# Halo Reach (Falls 2010)



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 28, 2009)

Truly this will be an excellent game and it deserves it's own thread (can't believe it didn't have one already). So far info is quite limited, supposedly scans from the game were leaked last month but they look quite fake. 

And here's the world premiere trailer for those who haven't yet seen it:


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 28, 2009)

I hope it's going to be much better than the previous halo titles. Halo ODST was ok, but it was too damn short.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 28, 2009)

Aye that's true, since this is going to be a squad-based game i'm hoping for more grit to it. The armor you see them wearing is battered and worn so i'm hoping for more blood, and darker visuals would be nice, especially since most Halo games were brightly colored. I mean all i want is blood to spatter when i get shot or i hit my opponent. I wanna hear bone break when someone meeles.

I just want a game that's more grown up and looks and feels as grim as the fall of Reach itself was.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2009)

Can't wait, I enjoyed ODST story quite alot.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 28, 2009)

All I want is BR starts as default in multiplayer.

I hate starting with an Assualt Rifle in Valhalla.


----------



## Little Washu (Dec 28, 2009)

At least they are bringing back the elites.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2009)

looks like a good game


----------



## Platinum (Dec 28, 2009)

This looks to be an excellent game.

I wonder how closely they are going to stay to the novel.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2009)

ODST bored the fuck out of me. 

Honestly, IMO these Halo games are the hype for like 2 days then die out.

Hopefully this one is better than ODST.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 29, 2009)

Definitely going to keep tabs on this one.
I enjoyed ODST, but it'll be nice to get a full-blown er.. prequel.

I heard a while back that this is going to be Bungie's final Halo game before selling rights to Ensemble/MS/whoever the crap.
Not sure if that's true though.



Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I wanna hear bone break when someone meeles.



Indeed. That would be pretty.. sick


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 30, 2009)

Fuck Halo, I'm tired of playing a generic space marine. I know this iteration will do nothing new with the FPS genre but slap a new coat of paint on a fence that's just about to fall over. Halo is poison.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm more interested in the multiplayer than the singleplayer


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 30, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Fuck Halo, I'm tired of playing a generic space marine. I know this iteration will do nothing new with the FPS genre but slap a new coat of paint on a fence that's just about to fall over. Halo is poison.



lol say wha?

What you just said can be applied to pretty much every single FPS since the dawn of time.

No reason to single Halo out. If anything, Halo is one of the _more_ innovative FPS's out there.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 30, 2009)

You aren't a Space Marine in Bioshock, Half Life, Chronicles of Riddick, Farcry, Cryostasis or a many other vastly more interesting First Person games out there. Halo does practically nothing new. It's nothing more than a plain pastiche.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 30, 2009)

Well outside of the fact that they're still FPS's you're right, but you forgot to mention how CoD is on the same level as Halo then. The FPS genre is bland on all levels it doesn't matter who you play as, what the setting is, etc. They all share the same Formulae and there's only so many times you can polish the same turd before you realize it's just that...a turd.

I for one have hopes for this game, and considering i lost hope for Halo after Halo 3 was released, that's saying much. As i said, this game can redeem itself by simply making it a far more grim game, that manages to be more personable, to the characters and plot.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Well outside of the fact that they're still FPS's you're right, but you forgot to mention how CoD is on the same level as Halo then. The FPS genre is bland on all levels it doesn't matter who you play as, what the setting is, etc. They all share the same Formulae and there's only so many times you can polish the same turd before you realize it's just that...a turd.



I'd consider the Half-Life games to deviate from said "formulae".


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 30, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> I'd consider the Half-Life games to deviate from said "formulae".


Adding a multi-faceted and grandiose story that gives you the feel of hopelessness against your enemies is but another coat of sheen on the turd. All in all, your objective remains the same, to shoot shit til it's dead. Hence the whole reason it falls in the category FPS.

Adding hoardes of cool weapons is not original, hell Rachet n' Clank did the whole weapon thing and better i might add.

I'm not dissing Half-life, it's a fucking great game, but when it comes to FPS' you just can't be original, not to the point of innovation anyway. The FPS genre is becoming as bland as Fighting or Racing games, which stopped coming up with original shit over a decade ago.

Everyone'll label their favorite game series "innovative" or original" because it suites them. Nowadays all we can do is throw props to those games of past glory that did so much to change the way we game. Honestly the only next step for innovation we can muster is to create complete digital worlds we can enter and experience first hand. Everything else has been taxed.


----------



## p0ot (Dec 30, 2009)

I will wait in line to buy this game but i just hope the achievements are harder to get than ODST.


----------



## Bombtrack (Dec 30, 2009)

i'm looking forward to this game. I've played every halo game and they're all awsome games, especially halo3 !!. 
I really don't know what to expect though. I hope this game gets a whole new multiplayer and maybe an improved forge mode because forge was just awsome.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 31, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhh... 

im not impressed


----------



## Laurens (Jan 1, 2010)

The game looks good, i'm probably going to buy it 



Talon. said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhh...
> 
> im not impressed



and why's that?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2010)

^Probably because most Halo titles are let downs, well at least since Halo 3.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 2, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> ^Probably because most Halo titles are let downs, well at least since Halo 3.



wait... what?


halo 2 pretty much defined how games approach going online.



And since halo 3 there's only odst which the whole point of was to not be a full game. So your point goes were?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2010)

I wonder if we are going to be able to play as the rest of Blue Team.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 3, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> wait... what?
> 
> 
> halo 2 pretty much defined how games approach going online.
> ...



You forget Halo Wars. But so does everyone else.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2010)

That's because Halo Wars was a RTS game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

i thought halo wars was alright, especially considering RTS are best on PC.

i'm keeping my eye on Halo Reach, i have a feeling they're going to have a class system in this game. which could possibly help it be the best halo to date in terms of multiplayer, You know where your options aren't BR or BR for best gun.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2010)

I think if Halo Reach had different classes like MW2 online in Halo: Reach could be way better. After all the Spartans each specialized in different things, Linda is the best sniper, Kelly is the fastest, etc. So why can't we customize our traits as well?


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jan 3, 2010)

Ugh, I _really_ hope they don't do something like that..
I cringe at the idea of babies complaining online that the only reason I won is because I used some noob class.

Things like that are what ruin multiplayer games for me. I like to have everyone start on equal ground.

Being able to customize appearance is enough for me, thanks.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

Qweebinzayz said:


> Ugh, I _really_ hope they don't do something like that..
> I cringe at the idea of babies complaining online that the only reason I won is because I used some noob class.
> 
> Things like that are what ruin multiplayer games for me. I like to have everyone start on equal ground.
> ...



If they balance the weapons right then it all comes down to play style. if someone complains about losing they're more than likely some 12 year old QQing.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I think if Halo Reach had different classes like MW2 online in Halo: Reach could be way better. After all the Spartans each specialized in different things, Linda is the best sniper, Kelly is the fastest, etc. So why can't we customize our traits as well?


This, except i don't want a fucking mock-up of CoD. Basically i say make every class available from the start, and level the playing field. If your characters fast they have less health, if they're CQC combatants they have more health, etc.



Son Goku said:


> wait... what?
> 
> 
> halo 2 pretty much defined how games approach going online.
> ...


I didn't say Halo 2 was a letdown nor did i say Halo: CE was. Halo 3 was a complete letdown beside the fact it saw the end of the war, Multiplayer was fucking gay and it's a noob game now. ODST brought a new spin since you aren't a genetically enhanced super-soldier but Campaign was short, Fire Fight was fail and you get a worthless Halo 3 Multiplayer disc.

Halo Wars was a decent game for an RTS.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> This, except i don't want a fucking mock-up of CoD. Basically i say make every class available from the start, and level the playing field. If your characters fast they have less health, if they're CQC combatants they have more health, etc.



this is what i was thinking. if you look at the this

each spartan is using different weapons, it could be a hint or me just being hopeful.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm glad to see a fucking Heavy Machinegun, as you can see George uses. That's one thing Halo's been missing for so long and apparently there's a new Combat Rifle available which makes 3 now.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 3, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> You aren't a Space Marine in Bioshock, Half Life, Chronicles of Riddick, Farcry, Cryostasis or a many other vastly more interesting First Person games out there. Halo does practically nothing new. It's nothing more than a plain pastiche.


Piling on shit and lots of puzzles =/= better game. Not dissing any of them, but just  because they're different doesn't make them better. Halo is simple and clean fun and a lot of people like it. Far from the poison that's about to tip over a fence as you describe it. Why even post in here if you hate it so much?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2010)

Cause Lord Yu's a douche and an Elitist and always has been. It's like i said, all FPS' have the same formulae, your objective is to shoot shit nothing else, piling on shit is a disgrace to the Genre and does nothing for originality and innovation but those Elitist won't have anyone think otherwise regardless.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2010)

to be completely honest though, Halo could use some Half Life elements to it. It's mostly just Rambo/Swarming style combat and eventually, it gets irritating. I'm looking forward to Halo Reach. Unfortunately, I've never played ODST or Halo Wars so hopefully I'll get my hands on them before this is released.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 4, 2010)

Never played Halo Wars but i hear it's good, it's best just to rent ODST for a few days since the campaign can be beaten in less then 4 hours and that's on Heroic.

I agree about the setup though, i've always felt that Halo was a "One-Man Army" deal where A.I. gives you no help at all and you constantly face dozens of opponents that never seem to end. I don't wanna see Half-Life elements in mah Halos i just want it to seem more realistic and Visceral. Hopefully squad-based tactics means you'll be more dependent on your team then ever and that gives me hope for this.

Regardless i think i'll buy this just cause of the BAMF in my sig and ava.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 4, 2010)

Bungie didn't make Halo Wars. I never played that game, but doesn't look half as good looking at the ratings. 

Anyways, I'm looking forward to Halo: Reach. That Spartan with the skull mask on looks badass.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2010)

Freedom rulez said:


> Bungie didn't make Halo Wars. I never played that game, but doesn't look half as good looking at the ratings.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking forward to Halo: Reach. That Spartan with the skull mask on looks badass.



WTF they copied Ghost from MW2? 

Ok that's just fucking gay.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok so reach has been in development since 2007 so how do you sound?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 4, 2010)

Darth said:


> to be completely honest though, Halo could use some Half Life elements to it. It's mostly just Rambo/Swarming style combat and eventually, it gets irritating. I'm looking forward to Halo Reach. Unfortunately, I've never played ODST or Halo Wars so hopefully I'll get my hands on them before this is released.


No. Just no. If I want to play a game like Half Life I'll play Half Life. Or Bioshock. Or w/e. Don't make me solve puzzles or use some weird weapons when all I want to do is kick some alien ass kthx.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I think incorporating the in-game type cut-scene moments would be a good idea. you know not fuck the game-play or dick around with the story.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2010)

I was just wondering how many here read either the novels or comics of the Halo EU?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

i've owned the novels since they came out, but never got around to reading them. except i read like half of Reach.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2010)

If you ever get around to them you should finish them, they are all pretty good.

Particularly the Fall of Reach, Contact Harvest, and The Cole Protocol.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jan 5, 2010)

I have all the books except for The Cole Protocol, and read all of them but Contact Harvest..

It's been forever since I read Reach, but from what I remember, it was probably my favorite. The Flood was pretty good too, at least for just being a re-cap of Halo: CE.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't have any of the novels though i plan to procure them soon and read 'em.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2010)

I've always wanted to read the comics and I'm in a position to buy them. Are they any good? Has anyone here read them?

As for the novels. I've only read "The Flood" and I thought it was pretty awesome. Rekindled my experience of Combat Evolved.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 7, 2010)

Reading Contact Harvest now and i'm about 8 chapters in, pretty stoked so far.

I heard decent things about the comics, haven't read 'em but hey they can't be that bad.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2010)

Darth said:


> I've always wanted to read the comics and I'm in a position to buy them. Are they any good? Has anyone here read them?
> 
> As for the novels. I've only read "The Flood" and I thought it was pretty awesome. Rekindled my experience of Combat Evolved.



I have read all of uprising and parts of Helljumper and will soon complete that one.

Yes they are awesome.



Also reading Halo: Evolutions right now. Fucking awesome book. I love the various shortstories in it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2010)

Also it sucks that we can never really play as the Spartans at their full potentials in the game.

Being able to run in bursts of up to 38 miles per hour(Like Kelly), swing a mongoose around like a sledgehammer (Adriana) and have a field of vision of 5000 meters ( Black Team) is too hard to translate into effective gameplay.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 8, 2010)

^Actually no it isn't, crazier things have been done then what Spartans can actually do. It's just fucking laziness on Bungie's behalf that never got fixed. I realize when Halo: CE came out technology wasn't that great but as of Halo 3 standards have risen and to not rise to such an occasion only means that Bungie is just trying to either keep fans that don't realize what Spartans can really do placated, or keep pumping out games with minimal effort (changes to gameplay, etc.). Halo games got fucking stale after 2 and honestly, giving Spartans the full array of abilities is the only real way to reinvigorate the series.

Dunno if anyone's aware cause only i know rumors, but from what i've heard 343 studios will commandeer all Halo projects after Reach and Bungie's letting go of the series. I'm hoping that 343 could do what Bungie couldn't and make a good series excellent.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2010)

What has 343 done exactly? 

And IMO, Bungie's done a rather good job with the Halo series. Don't hate on them too badly. They did bring us CE and 2.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 9, 2010)

Um, i'm not sure exactly, before that i'd never even heard of 343.

And yes i agree with ya, CE and 2 were the highlights of the series though.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2010)

343 Industries' Halopedia page


They have hired some good people there, but it will be a while before we get anything from them I guess.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 9, 2010)

Whoo I'm soo looking forward to Reach, gotta get myself some of the novels.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 12, 2010)

New info on Reach as well as screens:





We get a shit ton of info though most of it is about campaign, nothing about Multiplayer yet. I'm dissapointed that they're Spartan-IIIs and not IIs. Though now we know Skully's name, Emile.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jan 12, 2010)

Holy crap. That all sounds _sick_, imo.
I loved the book and all, but I'm happy it's taking a different path.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm kind of dissapointed that we are Spartan 3's but then again it's awesome that we are Spartan 3's. It's time they got to shine a bit in the Halo games.

And at least we have one 2 on the squad. Kind of disappointed it doesn't follow the Fall of Reach.

Since we play as 3's does that mean we got their active camo in this game?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2010)

i read the in depth in gameinformer

sucks that were spartan IIIs i herd they suck

oh well at least Jorge is a "Real" spartan


----------



## Tex (Jan 12, 2010)

Can't believe I haven't posted in this thread.

When the new trailer had been released I replayed it a few times to look at the Names and numbers of each Spartan and went back to the books to try and see what I could find out about 'em. Even raged as to why I couldn't figure out why their numbers were so damn high... never thought about them being Spartan III's I though they had all died trying to take over the Covenant facility in the Ghosts of Onyx, save 2.

Then I read that article.



Zen: The only reason they suck, is because they rushed the project. Stupid ONI.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2010)

ONI also has it's own Spartan 3's separate from the main program like the Headhunters.


----------



## Tex (Jan 12, 2010)

Platinum, is there a site where I might be able to read the comics online?


----------



## Tex (Jan 13, 2010)

That would be greatly appreciate Platinum. I've been wanting to buy the graphic novel and all, but I never really get around to it. I own and have read all of the books, but I haven't touched the comics.

Also, have you guys seen Halo: Legends? I've seen the first three episodes. Pretty damn cool.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2010)

I was going to watch the three episodes of legends this weekend.

And i'll PM you the links.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 13, 2010)

Well despite the fact we play as Spartan-IIIs i have high hopes and i guess it's not all that bad playing as them. You guys are welcome for the info btw.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, just recently started following this game. And wow does it look badass.

That dude in Cabbage's set makes Ghost from CoD:MW look "mildly awesome"

and Heavy Spartan. He's pretty awesome too.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay so I was reading one of the stories in Evolutions today called Palace Hotel and I thought part of it was a little bit of bullshit. So it's about Master Chief in New Mombasa before he takes on the Scarab. And Master Chief meets up with this one commander chick near the end of the story. She pulls out a picture and guess who is in it? It's John with the chick at the Beach when he was six years old. And the girl Parisa is like "Oh this person saved me when I went in a little too deep as a kid and he promised he would marry me and keep me safe. So I always keep this picture with me for good luck."

Chief doesn't say anything though. I just think it's kind of bullshit that out of the millions of people killed and the planet they both lived on was glassed by the covenant that Master Chief would randomly find a childhood friend on Earth that carries a picture of him after thirty years and shows it to people.



Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Well despite the fact we play as Spartan-IIIs i have high hopes and i guess it's not all that bad playing as them. You guys are welcome for the info btw.



Thanks for the info .


----------



## Tex (Jan 13, 2010)

Master Chief needs someone to carry on his seed you know.  But your right... I would really hate to see the storyline ruined because the Chief finds LOFF. 

So I was all pumped reading the info CC gave us, thinking I was way ahead of the world by what I had learned. And then guess what came in the mail today?


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 13, 2010)

Dude if it isn't out of bungie the canon is usually way out there


----------



## Roy (Jan 13, 2010)

More Halo...Ill buy it if I have the money and if no other better games come out around that time..


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2010)

Tex said:


> Master Chief needs someone to carry on his seed you know.  But your right... I would really hate to see the storyline ruined because the Chief finds LOFF.
> 
> So I was all pumped reading the info CC gave us, thinking I was way ahead of the world by what I had learned. And then guess what came in the mail today?



Master Chief is a pimp. He can have any chick he wants.



Son Goku said:


> Dude if it isn't out of bungie the canon is usually way out there



True.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2010)

what is it that makes halo so awesome

i love it but i don't know  why...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> what is it that makes halo so awesome
> 
> i love it but i don't know  why...



Relative simplicity, unrealistic combat, huge epic vehicle fights (Gauss warthog + my brother = wheelman x 384731498)

Thats the main reasons for me.


----------



## Tex (Jan 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> what is it that makes halo so awesome
> 
> i love it but i don't know  why...




Because we all wish we were Master Chief.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2010)

Tex said:


> Because we all wish we were Master Chief.



That is true .


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> what is it that makes halo so awesome
> 
> i love it but i don't know  why...



Cool designs, big battles, awesome vehicles, cool guns, best console online gaming.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 13, 2010)

I believe we all want to be inter galactic bad-asses


----------



## Gnome (Jan 13, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Cool designs, big battles, awesome vehicles, cool guns, best console online gaming.



i used to think this, but i've gotten too used to Modern Warfare and how much faster paced it is.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2010)

MW2 and Halo are both great online games in different ways.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i used to think this, but i've gotten too used to Modern Warfare and how much faster paced it is.



Eh I played CS before Halo so faster pace battle was already use to. However Halo combat is different and far more fun IMO.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 13, 2010)

i think its just because i exhausted my love for halo online because i used to go to school then come home and play Halo 2 until i fell asleep. or play it all day in the summer. it went on for 2 years...


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah but the new upgrades they are making to multiplayer should make it fresh.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 14, 2010)

^Definitely, i think Reach is going to redefine Halo Multi-Player and make it the envy of alot of games out there.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2010)

Hope so. I played over 4,000 games in halo 2, RANKED. Meaning 12 minutes each...oh so much of my life went buh bye


----------



## Tex (Jan 14, 2010)

I personally am excited about the armor perks you can swap out. 

Sprint ability, camo, etc. That will mos def change the way multiplayer is played. 

*head explodes*


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2010)

Active Camo has the potential to be wonderfully broken .


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jan 14, 2010)

^ lol, keep an eye on your motion tracker..


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 15, 2010)

OMG I got ODST for the multi-player and now this. Hope there arent TOO many extras.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2010)

You can never have too many extras.


----------



## Tex (Jan 15, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> OMG I got ODST for the multi-player and now this. Hope there arent TOO many extras.



What do you mean. Extras are fan-fucking-tastic. I've re-watched every single extra for the games at least three times.



Platinum said:


> You can never have too many extras.



_*Never.*_


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2010)

Seriously. No one should complain when the developer adds more extras into the game, you are getting more bang for your buck.


----------



## Tex (Jan 15, 2010)

I wish I could marry Jen Taylor _(Cortana's voice actor)_. pek


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2010)

Speaking of Cortana I just finished her story in Evolutions "Human Weakness". About her getting mindfucked by the Gravemind.

It was pretty good .


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2010)

The only part I didn't like was her constantly thinking about Master Chief the entire time.

"You're coming back for me, right Chief? I chose you, I know you will keep your promise".

Thought it's understandable it was a little too much. We get it, Cortana is in love with Master Chief, you don't need to keep hammering that point every other sentence.


----------



## Tex (Jan 15, 2010)

But she's a girl remember? They do that shit all the time, and she was modeled to be like Halsey... who also loves our Chief. lol.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I guess you are right.

But technically she is an AI and not a girl .

I was kind of loling because she was getting jealous thinking about MC with other AI's and wondering if he would like them better .


----------



## Burke (Jan 17, 2010)

The way i can figure is that it will be a class setup more like the battlefield series or TF2
That is what im hoping for


----------



## Tex (Jan 17, 2010)

I can't wait for the online BETA. My best guess is that it will be up by March..

Personally, I can't wait to start messing with all the different kinds of team builds you create with all the new armor mods.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 17, 2010)

so in reach multiplayer, did they do it more like call of duty with the perks, weapon unlocks, leveling? I haven't read much about the multi, just the single.


----------



## Tex (Jan 17, 2010)

Not much has been released about the Multiplayer, but in the latest issue of Game Informer, we learned that players will be able to swap out armor mods. (i.e - Sprinting, Camo, etc.) 

Also, since new Spartans have been introduced, I'm sure they'll be playable and will have their own unique benefits.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 17, 2010)

Considering active camo was covenant technology and didnt show up as a feature until SPI armor I'm thinking multiplayer is telling canon to get the hell out.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2010)

Active Camo has been a part of Spartan three armor since Beta Company at least. Far before the fall of Reach if I remember correctly.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2010)

> - Reach will NOT follow the book, Fall of Reach.
> - We play as Spartan IIIs. Jorge is the only Spartan II on the team, and as a result is larger.
> - Carter 259 and Kat 320 are the only members of their original squad.
> - Jorge is a heavy weapons specialist.
> ...



I shit my pants at the bolded. The CE nostalgia is going to make this game fucking crazy. The enhanced graphics, designs, and AI capacity is going to make this game amazing.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 19, 2010)

Well considering we play as spartan 3's and knowing their track record with actually surviving their missions, I predict your team doesn't make it.


----------



## Tex (Jan 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless you access that forerunner portal like Kelly, Fred and the others.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah but the only reason the 3's made it was because they had multiple first class veteran 2's with them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm hyped for this game. I'm alright at MW2 but Halo is where its at. I think being a S-III can be a good thing.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Well considering we play as spartan 3's and knowing their track record with actually surviving their missions, I predict your team doesn't make it.



That's because they were made to be expendable and usually sent on suicide missions.

Though we do have a few 3's that have survived several missions and came out fine.


----------



## Tex (Jan 20, 2010)

_'Ghosts of Onyx' _made me hate mankind.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2010)

Tex said:


> _'Ghosts of Onyx' _made me hate mankind.



It was sad when Alpha Company got completely wiped out.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 21, 2010)

Poor Spartan-IIIs, nothing but Cannon Fodder.

Anyway, i revisited Halo 3 recently and something i debated ever so long ago has resurfaced. At the end of Halo 3's Legendary Campaign we know that MC is seen being pulled by a planet like object's Gravitational pull. Now we know it's one of three things, The Ark's center, The Forerunner Homeworld/Colony, or a Shield world. So i ask, which do you believe it is?


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2010)

Space Jews.

I would have thought it was the forerunners, but after watching Halo: Legends you learn that the Forerunners decided to die/leave during the first cleansing. (Yes, they had wiped the entire galaxy clean of the flood once before.)

But at this point... who knows. I'm hoping it's a Forerunner Colony.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2010)

who else here plans on playing Legendary difficulty from the start?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2010)

Can someone fill me in on what the forerunners are? I've played through all the games, and i know a little about them, but i've never paid too much attention to the story.

I'm really pumped that Reach seems to be upping the presentation and story considerably.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 22, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Can someone fill me in on what the forerunners are? I've played through all the games, and i know a little about them, but i've never paid too much attention to the story.



Forerunners = races that Covenants worship, they built Halo rings


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Forerunners = races that Covenants worship, they built Halo rings



Yea, that's the "little about them" I know.

Nevermind, wikipedia is my friend.


----------



## Tex (Jan 22, 2010)

Windwaker, the Forerunners were noble sentient beings who watched over the galaxy. They knew no pain, fear, or envy. 

When the Overmind and the Flood showed up on one of their colonies, they paid little to no attention to them and let their technology to try and take care of the infestation. This was their demise. Once the Flood has spread too far, they created the 7 rings and the Ark. The kept samples of each and every single form of life there was and activated the rings. Once the Flood was wiped, they all decided to do like Elves and went to their own little heaven/dimension. 

They left their technology and the rings behind for us in order the Flood were to ever come back.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2010)

Tex said:


> Windwaker, the Forerunners were noble sentient beings who watched over the galaxy. *They knew no pain, fear, or envy. *
> 
> When the Overmind and the Flood showed up on one of their colonies, they paid little to no attention to them and let their technology to try and take care of the infestation. This was their demise. Once the Flood has spread too far, they created the 7 rings and the Ark. The kept samples of each and every single form of life there was and activated the rings. *Once the Flood was wiped, they all decided to do like Elves and went to their own little heaven/dimension. *
> 
> They left their technology and the rings behind for us in order the Flood were to ever come back.



Thanks, i didn't know the bolded bits. So the forerunners are still alive and well (sorta)? Was that what the chief was heading towards at the end of halo 3?


----------



## Tex (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, that's the thing. 

We know a few Spartan II's and III's found a way to the Forerunner.. secret world teleport... thing. lol.

So were not too sure if that's what the Chief is drifting towards or not. =/


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2010)

It's most likely a shield world.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought that Forerunner were like humans from the future or some crap lol 

I remember in H3 someone (I think Guilty Spark) says to the MC "You _are_ forerunner" Or something along those lines. That's what led me to think that I guess.

I still don't get what they meant by that quote though


----------



## Tex (Jan 22, 2010)

Your pretty close Qweeb, were actually their children. Basically, they were Gods of the Universe. =/


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought that just meant that the forerunners entrusted their "mantle" (the whole protect the galaxy shtick) and tech to the humans, not that they were actually related.


----------



## Tex (Jan 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNplcpYy7g8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBrluRq3Tic&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 22, 2010)

So apparently they're heading back towards Halo1 in terms of gameplay so thumbs up to bungie for that.

However I still won't be buying it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I thought that just meant that the forerunners entrusted their "mantle" (the whole protect the galaxy shtick) and tech to the humans, not that they were actually related.



This is true.

Forerunner and human aren't actually realted.

They just passed on the Mantle to humanity.


----------



## Tex (Jan 26, 2010)

Gaiz, I just realized something...

There isn't a Halo FC! 

Should I make one?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd join it .

Infact. I call co owner .


----------



## Tex (Jan 26, 2010)

Trying to get it approved as we speak.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 26, 2010)

This approving fc's thing is annoying, I mean you should've just made it. teach them people a lesson.



Er... I mean great idea


----------



## Tex (Jan 26, 2010)

lol, I thought about it. But I didn't do it because I didn't want it to get trashed the first day. 

Also turns out that there's already a Halo FC but it hasn't been active since '07. But I requested to start a new one. Just waiting for the approval now.


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd join it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 27, 2010)

Can i get Co-Owner!!?? (alongside Platinum of course)


----------



## Tex (Jan 27, 2010)

Only if they approve it!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 27, 2010)

Well dammit mods better get steppin'.


----------



## OSO (Jan 30, 2010)

if you guys go to bungie.net and view the update for 1/29/10 you'll see my submition for the Halo reach emblem contest. its the little ''AB"' Can.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 30, 2010)

So what's the status on the FC?


----------



## Tex (Jan 30, 2010)

Naruko replied and told me to post in the current FC. If there is no reply in two days, she'll give me owner ship of it...

This is would be the 3rd day.... so I hope she gives me ownership by tonight. XD

Ya'll need to start giving me OP pics and links.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jan 31, 2010)

OSO said:


> if you guys go to bungie.net and view the update for 1/29/10 you'll see my submition for the Halo reach emblem contest. its the little ''AB"' Can.



lol. Serious?

I have absolutely no idea what you were going for with that. Care to fill me in on what exactly "AB" means?
Maybe I'm just out of the loop there 

Still, congrats I guess. That's pretty funny that they put it up


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2010)

New info on Beta Release:

As well as a brand new ViDoc:


----------



## dream (Feb 12, 2010)

I love the clouds at 1:05...

The rest of the video is meh.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks great, stealth kill was ballinz.


----------



## Tex (Feb 12, 2010)

March 3rd?!

That's three days before my birthday! 

FUCK.YES.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2010)

God i can't wait for this game, i wanna try that Launcher out so badly and the game looks so fucking sexy. I think Bungie's gonna outdo themselves this time 'round.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 13, 2010)

Ddamnn CANT wait for this!! Btw its May 3rd for the Beta not March.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 13, 2010)

One thing that pisses me off. No flyable pelicans its been like 6 damn games. I want it now


----------



## Tex (Feb 13, 2010)

I wish I had a Pelican.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 14, 2010)

new usable vehicles would be nice


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 14, 2010)

The falcon can go to hell. PELICAN NOW


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Holy shit this looks awesome.

I love how the pace of the combat seems to be upped a bit, but still not to the point of games like MW2.

Stealth kill was awesome


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2010)

About damn time we get to play as other Spartans.  Been wanting this feature ever since I read The Fall of Reach.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

That video looks fucking great.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 15, 2010)

I hope the bigger environments means more levels in the vein of Halo and The Silent Cartographer.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

That's what we are all hoping for.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 15, 2010)

FINALLY A FUCKING RUN BUTTON!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm just curious as to what the run button is going to be.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Kagutsuchi said:


> FINALLY A FUCKING RUN BUTTON!



I know. It took them long enough.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe x since there isnt equipment


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2010)

I just hope they don't get rid of the run option like they did for Halo 2.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 15, 2010)

Sprinting will add a whole new dimension to the game, especially online play.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I believe x since there isnt equipment



It will probably be clicking down on one the left stick like in Modern Warfare.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 15, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I believe x since there isnt equipment



Remember when they were hyping up the equipment as something revolutionary?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It will probably be clicking down on one the left stick like in Modern Warfare.


This, clicking the sticks allows body functions to be seemingly more fluid. Like when sprinting in MW2 or, if you use Tactical setup, clicking right stick to crouch and prone.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Remember when they were hyping up the equipment as something revolutionary?



The only equipment that I really liked was the bubble shield.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> The only equipment that I really liked was the bubble shield.



I really liked the shield drainer, made taking out vehicles easier, and its good to have going into a clusterfuck.


----------



## Tex (Feb 15, 2010)

It was the solarflare bubble shield for me too. Baiting n00bs to chase you inside one, then throwing a 'nade. pek


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Tex said:


> It was the solarflare bubble shield for me too. Baiting n00bs to chase you inside one, then throwing a 'nade. pek



Always fun.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It will probably be clicking down on one the left stick like in Modern Warfare.



I haven't played any Halo games in a while, but isn't that zoom?  Or crouch...can't remember which.


----------



## Tex (Feb 15, 2010)

Crouch was left stick, and right stick was zoom.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 16, 2010)

What if they flip the reload button back to the X button, and use the right bumper to activate the sprinting.

Wouldn't require as much control rearranging as clicking in the stick, and would be easier to use than X.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2010)

Can you still dual-wield?  Because if you can, that would be awkward if X is reload for the right gun and left bumper is reload for the left gun.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 16, 2010)

Dual wielding was pretty much pointless in Halo 3, and absent from ODST.


----------



## Burke (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally, guns that dont look like plastic toys.
and running
tahts cool
(b^_^)b


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 17, 2010)

Two be honest a return to a similar halo 2 era control scheme would up the playability substantially. I mean I hate the halo 3 control scheme ( I still find myself trying to use X as my action button for vehicles).  As for duel wielding it only worked in halo 2. Particularly with needlers. It was "Edited" for halo 3 making it useless, So I figure they take their own pointers from halo 2 or just get rid of it and throw in some flimsy cannon excuse as to why you cant. As for equipment it would have been great if they kept it in the beta stages, as in how trip mines actually blow the whole care up ( not just act as a frag grenade). From what I can tell it's going to be better than the travesty that was halo 3 and much better than their sixty dollar "expansion" with "awesome ODST gameplay" (which was no different from spartan gameplay).


/rant


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 17, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Two be honest a return to a similar halo 2 era control scheme would up the playability substantially. I mean I hate the halo 3 control scheme ( I still find myself trying to use X as my action button for vehicles).  As for duel wielding it only worked in halo 2. Particularly with needlers. It was "Edited" for halo 3 making it useless, So I figure they take their own pointers from halo 2 or just get rid of it and throw in some flimsy cannon excuse as to why you cant. As for equipment it would have been great if they kept it in the beta stages, as in how trip mines actually blow the whole care up ( not just act as a frag grenade). From what I can tell it's going to be better than the travesty that was halo 3 and much better than their sixty dollar "expansion" with "awesome ODST gameplay" (which was no different from spartan gameplay).
> 
> 
> /rant



But without Halo 3, you wouldn't have falcon punched a half-puerto rican mormon girl saving me from becoming a teenage parent.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 17, 2010)

A Falcon Punch a day keeps the baby away


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2010)

Multiplayer Trailer: WE HAVE FUCKING JETPACKS.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

I actually want this game now.  DAT JET PACK.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2010)

STEALTH CAMO!


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2010)

And the maps seem decent.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 3, 2010)

It looks quite fun, actually.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 3, 2010)

I fucking orgasmed when I saw the multiplayer trailer


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2010)

I cannot wait any longer. Bungie, damn teases.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2010)

Jet packs...reminds me of Star Wars Battlefront II.  Good times...


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 3, 2010)

Make there be a disguise function and I might consider it. 

Ripping off Team Fortress 2 would be justified if the result was hilariously unbalanced and awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 3, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I fucking orgasmed when I saw the multiplayer trailer



FUCKING JETPACKS!!! 

Seriously, so much awesome shit.

I love the faster pace, the sprinting, the new modes, the realism of it, the FUCKING JETPACKS  , the nade launcher.

I'm so pumped for this game.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder how many glitches will have to be patched due to the fucking jetpacks.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> I wonder how many glitches will have to be patched due to the fucking jetpacks.



Probably a lot. But thats what betas are for. 

And much fun will be had with fucking haxxed jetpacks


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 3, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Probably a lot. But thats what betas are for.
> 
> And much fun will be had with fucking haxxed jetpacks



Hax jetpacks are only natural.

At least Bungie playtests their product. Valve breaks JUMPING when they update.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 3, 2010)

Game looks so over the top.

Day One Purchase.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Hax jetpacks are only natural.
> 
> At least Bungie playtests their product. Valve breaks JUMPING when they update.



Were there any major glitches in Halo 3? I remember the insanity that was Halo 2, but I didn't play much online Halo 3 till about 3 months after it came out.



mystictrunks said:


> Game looks so over the top.
> 
> Day One Purchase.



Exactly. Halo has always been pretty over the top, but this looks like they turned it up to 11.

Most definitely day one purchase for me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2010)

Halo 3 didn't have many, if any () glitches IIRC/

And it seems the control scheme is akin to Halo 2. I was looking at the part with the ghost and I thinkI saw a press X to pick up


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2010)

This seems like it will make up for the multiplayer disappointment i had with Halo 3. Day one purchase, looks like Bungie out did themselves on every aspect of improvement.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 3, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> This seems like it will make up for the multiplayer disappointment i had with Halo 3. Day one purchase, looks like Bungie out did themselves on every aspect of improvement.



Eh, doesn't look THAT much different to me... Other than the fucking jetpacks of course.

Graphics don't look nearly as good as I thought, but that's probably just youtube quality.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 4, 2010)

Holy shit that looks fucking cash.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Eh, doesn't look THAT much different to me... Other than the fucking jetpacks of course.
> 
> Graphics don't look nearly as good as I thought, but that's probably just youtube quality.



Well it seems like a much larger improvement than the shift from Halo 2 to 3, is what i mean.

Halo 2 to 3 seemed pretty stagnant, especially the multiplayer aspect.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 4, 2010)

I bet 90% of people are going to be using the jetpacks at the start of the beta.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I bet 90% of people are going to be using the jetpacks at the start of the beta.



Probably, but it doesn't seem like that much of an advantage. I mean it's cool, and it'll probably be really useful in certain gamemodes, but for straight up killin it doesn't seem like it'd be extremely useful.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 4, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Probably, but it doesn't seem like that much of an advantage. I mean it's cool, and it'll probably be really useful in certain gamemodes, but for straight up killin it doesn't seem like it'd be extremely useful.



It would help you get the drop on people and let you get to the highground.


----------



## Tex (Mar 4, 2010)

Jet packs?

I see that as an easy kill with a sniper rifle.


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2010)

Not if the jetpacker has a sniper.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm pre-ordering this shit for sure.


----------



## Magoichi (Mar 4, 2010)

Tex said:


> Jet packs?
> 
> I see that as an easy kill with a sniper rifle.



Or as seen on the recent trailer itself, easy kills with a rocket launcher.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Tex said:


> Jet packs?
> 
> I see that as an easy kill with a sniper rifle.



Exactly, or even the pistol (which looks sick as hell)



Darth said:


> Not if the jetpacker has a sniper.


OH GOD 

Also, did anybody notice the increased recoil for the sniper? No more rapid fire accurate sniper shots.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Also, did anybody notice the increased recoil for the sniper? No more rapid fire accurate sniper shots.



Good, it bothered me that the sniper and BR were godly compared to everything else.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Good, it bothered me that the sniper and BR were godly compared to everything else.



Yea, the sniper should not be a close range weapon, it's just dumb.

And the BR is only godly compared to everything else if you're really really good with it. It's overrated by a lot of people. I love it when people use a BR in close range instead of an AR or a pistol because it's "better."


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 4, 2010)

Admittedly, I don't find the recoil to be appealing. There are a number of additions to this game that seem promising, though I'm somewhat skeptical of the assasination 'modes' and the use of jetpacks. Doubtless, I'll play the _beta_; however, I'm wary of what to expect.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Admittedly, I don't find the recoil to be appealing. There are a number of additions to this game that seem promising, though I'm somewhat skeptical of the assasination 'modes' and the use of jetpacks. Doubtless, I'll play the _beta_; however, I'm wary of what to expect.



I just found out that the jetpacks are part of your loadout, so you'd have them all the time, and I don't know how I feel about that, since it could lead to WAY too many people using jetpacks. Hopefully they make spring, camo, and radar jam useful enough to dissuade that. Other than that I'm pumped.

Do you guys think I could buy a used copy of ODST and still play the beta? I really want to play the beta, but i'm definitley not going to buy that game at full price just for the beta.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 4, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Yea, the sniper should not be a close range weapon, it's just dumb.
> 
> And the BR is only godly compared to everything else if you're really really good with it. It's overrated by a lot of people. I love it when people use a BR in close range instead of an AR or a pistol because it's "better."



The recoil does little to affect the close-range use of the sniper rifle, as it isn't actually intended to be used multiple times at short-range. It's commonly used as a 'one-shot-beatdown' if necessary, or it's randomly fired in hopes of getting a 'headshot', which is hardly a consistent method. 

The more substantial impact is to the long-range use, as delivering shots from a distance will be inhibited by the momentary recoil.

In regards to the Battle-rifle: it _is_ a more effective weapon than the Assault-rifle if it's used properly. In terms of close-range combat, the Assault-rifle is undoubtedly superior as it requires less accuracy, and as a result, will often inflict more damage due to its high rate of fire (also the pistol is rather weak in Halo 3). However, at medium and long distances, the Battle-rifle can inflict greater damage due to its necessary precision, whereas the Assault-rifle is unable to reach such distances.

Additionally, I'd attribute the use of Battle-rifles at close-range to the _MLG_ playlist, which merely requires two shots and a beat-down for a kill. I know _I_ often confuse the power of the BR in social matches with its strength in MLG.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Yea, the sniper should not be a close range weapon, it's just dumb.
> 
> And the BR is only godly compared to everything else if you're really really good with it. It's overrated by a lot of people. I love it when people use a BR in close range instead of an AR or a pistol because it's "better."



mostly talking about Halo 2 multiplayer, as i didn't play Halo 3 multiplayer too much. BR for close range was just lol BXR.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> The recoil does little to affect the close-range use of the sniper rifle, as it isn't actually intended to be used multiple times at short-range. It's commonly used as a 'one-shot-beatdown' if necessary, or it's randomly fired in hopes of getting a 'headshot', which is hardly a consistent method.
> 
> The more substantial impact is to the long-range use, as delivering shots from a distance will be inhibited by the momentary recoil.



True, but its really annoying when people use it close range by just spamming sniper shots.

And the recoil doesn't look that bad. I'd be fine with waiting slightly longer to fire provided my aim doesn't get completely thrown off after each shot.



> In regards to the Battle-rifle: it _is_ a more effective weapon than the Assault-rifle if it's used properly. In terms of close-range combat, the Assault-rifle is undoubtedly superior as it requires less accuracy, and as a result, will often inflict more damage due to its high rate of fire (also the pistol is rather weak in Halo 3). So, in my opinion, the Battle-rifle _is_ better in most situations.



In most situations, yea. It's certainly the best all around weapon.

I prefer the pistol in close range, could just be me though. If i'm running low on a BR clip (around 2 bursts left), i'm much more likely to get the kill if i switch to the pistol.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 4, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I just found out that the jetpacks are part of your loadout, so you'd have them all the time, and I don't know how I feel about that, since it could lead to WAY too many people using jetpacks. Hopefully they make spring, camo, and radar jam useful enough to dissuade that. Other than that I'm pumped.
> 
> Do you guys think I could buy a used copy of ODST and still play the beta? I really want to play the beta, but i'm definitley not going to buy that game at full price just for the beta.



I don't know, actually. I believe the _beta_ invitation is included with the comprehensive Halo 3 multiplayer disc that is included with _Halo 3: ODST_, though I don't quite know if there is an additional code that you have to enter. I'll ask around; I know a few people who purchsed it 'new'.

What is your gamertag by the way?


----------



## Draydi (Mar 4, 2010)

Did anyone else notice the two new weapons they showed in the trailer? at about 0:48, there was that homing plasma cannon thing. Then, at about 1:16, someone was firing something of a covenant "spartan laser". Sorry if I'm late on this.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2010)

I like at around 0:20, the Spartan uses a shield and causes the ghost to flip over and crash.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll be SNIIIIPAN with my Jet Pack.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I'll be SNIIIIPAN with my Jet Pack.



Only up until I fly up behind you and assassinate you...mid-air 



forgotten_hero said:


> I like at around 0:20, the Spartan uses a shield and causes the ghost to flip over and crash.



Hopefully the overshield doesn't have invincibility anymore, and lasts for a very short time, since it's reusable now.

That guy's shields were completely gone after the impact right? That makes sense.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can buy ODST used and play the Beta.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I'm pretty sure you can buy ODST used and play the Beta.



Nice, I can play the beta for free then.

God bless gamestop's used game return policy


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2010)

God Bless Gamestop indeed.

Buying my copy tomorrow.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 4, 2010)

When the beta's over it's going to a long summer


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Only up until I fly up behind you and assassinate you...mid-air



I used to go on one of them thingies that would make you float and snip people that way.  I was untouchable.. but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I used to go on one of them thingies that would make you float and snip people that way.  I was untouchable.. but that was a long time ago.



It's fun throwing grenades into the grav lift while people are doing that.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> It's fun throwing grenades into the grav lift while people are doing that.



Fortunately, the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I played with never thought of that.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Nice, I can play the beta for free then.
> 
> God bless gamestop's used game return policy



It might be that you have to have the ODST disc in the console to play the BETA, though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It might be that you have to have the ODST disc in the console to play the BETA, though.



Well then I can play it for about 3 weeks, since there's 2 gamestops within walking distance of my apartment.

Buy it used from one GS, return it a week later.
Buy it used from another GS, return it a week later.
Free trial from gamefly

Workin the system


----------



## On and On (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, fuck the trailer I want gameplay.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

That was gameplay.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 5, 2010)

I think he meant like a video how they did it back in halo 2 where they went through the new features step by step. or... I have no clue


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> Wow, fuck the trailer I want gameplay.



Ummm, that was gameplay, did you even watch the video


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2010)

Jetpax?


----------



## Augors (Mar 5, 2010)

DMR?! Get out DMR! I will be skipping school that day.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> Wow, fuck the trailer I want gameplay.



That was gameplay. Never made a video in Halo 3? That's what it looks like.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow looks REALLY good so far. Just need a BR in there I will be satisfied. 
Will this game be as competitive in Halo 3 though? Competitive as in like MLG tournaments and professional gaming.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Wow looks REALLY good so far. Just need a BR in there I will be satisfied.
> Will this game be as competitive in Halo 3 though? Competitive as in like MLG tournaments and professional gaming.



There is a BR in the video...

And I don't see any reason why MLG wouldn't jump on this, considering it's fairly similar to halo 3. Loadouts might complicate things though, depending on the balancing.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 6, 2010)

There is no BR in Reach, The DMR is it's replacement. I do doubt that MLG will have a major grasp in reach with the massive gameplay changes. Then I have the feel this is for people who actually like halo and not for satisfying "hardcore" mlg players like how the did in halo 3 with an MLG playlist


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> There is no BR in Reach, The DMR is it's replacement. I do doubt that MLG will have a major grasp in reach with the massive gameplay changes. Then I have the feel this is for people who actually like halo and not for satisfying "hardcore" mlg players like how the did in halo 3 with an MLG playlist



Ah good point. My mistake.

Semi-auto, huh? Seems like a good move, the BR is just too good a weapon for general play, since it just leads to everyone using it. I wouldn't mind them bringing the BR back for certain playlists though.

The DMR does look pretty sweet, and it looks like the AR is a bit more accurate. It'd be nice if the AR had an effective range of more than 4-5 feet...

As for MLG, they could probably make a playlist that bans loadouts, if thats what you mean by massive gameplay changes.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

It cant be done from what I see. The loadouts are mandatory. though for MLG everyone having to use sprint or radar jammer seems right. since mlg is radar off anyway it creates a no loadout type thing. also the dmr is suited to longer ranges than the br but not close to the sniper. its a little slower but more powerful.

The AR's range is more akin to the range of it in halo CE as human guns have auto hit with firing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> It cant be done from what I see. The loadouts are mandatory. though for MLG everyone having to use sprint or radar jammer seems right. since mlg is radar off anyway it creates a no loadout type thing.



True. Also, what else is involved with the loadouts besides choosing Sprint/camo/radar jam etc?



> also the dmr is suited to longer ranges than the br but not close to the sniper. its a little slower but more powerful.



Well yea, I figured that since it's semi-auto and not burst, naturally it'd be more accurate. Nice to know it's more powerful.



> The AR's range is more akin to the range of it in halo CE as human guns have auto hit with firing.



Also awesome. In halo 3 it's practically useless as a primary weapon, it'd be nice for that to change somewhat.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

Loadouts include jetpacks, camo, overshield, radar jammer. Thats about all we know of.


indeed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

So sprinting is a basic ability? Nice. I'll probably go with either jammer or cloak, depending on how useful cloak is.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

cloak is useful as it makes you invis, but you can be seen when walking on radar. So crouch like in 3 seems ore useful since you get sight cloak and radar cloak. Predator style.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> cloak is useful as it makes you invis, but you can be seen when walking on radar. So crouch like in 3 seems ore useful since you get sight cloak and radar cloak. Predator style.



True, but being able to run while radar cloaked suits my playstyle more.

I can see crouching with cloak being very useful for snipers though.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 7, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Will this game be as competitive in Halo 3 though? Competitive as in like MLG tournaments and professional gaming.



I would assume so. Although they will likely remove the majority of the features that have been added to _Reach_. I expect it to be like this: the use of jetpacks and similar features will be omitted, no radar, Pistol set to primary weapon, and the _DMR_, Sniper-Rifle, and Rocket Launcher will undoubtedly be included (the others will be 'tested' to ensure 'fairness'). It actually won't be very different from Halo: _3_ 

Basically a version of Halo: _Reach_ that has been stripped to it's 'essentials'.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

if you can camo as an *elite you MIGHT* be able to roll and avoid radar. making you increase speed. a fine balance.

*unknown*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess, but I still can't see myself crouching for more than 15-20 seconds at a time.

The only time I crouch is when I see someone coming, so i'll crouch as they pass then assassinate them. Or if I'm about to shoot someone and I'm not sure if i'm out of radar range.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

Well the radar jammer comes with the inheritant likely hood they'll hear you comming.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Well the radar jammer comes with the inheritant likely hood they'll here you comming.



They'll hear me, but depending on the gametype they could just assume it's a teammate.

Also, there's a good chance I'd start shooting them before they hear me.

Finally, you give the average halo gamer far too much credit


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

I wanna get this game so I can test my Flexibility with it's Reach.  

..  Anywho, Imma be an Elite. Always have, always will be.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

Elites have no genitalia 


elite hud is weird.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure their genitals are internal. 

Elites are awesome. Especially the sound they make when they die.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

wort wort wort


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess the reason I'm always a spartan is because I like the human weapons more.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2010)

New information about Halo: Reach Matchmaking in Bungie's Weekly Update.



And this


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2010)

From Bungie's Halo: Reach forum. All these answers come from Rex, a Bungie employee.



> What questions do you guys have that you hope are answered in the update today?
> 
> Ferrex was nice enough to drop in and answer questions from the community here is what he was nice enough to tell all of the Bnet users:
> 
> ...


----------



## DominusDeus (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, the more I'm reading abut Halo Reach, the more awesome it appears to be. Cant wait for May 3rd to get here.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you see the sceens of the new menus? They look pretty cool.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2010)

The more I hear about this game the more I can't wait to play it.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah, thank you for the new information, Mike. I don't regularly visit Bungie.net, so I appreciate the update. I quite like the advancements they appear to have made thus far. I anticipate the _beta_ more with every week that passes.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't think about the beta much, so that when it comes, it'll surprise me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 22, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Did you see the sceens of the new menus? They look pretty cool.



Yea. And it looks like as opposed to just vetoing and getting a random new map you can actually vote on the map (looked like there were 3 choices?). 

Which I'm a big fan of, because in halo 3 there are some playlists where you just do the same map over and over. Specifically big team, where 9/10 the map is gonna be either Valhalla or Sandtrap.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 22, 2010)

DAMN THE NEW MENUS LOOK NICE!! Aesthetics are VERY important to me haha. Beautiful new features CANT wait for this!!!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 22, 2010)

We should organize a nice gaming party for the release date on _Xboxlive_.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 22, 2010)

First thing is Campaign if you ask me.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 22, 2010)

My gameinformer magazine that covered Halo Reach makes it look so sexy that I'm more than likely going to camp out in front of a local store for it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> First thing is Campaign if you ask me.


I second this.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 22, 2010)

MP is where it's at


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Mar 23, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> First thing is Campaign if you ask me.





Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I second this.



Third...ed

I have no respect for people who just completely ignore campaign/singleplayer in games 

Campaign should always take priority over Multiplayer IMO.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 23, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> First thing is Campaign if you ask me.



Campaign won't be revealed until the real release though, but I agree it is important. Co-op is a must. Hopefully its longer than H3.

And veto is out which is a good thing. This game looks promising. I'm getting my copy of ODST soon. If anyone wants my GT let me know. When the Beta is out I'm going crazy.

Bungie should be revealing more info about Reach more regularly. I will post as new info comes in.


----------



## Augors (Mar 23, 2010)

Bungie is not disppointing for a fact. Soon as reach hit the beta and the streets, MW2 will die.

But I'm really happy to see Bungie at it's full potential of working on this project. I think Reach will be one of best games in this gen.

We should posted our GT soon as the beta comes out.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2010)

Qweebinzayz said:


> Third...ed
> 
> I have no respect for people who just completely ignore campaign/singleplayer in games
> 
> Campaign should always take priority over Multiplayer IMO.



Eh, not always. Some games are obviously more for multiplayer than single player. While Halo:Reach isn't one of those games, it's kinda close.

I agree that campagin/singleplayer should never be ignored, but I'd be kinda pissed if multiplayer was getting less resources put towards it than singleplayer, because I (and most people who play halo) will play multiplayer much much much much much more than singleplayer.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2010)

As long as the single player is decently long and fleshes out the characters i'll be happy.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 24, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> First thing is Campaign if you ask me.



_Halo: Reach_ Beta.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 24, 2010)

Supposedly they're pulling out all the stops and it's supposed to have realistic lighting effects as well as you'll be able to distort distances by looking at things. Plus you can hear/feel ships landing according to GI.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 24, 2010)

I feel since it's Bungie's last throw-down with halo (not the end of halo, good lord that wont happen soon) they're pulling out whatever they can get.


----------



## Augors (Mar 26, 2010)

The new reach customization.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn, that looks sick. I just hope i get an E.V.A. helmet dammit.


----------



## Augors (Mar 26, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Damn, that looks sick. I just hope i get an E.V.A. helmet dammit.


All it looks sick, but this is just a taste of the armor for the beta. I hope there will be new and never before seen armor.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

I hope there'll be at least 15 different ones for each portion of the armour.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I hope there'll be at least 15 different ones for each portion of the armour.



This, it's boring when everyone picks the same thing that "Looks the coolest".


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 26, 2010)

I demand SPI armor. Fucking raged out when I saw they screwed it into EVA in Halo 3


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> This, it's boring when everyone picks the same thing that "Looks the coolest".



Hello there, Hayabusa armor.

Halo 3 customization flat out sucked, though. Too few options, available colours sucked arse, and if you were gonna roll Elite... oh boy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 26, 2010)

Weekly Bungie Update, full of Reach Goodness. Enjoy Reading.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2010)

Credit system sounds great.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree. The Daily Challenges could be good too.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2010)

Other companies should take notes from Bungie. Unlike with other franchises at least Bungie innovates in each new iteration.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree. There are so many people on the Bungie forums complaining. The want the H3 ranking system. It was broken and Reach sounds like it will be a lot better and harder to exploit.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 28, 2010)

I think they need to do away with the stupid H3 ranking system. I left for awhile and came back to only be more confused than before.

This game is going to be the shit though.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are the people that are just too lazy to learn something new. 

This sounds awesome and I can see plenty of companies implementing similar features in their future games. Bungie along with Infinity Ward are pretty much the main innovators in the FPS genre now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2010)

IW is decent besides all the flaws in MW2.

Reach will be great though.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> IW is decent besides all the flaws in MW2.
> 
> Reach will be great though.



Despite your opinions on the quality of either companies games you can't deny that they are the trendsetters for the FPS genre.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2010)

Indeed. They are both successful and very influential franchises, I admit that.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2010)

To discuss the update. I can seriously see myself striving to complete the daily and weekly challenges. They should add a decent amount of replay value to multiplayer.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 29, 2010)

I mean, the whole point should be replay value in these new things.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 29, 2010)

Reach won't dissapoint MP wise. Just imagine all the possibilities that Bungie has on it's hands.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I mean, the whole point should be replay value in these new things.



Replay Value should always be a huge component, in any game. Thats what seperates good games and great games to me.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2010)

Halo games always have good replay value.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2010)

Usually. I hope Campiagn is co-op again. I love playing with 3 friends.


----------



## Negrito (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm really psyched with this game.

And thanks to this thread I got informed about a lot of things. Thanx guys.

So far looks awesome and them some. Looking forward to this game a must get for this year. I will buy ODST just to get to play the Beta.


----------



## Tex (Mar 30, 2010)

ODST in itself was great game(IMO). 

But the Multiplayer kinda killed it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Tex said:


> ODST in itself was great game(IMO).
> 
> But the Multiplayer kinda killed it.



It would have been great if priced at 25-30 dollars, MAYBE 40.

Certainly not worth full price. Can't even put matchmaking on firefight mode? C'mon now bungie.

Also, has there been any mention of a firefight mode in Reach?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Jet Packs...


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2010)

Jet Packs are going to be awesome.

They will also add an interesting layer to combat.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

Tex said:


> ODST in itself was great game(IMO).
> 
> But the Multiplayer kinda killed it.



ODST pissed me off because it was basically glorified DLC.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> ODST pissed me off because it was basically glorified DLC.



Why I refused to purchase it.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm looking much more forward to this than I was to ODST. I really thought ODST was boring and crappy so I never bought it but for some reason Reach looks so awesome D:


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

Kind of ironic though, because I am buying ODST despite not liking it too much; for the BETA.

Also not Reach related but here is something about how the Flood came to be. Like the concept art and shit like that.


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Mar 30, 2010)

ah damn.  I sold Xbox 360 after I finished Halo 1 to 3 last year. I should keep it on if I knew there will be halo Reach this year! damn, i guess I have to find some money or work overtime to buy xbox 360 and all Halo games again.  

in any case, Halo Reach looks really exciting!


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

I would never sell my Halo games. Ever. But yeah, typically there is a new Halo game every 3 years. Now that Microsoft is picking up Halo after Reach; I don't know how frequent games would come out.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

To Be honest this is probably the last halo game I will buy. Purely because I support bungie's decision to move on and the fact that they made this franchise a game without their influence isnt a halo game I want to play.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

^ Same here, usually when another company takes over a game completely then they ruin it by either making too many changes or by milking the crap out of the series.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

It usually does follow the formula as stated above.

those two being

What the fuck is this? and Im to scared to change their franchise at all


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> To Be honest this is probably the last halo game I will buy. Purely because I support bungie's decision to move on and the fact that they made this franchise a game without their influence isnt a halo game I want to play.



Yeah. I wonder what else can be told in-game. Human-Covenant War pre and post Reach will be told. I don't think the earlier years of the war should be made into games. There isn't much left that can be done; at least not from what I can see.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> To Be honest this is probably the last halo game I will buy. Purely because I support bungie's decision to move on and the fact that they made this franchise a game without their influence isnt a halo game I want to play.


I'm pretty sure this WILL be the last Halo game being made.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

i could see them making Halo 1 and 2 again where you don't play as master chief.

@ above, the last one by Bungie yes; But the last halo? i don't think so.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

It will end up coming to halo 4 or a forerunner trilogy

as for halo 1 not as master chief there would be no point it's obvious in the end you die.

For Halo 2 I'd like to see a pure odst perspective on it.


----------



## Tex (Mar 30, 2010)

I just want to know what happens to the Chief.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

Forerunner triolgy is possible. A trilogy of books are being made for the Forerunners.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2010)

We will get probably another game as the Chief. Maybe a game set in the time of the forerunners?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

I would like another game with Chief but what else could he do? He's flying to an unknown planet but what else is there out there? The Covenant is disbanded and the Flood is seemingly eradicated.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

I guarantee they wont let the chief rest from finishing what he started. He finished every fight the forerunners, humans, and covenant ever started. I hope he doesnt show up again unless its set in a place he was known to be at a time.


But if they did here is the plot, flood are the enemys with forerunner allies. think about it humans cant leave the milky way but the flood isnt from a known location to the forerunners so I feel that their going to pull out of halo fire radius and have a forerunner/flood war with chief.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I guarantee they wont let the chief rest from finishing what he started. He finished every fight the forerunners, humans, and covenant ever started. I hope he doesnt show up again unless its set in a place he was known to be at a time.
> 
> 
> But if they did here is the plot, flood are the enemys with forerunner allies. think about it humans cant leave the milky way but the flood isnt from a known location to the forerunners so I feel that their going to pull out of halo fire radius and have a forerunner/flood war with chief.



That would make a terrible game I think. At least campaign-wise. I don't think the Flood can be the main baddies of a game.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

It could work in theory, but considering that nobody can really grasp what kind of character the flood is suppose to be it would indeed fail.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> It could work in theory, but considering that nobody can really grasp what kind of character the flood is suppose to be it would indeed fail.



Going from the story in Halo: Evolutions; the Flood is basically a Super-Intelligent collective of mindless zombies. At least thats how it was potrayed. The Gravemind is really manipulative, but the Chief is not one to be manipulated. I just don't see how it could work, but I do hope good Halo games will be continued to be released.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> To Be honest this is probably the last halo game I will buy. Purely because I support bungie's decision to move on and the fact that they made this franchise a game without their influence isnt a halo game I want to play.


343 is made of Ex-Bungie employees.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Going from the story in Halo: Evolutions; the Flood is basically a Super-Intelligent collective of mindless zombies. At least thats how it was potrayed. The Gravemind is really manipulative, but the Chief is not one to be manipulated. I just don't see how it could work, but I do hope good Halo games will be continued to be released.



Maybe it would revolve around the manipulation of the chiefs allies as the forerunners have had sidings with the flood before, more in the form of their AI.



Cabbage Cabrera said:


> 343 is made of Ex-Bungie employees.




They left for various reasons and havent been apart of bungie for some time. not the same.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 30, 2010)

343 has assisted Bungie on numerous occasions throughout the Halo series, so yes it is the same. Halo won't change so radically once 343 gets it's hands on it.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I would like another game with Chief but what else could he do? He's flying to an unknown planet but what else is there out there? The Covenant is disbanded and the Flood is seemingly eradicated.



We still have insurrectionists, possible fragments of rebellious covenant, and the flood may possibly be wiped out... in this galaxy. But as we know the flood in this galaxy came as the descendants of flood in another galaxy. They could also expand on the precursors if they wanted to or just add in another race of aliens to fight.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

Frank O'Conner is also their creative lead or something. Everything would still be pretty much the same.

But are there insurrectionists where the chief is? We are not ever sure where he is. Plus it would be shooting humans which would be really easy. The only logical step I could think would be the Flood, maybe the Brutes (do not want), or like you said a new alien civilization.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 30, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> @ above, the last one by Bungie yes; But the last halo? i don't think so.


Oh yeah.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 30, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Oh yeah.


Oh no, seriously think about it, why would 343 take hold of Halo if they didn't have plans?


----------



## Tex (Mar 30, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Oh no, seriously think about it, why would 343 take hold of Halo if they didn't have plans?



This.

Perhaps The Chief finds frozen Nazi's in space... and has to fight them.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

Chief vs. his evil twin? who is a nazi


----------



## Tex (Mar 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Chief vs. his evil twin? who is a nazi



Would his helmet have a little Hitler 'stach?


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

indeed. spike included as well


----------



## Tex (Mar 30, 2010)

But Spike would have his bones crushed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't want to play as the chief in future halo games? At least, not for a while?

It'd be cool to see Chief featured as a supporting character later down the line (as well as more story period being in the halo games), since seeing him through another pair of eyes would make him that much more badass.

Sort of like how they did it in MGS2.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

not if johnsons ghost gave him a pep talk


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to play as the chief in future halo games? At least, not for a while?
> 
> It'd be cool to see Chief featured as a supporting character later down the line (as well as more story period being in the halo games), since seeing him through another pair of eyes would make him that much more badass.
> 
> Sort of like how they did it in MGS2.



I wouldn't mind a reference or cameo, but I think Chief's story has been told.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 30, 2010)

Honestly a little closure on Chief would be nice, closure on Fred, and the other Spartans, even the _Spirit of Fire _would be nice. But i think overall the story of the Covenant War has been told and it's place in Halo has ended.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

I think we will get closure to the Spartans on Onyx. At least I hope so, that was a major cliff hanger.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Honestly a little closure on Chief would be nice, closure on Fred, and the other Spartans, even the _Spirit of Fire _would be nice. But i think overall the story of the Covenant War has been told and it's place in Halo has ended.



I agree about closure on the chief, I just don't want to see it through the eyes of the chief.


----------



## Tex (Mar 30, 2010)

I wonder what will happen to Cortana. She was already over her 7 year life expectancy limit wasn't she?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2010)

I kind of think they are foreshadowing that Cortana will achieve Metastability.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

She went rampant in halo 1 I believe she hit metastability already.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I kind of think they are foreshadowing that Cortana will achieve Metastability.



I got that vibe too. She wasn't rampant in Halo: CE. She did show signs. She was on the brink of rampancey in Halo 3, but in the story from Halo: Evolution its almost undeniable that she is rampant. I think she reached metastability though.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 31, 2010)

So we go from 1 master chief to multiple master chiefs. Interesting.

I also like how there are 10x as many people playing H3 than ODST. good to know when I get xbl back that there will still be people. But I might have to DL mythic maps ><


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 31, 2010)

With the exception of the Heavy Weapons dude, none of the others are Spartan II's.  Pretty sure the rest (including the character you play as) are Spartan III's.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 31, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> With the exception of the Heavy Weapons dude, none of the others are Spartan II's.  Pretty sure the rest (including the character you play as) are Spartan III's.



That was already confirmed.


And the multiplayer for ODST is Halo 3.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2010)

Halo: Reach Multiplayer ViDoc.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 2, 2010)

saw it on bungie.net


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 2, 2010)

Bah, beta starts during Exam week.

EDIT:Great vid.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> With the exception of the Heavy Weapons dude, none of the others are Spartan II's. Pretty sure the rest (including the character you play as) are Spartan III's.


Yeah, we already know that.

Which begs me to ask, what do you guys think our Spartan-IIIs will be, awesome or fail?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2010)

Spartan III's are as good if not better than the Spartan II's. The only differnce is that they weren't given Mjolnir armor. So they should be just as awesome.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmm, well i 've heard it said that Spartan-IIIs weren't as good due to the fact that the process for making them was faster though i don't think that's substantial enough.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2010)

Different augmentations were used and that caused the mortality rate to go down. So essentially S-III's are essentially Spartan II's. They're not as strong I don't think, but they are still augmented and can wear Mjolnir. Halopedia has a lot of information if you ever want to go into detail of the canon.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 3, 2010)

They didn't wear Mjolnir armor, they had SPI armor.  Their armor had cloaking/camouflage abilities instead of shields.  It was better than the standard issue armor, but weaker than Mjolnir.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes but if this is early in the spartan III program in theory they might have used old mjolnir models until spi was developed.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 3, 2010)

Alpha company had the original SPI armor and they went active in 2536.  Reach was invaded in 2552.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 3, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> They didn't wear Mjolnir armor, they had SPI armor.  Their armor had cloaking/camouflage abilities instead of shields.  It was better than the standard issue armor, but weaker than Mjolnir.



I know that. Obviously they can wear Mjolnir because they are wearing it in Reach. They were given SPI because S-III's were expendable. The gene pool for the S-III augmentations was a lot larger than their predecesors. They could wear the Mjolnir but didn't because they were so cheap to make and the Mjolnir armor system was roughly the same price as a small starship.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2010)

Bungie Weekly Update


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 4, 2010)

After seeing the MP ViDoc i knew there'd be differences between the Spartans and Elites but those are massive.

Also, Pro Pipe sounds cash.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 12, 2010)

Bump.

Also BWU; sorry I'm late.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 16, 2010)

More juicy Reach info:


----------



## Augors (Apr 17, 2010)

Nooooo, they took out the flag juggling not good. The beta is getting closer and closer each day.

Oh yea. R.I.P Halo 2, you changed XBL forever.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 17, 2010)

No flag juggle sucks, but I can live without it.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2010)

I am officially taking part in this beta now. Just got ODST and man is Halo 3 multiplayer hard to go back to. The Halo gameplay in it is still fun, but it feels rather dry these days. Hopefully I see some hot shit in the Reach beta that livens this shit up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 18, 2010)

Where's your source for that? Bungie said its out.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, well at least it might make it into a MLG playlist if there is one.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 18, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Oh, well at least it might make it into a MLG playlist if there is one.



I doubt an MLG playlist will exist.

I think they'll go back to hardcore. 

I feel since its the last Bungie made Halo game Their going all out for the fans.


Not tourneyfags.


----------



## Augors (Apr 18, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I doubt an MLG playlist will exist.
> 
> I think they'll go back to hardcore.
> 
> ...


Yea, even for the competitive community they trying to make it more competitive. Bungie and MLG been partners since maybe during Halo 2 or the uprise of Halo 1. And at the same time trying not to disappoint most people.

@SMGstring: Make sense to put the flag juggling in custom games option. You can't really run(juggle) it that fast in MM, unless it's like MLG settings.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2010)

I want Armored Core level customization.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 18, 2010)

What is that?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> What is that?


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 18, 2010)

nothing compares         .


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 18, 2010)

Well the customization is better than Halo 3's so thats a good thing.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah and comparing to armored core is unfair if you ask me.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I want Armored Core level customization.



Not going to happen, but that would be amazing


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2010)

New multiplayer modes sound awesome.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks owrite, if its the same as halo 3 its worth it ^^


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 19, 2010)

It will be much better than Halo 3. Buying my ODST copy sometime this week.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 19, 2010)

I need people to play Firefight with


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 19, 2010)

SMGstring said:


> Are "tourneyfags" not fans of the game as well? Let us not forget that MLG has a fanbase well into the hundreds of thousands, and most of those players play Halo by preference. Makes sense that an MLG playlist will exist once retail Reach hits, and they've had time to tweak maps and gametypes to their liking.
> 
> After all. MLG has more than enough fans to support a full time playlist, as was proven in Halo 3 with the highly successful 4v4 list.
> 
> ...


MLG makes it not fun for the recreational or rather, non-hardcore players, that wanna enjoy a game and play for the fun of it, not to win.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 19, 2010)

Stumpy people don't really play ODST that much.

MLG was never really that hardcore if you ask me. The only part of the playlist I even found remotely annoying was MLG CTF. Merely because my style of play doesnt suite defending.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 19, 2010)

The fact that firefight doesn't have matchmaking is retarded.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 20, 2010)

SMG is right. Give the MLG kids their own playground to play in so I don't have to babysit them. ;3 or maybe just so I don't have to play with people who take online games way more serious than I do.


----------



## Tex (Apr 20, 2010)

Not going lie. I'm not an extremely competitive gamer, but I hate it when I get paired up with two worthless scrubs and get destroyed. I don't mind losing a close game, or just being outplayed... but  I do mind losing because some dumbass just rushing down the center of the map across an open field. Just sayin', MLG playlist better be there... even though you'll still get your occasional scrub on there.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 20, 2010)

To be honest competitive gaming is great. the players not so much. the only reason I think to stay out of MLG is because I feel the players are rather annoying. Same for game battles.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 20, 2010)

MLG is alright. I try to go in with a party though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 20, 2010)

Well MLG is out anyway so it's all good. It's been replaced with Arena.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought Bungie said playlists were out all together. There is supposed to be Arena and a regular matchmaking.


----------



## Augors (Apr 20, 2010)

New Sweet Reach Juices.



New Gametype analysis vid.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvDta8m5y58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 20, 2010)

Good           Shit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2010)

SMGstring said:


> That doesn't mean anything. In Halo 2 the Hardcore playlists basically became MLG playlists with an addition map or 2. In Halo 3 the Hardcore playlist was replaced completely by MLG. And in Reach, Arena will simply be the subcategory of Matchmaking that will hold MLG when it gets its official playlist. Much like Hardcore was for MLG, SWAT, and Snipers.
> 
> MLG haters won't be getting there way 100% of the time I'm afraid


Uh huh, even though it's been confirmed MLG was out? Afraid you're hopes are dashed man.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 21, 2010)

The Halo Reach info is just oozing all over B.net.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2010)

With the Beta so close we're gonna get tons of info.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 21, 2010)

Jetpacks plox.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 21, 2010)

CAN I HAZ NEWR RECONZ?!?!?!


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 21, 2010)

They better not do that again. It was really annoying.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 21, 2010)

What exactly did you find annoying about that?


----------



## garra12345 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am siked for it wait when does it come out again.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 21, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> What exactly did you find annoying about that?



Everyone was begging for recon. What isn't annoying about that? It was just stupid.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 21, 2010)

I got recon, had it on my character for one match, then switched back to the default helmet and armor plates.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 21, 2010)

I always used Mark V.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 21, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Everyone was begging for recon. What isn't annoying about that? It was just stupid.


Was curious if he was annoyed by that or simply the fact that he couldn't HAZ it. ;3

I knew it was a big deal in the Halo community, but I didn't hear about it all that much. The idea of having something to give out for special events and all is not such a bad thing, but the fact that people got their accounts hacked over having such a little thing surely proves that the Halo community just can't be trusted to accept that some people have things they can't get.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 22, 2010)

Hayabusa was of course overused but nonetheless amazing looking. To me anyway.


----------



## C. Hook (Apr 22, 2010)

Meh, hope there's at least SOME variance in Elite armor.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2010)

Tard packs on the way. You won't fool me this time Bungie. I still have that stupid cat helmet collecting dust in my closet. I supposed that is my own fault though.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Flaming helmets are cool though


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 22, 2010)

I cannot wait for the Beta.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2010)

Im actually VERY tempted to buy the lim. col. ed. >_<


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, I am buying it.


----------



## Augors (Apr 22, 2010)

$150 is worth it. My god, the beta is getting closer and mooooree closer each day. You get to wear your armor that you have for MP on to campaign is just plain sick.

For those who haven't seen the new doc.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUv98eWVnL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 22, 2010)

Legendary edition? Why yes please.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 22, 2010)

Legendary will be mine.

And again the Beta looks like it'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 22, 2010)

The whole Arena/League things looks pretty sweet. I lol'd at that one designer.

"Oh yeah, that's cool. You're basically a AAA baseball player. I'm Onyx. Like...You just met fucking Roger Clemens."


----------



## Augors (Apr 23, 2010)

Weekly Update


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 23, 2010)

^Taking my fucking job???


----------



## Augors (Apr 23, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> ^Taking my fucking job???


Shit, my bad mike, won't happen again.

Taking over.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 23, 2010)

Invasion is gonna be epic, also Limited edition Elite armor looks sweet.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 23, 2010)

Legendary edition spartan armor mah boi


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 23, 2010)

Well it's not really Spartan armor, it's just an armor effect. A flaming helmet.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 23, 2010)

Bungie flames mang


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 23, 2010)

That's gonna be fucking boss, it'll scare all the little nubs into submission.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope it doesnt ruin camo though.

Unless your pretending to be a camp fire and want some marshmallows


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 23, 2010)

lolz, i think it won't, not that i'm gonna use Camo much anyway.

Seriously though that Elite armor is fucking cash.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 23, 2010)

Jetpacks are to win on both sides.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 24, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> That's gonna be fucking boss, it'll scare all the little nubs into submission.



Penance Stare FTW.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2010)

"Wait, what's with that Spartan? Oh noes!!!!!!! It's Ghost Rider!!!!"


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 24, 2010)

I just went out and pre-order my legendary edition.


Killing those split chins with my buddies while my head is on fire? 

sweet.


----------



## Negrito (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't wait for the Beta (it's super awesome).

But am I the only that finds the Elite's being bigger, faster and stronger a little annoying?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 24, 2010)

No, thats the way it should be.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 24, 2010)

The elite is pretty much brute force, the elite population will explode from 3 to reach. I feel the Spartans require more finesse considering your weaker and therefor are hard to play as. But it really comes down to skill.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 24, 2010)

In multiplayer though, spartans should be equal to elites.  Be it through more abilities or whatever.


----------



## Negrito (Apr 24, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> No, thats the way it should be.



I'm fine with them being like that on a storyline perspective, it just irks me a little when it comes to multiplayer but I guess I'll make up my mind once I see how it plays out in the Beta (it's super awesome).



Son Goku said:


> The elite is pretty much brute force, the elite population will explode from 3 to reach. I feel the Spartans require more finesse considering your weaker and therefor are hard to play as. But it really comes down to skill.



Well it does come down to outright skills. But for some reason I feel that if battled myself as a Spartan against myself as an Elite, my Spartan side will ultimately loose. The Beta (it's super awesome) will make up my mind.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 24, 2010)

No they shouldn't. And because they're not equal is the very reason why Elites are only allowed in certain playlists. By the looks of things the increase in shields and health are not too significant.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 24, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> No they shouldn't. And because they're not equal is the very reason why* Elites are only allowed in certain playlists*. By the looks of things the increase in shields and health are not too significant.



Pardon my ignorance, I forgot about that.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 25, 2010)

It doesnt matter to me honestly while elites are big and bad. Spartan 3's are specifically made to battle covenant forces.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 25, 2010)

^Well as far as Cannon Fodder Spartan's can go.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't get why the elites are stronger in multiplayer because in canon their strength is about equal.

But they do make up for their advantages by being a bigger target to hit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 25, 2010)

They were equal to S-II's. I'm not sure if the strength of S-III's are as great. S-II augmentations left them about about 6'10"-7'. S-III's are closer to 6'6 range I think. So thats probably the explanation.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 25, 2010)

That's interesting.  Making Elite gameplay actually different from Spartan.  Though if they want to use durability to offset the performance differences, Spartans would need to be alot tougher.  Even being a tiny bit faster than the other guy makes a huge difference when it comes to shooting games.


----------



## Tex (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to play as a Grunt.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 25, 2010)

I want todrive a pelican


----------



## Tex (Apr 25, 2010)

^
Same here...

For some reason, I didn't get a kick out of driving a hornet.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I have given up on that and want me some falcon. A pelican would get destroyed in multiplayer.


----------



## Augors (Apr 26, 2010)

New Reach gameplay by one of bungie's employee

Enjoy.



Edit: 2 more.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 26, 2010)

Tex said:


> ^
> Same here...
> 
> For some reason, I didn't get a kick out of driving a hornet.



The only time I had fun with the hornet was in co-op campaign vs. the scarabs.

My friend would fly over top, i'd drop down, fuck it up while he supports me from the air, then he'd hover near the side of it and i'd jump back onto it.

That was always fun.

EDIT: Woah, checkin out that footage. SO SO excited for this game.

Never expected it to be this good.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol i can't wait for this multiplayer man. Looks pretty fun >____<

Why are all the good games coming out so late XD


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 27, 2010)

My brothers are too hyped for this game. I admit, I think it looks cool and I don't like the series particularly. I think its interesting to play from a different perspective. 

I will like playing as a female with custom armor. Will wait for the BETA for sure ^.^


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 27, 2010)

I still need to buy ODST. Fuck.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I still need to buy ODST. Fuck.



Same. I'm going to take advantage of Gamestop's used return policy as well as 2 free trials to netflix.

No way am I actually buying ODST just for the beta.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 27, 2010)

Giant Bomb all up in your Waypoint and shiiit.

edit: lol im fucking dumb for posting without reading the recent posts.

I thought buying ODST would be worth it since I haven't actually played the campaign/firefight content, but man the campaign is mostly frustrating and I have nobody to firefight with. $40 for a one month beta is not cool imo, but too late now.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 27, 2010)

1) I hope I get one of those early access codes for the beta. That would be so fucking awesome

2) Can't you just rent ODST instead of buying it? I mean, just having the game itself gives you the beta, no? It would be very stupid if this was somehow prevented  but would make sense since barely anyone bought ODST


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm buying it because I'm obsessed with Halo, I have to own EVERYTHING.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 27, 2010)

I bought my copy because i needed to do the campaign and Firefight, thankfully i have friends who can hit it up with me.

And yes peoples, you only need a copy of ODST to play the Beta.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 27, 2010)

I actually liked ODST


----------



## Augors (Apr 27, 2010)

I feel like a nerd posting these updates every single day, but it's worth it. 

Beta Guide



ODST was pretty good Add on game. I really liked the story, worth the $60.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 27, 2010)

ODST should have ran for $40. The only thing it brought new was a short campaign and firefight, which didn't even support matchmaking. Truthfully is could have been DLC.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 27, 2010)

I got ODST but now I have two finish my college classes up now.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 27, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I bought my copy because i needed to do the campaign and Firefight, thankfully i have friends who can hit it up with me.
> 
> And yes peoples, you only need a copy of ODST to play the Beta.



So your saying renting the game would work?

If so, Halo Reach beta here I come pek.

But can you only play it with the CD or will you be able to play it from your HDD?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 27, 2010)

If have to have the disc inserted. You can't play any game on 360 w/o first using the disc.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 27, 2010)

I believe the Halo 3 beta was actually launched from a option on Crackdown's main menu, so this will probably be something like that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 27, 2010)

Use gamefly or whatever its called. My friend says its the best game rental place he's ever used.

Its actually exactly like that Stumpy.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2010)

I plan on getting it for 14 days at least, by buying it used from gamestop, returning it a week later, and then using a free trial from gamefly.

EDIT: make that 21 days, two gamestops within walking distance


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 27, 2010)

You're a smart man.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 28, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I plan on getting it for 14 days at least, by buying it used from gamestop, returning it a week later, and then using a free trial from gamefly.
> 
> EDIT: make that 21 days, two gamestops within walking distance


Smart idea, i'm not innovative enough to think of something like that so i'm just gonna keep my copy that i also bought used.


----------



## DominusDeus (Apr 28, 2010)

pre-ordered my legendary edition. Flaming helmet? Yes, please.


----------



## Tex (Apr 28, 2010)

Damnit, I keep forgetting to go pre-order it.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 28, 2010)

I just wish I didn't have finals during the beta :/! But if it's a one month long beta I'm gonna be enjoying it  . That is if I do something like buy ODST and then return it also lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 28, 2010)

SMGstring said:


> The multiplayer disc was easily worth $30 to me, and I consider ODST + Firefight to be a $30 package as well.  Throw in the Reach Beta and I got my money's worth.



Defintely not worth $30 considering I already had Halo 3 multiplayer when I bought Halo 3. ODST was a ripoff plain and simple.


----------



## Little Washu (Apr 28, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I just wish I didn't have finals during the beta :/! But if it's a one month long beta I'm gonna be enjoying it  . That is if I do something like buy ODST and then return it also lol



Ditto and I'm going to be out of town the week after that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 28, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Defintely not worth $30 considering I already had Halo 3 multiplayer when I bought Halo 3. ODST was a ripoff plain and simple.



Definitely. 

Firefight and the campaign could probably be pegged at about 20, then 10 for all the multiplayer content. But the extra $10 reeked of "we're doing this because we know you'll buy it anyway"


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 28, 2010)

I got only 1 map pack. Mythic 2. So it was overpriced.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 28, 2010)

If they would've included an option where you could purchase the game but not the maps for $20-$30 I'd be less critical.

But if you had all the maps, you were paying $40 dollars for a fairly short (putting it lightly) campaign and one new multiplayer mode that didn't have matchmaking.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 28, 2010)

Eh. ODST was kind of a deal for me since I hadn't bought any of the map packs after the free ones.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 28, 2010)

Well yea, but depending on how many map packs you had it was a pretty big rip.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 29, 2010)

I actually got a deal, i only had one Map pack.


----------



## Negrito (Apr 29, 2010)

I had most of the Map Packs except for the one that ODST brings. That was one of the reasons why I bought ODST. Also to play the campaign (didn't like it that much though) and Firefight (no matchmaking?? o_O). But the Beta (it's super awesome) was probably the main reason.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 29, 2010)

Bout how long is the beta going to be open?

Or if you don't know, what's a rough guesstimate?


----------



## Negrito (Apr 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Bout how long is the beta going to be open?
> 
> Or if you don't know, what's a rough guesstimate?



I read that the Beta (it's super awesome) is going to be open for at least 2 weeks to probably a month. It was in one of Bungie's updates if I remember right.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 29, 2010)

It's gonna run a month for us regular joes, Bungie Friends and Family get it a bit before we do.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

Bungie and Activation just signed a deal where their games go cross platform


10 years baby.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Can't wait to test my flexibility with Halo's reach.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 29, 2010)

lol, i see what you did there.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

I did as well.


----------



## Augors (Apr 29, 2010)

Reach File share is up on Bungie now. Dudes, what I have notice is that on the bottom left screen they have callouts on were you go. It's going to be much easier to communication on where you are located and where you can help your teammates.

EDIT: Everyone should start posting GTs.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh yeaz, Well mine GT is Okamataichi

I'll definitely be up on that shit Monday no later then 4:00 PM ET.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 29, 2010)

Callouts? Ima have to check that up.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

Be lucky. they're gonna get hacked.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2010)

At last the Beta is almost at hand.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

It's succulence within grasping distance


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2010)

Boom. Just got my code. DLing now.

Ready to sell my ODST I spent $40 on back to gamestop for a fraction of what I paid. Oh well.

edit: oh yeah and *heres how you can get your code*:


It's a bit shady, so use at your own risk.


----------



## Augors (Apr 29, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Callouts? Ima have to check that up.





Look at the bottom left side where the spirit meter.

My GT SatoiK. I won't have school that day so, I'll be up like a 7:00 am CT.


----------



## Little Washu (Apr 29, 2010)

Gamertag: MeangreenZaku


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll try it with 10 minute mail.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2010)

As hot as this thread is for the Reach beta I would expect some responses to my last post...

Let me say it again in case it was overlooked because I edited it in after posting. *Get your beta keys here kids:*


The site my link links to is running terribly slow, but it worked for me.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm trying it with a fake email address


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah.  is your friend.

edit: o shit lol i just realized what your previous post meant. Yeah go for it.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

10 minute mail for me


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 29, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Look at the bottom left side where the spirit meter.
> 
> My GT SatoiK. I won't have school that day so, I'll be up like a 7:00 am CT.


Oh shit! That's awesome~!


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

I attempted but that site is terribly broken. Anyway I can wait.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

Have fun chum.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2010)

7000 players online right now. I got in a game, sprinted around a bit, then my fucking internet crapped out on me. I have a feeling my internet is going to make my first Halo Reach experience a bad one.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm thinking karma?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm trying that website so hopefully it works.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I'm thinking karma?


I'm thinking Time Warner Cable is fucking garbage because it is like this every damn day. /rage

I don't see any matchmaking option for Invasion ;o I thought some of that stuff was supposed to be in here or maybe it will just be released at a later time for the beta.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 29, 2010)

Damn I didn't get a beta code :'(.

O well lol. Just gotta wait till monday 

But some people saying you can get banned by using that method Stumpy. Did it work for you?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2010)

It worked as far as I am playing it right now. I can't say whether I will get banned or not, but I doubt it. SHRUG


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 29, 2010)

Wait, no invasion yet?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2010)

It's not working for me.

I guess i'll just trade in AC2 and MW2 since I don't play them anymore and just get a copy of ODST.

But yeah my GT: LAKER4life13. Look forward to seeing you guys in the beta.


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 29, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> It worked as far as I am playing it right now. I can't say whether I will get banned or not, but I doubt it. SHRUG



People are getting codes from twitter contests also, those could have been gotten using the exploit.. I really doubt MS would risk banning innocent people.

I was able to complete the quiz but the page to receive my code doesn't work.

;(


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 29, 2010)

GT: MovedCheapoman

I hate it that I have finals next week and one each day. But then again, I'll probably be playing Reach still.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 29, 2010)

Kizaru said:


> People are getting codes from twitter contests also, those could have been gotten using the exploit.. I really doubt MS would risk banning innocent people.
> 
> I was able to complete the quiz but the page to receive my code doesn't work.
> 
> ;(



Yea I completed the quiz but never got that page D:

They most likely took the page down.

Damnit, if only I was there a few minutes earlier ;[


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2010)

My guess would be that they noticed people abusing that method and stopped it, i'm tempted to go buy halo Odst.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2010)

After the quiz I submitted my results or whatever then it just took me back to the Halo Reach splash page or whatever. I clicked the only button on that image and it took me to the email page.

Yeeeeeuh


----------



## Bleach (Apr 29, 2010)

lol yea they most likely took it down. damnit I wish I was a few min earlier. And nice 55 kills and 55 deaths lol


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2010)

* Grab Bag - May 3
    * Free For All - May 3
    * Arena - May 3
    * Invasion - May 7
    * Network Test 1 - May 14

The current schedule for playlists. No Invasion for about a week


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 29, 2010)

stream of the beta


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2010)

Playing Headhunter on Overlook was awesome, yet playing Headhunter on Sword Base was kind of infuriating. I have a few ideas on loadout usage that could solve some of the problems I was having.


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 30, 2010)

The new stat page is freaking awesome, it even has your total playtime.

Now I can find out how much time I waste on Halo.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 30, 2010)

Screenshot for the sake of screenshot.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 30, 2010)

Meh, i'll wait for my chance at the BETA.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 30, 2010)

Yea, im pretty okay at waiting till monday.

Besides, I figure the ODST campaign should last me a weekend, and I do wanna try out firefight.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

You can beat the ODST campaign in a day tops. Firefight is fun but lack of matchmaking is annoying.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 30, 2010)

Skullamanjaro bitches! 


Can't render the video without Bungie Pro  Had one bar of health left and a dude chasing me when I turned in my 10 skulls for the instant victory.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Cant let you do that star fox.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2010)

Only few more days till I hit up this beta. The king of multiplayer is back, fuck that wack ass army shit.


----------



## Obito (Apr 30, 2010)

*Halo: Reach - Beta*

Anyone else playing the beta atm? The Beta is great so far, feel free to ask any questions. There's a ton of customization in the beta --- lots of new features as well.

Feel free to add DARIU5 if you have it early, or for in the future.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Use the Halo Reach thread.

it's dual purpose main game/beta.


----------



## Obito (Apr 30, 2010)

Feel free to add DARIU5 for the beta, I got it early from some of my buddies at Bungie.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Can you play split screen multilayer online? Or is it lame like MW2?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 30, 2010)

Four player split screen is in the beta. Only one Gamertag needed and all that good stuff.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

So it will play like Halo3 then? Awesome.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 30, 2010)

The beta has 4 player splitscreen? Oh wow.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 30, 2010)

I bought my ODST copy today.


----------



## Augors (Apr 30, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I bought my ODST copy today.


Fuck. Yes.

This weeks Bungie updatw explains the system ranking and etc.



Also heres some info about Halo 2 and Reach beta.



			
				Lorch From MLG FORUMS said:
			
		

> MS has finally stated when they will sent out the Halo 2 Codes for the Reach Beta, someone twittered them and this is the response:
> @Cormeister1 You should get your code by May 1. If you haven't by then, let us know. ^KS
> Source:
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Did they lower the price on ODST yet?


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Just buy it used.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Halo Reach around party on May 3rd guys. Lets do this.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe I'll post my gamertag so I can join the action


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Com'on... it will be fabulous.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Is that really your GT?


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

It really is my GT.

I can send you a request or a message to prove it.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Doo eet. I'll accept when I get online later tonight. :ho


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

It has been done, I approve of your gamerpic.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 30, 2010)

Did someone say reach around? 

I'm in. 

But seriously, I need more people to play this game with, that I can be confident that they won't be total douchebags ha.


*Spoiler*: __ 



GT: Ticklebutton




Yes, im aware that sounds incredibly ridiculous.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Did someone say reach around?
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> ...



Nice pun.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

I was Reaching for some beta players. I think we'll have enough to make a halo


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 30, 2010)

A team NF would be amazing. 

I'm no halomaster, but at the same time i'm no slouch.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

My skill can be pretty good. I just don't apply it much.

I'm sure we are all fairly decent at halo.

We might suck on our first Team NF match since it is the first reach play


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 30, 2010)

My gamertag is Sn1peM1k3 for anyone interested. 

ODST is still $60, $50 used at Gamestop.

I'm pretty good at Halo. I was waay better when I was playing regularly though.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 30, 2010)

Walmart has it for $30. So does Newegg.


----------



## Negrito (Apr 30, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> My gamertag is Sn1peM1k3 for anyone interested.
> 
> ODST is still $60, $50 used at Gamestop.
> 
> I'm pretty good at Halo. I was waay better when I was playing regularly though.



I think I have played with you or against you before..... or at least your gamertag seems familiar. My gamertag is RABIOSOS.

I got mines for $40.

Same for me, will take me a couple of hours to play how I used to.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 30, 2010)

I mean im sure that we'll all need a few matches to get the rust off and get our tactics down.

But once that happens.

Team NF will be a great wind that vanquishes all foes like....a great wind!


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, we need some teams. Nothing like having an organized team in Halo that communicates.


----------



## Negrito (Apr 30, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Yeah, we need some teams. Nothing like having an organized team in Halo that communicates.



True. Also getting used to each other's styles will be an advantage.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

here is my style. Charge. I mean I can do strategy. But I usually just tank it and it works.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lImmAYeXx4[/YOUTUBE]

This is fucking hilarious.

I would actually buy that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 30, 2010)

That is priceless.


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2010)

Just bought a new Odst off of Amazon for $48 dollars with 1 day shipping...temptation was too much


----------



## Bleach (May 1, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> My gamertag is Sn1peM1k3 for anyone interested.
> 
> ODST is still $60, $50 used at Gamestop.
> 
> I'm pretty good at Halo. I was waay better when I was playing regularly though.



Lol that sucks where you live. At our gamestop its $40 and about $33 used but I still won't buy it lol.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 1, 2010)

Well i'm pretty good and i'm playing a lot of Halo to gear up so anyone want to hit me up to make an NF team just send me a friend request. 

Reposting GT: Okamataichi


----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2010)

Yes, I'll be online tonight and later today. My main accounts have expired, so I'm limited to using this 'joke' account: I itZ Shamwow I

I haven't played Halo in a few months, so I'm not quite as good as I used to be, but I'm still interested in playing with you all. Send me a private message if you add me, so that I can sign on to play.


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2010)

I feel like i should play some Halo 3 to get used to the game again, haven't played a halo in over a year. I was like level 40 or something around there in Halo 2, didn't play much Halo 3 though.


----------



## The Boss (May 1, 2010)

Platinum said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lImmAYeXx4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is fucking hilarious.
> 
> I would actually buy that.



Sort of want.. and I would buy it too.


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I feel like i should play some Halo 3 to get used to the game again, haven't played a halo in over a year. I was like level 40 or something around there in Halo 2, didn't play much Halo 3 though.


Don't do it man. Reload has been switched back to X. Playing Halo 3 this late in the game will only make adjusting to Reach that much more difficult :S

I've been tainted by CoD and other baby shooters and have been having a rough time getting used to Halol again.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 1, 2010)

^ Thing is Halo's another baby shooter. It's not that fucking difficult, it's not like you play Halo and are "Pro" or some shit, fuck it's harder to get a headshot in Gears then Halo.


----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2010)

Would anyone be up for a series of custom games later this weekend? Essentially four versus four.


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> ^ Thing is Halo's another baby shooter. It's not that fucking difficult, it's not like you play Halo and are "Pro" or some shit, fuck it's harder to get a headshot in Gears then Halo.


I haven't fully thought the idea through, but right now a "baby shooter" is one of all these ME TOO shooters with the CoD focus on leveling up and rewarding the player every step of the way no matter what they do. I still feel like Halo Reach is about knowing maps, weapon spawns, and proper usage of the weapons-grenades-melee gameplay that has always defined Halo.

I've barely played just the first Gears of War, but from what I remember of that game it seemed to play by similar rules.


Shiranui said:


> Would anyone be up for a series of custom games later this weekend? Essentially four versus four.


I don't believe you can play Custom games in the Reach beta? If you are talking Halo 3 I say MEH.


----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2010)

Of course I'm referring to _Halo 3_; the _Beta_ hasn't been publicly released.


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Of course I'm referring to _Halo 3_; the _Beta_ hasn't been publicly released.


Speak for yourself  I'm already playing.


----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2010)

Well now I'm jealous.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 1, 2010)

There is custom in Reach Beta I think. Not sure though.


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2010)

Seriously Monday can't come fast enough.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 1, 2010)

Only 2 days away, it's so close yet so far but i will steel me resolve and wait for it.


----------



## Tex (May 1, 2010)

I'm keeping myself sane and busy with a steady and constant stream of pr0n.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 1, 2010)

I'm doing it with Halo 3 and WaW, good news is though it will be worth the wait, as i get 2 straight days of Reach, unabated.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2010)

I'll sign on. What is your gamertag, Mike?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 1, 2010)

Sn1peM1k3                .


----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2010)

All right, I'll be on momentarily. Oh, and there is already a _Beta_ montage out:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pylO0QOL9bk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2010)

Fucking lol. Just Skullamanjaro'd some bitches in under two minutes.



Fuck with it.

I really suuuuck at Slayer right now though


----------



## Shiranui (May 2, 2010)

I'm currently online: _I itZ Shamwow I_


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 2, 2010)

I'm gonna be on soon.


----------



## Shiranui (May 2, 2010)

All right. Oh, and:


----------



## Augors (May 2, 2010)

Less then 24 hours from the beta. I'm going to be on H3 all day.

GT: SatoiK


----------



## Son Goku (May 2, 2010)

I'll add you fine gents tomorrow I'll be on all day.


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2010)

Going to add you guys as well, gotta get ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Stumpy (May 2, 2010)

I added some of you fools. I'm the kind of person who typically just jumps in games solo unless I'm invited to someone else's game, so feel free to invite and don't be offended if I don't remember who you are ;o Just let me know you are from the NFGD and I'll be down with that.

GT: The Nihility


----------



## Negrito (May 2, 2010)

I'll be on in a couple of minutes. I plan to do an all nighter and day since I dont work tomorrow.

My gamer tag is RABIOSOS if any of y'all want to jump in with me at any time.


----------



## Shiranui (May 2, 2010)

I'll sign on as well. For _Halo 3_, that is.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 2, 2010)

After school tomorrow it is ON.


----------



## Negrito (May 2, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I'll sign on as well. For _Halo 3_, that is.



Im on Halo 3 as well. I just sent you an invite.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2010)

What time the beta go up for public?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 2, 2010)

Tomorrow. Probably during the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Stumpy (May 2, 2010)

This is the last time I'll ever see 4000 people on the Halo Reach beta @_@


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 3, 2010)

How do you get to the beta?  I thought you put in the ODST campaign disc and then go to the Extra section, but where Extra used to be is just Preview the Beta.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 3, 2010)

Anybody can hook it up with a key


----------



## Little Washu (May 3, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> I see you online on me FL. I bet it's like coming out in 6:00 am PST.


I'm going to stay on for awhile and see if anything changes.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

the wait


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

no. thats a video explaining the beta.


----------



## Tex (May 3, 2010)

Yea, just finished watching it. Gay.

We've waited long enough.


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2010)

Hopefully it will be up by the time i get back from school. As for now, gotta cram some more for a midterm


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

The closer to bungie's time zone the earlier you get it.


----------



## Refused (May 3, 2010)

Yeah I live in the UK so I won't get it til between 7pm and 9pm probably :/

Waiting sucks!


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

Yeah. I'm estimating 2pm for myself.


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2010)

I would say 10am where i live, which is 2+ hours from now.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2010)

Damn fucking work at 3. I wanna play a game before I go to work.


----------



## Tex (May 3, 2010)

It's 10am here. Nothing yet.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 3, 2010)

11 and nothing yet.


----------



## Tex (May 3, 2010)

I'm rewatching, "The Tick" on Netflix to keep me from punching a wall.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

The tick is a series of win and awesome.


Im keeping busy by deciding if I want SSFIV gamerpics. Even though I dont have the game.


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2010)

You unfortunate souls


----------



## Negrito (May 3, 2010)

Ugh.... All this waiting is killing me!!!

But I had estimated that 11 am (eastern time) would be the earliest they would release it and 2 pm being the latest.


I'm playing firefight if some one wants to join me: RABIOSOS


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2010)

Bungie says late morning which is Pacific time i'm betting. and it's almost 9 here so probably an hour or 2 more.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

Kamen Rider Blade save me from boredom


----------



## Tex (May 3, 2010)

I'll be playing some Fire Fight too.

Noobatron X187


----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2010)

Omg I hate this fucking week cause I have finals  .

But I shall rent ODST and play it! But I'm hearing the beta is not live yet for ODST. Is this true D:?

O wait no the beta was officially live 18 minutes ago!!

Time to rent ODST


----------



## Tex (May 3, 2010)

Fucking 1.15 gigs.

FML.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2010)

Tex said:


> Fucking 1.15 gigs.
> 
> FML.



Yea...

50%!


----------



## Negrito (May 3, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea...
> 
> 50%!



60% on my end, should be done within five minutes.


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2010)

Game servers are fucked right now. 120,000 players online, but playlist information won't load


----------



## Mikaveli (May 3, 2010)

50%


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2010)

Needler rifle+shotty+sprint= DECIMATION.

I can't decide whether I like the needle rifle or the drm better. Got the lulziest first strike triple kill. As soon as I spawned I sprinted, grabbed the hammer then jumped right to where they just spawned, then sprinted up behind them and WHOMP.

The only thing that could make this more fun is if I could have a throwable vibranium shield.


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2010)

It took me a couple days to realize this, but you should all be aware that the pistol is very much a beast in this game. If it isn't for four shot kill it was in Halo 1 then it is at most a five shot kill.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2010)

It took you a couple days? 

My 2nd kill I unloaded on a guy with the AR with only 1/3rd or a clip left, panicked and switched to the pistol then pop pop pop, he was dead.

The pistol is most definitely a beast. Respect it


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2010)

Bungie has been claiming the pistol is awesome with every version of Halo they have released. I guess I just gave up on the thing until yesterday when I noticed people destroying me with it ;o


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2010)

"little troubles"? I can't even play because of that. Yup, we are playing the first day of open beta.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> "little troubles"? I can't even play because of that. Yup, we are playing the first day of open beta.



Figured that's all it was.

I said it was little because it normally doesn't keep me out too long.

But man this is sick. Sprint is definitely my favorite, but im warming up to cloak and jetpack.

Armor lock is good in a pinch, but meh, I like to move.


----------



## Negrito (May 3, 2010)

This whole loading thing is frustrating.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

I've been playing pretty good.


hell me tex and negrito played.


also lol stumpy


----------



## Mikaveli (May 3, 2010)

Freakin srevers are down.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

there just stressing not down.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 3, 2010)

Same thing. I've only played one game.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2010)

They're annoying.

You'd think bungie would have anticipated this.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

you just have to wait. I waited and got in at least 10 games.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2010)

I'm an American. Waiting isn't exactly my thing.


----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2010)

Fuck I went to blockbuster to rent it and they were out of them 

I might just go to gamestop tomorrow and buy a pre-owned one and ask about there return policy.

All my friends on XBL are playing lol.

But Bungie said they know about the servers thing and are working on it.


----------



## Negrito (May 3, 2010)

ugh.... for the past hour or so I've been trying to get into match.....with no luck.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Negrito (May 3, 2010)

Fucking finally after about an hour an a half of waiting I can play........ I hope this doesn't happen often.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

didnt we play before though?


----------



## Negrito (May 3, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> didnt we play before though?



Yea, but after you left I played a couple of more games then it just didn't load the play list no matter how long I waited or reset the game.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

I see          .          .                    .


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 3, 2010)

Aaah I've been trying to avoid this, you know enjoy having a life, but I don't think I can resist. Is it worth attempting to rent ODST or is it so likely to be sold out that I should just go buy it.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

you wont have trouble finding a copy of ODST


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 3, 2010)

Ok, good news, thanks.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

it only took me 18 minutes


----------



## Negrito (May 3, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> it only took me 18 minutes



About 10 min for me 

It seems they fixed the servers. Things are going smoothly now.


----------



## Augors (May 3, 2010)

This... is the best game ever! But I don't like the grenade launcher, or I just don't know how to use it. Covy slayer is really fun even you hate elites, still fun.

Keep adding

GT: Satoik.

I'm getting good teamwork.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 3, 2010)

I was doing pretty decent. K/D was only negative maybe 3 games. All others were pretty much rape in my favor.


----------



## Tex (May 3, 2010)

I'm in love with the pistol again.


----------



## Negrito (May 3, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> This... is the best game ever! But I don't like the grenade launcher, or I just don't know how to use it. Covy slayer is really fun even you hate elites, still fun.
> 
> Keep adding
> 
> ...



Just added you.


----------



## Tex (May 3, 2010)

I'll get on later on tonight and join a few games with ya'll. But I need to take a nap for now.


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2010)

I'm digging the beta right now. Just gotta get used to melee being the RB for Default and the blooming reticule.


----------



## swedishpasta (May 3, 2010)

cant se anyone using the runnig "perk" it was uselss..


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

The recon configuration is the halo 3 setting use it.


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2010)

swedishpasta said:


> cant se anyone using the runnig "perk" it was uselss..


Really? It's my fav. so far.


----------



## Augors (May 3, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I was doing pretty decent. K/D was only negative maybe 3 games. All others were pretty much rape in my favor.


Same here. The first 2 games were like a test run. Later on, after 3 hours I went on a +8 streak by picking up the DMR and starting to own kids.

@swedishpasta: The sprint is soo useful in the game if your going to the flag, powers up, or a clutch game.


----------



## swedishpasta (May 3, 2010)

well its still useless compared to the jetpack - even i capture the flag


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2010)

Lol I suck with the Jetpack. Not my kind of playing style.


----------



## Negrito (May 3, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Lol I suck with the Jetpack. Not my kind of playing style.



Same here. I use sprint the most.


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2010)

dawg!


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2010)

99%.


----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2010)

Does Bungie have a "highscore" kinda system for Reach? To see whose the highest rank so far and has most experience and whatnot. It would be kinda cool if they implement a system like this at least for the real game. Maybe daily scores or so.


----------



## Augors (May 3, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Does Bungie have a "highscore" kinda system for Reach? To see whose the highest rank so far and has most experience and whatnot. It would be kinda cool if they implement a system like this at least for the real game. Maybe daily scores or so.


They do have one it's called ''Arena''. 



			
				 Bungie said:
			
		

> The Arena is a brand new Matchmaking experience incorporated into Halo: Reach and aimed directly at competitive players who value skill, rank, and bragging rights above all else. Halo: Reach will still feature a wealth of other Playlist offerings, ranging from social to competitive (and everything in between), but the Arena is all about extreme competition.
> 
> Its rules are simple:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikaveli (May 3, 2010)

I'm pretty efficent with the jetpack. I use that and camo most.


----------



## Negrito (May 3, 2010)

Any one got a daily rating on the Arena?

Mine is 1563.


----------



## Stumpy (May 3, 2010)

I played one game of Arena, saw rampant T-bagging going on when people of either team got a kill, and now no longer plan on playing Arena.

I don't care for Slayer only variants anyway.


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2010)

Finally just got ODST, I should be on later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## azn7136 (May 4, 2010)

*Halo Reach: Just Came Out!*

Yay Halo Reach just came out and I just played it... I feel like I'm playing Modern Warfar combined with Halo... anyways, being a very judgmental person, I'm going to say what I feel about pretty much everything new in it.

First of all, the maps... 

The great big damn one...
Powerhouse right?
It's a pretty straightforward map, not confusing at all, weapon spawns pretty basic, and lots of good DMR and Needler Rifle placements.
This could be like the Guardian of Reach, although, I get a High Ground feel when I play this map.

Swordbase
This is a horrible map. I don't even want to play this map anymore. For first-time players, it is utterly confusing, and I ended up just camping somewhere with a DMR because I couldn't figure out how to get form place to place.
The best solution would be to just pick up a jetpack and fly around, but I prefer sprint over everything.

Those are the only two maps out right now at this current time...
Now for the powerups...

Sprint is the best powerup. I will always play as this, unless I need to play as stalker or. airbourne. You get around fast, you get away fast, and leaves you plenty of room for a counterattack.

Armor Lock is useless, in my opinion, if you are alone. I did this and the enemy called out to his buddies and I had four guys teabagging me.  However, when used in team situations its useful. Send a guy out with Armor Lock as a decoy, have him use it, and while the enemy is waiting for it to go away, chuck a few grenades at him (Stickies work amazingly) you a potential multikill there and a suicide bomber that doesn't die.
I would recommend trying to stick someone with Lock Down and having them use it in a group of enemies... I haven't tried it, but Lock Down is really only useful in team situations.

Airbourne is ok.. you can fly, big deal, but to use it (I use bumper jumper so this is my own limit) I can't aim and fly at the same time. I really don't like the new default config, so I just stick with good all BumpJump. This power up is really good when you have rockets, or if you are really good with the snipe. You can also use it to get to high places no one else can, and just snipe from there.

Camo is not very useful. Again, this is probably only useful in a team situation. You can use it to be invisible and sneak up on people, but because it jams the radar, they'll know you're around. However, what you can do, it use its radar jamming ability to give your buddies an escape. Generally, I do not find camo useful, because it also makes it so that you can't hear anything.. I feel like I'm underwater.

Evade is a god power up, but obviously its restricted to the god-like Elites... If you have a sword, Evade up to an enemy and sword him. It's also good for getting away and scaring an enemy shitless given the right timing.

Now for the weapons, although I'll only cover a few...

The pistol is back from Halo CE and it's beast! I don't use it personally, but it works :]
As for the DMR and Needler Rifle, The NR might be better. If you miss that all important headshot, enough needles in an opponent will merit an explosion, but the rate of fire is a bit slower than the DMR.

The focus rifle is bad. I wouldn't use it. Just pick up your old trusty sniper rifle.

The Plasma Launcher was hard to use at first, but it's pretty good. You just sticky people all the way, although, I wouldn't use it.

Go try out the human grenade launcher yourself, I haven't picked one up yet... :[

All other weapons still retain their basic functions.

Just a side note...
The grenades are waaayyy too powerful in this game. I get grenade raped in every game, no joke, they do way too much damage.

If you've seen any of the latest montages, throwing a grenade will actually damage the enemy a little bit to hurt him if you hit him with it (no, not exploding, just hitting him with a grenade). One of these montages shows a guy getting killed by a grenade that hits his head.


----------



## Bleach (May 4, 2010)

Theres a thread for you to put this... O_o



I don't know if you are allowed to make separate threads for criticisms though...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2010)

Okay, I need some Gts, I dropped mine here awhile back, but didn't get any invites.

I only have about 2 friends with the beta, and they haven't been playing that much.

Playing team games with randoms is INFURIATING, even with my friend on split screen.

My GT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ticklebutton


----------



## Tex (May 4, 2010)

<--

Noobatron X187

Played with SG and Negrito earlier today. I'll add ya tomorrow Whip


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2010)

Trying to find the best way to use the armor lock.


----------



## Tex (May 4, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Trying to find the best way to use the armor lock.



I've found out that armor lock is best for support type players. Mainly your flag defenders/long ranged team mates. I've discovered it's pretty much useless if you rush in/used in close range combat. They'll just time it right, 'nade you and it's over. =/

I like to sit back with the BMR and when I start gettin' hit just AL and keep firing afterwords.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (May 4, 2010)

^Right.
It's great for returning flags in CTF matches; just walk up to the flag and Armor Lock, and it's back at your base, simple as that.

I've found that people tend to be terrible at timing their 'nades to hit you after your lock runs out, though it's only a matter of time 'till people get it down.

And nothing's better than getting a plasma grenade/hammer/rocket in the face and then completely denying them with a well timed lock. So satisfying..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2010)

Tex said:


> <--
> 
> Noobatron X187
> 
> Played with SG and Negrito earlier today. I'll add ya tomorrow Whip



Excellent.

Also, will we get to play invasion during the beta? It seems like its hands down the best game type, and ive seen footage of it, so i figured it'd be there.

EDIT: NVM, we get invasion may 7, and generator defense may 14

As for armor lock, I find it works best in team situations. My friend and I, I'll have lock and he'll have camo. While people are focused on waiting to shoot the shiny pulsy guy in the face, he  comes up behind them and bashes them.


----------



## Negrito (May 4, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Okay, I need some Gts, I dropped mine here awhile back, but didn't get any invites.
> 
> I only have about 2 friends with the beta, and they haven't been playing that much.
> 
> ...



Added you.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 4, 2010)

How is the beta for everyone( or those who have it). I think its prety good but still have a hard time adjusting to the different loadouts since I pretty much stick with one for a long time.

GT: MovedCheapoman


----------



## Negrito (May 4, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> How is the beta for everyone( or those who have it). I think its prety good but still have a hard time adjusting to the different loadouts since I pretty much stick with one for a long time.
> 
> GT: MovedCheapoman



Just added you.


----------



## Tex (May 4, 2010)

I have trouble not getting to excited with the pistol and not aiming for the head.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 4, 2010)

Fucking love this game!!! Final product should be so badass and oh yeah, i'm already a Srgt. Grade 1.


----------



## Tex (May 4, 2010)

CC, Tag. Now. 

And the name of the girl in your sig.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 4, 2010)

lolz, her name is Fransheliz Vasquez and do you mean GT? It's: Okamataichi


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 4, 2010)

What a moron you could have just put this in the Thread that already exists.


----------



## Tex (May 4, 2010)

Nice, must look her up some time. 

Just sent you a request too.


----------



## Akamatsu (May 4, 2010)

ODST be here sometime this morning so can DL the beta and start playing myself  also need friend's just got an elite few day's ago moved over from PS 

GT: ZombieOZ


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 4, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> you wont have trouble finding a copy of ODST



Sooooo...I went to blockbuster and guess what, they didn't have it. So much for this.


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

blockbuster is going out of business why would you go there?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 4, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> blockbuster is going out of business why would you go there?



Apparently they're doing pretty good if they're sold out. There's no other rental stores in my area, guess I'll have to buy it.


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

people are buying up whatever they have left.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 4, 2010)

lol, Warrant Officer now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2010)

People, just "rent" it from gamestop.

By this I mean:

Step 1: Buy ODST used
Step 2: Enjoy 6 days of Halo:Reach Beta
Step 3: Return ODST, get credit back on a gamestop card.
Step 4: Buy Red Dead Redemption (or whatever your next game of choice will be) with said card.

Personally, repeating steps 1-3 with the other gamestop within walking distance...then maybe getting a week free from gamefly


----------



## swedishpasta (May 4, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> People, just "rent" it from gamestop.
> 
> By this I mean:
> 
> ...





must say that i agree


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

im still a private. but everybody in this beta is rather terrible at this game or at least my opponents. all the match up's I get are not very challenging.


----------



## swedishpasta (May 4, 2010)

cant really say that the distance-rifles works as good as i wished for... Needle-rifle works but i would still vote for the regular needler


----------



## Negrito (May 4, 2010)

swedishpasta said:


> cant really say that the distance-rifles works as good as i wished for... Needle-rifle works but i would still vote for the regular needler



I think the same as well. For me the DMR seems a little weak..... or may be I'm not using it right


----------



## swedishpasta (May 4, 2010)

well i tried to really use it on a good distance but i dont really know if the headshot system works.. or how it works


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 4, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> People, just "rent" it from gamestop.
> 
> By this I mean:
> 
> ...



Meh don't have much use for credits as I've stopped playing video games pretty much. The only possibly use would be to buy Halo Reach if all things go well


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 4, 2010)

I thought you could get full cash back.  Or at least, that was their policy over the summer.  Haven't done it since then, but I'm pretty sure that they didn't change their policy.


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

it is the policy.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 4, 2010)

When is invasion starting up?


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

the 14th I believe.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 4, 2010)

It opens on the 7th. 

Bottom of page:


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2010)

I'm loving it so far.

I am doing pretty good as well.


----------



## blakstealth (May 4, 2010)

The grenades are pissing me off right now. The lunge weapons(hammer/sword) also feel so overpowered..when they actually AREN'T!


----------



## Mikaveli (May 4, 2010)

Hammer isn't useless anymore. Grenades are a little annoying now though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2010)

Oh crap. Yea, you can get cash. 

My bad.

But still, the system works.

But yea, hammer's pretty deadly. The wider range makes up for the lack of lunge. Although somehow, someway, I lunge-slashed a guy twice and he didn't die. Shit was baffling.


----------



## Tex (May 4, 2010)

I officially hate the BMR.

Head shots don't register, and I hate how the reticule keeps opening and fucking me up.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, I was having a problem with that too. I'm hitting them in the head because I see their heads jolt from being hit from the bullets but the headshot doesn't register.


----------



## Tex (May 4, 2010)

It probably just shoots BB's.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 4, 2010)

Seriously, Covy slayer was pretty cool though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2010)

Bitch to bungie! I mean, that's what betas are for right?

But yea, covy slayer is nice. Evade is a seriously useful move.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 5, 2010)

That Hammer is such an overpowered weapon, i don't know where you guys get it has no lunge. The fucking thing lunges farther then the sword now. Active Camo + Hammer = Noob Combo.

Also your DMR problem maybe that your target's shields aren't down, it's an Assault Rifle not a Sniper hence not as much kick to it and Bungie did say that relative damage done to the shield isn't carried over to the health so cracking them in the head with out a power weapon doesn't equal insta-headshot.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2010)

I don't get why no one is using the needler in this beta. It's fucking awesome at getting kills.


----------



## blakstealth (May 6, 2010)

I still gotta figure out where the plasma launchers and snipers are lol.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

Fun beta is fun.


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> I still gotta figure out where the plasma launchers and snipers are lol.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2010)

Can't wait for Invasion!  Should be up tomorrow!


----------



## Son Goku (May 7, 2010)

Maybe I'll play the beta again for invasion.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2010)

OH SHIT. I say yes. Lets Play Goku.


----------



## Son Goku (May 7, 2010)

oh yeah it's out today isnt it?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 7, 2010)

Bout to play me some invasion. Hellz yeah!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2010)

I really like Invasion Slayer...so much fun.


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2010)

Invasion is fucking great.

Though I hate being the Elites, the plasma repeater sucks.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2010)

It's awesome being Spartans.  I've had a couple of games where we've held the Elites at the first stage.  All of us just lined up on the edge, using the DMR's to kill the Elites before they could even get close.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 7, 2010)

^ and that's horse shit too. Who's bright ass idea was it too put the Elites in a fucking death buffet? Being a Spartan is better, Elites maybe faster and have a bit more health but UNSC weapons have waaaaaaay more kick to 'em.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2010)

It is.  I know how they felt...had the same thing happen to me once when I was an Elite.  

I think the Elites would have a better time if their loadouts were better.  I mean, the only viable way that I've found to take out the Scorpion is to use the Ranger and use a charged up plasma pistol shot on it before chucking grenades at it.  

If I'm lucky, I'm able to sneak behind it and then put a grenade there, but usually it's just all of us charging at the Scorpion, prepared to die before getting close enough to do any real damage.


----------



## Akamatsu (May 8, 2010)

Some my screens from invasion
Also havn't faced any of the spartans over powering us elite's ive only lost once as an elite so far.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiranui (May 8, 2010)

Perhaps it's because I'm very much accustomed to _Halo 3_, but I find myself underwhelmed by _Halo: Reach_ thus far. Don't misunderstand me, I believe it has the potential to be an excellent game, but it feels contrived. The reticule response (and opacity) and weapon strength seems inconsistent; it's less focused on player skill, which can be frustrating at times. And, of course, I don't believe I have to mention the amount of damage grenades inflict.

Doubtless, some improvements from _Halo 3_ are necessary, yet I feel as if Bungie has strayed too far from the formula of _Halo 2_ and _Halo 3_. After playing various games of _Arena_ and _Grab Bag_, I found myself wanting to play _Halo 3_. I assume I'm alone here?


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2010)

No. Halo 3 was a great game but it wasn't long lasting material. Reach provides more reasons to want to come back. It's more organized as well, also easier to use.

Halo 3 needs to be put to rest it ended some time ago for me.


----------



## Shiranui (May 8, 2010)

It certainly was for me. I played it consistently for two years. And when I say consistently, I mean I would generally play the moment I got home.


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2010)

It was a good game and I played it for multiple years. But nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Shiranui (May 8, 2010)

I understand that, though I didn't say that I wanted it to.


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2010)

I gave up on Halo 3 after the first week  I played Halo 2 from the day it came out until Halo 3's release consistently everyday after i got home from school.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 8, 2010)

Whoooo got red rings


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> ^ and that's horse shit too. Who's bright ass idea was it too put the Elites in a fucking death buffet? Being a Spartan is better, Elites maybe faster and have a bit more health but UNSC weapons have waaaaaaay more kick to 'em.



It's awesome just laying death to the Elites with a DMR. But even when you are an elite it's easy to avoid being killed at the start if you know how to play correctly.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 8, 2010)

As far as elites vs. spartans go, ive found that spartans can't do shit once you close the distance.

Most of the time at least.

But invasion is hands down my favorite gametype, so much crazy shit goes on.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 8, 2010)

@Platinum...Any Elites best bet is to use cover, specifically at the far right side of the map and man i love how the Elites look, so badass.


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> @Platinum...Any Elites best bet is to use cover, specifically at the far right side of the map and man i love how the Elites look, so badass.



Exactly. As long as you use your cloaking or rolling ability properly you should have no problem staying alive as an elite during the opening seconds.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 8, 2010)

I have seen such uber fucking raeps before though, one match i was a Spartan and not a single Elite made it to the platform.


----------



## Tex (May 8, 2010)

I've been so busy these past few days, I have yet to play invasion.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 8, 2010)

It's pretty cool, i think it only gets awesome when you reach 3rd tier though.


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I have seen such uber fucking raeps before though, one match i was a Spartan and not a single Elite made it to the platform.



That's because the opposing team was probably full of incompetent retards. Which does make for awesome matches though .


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 8, 2010)

I really like Invasion Slayer...you fight for the areas, and once it's claimed, you fight for the supplies.  So much fun...one game my team won was 100-35.


----------



## Akamatsu (May 9, 2010)

Get one guy from each group to hide somewhere close to objective then everyone can spawn right near it over and over, have every elite using cloak for first map so they can cloak second they get close enough to the objective.


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

Invasion slayer is definitely the better of the two.


----------



## Stumpy (May 9, 2010)

Any Slayer gametype in Halo is an instant rage for me. Not sure when that happened, but I can't play Halo games just for frags anymore.


----------



## Tex (May 9, 2010)

Yea, I'm not a big fan of Invasion Slayer. Kind of one sided if you have a bad start.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 9, 2010)

Tex said:


> Yea, I'm not a big fan of Invasion Slayer. Kind of one sided if you have a bad start.



This.

Invasion Slayer isn't bad, but I prefer Invasion for this reason.

Although when Im on the elites team and nobody knows how to use cover at the start it is infuriating.


----------



## Tex (May 10, 2010)

I wish the music was a constant thing throughout matches though... I think it would make it that much more dramatic.

Oh, and have ya'll figured out whose voice that is from Spartan side?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 10, 2010)

Ya know i'm not sure about that, i know it isn't someone we're used to,


----------



## Son Goku (May 10, 2010)

I've definitely heard the voice before though.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 10, 2010)

Made me laugh


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 10, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I've definitely heard the voice before though.


Ya know i think it might be Sgt. Forge from Halo Wars. I know the Elite voice is The Shipmaster from 3.



Super Mike said:


> Made me laugh


Oh Rofl, i love that assassination.


----------



## Son Goku (May 10, 2010)

I think he's the colonel from metal gear solid


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2010)

There is one thing that really pisses me off in this beta. We get all these new and awesome game types yet everyone votes for fucking team slayer in the grab bag. God damn it I want to play some new game types. I have yet to even get into a game of head hunter because of this.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 11, 2010)

You need to go in with a party so you guys will have majority vote.


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, but I still don't understand those people. Go play Halo 3 if you want to play team slayer. I want to play something new.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 11, 2010)

The needle rifle is boss. It does all the things I need it to do. How is your time with Reach Plat?


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> The needle rifle is boss. It does all the things I need it to do. How is your time with Reach Plat?



I'm having a blast. I usually do about even or a good in all my games. My worst game was today though.

Went 2-9 on Invasion. Fucking entire Spartan team was sniper camping and I died four times just to kill one of them in a revenge fueled vendetta .

Besides that blemish though i'm solid. DMR seems a little weak though, hope they improve the damage for that gun in the release.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 12, 2010)

Platinum said:


> There is one thing that really pisses me off in this beta. We get all these new and awesome game types yet everyone votes for fucking team slayer in the grab bag. God damn it I want to play some new game types. I have yet to even get into a game of head hunter because of this.


 Head Hunter's only in FFA and that's about the only fucking thing anyone chooses.


----------



## Son Goku (May 12, 2010)

I stopped playing the beta for LP2


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Head Hunter's only in FFA and that's about the only fucking thing anyone chooses.



Woops made a mistake. I meant a different game mode. My bad.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2010)

Oh no problem.

Man, to think the Beta's drawing to an end soon. I'll admit i'm gonna miss it but it'll give me something to dwell upon 'til the actual game hits.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 15, 2010)

The Beta is fun and all, but my favorite part of the Halo experience is the Campaign.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2010)

Eh...it's never been mine, Halo's campaigns have always been lacking.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 15, 2010)

I enjoy them, ODST was a letdown though.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 15, 2010)

Halo: Reach (if going by the beta) is good, but not something I'll spend alot of money on. At most I'll spend 40 for the standard edition the other two are not worth it. Especially the legendary edition. Those figures are badly painted, I dont care if they are by hand or not I could beat them easily at painting figures.

But the game seems better than Halo 3 and more balanced now so I'll get it.


----------



## Shiranui (May 15, 2010)

Just keep in mind the changes that were made from the _Halo 3: Beta_ and the actual game.


----------



## Son Goku (May 15, 2010)

Halo 3 compared to the beta was a letdown.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2010)

They took away the DMR in Phase 1 of Invasion .

But the Network test is fun.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 16, 2010)

It'd be better if it didn't run so damn slow.


----------



## Son Goku (May 21, 2010)

no-more beta correct?


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

The beta looks pretty good. Although jetpacks are fucking annoying


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> no-more beta correct?


I assume so, i haven't been on for a couple days.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 21, 2010)

I want campaign now dammit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2010)

Campaign looks to rock socks. I'm just impatient, i want this game now dammit!


----------



## Mikaveli (May 21, 2010)

I hate waiting


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2010)

SMGstring said:


> I ended up in a montage when I submitted my clip (first clip though he misspelled my tag XP). It was for a contest I didn't win even though mine was the highest multikill with just a few nades and my magnum. Check it out


Very cool. 

Hey did anyone ever manage to get an Open Season medal?

Oh and SuperNoviaLogia, keep it nice in here and don't flamebait or troll please.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 4, 2010)

Nah, I barely used the shotgun.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2010)

I did, 'twas epic. Fools just came at me left and right, and they just kept dropping.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 4, 2010)

I did like it though. It felt more powerful than Halo 3's.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2010)

Had better range too.

Oh just in case ya'll didn't know, over the 18 days the Beta was up, 2.7 million players played and logged over 1.1 billion kills.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, that's just incredible.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

I had a hard time with the shot gun. It took way too many shots for me to down people.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 4, 2010)

I downed with 1 usually. Never took me more than two shots.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

It was taking me 2 or 3 to kill.

Probably because I like aiming for center mass.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know. I was always point blank when I used it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2010)

The shotgun was awesome in my experience.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 4, 2010)

I liked the shotgun best on Invasion.  I would always camp the core/generator thing with the Shotgun class (Operator, I think).  Got so many kills with it...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

Grenade Launcher was the shit in Invasion. Great Way of protecting the core.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Grenade Launcher was the shit in Invasion. Great Way of protecting the core.



Never really was able to get a grasp of that gun. Couldn't get the timing right the few times I used it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2010)

@ Platinum...So fucking true, if any weapon impressed me more then the improved shotty it was the Pro-Pipe. The EMP effect was devastating to vehicles.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Never really was able to get a grasp of that gun. Couldn't get the timing right the few times I used it.



I was great with it. I even killed a banshee or two with it by banking grenades off the ground.

Best thing though was too just shoot one near the gateway and wait for someone to walk by.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 4, 2010)

I hated Invasion because I always got teamates who wouldn't work together.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I was great with it. I even killed a banshee or two with it by banking grenades off the ground.
> 
> Best thing though was too just shoot one near the gateway and wait for someone to walk by.



Maybe it's because I didn't play that much of the beta after invasion was rolled out, but I didn't experience any vehicles at all. So I can see why I didn't use the grenade launcher.


----------



## Augors (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Felix (Jun 14, 2010)

SPACE FUCKING COMBAT


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! SPACE COMBAT????


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 14, 2010)

And not just a cinematic this time...

I nearly creamed my pants when I saw it this morning.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

They really are going all out with Reach.

God I can't want.


----------



## Augors (Jun 14, 2010)

Do I smell space fight in Matchmaking?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Do I smell space fight in Matchmaking?



It would be cool if you could jump out of your ship and jack an enemy ship .


----------



## Augors (Jun 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It would be cool if you could jump out of your ship and jack an enemy ship .


Dude, that would beat Star Wars.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Dude, that would beat Star Wars.



It would be one of the most epic things anyone could ever see


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

If you could do that I would shit bricks. I loved that in Battlefront


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 14, 2010)

Halo:Reach was already shaping up to be one of the best games ever.

Now they've added fucking barrel rolls.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2010)

Reach looks spectacular. Damn September release.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2010)

I love how hard those elite pods crash, I'm expecting some crazy bass when those drop.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 15, 2010)

I saw spaceship controlling, awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Firefight sounds AMAZING


----------



## Augors (Jun 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJqw6QvSzXQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsyCkEyvwDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy fucking shit!! Nice vid, i fucking hate missing out on shit 'cause my internet went out.


----------



## Augors (Jun 16, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Holy fucking shit!! Nice vid, i fucking hate missing out on shit 'cause my internet went out.


NP man, I always support my favorite game. Firefight is going to be sooooo sick and some new weapons also.

One more thing to

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D9IC0QeqBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice shit. Man for once i'm looking forward to a Halo campaign


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 20, 2010)

Shit looks so good.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 7, 2010)

Holograms!?

Flying with flags!?

Rocket hogs!?

BLOOD GULCH!?
*
FUCK YES*


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 7, 2010)

Blood Gulch alone made me change my pants.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 7, 2010)

I love the changes they've made to it. Blood Gulch ain't so bloody lookin anymore and that is fine by me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 7, 2010)

Wait Blood gulch is back?!?!?!? Link?


----------



## Taki (Jul 7, 2010)

I can say Im doing some SERIOUS cleaning of my friends list to make room for you guys when its released.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 7, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Wait Blood gulch is back?!?!?!? Link?



Its on IGN, should still be on the front page. Its a Red vs. Blue skit that reveals the following.

-Blood Gulch, with a visual overhaul and additions
-Warthogs with rockets on the back
-Jetting while holding flags
-Hologram projector armor ability.


----------



## Eki (Jul 7, 2010)

Ima be all aderaled out when this game comes out


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 7, 2010)

Fuck it, here's the video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgFy83gAL1Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 7, 2010)

SICK                                  .


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2010)

So, just how big is Blood Gultch now?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 7, 2010)

It's probably a really big map now.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> It's probably a really big map now.



How much of it is scenery and how much of it is places you can actually go to?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2010)

You can go to it all  they took up almost all the memory


----------



## Eki (Jul 8, 2010)

Medium maps are much better


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh....my....fucking....god.....i'm so using the Holo-projector out the ass.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 8, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Medium maps are much better



While I agree, Halo is in SERIOUS need of bigteam maps.

Sandtrap is a fun map, but not when it comes up 3/4 times. Seems like Valhalla and Sandtrap are the only maps that come up on big team.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm actually looking forward to Gulch's reintroduction. I loved that map so much and they seem to have outdone themselves in vamping it.

EDIT: Is it just me or does Simmons' chest piece in that vid look like it has a clothe wrap around it? Oh and look really badass?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 8, 2010)

So it's the last Halo game.  But they've only made six Halo games.  Halo 1, 2, 3, Wars, ODST, and Reach, correct?  Doesn't something seem a bit off?


----------



## Eki (Jul 8, 2010)

just because their favorite number is 7 is irrelevant. But i saw this news thingy on my phone that said they were talking about making halo 4?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Wesley said:


> So it's the last Halo game.  But they've only made six Halo games.  Halo 1, 2, 3, Wars, ODST, and Reach, correct?  Doesn't something seem a bit off?



It's not the last Halo game. It's the last one being made by Bungie.... at least for a few years.


----------



## Tex (Jul 8, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> just because their favorite number is 7 is irrelevant. But i saw this news thingy on my phone that said they were talking about making halo 4?



I'm not too sure about Halo 4. 

They need a Goddamn movie that explains what happens to him after H3.


----------



## Augors (Jul 8, 2010)

Only Bungie can pull off a good Halo game. Any other studios try it, it's going to fail.

Blood Gulch is win

P.S. Shadow Clones


----------



## Wesley (Jul 8, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> just because their favorite number is 7 is irrelevant. But i saw this news thingy on my phone that said they were talking about making halo 4?



Halo Legends was seven animated shorts.  "Bungie Day" is 07/07.  

I really doubt they'd be able to resist making seven Halo games.  Especially if they continue to sell.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Tex said:


> I'm not too sure about Halo 4.
> 
> They need a Goddamn movie that explains what happens to him after H3.



I doubt the Halo Movie will ever see the light of day. Though I kind of want it to if it was done right.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

A Halo movie would be very epic if done right, if done wrong well....shit just hits the fan.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> A Halo movie would be very epic if done right, if done wrong well....shit just hits the fan.



If done wrong it would be comparable to The Last Airbender in quality. 

But holy shit it would be awesome if competently made.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Those commercials for _ODST _and _Reach _weren't that bad...and the clips about that Marine Squad trying to find the Master Chief (think it was called "Landfall" or something) weren't all that bad.  Sure, the Brutes looked a bit funny, but that can be fixed.  Just use the same filming technique that James Cameron used for those aliens in _Avatar_, and it would look awesome.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> If done wrong it would be comparable to The Last Airbender in quality.
> 
> But holy shit it would be awesome if competently made.


I haven't seen The Last Airbender but if it's as shit as people say then dear god i really hope a Halo movie wouldn't flop.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 9, 2010)

Games and movies don't usually work.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2010)

Live action and games don't really work.  I'm sure an animated Halo series would work fine.  Provided that they don't just hand the liscense over to Japanese production companies.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 9, 2010)

I cant wait for this game to come out. Its gonna be epic.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Live action and games don't really work.  I'm sure an animated Halo series would work fine.  Provided that they don't just hand the liscense over to Japanese production companies.



Who made _Halo: Legends_?  That was animated; it wasn't too bad, but it was nothing great.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2010)

Why couldn't Halo work as a movie? War story, does not have to  be centered around the chief. I mean Starship Troopers was a good movie. Halo isn't much different. Halo would make a fine movie, but I only want to see it made if whoever takes it up is serious about making it great.

Now I'm in a Halo mood. brb watching Halo: Legends.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2010)

Generally, movies based off of video games are terrible.  In fact, I can't think of one good one.

They also tend to stray from the storyline from the game, and that makes it even worse.

And Starship Troopers was an awesome movie...only the first though.  The second and third were so bad I couldn't even laugh at how ridiculous they were.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, the sequels made me cringe. I don't see how they fucked up like that.

Anyone else plan on getting Legendary Edition of Halo: Reach?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2010)

Nah...that's the one that's $150?  Too much money.

I'm think about buying the Legendary edition of Halo 3 though...even though I already have a regular edition, the Legendary is $45 now...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2010)

Really? I need to get that too then. I like Halo way more than I actually should.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll be able to afford it soon. My Halo collection will be without rival! I think I'll buy the rest of the novels first though.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2010)

Halo Legends was my favorite novel by far.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought that was the animated series?

Are you talking about Evolutions?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 9, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Yes, the sequels made me cringe. I don't see how they fucked up like that.
> 
> Anyone else plan on getting Legendary Edition of Halo: Reach?




Paid it off last month in fact.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2010)

Evolutions was great too.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I thought that was the animated series?
> 
> Are you talking about Evolutions?



Whoops, yeah I meant evolutions I get those two mixed up some times .


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 10, 2010)

Wesley said:


> So it's the last Halo game.  But they've only made six Halo games.  Halo 1, 2, 3, Wars, ODST, and Reach, correct?  Doesn't something seem a bit off?



Halo Wars was done by Ensemble Studios, not Bungie.


----------



## Tex (Jul 10, 2010)

Anyone have a link to where I can stream_ Halo: Legends_?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 10, 2010)

Tex said:


> Anyone have a link to where I can stream_ Halo: Legends_?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 10, 2010)

Man, i cannot wait for this. I need my fix now!!!


----------



## Tomasu H. (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't wait to fight Elites again!  I hate those idiot Brutes because all they did was stand still until their armor bust off, then ran right towards you.


----------



## Augors (Jul 13, 2010)

You get another more armor now but only from Gamestop.


----------



## Tex (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot! Just watched 'em all. Got love #1337.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 13, 2010)

they were on youtube


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Spartan 1337 the best spartan.


----------



## Augors (Jul 14, 2010)

It would be sick if they had that suit on Ep. 6 on Reach.


----------



## Augors (Jul 16, 2010)

Bump.


Bigggggg Bungie Update and some good stuff


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice                          .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 17, 2010)

The one thing that i gravitated too in that update was the Armory selection. More specifically this helmet and upgrades:



I don't know why but that is THE upgraded helmet i'm running. It's just so....badass.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 17, 2010)

possible SPI helmet?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2010)

That is definitely SPI.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 17, 2010)

It better be, I was really dissapointed with the EVA armor. I had hoped it was SPI when halo 3 came out.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2010)

It would make sense since (lol) these are S-IIIs.


----------



## Augors (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm running this.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 17, 2010)

^I'm thinking that's upgraded E.O.D., looks fucking tight as hell. Not my style though, o never cared for E.O.D.

And yeah that's an SPI helmet for sure, but it looks like a cheap E.V.A. ripoff, hence not cool.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2010)

That is some badass armor.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the fact you can have a blue visor.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 17, 2010)

Blue visors for the win


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2010)

That gold shit is getting old


----------



## Augors (Jul 17, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> ^I'm thinking that's upgraded E.O.D., looks fucking tight as hell. Not my style though, o never cared for E.O.D.
> 
> And yeah that's an SPI helmet for sure, but it looks like a cheap E.V.A. ripoff, hence not cool.


It would be sick if you can had your emblem on your helmet like emile.

@Mike: Blue is the new gold. lol


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 17, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> It would be sick if you can had your emblem on your helmet like emile.


This is seriously the only thing that would make me use SPI or E.V.A., if they don't have it then gtfo.

I'm wondering what kinda helmet the one i posted is, if i had to guess i'd say and O.D.S.T. variant.


@Super Mike....true get that gold shit outta here  now we need black and red visors.


----------



## Augors (Jul 17, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> This is seriously the only thing that would make me use SPI or E.V.A., if they don't have it then gtfo.
> 
> I'm wondering what kinda helmet the one i posted is, if i had to guess i'd say and O.D.S.T. variant.
> 
> ...


If they did, I would rock the kitty cowboy emblem 

I wonder what is the firefight voice? Like your spartan talking to your teammates? Idk, just guessing.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 17, 2010)

Makes me wonder if they'll add Emile's emblem? I know i'm using that if they do...please god let them put that in.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 18, 2010)

For those who have played the beta, is this just Halo 3: Version 4 or is it worth buying?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 18, 2010)

Uh...trust me, this is so much better than Halo 3 not even a contest.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 18, 2010)

It's a big improvement over Halo 3.

 I think the Firefight voice may be your actual Spartan's voice as they do have dialogue in the campaign. Makes sense they would in Firefight as well.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd hope so, random VA's are annoying.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah. With the confirmation of the female and male voices in campaign it wouldn't surprise me if many pre-recorded roles were cast for firefight.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 18, 2010)

That would be nice, a change of pace at least. Firefight was quite underwhelming in ODST.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 18, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Yeah. With the confirmation of the female and male voices in campaign it wouldn't surprise me if many pre-recorded roles were cast for firefight.




derp.


----------



## Augors (Jul 18, 2010)

Johnson Looks Boss. 

And the Russian Chick too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2010)

This game will be the best halo yet


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2010)

Cortana is Firefight?

^ According to Bungie, Halo: Reach is supposed to represent the Halo experience.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 19, 2010)

It's her voice I guess for female models?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2010)

Possible. If Master Chief's voice is available then this is a done deal.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 19, 2010)

That image is from the halo wikia/bungie.net

about firefight voices


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2010)

I only saw the image when it was grouped with all the others on bungie.net. I thought they were just character models or something.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 19, 2010)

nope firefight voices


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2010)

I wonder what the empty space may be.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 19, 2010)

I heard it was Virgil/superintendent


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if Halo 2 is available as an Xbox Original? I know the first one is. I feel like replaying some campaigns.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 19, 2010)

It's not. Vista or Disc that's it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2010)

Guess I gotta go Amazon.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess so.


good thing I have both.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't be the only one that hopes the redacted voice is Caboose from Red vs Blue. Or Sarge.


*Spoiler*: _Caboose_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTIberMhd_g[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: _Sarge_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zZVOEiVsz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 19, 2010)

lol, they still won't show Emile's face.


----------



## Augors (Jul 19, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> lol, they still won't show Emile's face.


CHUCK NORRIS. 


@Mike: I miss H2 sooo bad. The FFAs all nighter, BXR, Clan ladder/support. Fuck! I miss it. 

Speaking of clan support, they better have it in Reach. If they do it's a wrap.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, Clan support will make Reach nigh perfect.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope they don't give MLG a playlist.

Personally they shouldn't cater to something that they can just use customs for a la Halo 2.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2010)

That's what Arena is for. They don't need their own playlist.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 19, 2010)

You know arena will make them whine about things like weapons.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2010)

The MLG community makes me wanna bang my head against the wall sometimes.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 20, 2010)

It gets us these updates and what not.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 20, 2010)

No MLG playlist needs to be introduced just gives more ammunition for other worldly gamers to dub themselves an "official" MLG whilst sitting in fluttering aroma of piss all about in their empty coke bottles trash talking because they have nothing else better to do.


----------



## Augors (Jul 20, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> The MLG community makes me wanna bang my head against the wall sometimes.


Come one Mike, You know every community has a group of dumbass that make them look bad. 



@Kameil: I hate that soo much. I been supporting MLG since 06 back in Halo 2. Trash talking got really bad in Halo 3 ofc. It's a bitch trying to play with random people if you go in alone then if you do something wrong you get yell at for it and the dude that is yelling at you quit. It's better to run MLG customs and it's much funner.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 22, 2010)

Forge 2.0

 (307 MB)

There are no adequately suitable smilies...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2010)

My mind is FULL OF FUCK


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't even...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2010)

That is a major upgrade. I will actually forge now.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 23, 2010)

I was a master forger in 3


but I just creamed myself.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 23, 2010)

This game is looking amazing, figuratively and literally.

Gifs:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2010)

FORGE WOOOOORRLLLDD


----------



## Augors (Jul 23, 2010)

Bungie! Bungie! Bungie!

This is every epic, I hope you can make a forge map into a firefight map.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 23, 2010)

Holy fuck nuts, i might actually use Forge now, and those gifs are just....


----------



## Theaww (Jul 23, 2010)

Holy shit bungie you just blew forge out of the waterpek


----------



## FlashRegalia (Jul 23, 2010)

This game is gonna be sick, I'm excited about the space battles that where in the new Game informer.


----------



## Augors (Jul 23, 2010)

Ivory tower is back!


----------



## Theaww (Jul 23, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Ivory tower is back!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 23, 2010)

Holy shit! Ivory Tower?!? Damn! Why must you fucking rock so much Bungie!!!!! Why!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 24, 2010)

They're too awesome


----------



## Theaww (Jul 24, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Holy shit! Ivory Tower?!? Damn! Why must you fucking rock so much Bungie!!!!! Why!!!



Becuase there name is Bungie


----------



## Augors (Jul 25, 2010)

Armory Video and much more in it


----------



## Theaww (Jul 25, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Armory Video and much more in it



Good Vid the elite armor looks tight


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 25, 2010)

Operator! That's the helmet design i want! Glad they showed it in the vid and man i'm actually stoked to outfit my Elite now. Halo 3 was so lackluster for them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2010)

IVORY FUCKING TOWER


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 25, 2010)

I know right!?


----------



## Augors (Jul 25, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> IVORY FUCKING TOWER


Asian Style. 

@Cabrera: Just looking at all that armory makes me feel like a fat kid at Mcdonalds.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 25, 2010)

Fucking Bungie, feeding our every desire


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2010)

150K credits for Master Chief voice


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 25, 2010)

Man, fuck that. I like Chief 'n all but the voice options are unappealing to me overall.


----------



## Tex (Jul 25, 2010)

I've already started my, "Stay awake for three days straight" training for it's release.

It's going to be so cash.


----------



## Theaww (Jul 25, 2010)

Tex said:


> I've already started my, "Stay awake for three days straight" training for it's release.
> 
> It's going to be so cash.



ahh yes those first few days are the best


----------



## Theaww (Jul 27, 2010)

New Vid



Oh forky


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 29, 2010)

Game is looking very impressive.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 29, 2010)

This game is so beautiful


----------



## Theaww (Jul 29, 2010)

*chokes back sob* i know it will be awesome


----------



## Augors (Jul 29, 2010)

I saw that campaign trailer and I think Reach's campaign is going down in the gaming history books. Halo always have a good storyline.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 29, 2010)

For the legendary ending they've better show Chief's location or I'll heavily be disappointed seriously.


----------



## Augors (Jul 29, 2010)

Kameil said:


> For the legendary ending they've better show Chief's location or I'll heavily be disappointed seriously.


Maybe a flashback that Cortana has at the end.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 29, 2010)

Everything looks so fucking pwnsome


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm going to be playing campaign on legendary the second I get it. Probably co-op. For me that's the best part of the game.


----------



## Tex (Jul 29, 2010)

Kameil said:


> For the legendary ending they've better show Chief's location or I'll heavily be disappointed seriously.



But we already know Chief's location during/after Reach.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2010)

Kameil said:


> For the legendary ending they've better show Chief's location or I'll heavily be disappointed seriously.





SatoiK said:


> Maybe a flashback that Cortana has at the end.



I doubt it.  This game takes place before the first Halo game.  So unless the game takes place during the entire Human-Covenant War, I doubt we'll see where the Master Chief landed.


----------



## Tex (Jul 30, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I doubt it.  This game takes place before the first Halo game.  So unless the game takes place during the entire Human-Covenant War, I doubt we'll see where the Master Chief landed.



The Chief doesn't land on Reach at all. He only fights in orbit where he and James(I think it is) have to protect a platform. He's then called back to the Pillar of Autumn and escape. (Basically)


----------



## Theaww (Jul 30, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I'm going to be playing campaign on legendary the second I get it. Probably co-op. For me that's the best part of the game.



Eh Multiplayer or customgames/forge are the best


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 30, 2010)

Tex said:


> The Chief doesn't land on Reach at all. He only fights in orbit where he and James(I think it is) have to protect a platform. He's then called back to the Pillar of Autumn and escape. (Basically)


Actually i believe it was Linda.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 30, 2010)

Tex said:


> The Chief doesn't land on Reach at all.  (Basically)



I know, I was talking about Kameil's post.  It said something about showing where Chief landed...maybe I misinterpreted it.  I thought he was talking about where he landed in the third game.  My bad.




Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Actually i believe it was Linda.



It was James and Linda.  James gets blown away into space.  Linda gets badly injured, so they freeze her, and then two books later she's revived.


----------



## Augors (Jul 30, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I doubt it.  This game takes place before the first Halo game.  So unless the game takes place during the entire Human-Covenant War, I doubt we'll see where the Master Chief landed.


No, that's not what I'm trying to say. I know it takes place before Halo: CE, She might have that flashback in the present time or something like that. It's just a prediction.

Bungie Update with Achievements and some cool news also.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 30, 2010)

Hahahaha!!! Spidey playing Reach? Wish the angle was better, i'd fucking set that


----------



## Tex (Jul 30, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Actually i believe it was Linda.



I think it was both.



forgotten_hero said:


> It was James and Linda.  James gets blown away into space.  Linda gets badly injured, so they freeze her, and then two books later she's revived.



Bingo.


----------



## Augors (Jul 30, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Hahahaha!!! Spidey playing Reach? Wish the angle was better, i'd fucking set that



Green Goblin: Come on Sidey. let's play * about to throw green bomb*
Spiderman: STFU! I'm playing Reach with Ironman.
Ironman: I got the jetpack, awww right.  
Venom: * assassinates Spiderman and T-bags him*
Spiderman: WTF?!
Venom: 
Green Goblin: Raped. :ho


----------



## Bleach (Jul 30, 2010)

The day before Reach comes out ima play H1, H2, and H3


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 30, 2010)

Im wondering whether I should start on legendary, either way I probably am.


----------



## Tex (Jul 31, 2010)

I never start playing in on Legendary. Always start on Heroic just to get into the story.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2010)

Same. I usually only do Legendary first if I play co-op with someone.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 31, 2010)

I did heroic first for halo 3, but honestly if this is the last hurray I'm going into it full throttle.


----------



## Xerces (Jul 31, 2010)

Dont know if this has been posted, but its so awsoeme it deserves multiple veiwings  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92Bbw-KHajs[/YOUTUBE]

ARE YOU READY!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 31, 2010)

OMG, so smexy! I swear i'm fucking cumming buckets everyday over this :ho


----------



## Xerces (Jul 31, 2010)

The whole Warthog and Pelican armada charging the Convenant army was fucking epic.


----------



## Theaww (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you guys know about the ranking system?


----------



## Augors (Jul 31, 2010)

Theaww said:


> Do you guys know about the ranking system?


Yea, you need it?


----------



## Tex (Jul 31, 2010)

"Remember Reach"

reminds me of..

"Remember the Alamo" lawl.


----------



## Augors (Jul 31, 2010)

Tex said:


> "Remember Reach"
> 
> reminds me of..
> 
> "Remember the Alamo" lawl.


Reach is much bigger then the Alamo. 

EDIT:

I found a longer vid of Birth of a Spartan: Director's Cut.


----------



## Theaww (Jul 31, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Yea, you need it?



well i know it has 4 levels (bronze,silver,gold,onx?) but not much else


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 31, 2010)

Xerces said:


> The whole Warthog and Pelican armada charging the Convenant army was fucking epic.


Best part by far


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2010)

Theaww said:


> well i know it has 4 levels (bronze,silver,gold,onx?) but not much else



Those are the arena tiers, and they reset every season. We don't know how long a season will be. True Skill will be used as well, and credits are earned through overall performance (kills, deaths, assists, etc.).


----------



## Xerces (Aug 1, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Those are the arena tiers, and they reset every season. We don't know how long a season will be. True Skill will be used as well, and credits are earned through overall performance (kills, deaths, assists, etc.).



I think its a new season every month 

Regardless, I prolly wont even touch competitive multilayer for a LONG time. Campaign+Forge World=Over 100 hours minimum.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2010)

I would think a season would be at least 3 months. It was only a month for the Beta.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 1, 2010)

I think they said 1 month and i don't think they've changed that number unless i missed something. All i know is i'm gonna be all up in Arena for damn sure.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 1, 2010)

Xerces said:


> I think its a new season every month
> 
> Regardless, I prolly wont even touch competitive multilayer for a LONG time. Campaign+Forge World=Over 100 hours minimum.



i completely agree at least 100 hours if not more


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm going to play everything.

Matchmaking is really just to get credits though.


----------



## Tex (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm going to play everything. Then cry a little bit. Then go back to playing everything.


----------



## Augors (Aug 1, 2010)

Joseph Tung said:
			
		

> RTX
> A few days ago we released Halo: Reach to Xbox Certification.  Assuming things go well in certification, that means the only things standing between you all and Reach are the manufacturing process and shipping the discs to stores.  It’s been a long haul getting the game to this point but the team is incredibly proud of the game and can’t wait to play with everyone on September 14th.
> 
> A few folks from Bungie will be travelling all over the world in the next few weeks to demo the game:  Brian Jarrard and Niles Sankey are currently touring Europe, I’ll be headed to Oceania soon, and Chris Opdahl and David Allen will be taking Asia by storm in August.  If you’re in those neighborhoods, look us up   If not, you can at least watch the campain trailer and the forgeworld vidoc on more time.
> ...


The. Game. Is. Done.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 1, 2010)

Fucking. Cash.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 1, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> The. Game. Is. Done.



yup but we still have to wait (as of now) 43days 5hours 34 minutes and 23 seconds


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2010)

Indeed, shit is so cash.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 1, 2010)

$60 of cash that is.

:33

Worth every penny 

And I just saw the Vidoc of forge and its so damn amazing. I am even more excited now.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 1, 2010)

Bleach said:


> $60 of cash that is.
> 
> :33
> 
> ...



just saw it hmm it came out a while ago


----------



## The Boss (Aug 1, 2010)

Sept. 14... better mark my calendar and put my troll shoes on.


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2010)

they need to make the commercial more epic.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 1, 2010)

Ive almost got mine paid off.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2010)

Gonna pre-orfer probably this week. I have 120 saved for my Legendary Edition.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 2, 2010)

Achievement list is out:


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2010)

Still on the fence whether to get this or not.


----------



## Tex (Aug 2, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Achievement list is out:


 
These sound a little too easy for some reason... but I'm sure they're not.


----------



## Augors (Aug 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Still on the fence whether to get this or not.


You should really get it. Listen to those who played the beta, the game feels like both Halo: CE and Halo 2(which is the hit-scan system is much better) or just rent it and you will know the big differents.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 2, 2010)

Holy shit mang.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2010)

My god...  I'm just getting a regular edition.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 2, 2010)

One week, and I'll have all my money for Legendary


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2010)

I am gonna lol so hard seeing people walk out of gamestop with fucking crates 

That has got to be a bitch inventory wise.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 2, 2010)

that crate will contain godhood


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2010)

Be that as it may, you can't say it isn't just a teensy bit ridiculous.

Ridiculously awesome, but still ridiculous 

I love it though. Bungie is known for going over the top with shit because they know their fanbase will eat it up. They're one of the few developers who really keep in tune with what appeals to their customers.


----------



## Tex (Aug 2, 2010)

I still can't believe this will be the last Halo game under their direct control though. D:


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, kinda sad.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea, its bittersweet for me.

It sucks they're leaving halo, but im curious what they'll do next. I find it very hard to believe that they dont have something sweet planned for the future.


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 2, 2010)

Has everyone checked out the epic forgeworld?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 2, 2010)

I just found out that Bungie has finished Reach.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 2, 2010)

Goddamn....the size of that box is ridiculous, glad i'm getting it


----------



## Theaww (Aug 2, 2010)

just saw that i dont know what it means but it clearly says 32 player cap


----------



## Tex (Aug 2, 2010)

That must be wrong.

But if it's not... 16 on 16? *Do want.*


----------



## Theaww (Aug 2, 2010)

Tex said:


> That must be wrong.
> 
> But if it's not... 16 on 16? *Do want.*



i completely agree it would be fun but it could only be played on maps made from forgeworld (most likely anyways)


----------



## Alien (Aug 2, 2010)

Tex said:


> I still can't believe this will be the last Halo game under their direct control though. D:



I have no idea what to expect from the next Halo game. MS is putting together a really talented team but i have doubts that 343 studios is going to be able to capture the Halo feel. 

But they might surprise me of course. They're probably already working on the next Halo game.


----------



## Augors (Aug 2, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I am gonna lol so hard seeing people walk out of gamestop with fucking crates
> 
> That has got to be a bitch inventory wise.


That's me, I'm going to take a pic of me with it leaving gamestop. I'll post here soon as I get it.


----------



## Augors (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry for the double post I got some goods you guys might like from the MLG forums

Beachhead- a multiplayer map with support for the firefight mode. The level is set in a natural park in a metropolitan city, either Manassas or New Alexandria, on the planet Reach.

Picture of Beachhead:



Forge World- We have all seen so I'm not going to post this.


Hemmorhage- a map that Bungie created using Forge. It is a remake of Blood Gulch from Halo 1. This map was created with forge world. ( we already know how this looks )


Pinnacle- a version of the popular Halo 2 map Ascension.  Created with forge world.

I couldn't find any pictures of pinnacle on the computer but most of us have seen ascension, and there is a short preview of it in the forge world video.




Powerhouse- we have played in the beta

Reflection- a remake of Halo 2's Ivory Tower. This version is set inside a human building in the mountains on Reach. It has an Asian decor to it.

Pictures of Reflection:








The Cage- a map that was created in Forge World. It has similarities to Ascension and Lockout.

Here is actual gameplay from the cage:



Zealot- set on a Covenant enviorment. It looks very similar to the very popular Halo 2 map Midship, but it has a little more going on in the center of the map. There is also an outdoor section which features a lower level of gravity.

Pictures of Zealot:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah, i seriously hope we get a fucking 16 vs. 16 option in Multi, i'd fucking die from the epicness.

Also, nice find Satoik.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea 16 v 16 would be so awesome. I love big games.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 2, 2010)

Still 8v8.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, 16 v 16 would be a clusterfuck. Probably be fun in custom games though.


----------



## Xerces (Aug 3, 2010)

*Reflection* looks like a goddamn MW2 map. 

Give me 10v10 Blood Gulch CTF and I'll be fine for years.


----------



## ramen321 (Aug 3, 2010)

it doesn't matter i just need this game


----------



## Theaww (Aug 3, 2010)

Xerces said:


> *Reflection* looks like a goddamn MW2 map.
> 
> Give me 10v10 Blood Gulch CTF and I'll be fine for years.



kinda but people wanted that urban flair map and bungie is very good at listening


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 3, 2010)

I never really liked Halo maps TBH. I'm hoping Reach knows how to change my mind :ho


----------



## Tex (Aug 3, 2010)

Blood Gulch, Warlock, and Ascension are the only three maps I've truly enjoyed.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2010)

Tex said:


> Blood Gulch, Warlock, and Ascension are the only three maps I've truly enjoyed.



You seem to have forgot Battle Creek, Hang'em High, and Wizard(The not shitty Warlock).

Hmm, there seems to be a trend here.


----------



## Augors (Aug 3, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> You seem to have forgot Battle Creek, Hang'em High, and Wizard(The not shitty Warlock).
> 
> Hmm, there seems to be a trend here.


Battle Creek is the map I always have a good game and clutch games from slayer to CTF. 

And, lets not forget they are remaking the pit.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pics cant wait for this!!


----------



## Tex (Aug 3, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> You seem to have forgot Battle Creek, Hang'em High, and Wizard(The not shitty Warlock).



Forgot about Hang 'Em High, but I wasn't exactly a fan of Battle Creek... unless it was 8v8 and there was mass carnage. 

Longest was pretty fun too.


----------



## Augors (Aug 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqo3XaNGpsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn, i underestimated the fucking epic space combat will bring.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2010)

Tex said:


> Forgot about Hang 'Em High, but I wasn't exactly a fan of Battle Creek... unless it was 8v8 and there was mass carnage.
> 
> Longest was pretty fun too.


Longest was alright, but thinking about it, Halo: CE had the best and absolute worst maps in the entire series.

Chiron TL-34 and Boarding Action...ugh.


----------



## Augors (Aug 3, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Damn, i underestimated the fucking epic space combat will bring.


Co-op is going to be more fun. 4 player?! My God. It will be soooo fucking epic.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2010)

I may be looking for people to co-op with.


----------



## Augors (Aug 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0Ny33k5r4w[/YOUTUBE]

Gameplay Preview


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 4, 2010)

Spire =


----------



## Tex (Aug 4, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Spire =



I wouldn't mind trying to time the fall perfectly and land on top of an incoming Spartan with the sword... even though I would probably fail 99 out of 100 times.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2010)

At 1:35, is that a new assassination?  In the beta, I don't remember the Spartans having an assassination where you turn the enemy around so he's facing you and then stabbing him in the head.


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2010)

probably a new one then

the rifle is going to be my new best friend pek


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 4, 2010)

Tex said:


> I wouldn't mind trying to time the fall perfectly and land on top of an incoming Spartan with the sword... even though I would probably fail 99 out of 100 times.



That 1 time would make it all worth it 

I'll definitely be trying it...while singing the old batman theme song 

Seriously though, I love meleeing people from way up high (or as I like to call it "batmaning")

Falling damage complicates things though, ill have to get the hang of clutch jetpacking.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG I CANT FRICKEN WAIT FOR THIS!!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> At 1:35, is that a new assassination? In the beta, I don't remember the Spartans having an assassination where you turn the enemy around so he's facing you and then stabbing him in the head.


Yeah it's new, they showed it in RvB Dejaview.


----------



## Tex (Aug 4, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'll definitely be trying it...while singing the old batman theme song
> 
> Seriously though, I love meleeing people from way up high (or as I like to call it "batmaning")



Sorry, just had too.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 4, 2010)

Did anyone notice on the assasination that he didn't get the kill the guy with the sword stole it?


----------



## Augors (Aug 4, 2010)

Interview with Joe.

 <=== which loadouts?


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 4, 2010)

you can steal assassination kills.

I did it in the beta. I splattered someone being assassinated.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 5, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> you can steal assassination kills.
> 
> I did it in the beta. I splattered someone being assassinated.



ughh.... thats just annoying cry


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 5, 2010)

hopefully they removed it though.

But I think it's if you get to the part of the animation where death occurs it's over.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2010)

I dunno, I think it should be that until you actually make the stab, its not your kill.

Isn't the whole point of assassination that you risk shit like that in order to look awesome?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm still debating whether I should start on legendary when I get the game or just complete it on normal first to see the story and do it on legendary later.

:[

By the looks of the interview at E3, it looks like Reach's legendary mode may be the hardest yet


----------



## Theaww (Aug 5, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I'm still debating whether I should start on legendary when I get the game or just complete it on normal first to see the story and do it on legendary later.
> 
> :[
> 
> By the looks of the interview at E3, it looks like Reach's legendary mode may be the hardest yet



im prob going to do herioc solo then legendary with my friends:ho


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea but theres an achievement where u gotta do the whole game on legendary, solo !


----------



## Augors (Aug 5, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I'm still debating whether I should start on legendary when I get the game or just complete it on normal first to see the story and do it on legendary later.
> 
> :[
> 
> By the looks of the interview at E3, it looks like Reach's legendary mode may be the hardest yet


I'm doing it. The trick is let the AI Spartans do most of the work and clean up kills, also, take your time. 

Another interview with the lead mutiplayer dude


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm prolly going in Legendary, gotta go balls to the wall. Though i'll be playing with my buddies.


----------



## Taki (Aug 5, 2010)

The footage of spire, and the concept itself, is orgasm inducing. I however, think the "competitive firefight" idea is stupid and unfair. I will not be playing that mode.


----------



## Tex (Aug 5, 2010)

Well you can't say that either.

That's like a virgin saying you'll never have sex because it's unholy and unclean. Then you try it... and well you have sex all the time.


----------



## Taki (Aug 5, 2010)

Youre comparing sex to a video game mechanic? Oh god, Ive seen it all.

Ill just stick with 4 spartans vs AI enemies for firefight.


----------



## Augors (Aug 5, 2010)

Tex said:


> Well you can't say that either.
> 
> That's like a virgin saying you'll never have sex because it's unholy and unclean. Then you try it... and well you have sex all the time.


Tex... you are my hero.

Idl about that comment coming for a COD fan point of view.


----------



## Taki (Aug 5, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Idl about that comment coming for a COD fan point of view.



That holds no water. Im not biased towards any franchise. In fact, I enjoy Bad company 2 and Halo 3 more than Call of duty.


----------



## Tex (Aug 5, 2010)

Taki said:


> Youre comparing sex to a video game mechanic? Oh god, Ive seen it all.
> 
> Ill just stick with 4 spartans vs AI enemies for firefight.



I'm not comparing them, I'm comparing the sense of satisfaction after trying out a new thing. Like trying out a new cologne or getting a new hair cut, ya dig?


----------



## Augors (Aug 5, 2010)

Taki said:


> That holds no water. Im not biased towards any franchise. In fact, I enjoy Bad company 2 and Halo 3 more than Call of duty.


I know, I'm just kidding. xD

Is anyone going to gamestop to see Reach gamplay with T2?


----------



## Tex (Aug 5, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Is anyone going to gamestop to see Reach gamplay with T2?



What is this, T2, you speak of?


----------



## Augors (Aug 5, 2010)

Tex said:


> What is this, T2, you speak of?


This Man.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKhYejEFw8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 5, 2010)

lol "pro" gamers.


----------



## Tex (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh, that guy. I can take him.


----------



## Augors (Aug 5, 2010)

Tex said:


> Oh, that guy. I can take him.


lol

Here's the link just type in your city or zip code


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 5, 2010)

to far away, not going.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2010)

Ordering Legendary Edition tonight


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2010)

Taki said:


> That holds no water. Im not biased towards any franchise. In fact, I enjoy Bad company 2 and Halo 3 more than Call of duty.



I can see that you know your games.

I also don't know if I shooluld pre-order or not becuz I pre-ordered H3 but there were so many on the shelf lol


----------



## Theaww (Aug 5, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I can see that you know your games.
> 
> I also don't know if I shooluld pre-order or not becuz I pre-ordered H3 but there were so many on the shelf lol



im pre ordering for teh RECONZ nah but i always like to know that no matter what im going to have the game


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm doing it for the reconz too + the flaming helmet.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 5, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I'm doing it for the reconz too + the flaming helmet.



:33 hehe Legendary FTW!


----------



## Taki (Aug 5, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I can see that you know your games.
> 
> I also don't know if I shooluld pre-order or not becuz I pre-ordered H3 but there were so many on the shelf lol



Why thank you sir.

I am pre-ordering, just for recon.


----------



## Tex (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm pre-ordering...

For everything. It's a must for my collection.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2010)

I lack Halo CE and Halo 2


----------



## Bleach (Aug 6, 2010)

How the hell do you lack Halo CE and Halo 2 

You sir, are not a true fan 

I bought Halo CE, Halo 2, Halo 3, and now Reach (soon) all the first day they came out.

Halo Wars and ODST do not hold any value to me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2010)

Halo: CE came out when I was 7. I played Halo 2 at my friends house because I had a PS2. I just never had the chance


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 6, 2010)

Pre-ordered, So now I'm getting the gamestop armor, recon, the flaming helmet, Halo 2 flair, and any halo game related flair.

considering I have,

Halo CE
Halo CE (PC)
Halo 2
Halo 2 (PC)
Halo 3
Halo Wars
Halo 3: ODST


buckets o'fun


----------



## Theaww (Aug 6, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Pre-ordered, So now I'm getting the gamestop armor, recon, the flaming helmet, Halo 2 flair, and any halo game related flair.
> 
> considering I have,
> 
> ...



I have all of that Except Halo 2 PC  but still very nice collection


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 6, 2010)

Unfortunately my collection will encompass nothing but Reach, i never really pre-ordered or got the Legendary editions of past Halo games.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 6, 2010)

You can find the Legendary Edition on Amazon for around $60 I think...I might do the same for this Legendary Edition of Reach.  I'm low on money right now, but my roommate already has it pre-ordered, so no reason to buy it right now and have two copies in the same room.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 6, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> ...considering I have,
> ...
> Halo 2
> Halo 2 (PC)
> ...



Two copies of Halo 2, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 6, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Two copies of Halo 2, I feel sorry for you.



You should say that If I had to copies of halo 3,

Halo 2 was the godly essence of online console multiplayer.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2010)

I wonder if Bungie is no longer doing Halo, will they still release DLC?


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 6, 2010)

They said they'd do dlc, I believe.


----------



## Augors (Aug 6, 2010)

Update.




*Spoiler*: _ Win_ 




Forklifts don’t die. They’re just missing in action. 
​


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2010)

LOL                             .


----------



## Theaww (Aug 6, 2010)

The update was...meh...(they nerfed the Falcon!?(can only hold 3 people)and nothing fairly new came out)


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2010)

Can't really be be nerfed if we've never had it before. It's probably replacing the hornet anyway.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 7, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Can't really be be nerfed if we've never had it before. It's probably replacing the hornet anyway.



its just that the campaign it can hold 5 but in the multiplayer it can only hold 3


----------



## Nimakuzage (Aug 7, 2010)

I cant wait for it to come out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> You should say that If I had to copies of halo 3,
> 
> Halo 2 was the godly essence of online console multiplayer.



Nope, Halo 2 sucked bro. I thought that a week after it came out, and still do.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2010)

I  can't see how you came to that conclusion. 


Halo 2's multiplayer was much more fun than Halo 3's. I don't know if I say this because it had better maps or because of nostalgia.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 7, 2010)

Halo 2 defined console multiplayer games for me.

And people who say Halo 2 sucks are just part of the extremely small minority.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 7, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Nope, Halo 2 sucked bro. I thought that a week after it came out, and still do.



Halo 2 had superior multiplayer to halo 3.

When Infection was still zombies.

When tower of power was actually fun.

When super bounces still happened.

Halo 2 showed how console multiplayer works in the online arena.

your opinion is a vastly small group.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2010)

Fuck, I miss Tower of Power.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might just be me, but....i can see hours spent in Forge just doing shit with the lifts :ho


----------



## Tex (Aug 7, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Might just be me, but....i can see hours spent in Forge just doing shit with the lifts :ho



I'm going to try and do this.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Bleach (Aug 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Halo 2 had superior multiplayer to halo 3.
> 
> When Infection was still zombies.
> 
> ...



Omg Super Bounce was so epic awesome sauce


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2010)

If all is possible aside from the ivory tower remake I'd really like a night time version of Turf total remake from Halo 2 that in itself would do it for me.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 7, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Might just be me, but....i can see hours spent in Forge just doing shit with the lifts :ho



i dont think forge will have forky in it


----------



## Bleach (Aug 7, 2010)

I wasn't a big fan of ivory tower except for the getting out of the map glitch lol.

I'm gonna have to make a lot of friends that have Reach so I can play cool maps with people


Any of you wanna be my friend :33


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 7, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I wasn't a big fan of ivory tower except for the getting out of the map glitch lol.
> 
> I'm gonna have to make a lot of friends that have Reach so I can play cool maps with people
> 
> ...



On Xbox or on here?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2010)

GT is in my sig if you want to add.


----------



## Tex (Aug 8, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I'm gonna have to make a lot of friends that have Reach so I can play cool maps with people



I need creative friends too!



Tsukune Aono said:


> On Xbox or on here?



This made me laugh for about 3 minutes.



Super Mike said:


> GT is in my sig if you want to add.



Noobatron X187  is my GT.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2010)

Silly Tsukune lol. On xbl of course. I have friends but they were from
my Halo 3 days and I haven't played h3 on line for like 1+ year(s) so I rarely talk to em.

But I'll add you guys when I get home! My GT is IknoIcan


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 8, 2010)

Sweet, i'll add ya, my GT's BigjoeMinigun


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2010)

Lol I wondered who that was on my friends list.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 8, 2010)

Haha, i changed it awhile back.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2010)

I know this is a silly question but I need to confirm it.

If you beat the game on legendary alone, do you also get the achievements for beating it on Normal/Heroic/Legendary also?

I don't remember if that happened in Halo 3 but I think it did.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, you do.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 8, 2010)

I had heard that Bungie would be taking the most popular varients for maps and gametypes and would be putting them on the official online playlists. I really hope so as it would be cool to play online on those maps rather than just friends.

Has anybody else heard anything official on this?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't know, but I wouldn't doubt if it were a weekly thing, replacing double xp.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Reach can't come out fast enough.


----------



## Tex (Aug 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Reach can't come out fast enough.



That's what she said.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2010)

Why would they release it when people have school... If they released it already I'd get more hours then I ever could during school time


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually that makes sense but they're waiting for the holiday season to be within reach (pun intended).


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2010)

Then release it Dec 20th dammit


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe it's for those who buy gifts early? I dunno, and i dun understand the thinking. Most kids would rather buy shit and play it all summer than have to wait for christmas, but it probably also has to do with the fact that Christmas buys are almost guaranteed, summer...not so much.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2010)

Not if the parents know anything about there kids


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2010)

Release it too late and they have to compete with CoD.


----------



## Augors (Aug 8, 2010)

Legendary edition is really really really close being sold out from what I heard. Does this means it beat COD already? Yes(ofc).


EDIT: Do you think that Reach is going to be sold out with in the first day?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2010)

Yea but CoD has twice as long till its released. But I know Reach>CoD.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 8, 2010)

Tex said:


> This made me laugh for about 3 minutes.



Silence! I was tired when I posted that. Mah brain wasnt working.




			
				 Bleach said:
			
		

> Silly Tsukune lol. On xbl of course.



My GT is in my sig if you want to add me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2010)

CoD is released a few weeks after Reach.


----------



## Augors (Aug 8, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> CoD is released a few weeks after Reach.


I know that, My little joke failed hard. It's crazy how Reach is getting 100k pre-orders on a weekly change.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2010)

I didn't get to get mine the other night. Legendary is almost out so I need to do that SOON.


----------



## Augors (Aug 8, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I didn't get to get mine the other night. Legendary is almost out so I need to do that SOON.


Hurry Mike =O

Also my GT: SatoiK



A better view.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2010)

Carter helmet is the shit.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> EDIT: Do you think that Reach is going to be sold out with in the first day?



I really should pre-order the regular version... Just incase


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 9, 2010)

Love that Operator


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 9, 2010)

The fact that I see a spartan 2 helmet is odd but not suprising and lack of SPI is annoying.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 9, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> When super bounces still happened.
> 
> Halo 2 showed how console multiplayer works in the online arena.
> 
> your opinion is a vastly small group.



Glitches and Matchmaking didn't make up for the not fun gameplay. Bungie even admitted it, which may be marketing spiel, but they haven't said anything of the like in regards to 3 when talking about Reach. Though I'm not saying Halo 3 was the end all be all either.

And I didn't know my opinion was an entity, let alone several.

Also, seeing the commercials make me feel like "oh jeeze, this is coming out real soon, " what with ODST coming out just last year and it only being announce a few months before that was released.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 10, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I really should pre-order the regular version... Just incase



The pre-orders have already passed MW2 and its only on one platform


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 10, 2010)

Theaww said:


> The pre-orders have already passed MW2 and its only on one platform




Good Lord. Apparently they already went gold.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 10, 2010)

Legendary pre-ordered


----------



## Augors (Aug 10, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Legendary pre-ordered


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2010)

i have to go pre-order this shit now


----------



## Augors (Aug 10, 2010)

Eki said:


> i have to go pre-order this shit now


Get to it. I got my pre-order, lucky I have a job to help me out.


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 11, 2010)

Having just read the recent posts, I am starting to get an urge to preorder this game which I had little interest in getting on day one. I can also see myself, and just about every other person who will own Halo Reach, waste so much of their spare time using Forge 2.0.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 11, 2010)

My gaming is gonna be all halo for a long time


----------



## Theaww (Aug 11, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> My gaming is gonna be all halo for a long time



Amen


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm seriously calling off work for a day or two when this releases and i'm just gonna play the hell outta this bitch


----------



## Taki (Aug 11, 2010)

Im not going to class the day after.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 11, 2010)

Taki said:


> Im not going to class the day after.


What day of the week does it come out on, I may consider the same.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

Most likely a Tuesday...stuff usually comes out on Tuesday so it has a complete week to sell before the chart of sales come in.

Just checked; it is a Tuesday.

Wish I could take the day off of work, but I can't...gonna have to keep on working to make the money to buy this first.


----------



## Alien (Aug 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c3mYDm36yI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 11, 2010)

Global warming is the least of their worries


----------



## Alien (Aug 11, 2010)

SarcasticGamer.com should make a Halo Reach hoedown. The one they made for Halo 3 was pretty epic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvanJYOGlus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Theaww (Aug 12, 2010)

So I heard that MLG Pros got the game today


----------



## Storminator Steel (Aug 12, 2010)

Theaww said:


> its just that the campaign it can hold 5 but in the multiplayer it can only hold 3



Game balance, 5 would be too many for multilayer.



Son Goku said:


> Halo 2 had superior multiplayer to halo 3.



Noob combo.

Anyway, I hope they've finally learned their lesson and made a covenant warthog that dosn't blow, as in something people actually want to use.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 12, 2010)

Theaww said:


> So I heard that MLG Pros got the game today


Wait...what? Fucking MLGfags.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 12, 2010)

I wanna be MLG Pro


----------



## Tex (Aug 12, 2010)

lawl.

For all of you who have never heard this before. Enjoy. lol 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF7zEbOIVOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2010)

Pretty funny, I saw that here yesterday.

I've always wondered why the choppers don't have any siderails/guard rails.  Seems to me that a lot of people would fall out that way.


----------



## Augors (Aug 12, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Wait...what? Fucking MLGfags.


Don't be dissin my heroes.

Besides, the only ones who should get it is the Vets who been hold it down since Halo: CE, Like; Walshy, T2, Ogre 2, etc, etc.


----------



## Alien (Aug 12, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Pretty funny, I saw that here yesterday.
> 
> I've always wondered why the choppers don't have any siderails/guard rails.  Seems to me that a lot of people would fall out that way.



Lol, i wondered about that when i first saw it in action too. Spartans can magnetize their boots so they would be ok but the normal humans....

Rule of cool i suppose


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 12, 2010)

Snipedown is my Halo idol


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Augors (Aug 12, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Snipedown is my Halo idol



I like your style, You get mad Style Points.

Update




*Spoiler*: __ 




Good and Up Close​


​


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm going to have to get my hands steady and shit again. They better have team snipers in Reach


----------



## Alien (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey, if I get 3 people we can practice day and night for like a year, enter the MLG tournament and shock the world. Who's in


----------



## Augors (Aug 12, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Hey, if I get 3 people we can practice day and night for like a year, enter the MLG tournament and shock the world. Who's in


I'm down


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2010)

so i played halo 3 earlier today and i was reminded why i stopped playing it 

damn game irritates me to no end


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 12, 2010)

Halo 3's multiplayer isn't that bad honestly. I prefer playing with friends though. Teamwork = Almost guaranteed win every time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2010)

I like the multiplayer a lot better than MW2's multiplayer.  There are no damn noobtubers.  And the grenade launcher (from what I could tell from the beta) isn't anything like the grenade launchers or thumpers in MW2.


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2010)

then you just dont know how to play MW2 


Halo 2 multiplayer > halo 3's


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 12, 2010)

Halo 2 > God


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, besides BXR.

Halo 3 grew on me though.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 13, 2010)

I honestly can't wait for this game any longer


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2010)

im not as ecstatic about it as i was with Halo 3


----------



## Bleach (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm more ecstatic about Reach and any of the other Halo games


----------



## Theaww (Aug 13, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I'm more ecstatic about Reach and any of the other Halo games



I concur


----------



## Tex (Aug 13, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Hey, if I get 3 people we can practice day and night for like a year, enter the MLG tournament and shock the world. Who's in



Count me in.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 13, 2010)

I played some pro mlgers.

I was disappointed in them


----------



## Bleach (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope they bring playlists like Rocket Race back permanently.

After they took Rocket Race out I pretty much quit playing Halo


----------



## Theaww (Aug 13, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I hope they bring playlists like Rocket Race back permanently.
> 
> After they took Rocket Race out I pretty much quit playing Halo



Me to (Bungie said that they haven't anounced a playlist yet)


----------



## Taki (Aug 13, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> There are no damn noobtubers.  And the grenade launcher (from what I could tell from the beta) isn't anything like the grenade launchers or thumpers in MW2.



Reach's thumper >>>>>>>>>> MW2's thumper.


----------



## Augors (Aug 13, 2010)

IVORY MOTHERFUCKIN TOWER!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmT-jcTh1D8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice vid I don't know if I'm the only one but I guess when I'll be utilizing the sprint ability I'll be getting heavily annoyed from the constant panting.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2010)

Nostalgia


----------



## Theaww (Aug 13, 2010)

God that sprinting was anoying


----------



## Augors (Aug 13, 2010)

Sprinting is the new super jump. :ho

I like the part when the one dude used AL and the other is sprinting with a shotgun and gets the guy. That's called team work. Also, that sick snipe to

Ps. going to play H3 add me GT: Satoik.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 14, 2010)

Race is now an official playlist where you can earn credits for the armor shop.

Also the new and old filters for forge.


----------



## Taki (Aug 14, 2010)

Reflection looks cool I guess. I cant wait to play on spire though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

That's a bitchin' helmet.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 15, 2010)

.

thats just creepy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2010)

Pen and ink?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Pen and ink?



Yeah

I am so adding the green filter to all my infection varients! :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2010)

YES.

Orange was good too.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 15, 2010)

I thought purple and orange where good time changers.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

Bleach said:


> .
> 
> thats just creepy.



lol


----------



## Tex (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey so uh... we should all agree on a time that we can get together and play a big ass custom match. Yes or yes?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah. I say the weekend after it's released.

Or maybe even a big ass forge hub.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 15, 2010)

Tex said:


> Hey so uh... we should all agree on a time that we can get together and play a big ass custom match. Yes or yes?



Add me : Marsuvees0623

That goes for anyone here.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm going to be on day 1.

so why not.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2010)

I hate that it's released on a Tuesday.


----------



## Augors (Aug 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci_46RvOP7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Theaww (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^
gonna kick ass that was one of my favorites


----------



## Augors (Aug 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1nzXkm4ZaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2010)

I expect great machinima to come out of Forge World.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 15, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I hate that it's released on a Tuesday.



Haven't all the games been released on Tuesdays?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, I don't like that.


----------



## Augors (Aug 15, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Yeah, I don't like that.


I'm skipping school for it. =/ I know it sounds dumb, but I'm going to be a senior in high school my grades are on top and I'm pretty much done with my requirements. It's safe to say it's a good day to skip.


----------



## Taki (Aug 15, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> I'm skipping school for it. =/ I know it sounds dumb, but I'm a senior in high school my grades are on top and I'm pretty much done with my requirements. It's safe to say it's a good day to skip.



Did that with MW2. totally worth it


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a senior too, but

my mom wont let me

my dad is at home all day

my classes are hard as fuck


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

Man, Cr1tikals vids make the game seem hilarious.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Yeah, I'm a senior too, but
> 
> my mom wont let me
> 
> ...


College is cool...dorm internet connection during the day, not so swell.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 15, 2010)

got my legendary paid off today:ho


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice. 

Pizza, 2 liters, and multiple fans are being prepared for 9/14.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 15, 2010)

Im preparing to call in sick for work on 9.14.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Im preparing to call in sick for work on 9.14.



I wish i could


----------



## Tex (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm asking for the day off as well.

I'll begin stockpiling massive amounts of snacks and drinks for that glorious night. I will also have two brand new rolls of tissue paper for the immense amount of fapping I will proceed to do thereafter.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 16, 2010)

I was really hoping that vid would show the 3rd level added to zealot.

I loved ascension so I am glad that is back.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 16, 2010)

And 1 of my classes is a late start class and starts the monday before and its in the morning.

Damnit!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm getting myself a ton of chips, pizza and soda for the epicness that day 

All-nighter, meet you're maker


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2010)

I swear, during the 48 hour period of Friday/Saturday, I will not sleep.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 16, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I swear, during the 48 hour period of Friday/Saturday, I will not sleep.



Same here:ho


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2010)

Am I the only one that doesn't eat while game?


----------



## Theaww (Aug 16, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't eat while game?



maybe?, i don't eat when i play Xbox only Computer games:ho


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2010)

I east in between matches


----------



## Augors (Aug 16, 2010)

Would you buy Reach for this much?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2010)

How much is that in actual dollars?

I wonder if they'll start releasing more full length games over XBL.


----------



## Alien (Aug 16, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> How much is that in actual dollars?
> 
> I wonder if they'll start releasing more full length games over XBL.



1249$          .


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2010)

WTF? Why would anyone do that?


----------



## Alien (Aug 16, 2010)

It's probably a bug. The release date is also fucked up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2010)

I would hope so


----------



## Bleach (Aug 17, 2010)

lol 99999 


I barely have 400


----------



## Augors (Aug 17, 2010)

Enjoy. It's epic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs2TPo7z0sM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 17, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Enjoy. It's epic.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs2TPo7z0sM[/YOUTUBE]




Is that Dr. Halsey at the end. Sweet! :33


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Dunno anything about this Halsey person(dunno much outside the games themselves).. nice vidoc nonetheless.


----------



## nightmarebegins (Aug 17, 2010)

ahahaha. so I'm hearing about this 99999 stuff...that's messed up.. I wouldn't even buy it for 850.. 
messed up ppl.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 17, 2010)

Epic ViDoc is epic 

I loved seeing Jun's face and hearing Emile's voice for the first time.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I just came.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice Vidoc now we have to wait for there anouncement this week 

also  is interesting (say your from the U.S or it might not work)


----------



## Tex (Aug 17, 2010)

I wonder who Halsey is talking to...

And Theaww, I wonder what that monument is.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 17, 2010)

Most likely Cortana.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 17, 2010)

Tex said:


> I wonder who Halsey is talking to...
> 
> And Theaww, I wonder what that monument is.



If you look at the bottom labels one says Kuka (or something) and if  you search them there a robotics company and one of there products looks very simular to it


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 17, 2010)

Also, if anyone liked Batman: AA, I just made a discussion thread for the sequel.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 17, 2010)

Sick vid and Dr. Halsey looks similar to Cortana not exactly like her as I thought it would be depicted pretty amazing moment where it ties with her giving Cortana intel on the current team getting off reach and assigning her to Master Chief at the same time. 

And it appears Noble VI is being compared to Chief from Halsey's words interesting.


----------



## Augors (Aug 17, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Maybe a flashback that Cortana has at the end.


^ I'm betting this will happen at the end of the game.

And for the website. I'm guessing it will be a live action mini movie.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 18, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> ^ I'm betting this will happen at the end of the game.
> 
> And for the website. I'm guessing it will be a live action mini movie.



That would be quite sick


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

Emile sounds black. Freakin sweet, reminds me of Cole from Gears of war.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 18, 2010)

Taki said:


> Emile sounds black. Freakin sweet, reminds me of Cole from Gears of war.



First thing i thought when i heard him:ho


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

He's pretty badass


----------



## nooie (Aug 18, 2010)

No Hinata, oh well I saw Ino and thats good enough.


----------



## Tex (Aug 18, 2010)

I really want a movie to be made. 

Ghosts of Onyx or Fall of Reach would be a good one.


----------



## Augors (Aug 18, 2010)

First cutscene & mission of Reach. Bungie is at Gamescom and they will be giving more info out tomarrow, so be on the look for my posts for some goodness.

PS: Spoilers

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK78TvPQPyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know if I want to watch it or not


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 18, 2010)

Sound is gone


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

No sound, multiple screens.

Bleh.


----------



## Alien (Aug 18, 2010)

Sound never dies Jorge, It's just missing in action.


----------



## Augors (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry guys. 

The dude who upload it is working on it.


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Sorry guys.
> 
> The dude who upload it is working on it.



Im willing to bet a HD, single screen version will be released soon.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 18, 2010)

9.14 can't come fast enough.


----------



## Alien (Aug 18, 2010)

Taki said:


> Im willing to bet a HD, single screen version will be released soon.



They showed Halo 3 at gamescon right before it came out too but they didn't release a decent version of it iirc.


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

Alien said:


> They showed Halo 3 at gamescon right before it came out too but they didn't release a decent version of it iirc.



Thats fucking retarded.


----------



## Augors (Aug 18, 2010)

I GUESSED RIGHT!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTw3qeQrjvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 18, 2010)

I am salivating.


----------



## Alien (Aug 18, 2010)

Tex said:


> I really want a movie to be made.
> 
> Ghosts of Onyx or Fall of Reach would be a good one.




Fall of Reach: epic space battles, massive ground warfare, nuke's going off left and right, an entire world at war.

It could be the first epic game to movie adaption. Someone needs to make it nao


----------



## Theaww (Aug 18, 2010)

Grr bungie how you taunt us with your amazing game


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 18, 2010)

I would really love to see Ghosts of Onyx.


----------



## Tex (Aug 18, 2010)

I think Reach would make a better movie... followed by a sequel(but kind of a prequel) of Ghosts of Onyx... since it would help explain the Spartan III's


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 18, 2010)

Ghosts of Onyx would probably be too confusing. Too much information is needed before a story like that would be told.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 19, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Ghosts of Onyx would probably be too confusing. Too much information is needed before a story like that would be told.



I agree. I think Reach is a much better accessible movie for the non initiated to Halo. Hell, even a lot of the gamers who play the game don't know much of the background and universe of Halo.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 19, 2010)

I still doubt they'll make a movie though


----------



## Augors (Aug 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63_LHQoVyxU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfFJYLCGiGE[/YOUTUBE]

From what I heard they played another mission (4th Mission) at Gamecon behind close doors. No new vids had come out yet, but I'll be on the lookout.

EDIT:
Matchmaking playlists confirmed at Gamescon. Consider this to be rumor.


*=Category
-=Playlist


*The Arena
-Arena Slayer
-Arena Objective
-Arena Big Team
-Arena Free For All

*General
-Grab Bag
-Free For All
-Big Team
-Invasion
-Infection (!!!)
-Race
-Customs (player-created maps and gametypes)

*Firefight
-Easy
-Normal
-Heroic
-Legendary

*Double Credits Weekend

*Campaign (already been confirmed) 
-Easy
-Normal
-Heroic
-Legendary


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 19, 2010)

Infection!!!


----------



## Bleach (Aug 19, 2010)

Infection and race 


But I see nothing like Rocket race D:


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 19, 2010)

Zombies > Infection.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 19, 2010)

They should rename it.


----------



## Tex (Aug 19, 2010)

Zombie Race? 

See who could get to the finish line the slowest.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 20, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63_LHQoVyxU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfFJYLCGiGE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Glad invasion is a single playlist

but race...i doubt...


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2010)

God damn.. I better go pre-order this game.


----------



## Augors (Aug 20, 2010)

I found three leaked new maps.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROU_ojr4hEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Theaww (Aug 20, 2010)

Ohh i like the one with the ship and the glacier one


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 20, 2010)

I think I just jizzed myself at the prospect of infection as a playlist. This does mean for online play as in getting credits right?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 20, 2010)

So how many firefight, regular, and slayer maps are we looking at in this game right now?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> I GUESSED RIGHT!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTw3qeQrjvI[/YOUTUBE]



:fapfapfap

 I love these live action Halo trailers. pek


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 20, 2010)

And jeez, I missed customs on the playlist as well. Good Lord almighty, this game is putting me in cardiac arrest.


----------



## Augors (Aug 20, 2010)

Bungie Update. It's pretty beast.


----------



## Alien (Aug 20, 2010)

epic wallpapers


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 20, 2010)

CAMPAIGN MATCHMAKING. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 20, 2010)

I put the wallpaper of reach up on my laptop.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol, I did too.


----------



## Augors (Aug 20, 2010)

You guys did too? :ho


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 20, 2010)

Better question. Who didn't


----------



## Augors (Aug 20, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Better question. Who didn't


True.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 21, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Better question. Who didn't



l f'n ol

All the cool kids did it.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 21, 2010)

The first one


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 21, 2010)

Ghosts of Onyx sequel confirmed. Will be written by Karen Traviss.

Edit:

Marvel Comics to adapt The Fall of Reach



For all of us that follow the canon.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 21, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Some people hacked Reach.



Couldn't they get fucking owned if they did release it? Like sued for millions lol?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh. My. God.

Mike, that's easily the best news outside of Reach itself that i've heard in a long time. I was always wondering if they'd wrap up what happened in GoO.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, on Halo wiki the author said it's not a sequel we probably expect. I think it's supposed to have new characters and a new story line. We'll know for sure when it's released though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmm, well either way it should be epic.

I also went with a Reach wallpaper  I went with the one featuring the whole planet.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Couldn't they get fucking owned if they did release it? Like sued for millions lol?



They aren't releasing, they have already stated as such. But if they can do it, it means someone else probably can and will.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 21, 2010)

lol man if they released "accidently" the repercussions would be deadly.


I kinda wish they didn't hack it because now there are spoilers and shit everywhere 

Also, a Reach comic actually sounds so fucking cool. Can't wait.


----------



## Tex (Aug 21, 2010)

SatoiK and I went on an H3 tear not too long ago. Was anyone else interested in playin' together and possibly making a team? 

GT: Noobatron X187

Add me. I'll be on the rest of the day after I run a few errands.


----------



## Taki (Aug 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I kinda wish they didn't hack it because now there are spoilers and shit everywhere



Where? Do you have any links? I need to see these.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 21, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Ghosts of Onyx sequel confirmed. Will be written by Karen Traviss.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Nothing against Karen Traviss (I actually enjoyed her GoW books better than the actual games), but I wish Eric Nylund was writing them.  I really like his style.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 21, 2010)

Need peeps I can play with to hold off the Reach wait madness. I'll play ODST, H3, whatever.

GT: lihL deucE add me.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 21, 2010)

Taki said:


> Where? Do you have any links? I need to see these.



They are popping up in various gaming site forums like ign and such. But most of these sites are removing the spoilers lol. Which I support :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll be on H-3 for now and probably later.

GT: Sn1peM1k3


----------



## Bleach (Aug 21, 2010)

Man I played H-3 like a week or so ago and I sucked ass on it so much lol. I completely suck at it. For those that played the Reach beta, if I were to get good again at H-3 would I be good at Reach ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 21, 2010)

I sucked ass too. Use Walkie Talkie  for the button layout. It's basically Reach's button layout. I did a LOT better after that.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 21, 2010)

Reach's layout is easy as H3's I kicked so much ass on the beta. 

However while this is still on my mind is it me or in the beta the Elite's roll vs. the Spartan's sprint ability the Elite's barrel roll entirely outclassed the Spartan's speed?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 21, 2010)

It kind of did. I still preferred sprint though.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 21, 2010)

Halo reach has been completely leaked modders(pussies) are thinking of releasing it to the public i wonder how this will turn out


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 21, 2010)

Like someone already said, they'd probably be sued.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 21, 2010)

ask the guys who tried before.

they didnt get far.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 21, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> ask the guys who tried before.
> 
> they didnt get far.



 care to elaborate?


----------



## Augors (Aug 21, 2010)

Tex said:


> SatoiK and I went on an H3 tear not too long ago. Was anyone else interested in playin' together and possibly making a team?
> 
> GT: Noobatron X187
> 
> Add me. I'll be on the rest of the day after I run a few errands.


Putting in that work. 

GT: SatoiK


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 21, 2010)

About to play some slayer and maybe some snipes.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 21, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Putting in that work.
> 
> GT: SatoiK



Wow your better then me 

Gt(s)
DFTBA Theaww
Theaww Laww


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 22, 2010)

Tex said:


> SatoiK and I went on an H3 tear not too long ago. Was anyone else interested in playin' together and possibly making a team?
> 
> GT: Noobatron X187
> 
> Add me. I'll be on the rest of the day after I run a few errands.



My GT is St3rm1n80r.add me if you want


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 22, 2010)

I played the beta with a few of you.


----------



## Augors (Aug 22, 2010)

READ!

I believe this is from one of the modders who hacked the full reach game over XBL Marketplace(which I post two pages back of the story). I must warn you; there are some amory you might not want to look untill the game comes out. It's a spoiler.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8jo5dd_qsE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgo3pFRQeO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 22, 2010)

YEAAAAHHH!!!


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2010)

Im so happy they made the elites look more bad ass


----------



## Augors (Aug 22, 2010)

Eki said:


> Im so happy they made the elites look more bad ass


I hated the Elites. Now they are more badass and they stand up straight, rather then hunched over and moving retarded. I might rock that General armor though.


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2010)

I always wanted to use them in the games but bungie made them so weak


----------



## Augors (Aug 22, 2010)

@Eki: True Dat



We made it to a million pre-orders. We need another 800K to beat MW2. <_<


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2010)

I still have to pre-order it :0


----------



## Tex (Aug 22, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgo3pFRQeO4[/YOUTUBE]



Dat Armory.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 22, 2010)

Get to pre-ordering people!! Those gay MW2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to be put in their place.


----------



## Tex (Aug 22, 2010)

I already pre-ordered mine. 

BTW, I just signed in to H3. GET ON PPL! Lets get in Halo mode.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 22, 2010)

Everytime I go to Gamestops website and try to pre-order it I get a fucking error on both Chrome and Firefox 

Wtf man


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 22, 2010)

Guess you gotta resort to I.E. Eww.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 22, 2010)

Man I haven't used I.E. for like 2 years lol. 

Buuuut it still doesn't work on IE... dude wtf man....I don't wanna go in store and pre-order it lol.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe its messing up because of the amount of pre-orders coming in:ho

But your best bet is probably just to go to gamestop or order it from amazon.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish they would show that lightning in use and did anyone see the haunted


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2010)

Get out of your house :0

i think ima go pick up Street Fighter 4 at gamestop and pre-order it while im there. Its only an hour walk from where i live


----------



## Bleach (Aug 22, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Maybe its messing up because of the amount of pre-orders coming in:ho
> 
> But your best bet is probably just to go to gamestop or order it from amazon.



Yea I'm not gonna pay the shipping charges that amazon would put and I wan't it the same day! So I'ma go to Gamestop


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 22, 2010)

Hour walk? That's far. Not that bad I guess.


----------



## Tex (Aug 22, 2010)

What is this, "walking" you speak of?


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2010)

i dunno, you use things called legs i think


----------



## Taki (Aug 23, 2010)

Watching leaked gameplay as we speak.

Edit: Sweet. View at own risk


*Spoiler*: _Hmm_ 



Didnt know we can customize loadouts before in custom games. Hope you can do the same in normal MP


----------



## Alien (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah it's out


----------



## Taki (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh shit. Live campaign stream.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2010)

I was watching a bit of it earlier but then I was like "Shit I don't wanna know until I play and get raped playing legendary "


----------



## Tex (Aug 23, 2010)

Same here. I want to have the full experience and premeditated atmosphere.

Halo: Reach, Dark room, 48" LED screen, speakers full blast, beer and pizza.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 23, 2010)

I saw a few helmets I liked.

Traditional MJOLNIR helmets, emiles with flames is probably going to be my choice though.

Who else?


----------



## Tex (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm a fan of that Haunted Helm.

That's the first thing I'm buying. For sure.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 23, 2010)

I liked That Hazop helmet and I think I'll stick to the traditional Mark V helmet. 

I wish they added some damaged themes to the helmets that would've been sick such as a cracked visor or a blood-filled visor with splotches of it centered near the side of the helmet.


----------



## Augors (Aug 23, 2010)

Spoilers at your own risk.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYktvA1kaTs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TxKNP1DLbU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kogTrLGKgRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Theaww (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn that renevent thing is FAST, and the inclement weather is tight


----------



## Augors (Aug 23, 2010)

My God! I know I should not be watching the campaign. <_<

I'm not saying anything but there some twist in the game.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2010)

Kameil said:


> I liked That Hazop helmet and I think I'll stick to the traditional Mark V helmet.
> 
> I wish they added some damaged themes to the helmets that would've been sick such as a cracked visor or a blood-filled visor with splotches of it centered near the side of the helmet.



This is just me but I don't think a cracked visor is effective in space!


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2010)

Have any of you read the book that came out a couple years ago?


----------



## Tex (Aug 23, 2010)

Which one? The Fall of Reach?


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2010)

The fall of reach


----------



## Tex (Aug 23, 2010)

Yup, I have. Great. Book.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2010)

Not all the spartans die on Reach


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope that wasn't a spoiler


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2010)

Well if you read the books you would understand but other than that, no spoiler. Im not talking about the spartans in the Reach Game


----------



## Tex (Aug 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> Not all the spartans die on Reach





Bleach said:


> I hope that wasn't a spoiler



Um. Duh, they're just missing in action. 

_Don't clicky if you haven't read the book._

*Spoiler*: __ 



But yea I know. They're alive and well with Dr. Halsey.


----------



## Taki (Aug 23, 2010)

Dont watch the ending on youtube. There are 2 legit ones not taken down. But resist the urge to watch. I did, and I literally got fucked by spoilers.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2010)

Reach ending was fucking awesome...best halo ending BY FAR


----------



## Augors (Aug 23, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Reach ending was fucking awesome...best halo ending BY FAR


I saw it too. It was badass and mad style points.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so running Operator helmet, maybe Emile's for awhile but mostly Operator


----------



## Augors (Aug 23, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> I'm so running Operator helmet, maybe Emile's for awhile but mostly Operator


Emile's helmet won't be a easy cake walk. I think you have to beat Legendary alone to get it. Seems reasonable.

Halo: Reach Pre-orders; 1,255,006

We are getting close.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2010)

Close to what?

And I are there any spoilers or anything that bungie has said about how long the game is? I'm hoping to beat it on Legendary within 2-3 days of gameplay on and off ofc.


----------



## Augors (Aug 23, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Close to what?
> 
> And I are there any spoilers or anything that bungie has said about how long the game is? I'm hoping to beat it on Legendary within 2-3 days of gameplay on and off ofc.


Well, noticing that pre-orders for Halo Reach is getting bigger by the week. In other words we are getting close to beating MW2 record of pre-orders which is 1,857,294 and were at 1,255,006. Still have 4 more weeks to go.

MW2 Pre-Orders.



Halo: Reach Pre-Orders


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2010)

We better rape them... I'm sure my future pre-order shall help


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> Well if you read the books you would understand but other than that, no spoiler. Im not talking about the spartans in the Reach Game



A lot of them end of dying though. Fred, Kelly, Linda, and the members of that S-III team (Galactic or something and Katana) all live though.


----------



## Augors (Aug 23, 2010)

Remember Reach is Live!

It's a memorial to remember Noble team. You can sign on your facebook account a pick a star to place and it will place you there with your name, I did. So more people are doing this you can see the outline of noble team.


----------



## Tex (Aug 23, 2010)

It wont load for me.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 23, 2010)

WOW SO MANY LEAKED VIDS!!!


----------



## Augors (Aug 23, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> WOW SO MANY LEAKED VIDS!!!


Only at your risk. =)


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 23, 2010)

Just lookin at the multiplayer map previews not any story stuff.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 23, 2010)

Temptation was too great. Spoiled the ending for myself. I liked it.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 23, 2010)

Where to watch?


----------



## Alien (Aug 23, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Where to watch?



Youtube => Reach ending => search options => upload date

They get removed pretty fast


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow what a great ending..


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't want to install silverlight


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2010)

Best ending in halo series BY FAR.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 24, 2010)

Funniest sum up of the ending I've seen for Reach. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq2mnNolyKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 24, 2010)

Must. Resist. Urge. To watch. Spoiled. Ending.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2010)

If I had to rank the endings for the Halo games it'd probably be

Reach
Halo 3
Halo Wars
CE
Halo 2
ODST


----------



## Kameil (Aug 24, 2010)

Ranking endings I'd say
Reach 
CE
Halo 2
Halo 3
Halo Wars
ODST


----------



## Bleach (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh  my God all you guys are making it so difficult to not watch the ending


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 24, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> If I had to rank the endings for the Halo games it'd probably be
> 
> Reach
> Halo 3
> ...





			
				Kameil said:
			
		

> Ranking endings I'd say
> Reach
> CE
> Halo 2
> ...



Damnit, you guys suck!


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 24, 2010)

I will not be watching any leaks, I will not have my experience sullied like halo 3


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 24, 2010)

No way in hell am i spoiling the ending for myself 

EDIT: Not gonna lie here, the memorial screen for Noble made me teary eyed.


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

only 2 more weeks till my reign of godness


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2010)

The earlier the better.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 24, 2010)

That would be quite the anouncement id be all for it if i could get it before labor day weekend after that...meh might aswell wait


----------



## Taki (Aug 24, 2010)

Not gonna happen. Bungie is panicking and throwing out bizarre shit like that.


----------



## Augors (Aug 24, 2010)

Taki said:


> Not gonna happen. Bungie is panicking and throwing out bizarre shit like that.


Man, I can see the conversation with MS and Bungie. lol

*Bungie employees are sitting around the conferences table pissed as hell in MS HQ.*

We know the rest. =)


----------



## Taki (Aug 24, 2010)

Theory:

Bungie LET the game get released to J-taggers, knowing they would post certain parts, thereby launching hype.

At least, thats what the people on this modding forums think anyway xD


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

I've officially been spoiled....oh well I'm probably gonna play the multiplayer more anyway


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

Didn't the same thing happen to H3?


----------



## Alien (Aug 24, 2010)

I has happened to every Halo except Halo 1. No big deal, it would have leaked sooner or later.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Yea, so true


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

What an insightful response thar


----------



## Alien (Aug 24, 2010)

Halo 3 was leaked thanks to several stores selling it earlier iirc.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

I wish i wouldve been in time for the beta, then i would have a good feel for it already.

But I'm probably gonna suck anyway so it doesnt matter


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2010)

Campaign/Firefight/Forge World are gonna take the first 30 or so hours for me


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

I heard rumors of a mode were when you kill grunts, they explode into confetti followed by the sound of a bunch of children collectively yelling "YAYYYY!!!!"

Sounds quite amusing


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2010)

Well you could probably customize your fire fight for all grunts if that's what you mean.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

No, thats not what i meant, but that would still be fun

I wish i could find the vid where i heard that from


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2010)

Well the only modes are

Campaign

Firefight

Matchmaking

Custom Games

Forge

Theater

That's it.


----------



## Taki (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats a skull effect. Was in Halo 3 too. Pretty funny.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, modes that were announced already, we dont know whats actually gonna be on the game yet.

Unless your a secret agent from bungie


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, we do. There are plenty of leaked videos.

Besides a mode just for killing grunts would be dumb.


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

Seeing how useless they are :0


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

oh well, a boy can dream


----------



## Bleach (Aug 25, 2010)

Have the skulls list been revealed yet? Or is it gonna just be the same as previous games?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 25, 2010)

Actually I do believe Gruntocaplyse is a mode being released in the game, as well as Rocket Firefight. They aren't meant to be challenging, just fun. If they aren't released with it, one will surely make them.


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

Yea, thats what it was. I still couldnt find the vid i heard that from tho


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 25, 2010)

I think the skulls were revealed somewhere. Not sure though.


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

Im more interested in the story line than the multiplayer  

Gonna reserve my copy next week or some time this week. I have to do my ID card so i don't have to have my mom come with me. I feel so degraded


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

you should be ashamed....you should have reserved it already


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

No money :/


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm lucky i have enough money to actually get the game, and that couod change over the next three weeks


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

When all the kiddies are at school ima be playing 

Feels good to be out of HS


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

You lucky bastard

I still gots 2 more years of this BS


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

goes by fast. too fast


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

It's not so much school, its getting out of this house.....then i can play all the Halo: Reach i desire


----------



## Bleach (Aug 25, 2010)

It's not so much me not having time to play, its me having time to play on our good TV with HDMI and surround sound and all that good shit. It's in my parents room and my dads usually in it watching stuff >.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 25, 2010)

Got a nice 32" 720p Sony Bravia just waiting to play this game at college.


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

I cant play on my HDTV because it's owner thinks that playing video games on it will break it that sucks so badly


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a 19" HDTV. Does the job. I dont like playing on big screens.


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

I need an alternative to get online, i dont have the money for a wireless adapter and the room i play in is to far from the modem for an ethernet cable


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

You'd probably have to go to somewhere like Bestbuy, Fry's, or radioshak to get a nice long one


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

Yea, one that can go two stories


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't have an HD tv but at least the job get's done


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

Theyre so cheap nowadays


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

Yea, cheap like heart surgery


----------



## Theaww (Aug 25, 2010)

Cheap compared to 5 or even 3 years ago


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

I have that one but a bit older version ( by one year ) and when i got it was around $200+ and the price is now $149 :0

though mine looks much better than the newer version


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

Uh..yeah not really, i'm currently saving money. An HD tv is above and beyond my capability atm.


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

I wish i could buy my own TV, it would help me out so much


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

You guys need jobs :/


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm running off a tv my friend gave me 'cause he didn't want it 

Unfortunately other life necessities take precedence and i couldn't ever buy a new one for myself.

@ Eki, i have a job making a comfortable $650 every 2 weeks, not fantastic but it pays bills and like i said i'm saving money to move out of where i'm currently living.


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

I do need a job


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> I'm running off a tv my friend gave me 'cause he didn't want it
> 
> Unfortunately other life necessities take precedence and i couldn't ever buy a new one for myself.
> 
> @ Eki, i have a job making a comfortable $650 every 2 weeks, not fantastic but it pays bills and like i said i'm saving money to move out of where i'm currently living.



Gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyway, enough derailment of mah thread 

I'm just counting the days 'til Reach drops, gonna be prepping a week in advance for this.


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

How do you prep for such an event


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

Buying snacks, soda, cutting all ties with people not playing Reach , etc.


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

Buying a shit load of energy drinks  A gas store near me sells 2 rockstars for $3


----------



## Theaww (Aug 25, 2010)

BURN THE NON BELIVERS nah but im super siked for this game like more then any other game EVER


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

@ Eki, Now that's a killer deal but i dun like Rockstar...make it Amp, Full Throttle or Monster and then we're talking


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh i see, the usual


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, the usual only scaled larger then anyother Halo release yet.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 25, 2010)

The only true way to play Reach is by doing the following:

Locking yourself in the room you will play it in and stocking it supplies for days. Getting up to use the bathroom is the only acceptable reason to leave. Ever. Not even sex is allowed!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with that statment 100 fold.


----------



## Augors (Aug 25, 2010)

THIS MADE ME LOL'D SOOO HARD! WTF IS GOING ON?!



> A few years ago Microsoft moved their disc manufacturing división to Humacao, Puerto Rico. Software like Microsoft Operating Systems, Office and games published by Microsoft Game Studios (Halo, Forza, etc) are made in this facility.
> Yesterday I heard a rumor that copies of Halo Reach were being sold on the street. I was also told that a few people that bought illegally the discs were playing them in Xbox Live online. The next day, I was told, federal agents presented themselves to the persons house along with a security officer from the Microsoft Manufacturing Facility. They arrested at least one person and interrogated him as to how he had obtained the illegal copy. This was the rumor. It sounded like a story we have heard thousands of times.
> 
> Today while I prepared for my Gaming Update in El Circo Mega 106.9fm, I spoke with our news department and they contacted the press offices for the FBI and ICE (Immigration and Customs Enforcement). They neither confirmed, nor denied that there was an investigation in progress for theft at the Microsoft Manufacturing Plant.
> ...



Source;


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

What....the...fuck


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Tex (Aug 25, 2010)

Goddamnit Microsoft!!!

Thats what you get for outsourcing people.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

Someone at corporate failed big time


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

The first Halo Reach Epic Fail b4 the game even comes out


----------



## Augors (Aug 25, 2010)

Random said:


> The first Halo Reach Epic Fail b4 the game even comes out


This happen many times. Like Halo 3; the ending got leaked all over the web. H3: ODST; the game was out early in Europe when it should of been out on the street date. And for Halo 2 I forgot, I think it got leaked too. So yea, MS fails hard.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh well, this shit happens. I'm sure it was just on oversight, it usually is.


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep stuff happens

On an irrelevant note: I wish life hade acheivements like xbox, every time you did somethin good or awesome you would hear that amusing achievement sound when your life was almost over, you could look over all of your achievements. Yep that would be epic....but thats just my opinion


----------



## Taki (Aug 25, 2010)

Happened with MW2 in France as well. Time to get a job in processing before GOW 3 comes out.


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

Random said:


> Yep stuff happens
> 
> On an irrelevant note: I wish life hade acheivements like xbox, every time you did somethin good or awesome you would hear that amusing achievement sound when your life was almost over, you could look over all of your achievements. Yep that would be epic....but thats just my opinion



They actually do have something like that


----------



## Random (Aug 25, 2010)

X-play

I'm tellin you that would be awesome


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2010)

Is Microsoft gonna go Apple on these guys asses ?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 26, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> This happen many times. Like Halo 3; the ending got leaked all over the web. H3: ODST; the game was out early in Europe when it should of been out on the street date. And for Halo 2 I forgot, I think it got leaked too. So yea, MS fails hard.



Halo 2 got leaked from a European copy IIRC, I remember people saying you played as an Elite and everyone else was like "BULLSHIT!"


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

They had an entire section on it in IGN magazine. I still have the magazing as a matter of fact


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 26, 2010)

I forgot how to post Youtube vids.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn my shitty internet. i have to wait for it to load


edit: kinda like in the books. Fucking bad ass


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh shi...my buddy told me 'bout that trailer this morning while i was at work, glad i didn't have to search too far for it!


----------



## Tex (Aug 26, 2010)

OMFG.

I shed a single man tear at the end of that trailer. :'(

I WANT A REACH MOVIE.... *NAO!!*


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2010)

Guess what.

I finally pre-ordered Reach today 

And OMG that trailer is so fucking awesome. They need to do a movie or something


----------



## Taki (Aug 26, 2010)

That was fucking sick.


----------



## Tex (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't stop watching it.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm getting this shit


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

Shit shit shit.. I have to wait till I get home to see it.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2010)

The music was perfect though. The music is always perfect for Halo that I wanna be the OST for it already


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 26, 2010)

Goddamn i love this trailer 

Also excellent news Bleach.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 26, 2010)

Trailer = Kat loses arm? Thom dies?


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't be more hyped!


----------



## Augors (Aug 26, 2010)

Dude, that trailer was fucking epic. Nuked the ship and I hope there's more to come of the mini series.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Aug 26, 2010)

That was the best Grifball game ever XD.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

God dammit..  MOOOAR!


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Aug 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> God dammit..  MOOOAR!



Only a few more weeks!


----------



## Augors (Aug 26, 2010)

Time to make gifs. <3


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

Frango made this for me


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2010)

That new trailer was fucking awesome.

This is why we need a Halo movie. It would be fucking awesome if done like that.


----------



## Augors (Aug 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ I just notice. Lol_ 



 +


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL.

New meaning to Halo dinosaurs.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 26, 2010)

Eki said:


> Frango made this for me


Nice dude , he does an excellent job with just youtube vids, my gifs are done by him too.



SatoiK said:


> *Spoiler*: _ I just notice. Lol_
> 
> 
> 
> +


Is it just me or is that helmet really fucking ugly?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 26, 2010)

It                     is.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok, making sure i wasn't the only one that thought that. It's so ugly i think if i see anyone with that thing i'm specifically going for them.


----------



## Augors (Aug 26, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Nice dude , he does an excellent job with just youtube vids, my gifs are done by him too.
> 
> Is it just me or is that helmet really fucking ugly?


It kind of reminds me of Ghost in the shell.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 26, 2010)

It does but good lord that thing is horrendous  anyway i'm suprised though that they took Emile's helmet and just made it a seperate option rather than make the skull an add on.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 26, 2010)

Noobs gonna come after me and mah flamin reconz.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> *Spoiler*: _ I just notice. Lol_
> 
> 
> 
> +



Chomper FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone see that metroid commercial? I thought it was reach at first :0


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

I just went into my local gamestop and they told me they have 250 regular preorders, 75 legendary, and 43 of the biggest kind. They also told me that they are getting a guy from Microsoft coming in dressed in a Master Cheif suit for the midnight release, plus lots of free food for all of us.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 26, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I just went into my local gamestop and they told me they have 250 regular preorders, 75 legendary, and 43 of the biggest kind. They also told me that they are getting a guy from Microsoft coming in dressed in a Master Cheif suit for the midnight release, plus lots of free food for all of us.



Epic. Win.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I just went into my local gamestop and they told me they have 250 regular preorders, 75 legendary, and 43 of the biggest kind. They also told me that they are getting a guy from Microsoft coming in dressed in a Master Cheif suit for the midnight release, plus lots of free food for all of us.



...  Take pics.


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2010)

I live in a small town so our gamestop doesn't get that special


----------



## Bleach (Aug 27, 2010)

My gamestop is doing a midnight release but IDK if there doing something like a guy in a master chief suit lol


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2010)

or food


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 27, 2010)

I was surprised because I am going to school in a small college town in Texas. (Even though the school itself is actually pretty large, probably why)

She said the procedures for the midnight release will be about 2 hours before they will finalize everyone's final payments and that even if you prepaid you need to get a receipt or you can't get the game. They said it should not take that long after midnight to get through all of us.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 27, 2010)

Dunno if my Gamestop is gonna do anything special, they were one of the few that did the special pre-release event where they showed a lot of footage and gave out prizes and shit a few weeks back.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 27, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Dunno if my Gamestop is gonna do anything special, they were one of the few that did the special pre-release event where they showed a lot of footage and gave out prizes and shit a few weeks back.



You mean that thing with T-Squared?


----------



## Tex (Aug 27, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I just went into my local gamestop and they told me they have 250 regular preorders, 75 legendary, and 43 of the biggest kind. They also told me that they are getting a guy from Microsoft coming in dressed in a Master Cheif suit for the midnight release, plus lots of free food for all of us.



Where do you live? My game stop never does shit like that. All they do is have Madden tournaments.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 27, 2010)

College Station. You?

So while not the biggest place in the world, there is a huge proportion of College students which explains it probably.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 27, 2010)

Man, the Big city Midnight Launches seem like fun, but I'd rather get my game and go home to play instead of waiting around.


Also I'll be playing this song in my first warthog ride during campaign


----------



## Taki (Aug 27, 2010)

Out here in Vegas, the midnight releases are always a big production. The gamestop I go to, there are these 2 hot blondes riding in a red bull SUV, and handing out as many as we can drink.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't think our GS is doing anything. They usually don't.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 27, 2010)

Tsukune Aono said:


> You mean that thing with T-Squared?


Nah not that, just a small event where Legendary Pre-orderers were treated to some goodies. Apparently my GS is one of the best in the country but it's a small ass store so it doesn't get a ton of special attention.


----------



## Augors (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm getting my game in the morning. I don't have a ride to go to the midnight party. 


OP; I know some of you guys don't like MLG, but it's cool to watch and get you pumped to Halo after a sick gameplay. It happens to me all the time. It's live too.


----------



## Taki (Aug 27, 2010)

I didnt see the whole Helmet/Armor page until now. You can have Emile's skull-etched EVA helmet? Sweet.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Aug 27, 2010)

You can also have Master Chief's voice in Firefight.


----------



## Taki (Aug 27, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> You can also have Master Chief's voice in Firefight.



Dont really care about voices.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Aug 27, 2010)

Taki said:


> Dont really care about voices.



It's a nice feature, it allows us complete customization.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 27, 2010)

And Cortana and Nathan Filliam (VA for head ODST)


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Aug 27, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> And Cortana and Nathan Filliam (VA for head ODST)



It'll be nice to see Cortana kicking some Covenant ass as a spartan.


----------



## Taki (Aug 27, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> It's a nice feature, it allows us complete customization.



I understand. But Im more of a visual effect kinda guy.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Aug 27, 2010)

Taki said:


> I understand. But Im more of a visual effect kinda guy.



Why not getting it all?!


----------



## Augors (Aug 27, 2010)

Taki said:


> I understand. But Im more of a visual effect kinda guy.


I need your GT to for some firefight or MM. What to you think the exclusive content(DLC) for those who pre-order Legendary edition? I think it's going to be a something kickass.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Aug 27, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> I need your GT to for some firefight or MM. What to you think the exclusive content(DLC) for those who pre-order Legendary edition? I think it's going to be a something kickass.



It has to, it costs a lot of money, it's gonna be worth it... I hope.


----------



## Augors (Aug 27, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> It has to, it costs a lot of money, it's gonna be worth it... I hope.


Hmm no. It's the statue, that's why it's so expenstive. The statue weights 10 lbs and a one of a kind.


----------



## Random (Aug 27, 2010)

It cant be a one of a kind, theres more than one


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 27, 2010)

Emile Helmet
Security Shoulder
Multi threat body
flaming helmet

my armor no doubt.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2010)

*Weekly Bungie Update*



​


----------



## Eki (Aug 28, 2010)

It's been fun for the past 10 years 

im glad to of been part of it since the beginning


----------



## Tex (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't want it to end


----------



## Random (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm glad I'm here for the end


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 28, 2010)

your silly if you think its the end of halo its just bungies last game


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 28, 2010)

I was kind of hoping for commentary on the game being released via xbox live. Oh well, guess we are waiting for sure till the 14th.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2010)

The last bungie made halo game, is the last game for me.

343 might be similar to bungie, but it doesnt make it the same thing.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll still be getting games from 343. Franky's there and that's all that matters.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2010)

343 lacks stosh. therefor have no one to blame but themselves for failing at something.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, that's true


----------



## Bleach (Aug 28, 2010)

I want that cake so badly


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2010)

Reach is so close yet so far away.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 28, 2010)

3 weeks right?

Damnit!

That week is going to be so hectic for me.

Sept. 9 or 10 is a major religious holiday for me. Sept. 11  . Sept. 13 my early morning class starts . Sept. 14 Reach :33


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 28, 2010)

That is such a bad ass cake


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2010)

Dunno if this was posted yet, but a friend of mine made this off the Deliver Hope trailer.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2010)

I love un-friggin-believable.

I don't think it was in H3.


----------



## Random (Aug 28, 2010)

thats cool


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 28, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Dunno if this was posted yet, but a friend of mine made this off the Deliver Hope trailer.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 28, 2010)

I just can't wait for this game. It's killing me inside having to wait  in the end though that wait will be worth it


----------



## Taki (Aug 28, 2010)

I just love that its gonna be *really* _really_ really hard to find this game repetitive in any way.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2010)

This is the end of an era. Reach is just getting closer by the day.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2010)

almost payed of my legendary edition


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2010)

Halo reach comes out the same day as my concert...but I'm in NYC...meaning I'll be getting halo reach earlier


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2010)

Skip concert, play reach.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2010)

Jay-z/Eminem one time performance >>> reach  But I'll have reach by the 10th...mark my words! So no need to skip the concert, I'll be playing 4 days already


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2010)

Reach > Life.


----------



## Negrito (Aug 28, 2010)

I should have reach before the 14th also.... My local shops always sell games a couple of days before they release lol..... that time is for campaign!


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2010)

I hope mine comes early.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 28, 2010)

Negrito said:


> I should have reach before the 14th also.... My local shops always sell games a couple of days before they release lol..... that time is for campaign!



i heard reach takes a while to complete


----------



## Taki (Aug 28, 2010)

Theaww said:


> i heard reach takes a while to complete



From the leaked live streams, hell yes it does.


----------



## Negrito (Aug 28, 2010)

Theaww said:


> i heard reach takes a while to complete



Good, Im jumping at it on Legendary from the beginning :ho

Good thing I haven't watched any of the leaked videos, I dont like ma reach spoiled


----------



## The Boss (Aug 28, 2010)

I pre-ordered my copy.. finally.  Probably gonna pick it up @ midnight... then play it when I wake up.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 28, 2010)

Got my Legendary edition paid off. :vuvu 
Now for the long-ass wait.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 28, 2010)

I had Legendary paid off in July:ho I also got it for free


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 28, 2010)

Theaww said:


> I had Legendary paid off in July:ho I also got it for free



You lucky bastard.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 28, 2010)

Tsukune Aono said:


> You lucky bastard.



don't hate...nah but i have my connections


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 28, 2010)

Wish I had some connections...after paying tuition and buying new textbooks for next quarter, I only have about $40 that I can spend.  Unless I can find a second job, I won't even be able to afford a regular edition.

I just have to hope that my roommate will buy it.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 28, 2010)

Legendary for free 

Share your secret


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

I got Halo 2 for free from my grandfather cause he worked at HP and i guess they some how got shipped some H2 or something and yea, what a christmas that was


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 29, 2010)

I have all visual flair.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2010)

Ur a true Halo fan.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 29, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Legendary for free
> 
> Share your secret



My dads Best friend is a regional manager for Gamestop


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

Reported for stealing


----------



## Theaww (Aug 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> Reported for stealing



What how am i stealing? 

When i Mean free i mean with in store credits...

Im just guaranteed to get Legendary


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

lulz it's just a joke.


2010'ers


----------



## Theaww (Aug 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> lulz it's just a joke.
> 
> 
> 2010'ers



 haha its cool


----------



## Bleach (Aug 29, 2010)

Can your dad hook me up  ?


----------



## Random (Aug 29, 2010)

How suggestive


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 29, 2010)

It's official...the higher ups want me to get Reach.  I was walking to my car in the parking lot when out the corner of my eye, I see something fluttering by.  I pick it up, and it's a twenty dollar bill.  I now have enough to buy Reach...so happy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 29, 2010)

Reach is life. Now you're alive.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 29, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> It's official...the higher ups want me to get Reach.  I was walking to my car in the parking lot when out the corner of my eye, I see something fluttering by.  I pick it up, and it's a twenty dollar bill.  I now have enough to buy Reach...so happy.



It's a sign that Reach is now your life.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> It's official...the higher ups want me to get Reach.  I was walking to my car in the parking lot when out the corner of my eye, I see something fluttering by.  I pick it up, and it's a twenty dollar bill.  I now have enough to buy Reach...so happy.


wtfbbq WHAT ARE THE ODDS OF THAT.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, what incredible luck. Someone's got your back and you now have life.


----------



## Augors (Aug 29, 2010)

I HAVE TO CARRY THIS ON THE MORNING OF SEPT 14!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm lugging that thing around with the utmost pride.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 29, 2010)

Gonna add a strap to it and wear it like a backpack


----------



## Augors (Aug 29, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Gonna add a strap to it and wear it like a backpack


LMAO! you get rep+



This is how MS find banned people and the people who leak Reach. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDi3AAS_q6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not taking any chances. I'm gonna be driving back, so I'm gonna put it in the seat next to me and buckleing it in so nothing happens to it


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm bringing a 42 incase someone tries something funny.  Midnight releases whether you may know it or not is serious business there may be some potential nut trying to rob you or the next person to you.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 29, 2010)

No midnight release for me


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2010)

At least you get it free amirite?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 29, 2010)

Kameil said:


> I'm bringing a 42 incase someone tries something funny.  Midnight releases whether you may know it or not is serious business there may be some potential nut trying to rob you or the next person to you.



I dont doubt it.  

Does anyone know how many pre-orders Reach has gotten so far?


----------



## Random (Aug 29, 2010)

i shouldve pre-ordered instead of just reserving.


----------



## Augors (Aug 29, 2010)

Tsukune Aono said:


> I dont doubt it.
> 
> Does anyone know how many pre-orders Reach has gotten so far?





It changes on tuesdays I heard.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 29, 2010)

Pre-order=/=Reserve?


----------



## Random (Aug 29, 2010)

Pre-order= they send it to you and you get extra ingame bonuses

Reserve= they just keep a game for you


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 29, 2010)

Cancel your reservation and pre-order.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2010)

That's strange I pre-ordered mine and they told me to pick it up for Midnight release.  Oh well meh can't complain.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2010)

Over 1 mill pre-order?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 29, 2010)

About a week ago it was at 1.3 mill.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2010)

This is crazy..  

I hope campaign  is good.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 30, 2010)

Did any of the spoilers tell how long the campaign is?

I hope its not short


----------



## Theaww (Aug 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> This is crazy..
> 
> I hope campaign  is good.



It is I hate myself though


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2010)

Why hate yourself? 

Imma probably finish campaign before I play matchmaking. * I wanna know how long campaign is too without spoilers.* Any news on that yet?


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 30, 2010)

so close. September 15th I will be at home doing nothing but playing reach


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Why hate yourself?
> 
> Imma probably finish campaign before I play matchmaking. * I wanna know how long campaign is too without spoilers.* Any news on that yet?



Same here. For my brother and I its a ritual that we beat the campaign (on legendary, of course) before heading into the multiplayer.


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2010)

I always play my games at the hardest difficulty now :/


I beat ODST on legendary in a few hours


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 30, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Same here. For my brother and I its a ritual that we beat the campaign (on legendary, of course) before heading into the multiplayer.



ME and my brother do the exact same. Usually on heroic though. This year I'm starting on Legendary though.


----------



## Tex (Aug 30, 2010)

I have shitty roommates and my first campaign run is always solo. But I don't mind, if it maximizes my Halo: Reach experience... then I don't care.


----------



## Tex (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but it's needed.

WTF is up with this commercial. Just saw it on the Picture Tube. Shouldn't MS be suing or something?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgu1fQIKjEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 30, 2010)

Hell yes.

That commercial is so annoying. "Oh shit new halo trai......oh."


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought the same thing.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 30, 2010)

I just found out I have my first test in Intercultural COMM on the 15th. I will definitely be using the midnight release to work the test material.


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2010)

Gotta share the love


----------



## Bleach (Aug 30, 2010)

What the hell was that commercial. At least they could have written a disclaimer at the end saying, "GO BUY REACH"


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2010)

I heard that MS had no idea/involvement in that commercial.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 30, 2010)

This ripoff has been brought to you by macrosoft.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 30, 2010)

i saw that i was like HALO REA- wait a minute samsung FUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 30, 2010)

At least it's an epic phone.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 30, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> I heard that MS had no idea/involvement in that commercial.



Not yet they don't.

Legion of Microsoft Lawyers...ASSEMBLE!!!!



Ergo Proxy said:


> I just found out I have my first test in Intercultural COMM on the 15th. I will definitely be using the midnight release to work the test material.



Last time an awesome game came out right before a test I stayed up all night and alternated between 1 hour of gaming and 30 minutes of studying.

Worked like a charm. Course I crashed hard afterwards.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 30, 2010)

argh...my game store better get legendary edition or else...argh


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2010)

lol, my dads trying to tell me im addicted to video games cause of this Truelife show on MTV


----------



## Theaww (Aug 30, 2010)

Eki said:


> lol, my dads trying to tell me im addicted to video games cause of this Truelife show on MTV



Same here


----------



## Random (Aug 30, 2010)

Trulife? never heard of it


----------



## Bleach (Aug 31, 2010)

lol we were talking about truelife today in one of my classes. I was just sitting there to the side kinda hiding in the corner lol

exaggeration but u know what i mean


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2010)

I just used to sleep in my classes :0

edit: fuck, i just saw the new reach trailer on a commercial but they cut out all the good shit


----------



## Tex (Aug 31, 2010)

Ah the part where Six gets into the Cove cruiser and chunks the nuke?


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah that's the good shit


----------



## Bleach (Aug 31, 2010)

New pre-order chart is out!!!!!!!!!!!!!



pre-orders were up about 20k from last week making it 203k from 183k

I don't think we will be able to surpass MW2 total pre-orders but we can certainly surpass there XBOX 360 orders XD


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2010)

Modern warfare was only good for like a month, then that shit started getting boring.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol, imagine if Halo was multi-platform. So many pre-orders.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 31, 2010)

Multi-platform Halo would go off the charts.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2010)

WHy am I so excited for this game. It's fooking Halo. God damnit.


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

I wish i had been there for all of the Halos....I'm such a bad person


----------



## Bleach (Aug 31, 2010)

How dare you not be there for all Halo's


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 31, 2010)

I couldn't experience the first 2 since i didn't have access to an Xbox, but i was there for 3 and ODST


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

I only played the first. I couldnt play the others for various reasons.  I'm gonna play all the others one of these days


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 31, 2010)

Well i've managed to play them all over time, but not consistently and i couldn't enjoy their releases


----------



## Theaww (Aug 31, 2010)

I was there for all 5? i don't know but i was like 8 when i started playing


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 31, 2010)

Halo: CE was released when I was in 3rd grade. I still had a Sega Dreamcast.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 31, 2010)

@ Theaww...Well 5 if you include Halo Wars. Reach would technically make 6.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 31, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> @ Theaww...Well 5 if you include Halo Wars. Reach would technically make 6.



i guess 5 then i never really played halo wars...


----------



## Tex (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, I've been around for all the releases. The year Halo: CE I was 14 years old and I remember having LAN parties every weekend. Once Halo 2 was released I was working the I.T Dept. at a local newspaper and my co-workers and I would host LAN parties in the conference rooms almost every other week. And for Halo 3 I was already in college and enjoyed the game with old friends online or with my roommates... but Halo: CE was still the most fun, by far.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 31, 2010)

Tex said:


> Wow, I've been around for all the releases. The year Halo: CE I was 14 years old and I remember having LAN parties every weekend. Once Halo 2 was released I was working the I.T Dept. at a local newspaper and my co-workers and I would host LAN parties in the conference rooms almost every other week. And for Halo 3 I was already in college and enjoyed the game with old friends online or with my roommates... but Halo: CE was still the most fun, by far.



That it was


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

indeed


----------



## Random (Aug 31, 2010)

I feel so young


----------



## Alien (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought Halo 1 the day it came out together with an Xbox. Cost me €700.

The weird thing is that i was actually going to the store to pre-order a Gamecube that day. I wasn't even planning on buying a Xbox


----------



## Tex (Aug 31, 2010)

Alien said:


> I bought Halo 1 the day it came out together with an Xbox. Cost me ?700.
> 
> The weird thing is that i was actually going to the store to pre-order a Gamecube that day. I wasn't even planning on buying a Xbox



Haha, much like going in to the store to buy milk and end up walking out with bread, spaghetti sauce, and a 2 liter of Cola.


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

I do stuff like that all the time


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

so..... 7 days


----------



## Bleach (Sep 1, 2010)

Alien said:


> I bought Halo 1 the day it came out together with an Xbox. Cost me ?700.
> 
> The weird thing is that i was actually going to the store to pre-order a Gamecube that day. I wasn't even planning on buying a Xbox



Dude thats hell expensive


----------



## Tex (Sep 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> so..... 7 days



Your getting it 7 days earlier?!


----------



## Bleach (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know if this was posted but  I found it awesome


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 1, 2010)

Alien said:


> I bought Halo 1 the day it came out together with an Xbox. Cost me ?700.
> 
> The weird thing is that i was actually going to the store to pre-order a Gamecube that day. I wasn't even planning on buying a Xbox


 awesome.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 1, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I don't know if this was posted but  I found it awesome



WTF IS THAT!? 
so unexpected!


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

I suppose thats an epic way to catch up on the story


----------



## Tex (Sep 1, 2010)

I must say, I agree with that guy. I really really really hated the Halo 3 ending. I mean sure the Legendary ending was better... but I mean that shitty ending with Admiral hood was retarded. I mean... seriously? The war is over and you have is a shitty piece of metal and like 20 Marines?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 1, 2010)

Halo 3 ending was weak as shit  Legendary made up for it though (kinda)


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 1, 2010)

That's all that counts right?


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

Halo 4


----------



## Theaww (Sep 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> Halo 4



i think 343 studios is making that


----------



## Alien (Sep 1, 2010)

Random said:


> I do stuff like that all the time



Same here, i once went out to get a couple of snacks and i came home with a ?120 Lord of the Rings deluxe extended edition dvd box.

I then proceeded to watch everything (35+ hours) in one sitting

FML


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

i don't want them too


----------



## Theaww (Sep 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> i don't want them too



1) ehh im not gunna care really

2) you know your ava rocks to nearly every one of my songs


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

Cause he keeps his pimp stride strong


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

I guess I'll try 343 Halo, I'll probably rent it first to see if it's worth it


----------



## Theaww (Sep 1, 2010)

Its like freaking me out


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

It's Halo but it's not _Halo_


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm buying all Halo. Bungie or 343.


----------



## Random (Sep 1, 2010)

I demand a Halo movie


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 1, 2010)

Stosh or Bust


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2010)

343 isn't gonna change Halo that much  i'll buy Halo regardless though it is the end of an era.


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea your probably right


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2010)

Random said:


> I demand a Halo movie



With a good budget and director/ cast. It has a very good job of doing great


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2010)

Not sure how i feel about a Halo movie, it could either do very very good or very very bad. I'd watch regardless of course


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2010)

We'd have to get someone like Peter Jackson or James Cameron


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2010)

Not James Cameron, dear god no. Visually he'd do an amazing job but he'd try to make some kind of subtle references that have absolutely no place in Halo: see Avatar for reference.

Peter Jackson's the guy i want  he doesn't fuck around and he gets to the importance of the story line.


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2010)

We could get M. Night Shamalan


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd assassinate him with the Halo 3 game case


----------



## Tex (Sep 2, 2010)

Random said:


> We could get M. Night Shamalan



Honestly, I would fucking ass rape his children if he did. I'm more than sure he'd fuck it up... for everybody. Shit. Look at The Last Airbender.


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2010)

No need to abuse his children for the fuck up _he_ is.


----------



## Tex (Sep 2, 2010)

Ruining my Halo movie would be a crime which would carry on to even a persons childrens children.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

Wasn't Peter Jackson in line for producing the Halo movie but they end up making District 9 instead? Fucking awesome movie by the way.


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Wasn't Peter Jackson in line for producing the Halo movie but they end up making District 9 instead? Fucking awesome movie by the way.



yea i think it went something like that. But if i remember correctly he chose not to do it because Master Chief never takes off his helmet and people usually connect better to the movie seeing the actors real life expression/ emotions etc.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

Eki said:


> yea i think it went something like that. But if i remember correctly he chose not to do it because Master Chief never takes off his helmet and people usually connect better to the movie seeing the actors real life expression/ emotions etc.


Rally? I thought it was because of issues with the copy right materials they were trying to get but it was taking too long so they decided to go ahead and make a low budget film instead?


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2010)

The two studios that were going to finance the movie tried to make some last minute budget changes so MS, Jackson and Blomkamp told them to fuck off. 

Blomkamp went on to direct District 9 (with Jackson as the producer). Best fuckin' scifi movie released last year.

Jackson and Blomkamp will have nothing to do with the Halo movie anymore, they've both moved on.

Guillermo Del Toro was also in the running but the first thing he did was redesign MC's helmet so they told him to fuck off too 

Steven Spielberg (a closet gamer) was rumoured to be interested last year.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2010)

Would you guys be okay with MC being unmasked in a Halo Movie? Personally I wouldn't mind. I also wouldn't mind if it dealt with ODSTs or Spartan IIIs.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

Im ok eith MC being umask...   I hope he has a fapable face.  



Alien said:


> The two studios that were going to finance the movie tried to make some last minute budget changes so MS, Jackson and Blomkamp told them to fuck off.
> 
> Blomkamp went on to direct District 9 (with Jackson as the producer). Best fuckin' scifi movie released last year.
> 
> ...


That makes more sense. I lol'd at redesigning MC's helmet. There are some things you just don't change.


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2010)

I must find this helmet for the lolz


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmm, so the only person we have right now for any possible movie is Spielberg? I wonder if he'd even do it anyway.


----------



## Tex (Sep 2, 2010)

They should hire me to be the director. I'd the direct the shit out of that movie... the right way.

On a serious note, I heard a rumor that Speilberg wanted in on a possible Halo movie. Forgot where and when I read about it though.


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2010)

Michael Bay should direct it.

Totally random splosions
Love story between the chief and a female elite
random camera movements that only look cool in Bay's mind



Kill me nao


----------



## Bleach (Sep 2, 2010)

NO! No Michael Bay around my Halo


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2010)

I will gladly kill you


----------



## Tex (Sep 2, 2010)

Killing someone is the most effective way of showing how much you love someone.

pek


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 2, 2010)

Let Bay produce.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

Alien said:


> Michael Bay should direct it.
> 
> Totally random splosions
> *Love story between the chief and a female elite*
> ...





FUND IT.


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2010)

More like Sgt. Johnson x ELite


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2010)

If Michael Bay comes anywhere near a Halo movie i will fucking kill 100 puppies and kittens.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 2, 2010)

He would surely die.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 2, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> If Michael Bay comes anywhere near a Halo movie i will fucking kill 100 puppies and kittens.



What will you do if Uwe Boll comes near a Halo movie?


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2010)

what about Tim Burton, and Johnny Depp could be Master Chief

That would be one freaky movie


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 2, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> What will you do if Uwe Boll comes near a Halo movie?



Please, don't even think that. He can feel our thoughts. Don't ruin Halo for me.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 2, 2010)

Random said:


> what about Tim Burton, and Johnny Depp could be Master Chief
> 
> That would be one freaky movie



 no No NO!


----------



## Negrito (Sep 2, 2010)

Tex said:


> On a serious note, I heard a rumor that Speilberg wanted in on a possible Halo movie. Forgot where and when I read about it though.



I heard of this too. Make it happen MS you know you'll make money out of it anyways.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2010)

I pre-ordered my copy earlier today. Also, is anyone here interested in watching Halo montages? I find them extremely entertaining.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought Steven Spielberg wanting to do a Halo movie was old news xD?

There's already this :/



but no other info yet


----------



## Tex (Sep 2, 2010)

Eki said:


> More like Sgt. Johnson x ELite



Have you read Contact Harvest? Johnson turns his swag on the last two pages.


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I thought Steven Spielberg wanting to do a Halo movie was old news xD?
> 
> There's already this :/
> 
> ...



2012 has officially become an epic year, at first it was just awesome cuz it's when i graduate HS, but now it's epic


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 2, 2010)

We just stopped taking reservations for the two special editions at my store, too many people coming in to reserve it. So glad we don't do midnight releases.


----------



## Alien (Sep 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNmb4rzzk9o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol, awesome.  Now I need to watch the movie again...


----------



## Random (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Tex (Sep 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYEJiMz8xQ[/YOUTUBE]

It's kinda cheesy. But some parts are pretty funny. Just typed in Halo parody lol


----------



## Bleach (Sep 3, 2010)

lol that was quite funny.

Master Chief is a douchebag XD


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2010)

Do you have to have the game pre-ordered in order to go get a copy at midnight? Or can i just go at midnight and buy the game without pre-ordering?


----------



## Tex (Sep 3, 2010)

Eki said:


> Do you have to have the game pre-ordered in order to go get a copy at midnight? Or can i just go at midnight and buy the game without pre-ordering?



If you don't pre-order/reserve, your chances of getting a copy that night will decrease immensely. Not to mention you'll have to wait in line even longer because pre-orders/reserve buyers get it first.


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2010)

hmm... shall pre-order it i guess :/


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, Pre-ordering is basically the express lane. Get in get out, play some fucking Reach


----------



## The Boss (Sep 4, 2010)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNmb4rzzk9o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


I lol'd whole heartily.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 4, 2010)

Someone is going to bitch and moan how that incredibly funny video is insensitive to the plight of a fictional group of characters.

Seriously, when Disney launched a teaser trailer on their website for Star Tours 2.0, they mentioned how Alderan was the voted the safest planet in the galaxy (obviously before episode 4). I kid you not someone thought that was insensitive to the "the most horrifying moment in all of Star Wars)
  :S


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 4, 2010)

:rofl That was quite hilarious


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 4, 2010)

Hahaha   Chief is such a douche.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 4, 2010)

​


----------



## Eki (Sep 4, 2010)

Im about to wet my pants for this game


----------



## Augors (Sep 4, 2010)

It's getting closer by the day.


----------



## Random (Sep 4, 2010)

Tex said:


> If you don't pre-order/reserve, your chances of getting a copy that night will decrease immensely. Not to mention you'll have to wait in line even longer because pre-orders/reserve buyers get it first.



Yup, i get to just walk in and walk out


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 4, 2010)

Just 10 more days to go boys and girls.


----------



## Random (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2010)

5 more days!


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 4, 2010)

Until what?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 5, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Until what?


He probably meant 9 more days.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 5, 2010)

If I recall he gets the game earlier.


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2010)

Gaynessssssssss


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah we'll have it Wednesday - Thursday.


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2010)

you lucky bastard


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 5, 2010)

Bungie's entire PAX Panel has been uploaded on Waypoint.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 5, 2010)

I found a few videos of some interesting gameplay. I can't wait for this game to be released. I plan on attending the midnight party, although I don't currently have access to my Xbox...

Aha! I persuaded my friend to lend me his while he is at school.


----------



## Augors (Sep 5, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Bungie's entire PAX Panel has been uploaded on Waypoint.


You guys have to watch the panels. It's so interesting how they come up with the idea of reach.

@Shiranui: Yea, Fragtality is a sick player. Nice find, bro.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 5, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Shiranui: Yea, Fragtality is a sick player. Nice find, bro.



Yes, he is. I'm intrigued by his game settings though. The evade ability definitely adds to the fast paced atmosphere, which is certainly welcome.


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2010)

I reserved my copy at Gamestop. I want all that free preorder DLC shit. 

Plus Legendary edition.


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2010)

Reach is almost within my reach


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2010)

^I see what you did there


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2010)

*Halo's Film and TV Hopes
Frank O'Connor on the game's big and small screen potential.*



> Good news: Microsoft stills wants to make a Halo  movie! Bad news: They're not going to do it anytime soon. In fact, there's a sliver of a chance you may see Halo brought to life on the small screen before it finally comes to the silver one.
> 
> In a chat with Variety, Halo honcho Frank O'Connor told the trade paper that the central character of Master Chief is deemed an obstacle as Microsoft looks to turn its blockbuster videogame franchise into a feature film. The enigmatic armor-clad warrior, whose face remains covered, is believed to be an impediment to audiences looking for an emotional connection to a protagonist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

Hmm... HBO anyone?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know how I feel about a Halo series.

It just sounds like something that wouldn't work for something like Halo :/.


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I don't know how I feel about a Halo series.
> 
> It just sounds like something that wouldn't work for something like Halo :/.



A mini series would be the best option imo. And it should focus on a regiment of Marines or on a ODST squad to make it easier for the Halo noobs to get emotionally attached to the characters.

I would cum buckets if it was Band of Brothers quality.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

Steven Spielberg anyone?


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2010)

He fucked up the Pacific good.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

I didn't get to see that series :/


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2010)

Be glad. 

Band of Brothers is the best series ever imo, but the Pacific sucked monkey balls.


----------



## Tex (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with Alien. Band of Brothers was epic. I've seen the entire series multiple times and I never get tired of it. The Pacific had it's moments but overall it was boring and over hyped.

But yea, if a Halo series were to ever be made, Master Chief would not be the right way to go. It would have to cover either ODST's or a Spartan squad.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 6, 2010)

8 days!


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2010)

Yea


----------



## Theaww (Sep 6, 2010)

I believe it is 7days 14hours and 47minutes


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2010)

I like Gamestop's timer, it's kool


----------



## Theaww (Sep 6, 2010)

haha yes it is


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]AvJGQRYOYmg[/YOUTUBE]

Kat can dance!


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

Im going to be playing at midnight while all you kiddies are still sleeping and waking up for school

by then ill be pro and you'll be shitting bricks


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2010)

Eki said:


> Im going to be playing at midnight while all you kiddies are still sleeping and waking up for school
> 
> by then ill be pro and you'll be shitting bricks



I'm going to be playing 4 days before you while you wait for it. By then I'll be a pro and you'll be shitting bricks


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll be pro within minutes of playing. Halo is like my nature. If I was a pokemon, my affinity would be DMR


----------



## Negrito (Sep 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I'm going to be playing 4 days before you while you wait for it. By then I'll be a pro and you'll be shitting bricks



Same here... I should be getting it as soon as it gets into the store.



Super Mike said:


> I'll be pro within minutes of playing. Halo is like my nature. If I was a pokemon, my affinity would be DMR



Halo is part of our DNA.


----------



## Tex (Sep 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Kat can dance!



I want to see what Kat can do in the bedroom.  (probably break some bones )



Eki said:


> by then ill be pro and you'll be shitting bricks



We'll both be pr0. I have work.. but fuck priorities. 



Super Mike said:


> I'll be pro within minutes of playing. Halo is like my nature. If I was a pokemon, my affinity would be DMR



Would your weakness be beautiful women?


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

Fuck the priorities


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2010)

Alien said:


> I would cum buckets if it was Band of Brothers quality.



Don't even say that!

If you say something like that I might get too excited


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

And we wouldn't want you to wet yourself, now would we?


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Don't even say that!
> 
> If you say something like that I might get too excited



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6CBK0AUYkg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Theaww (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll be pro tomorrow:ho


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll be pro within the next 2 years:ho


----------



## Theaww (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone have a vid/website of the WHOLE armory


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2010)

Nope                      .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 6, 2010)

I believe some vids have been posted for the armory, don't know if it was the whole thing though.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2010)

yea i doubt it


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2010)

At least for the 360


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 6, 2010)

That's the crazy part


----------



## Tex (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 6, 2010)

Fuck yeah, take that shit MW2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

Time to troll MW2 thread


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 6, 2010)

where is halo 3 for Windows. 

I am disappoint microsoft.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 7, 2010)

They probably won't have a Halo 3 PC version


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

Will they have a Halo Reach PC version


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 7, 2010)

Because Reach is just that awesome


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 7, 2010)

For fans of the show "Chuck":

Jeff and Lester, on the run after being wrongfully accused of blowing up the buymore, are willing to jeopardize their freedom for one thing, and one thing only....Halo: Reach.

Its just the first of a series of short webisodes, but it should lead to some laughs and any additional publicity for Chuck is a good thing in my book.


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

It's almost here


----------



## Theaww (Sep 7, 2010)

Bad News/Good News (depends on person)

GameStop has stopped taking pre-orders on all editions except normal 


BestBuy: Sold Out
Amazon: Very Few left
Wal-Mart: Sold Out(at least at mine)

Better hurry up!


----------



## Random (Sep 7, 2010)

Well i already preordered mine, and I'm getting normal anyway so it's not bad for me


----------



## Bleach (Sep 7, 2010)

Theaww said:


> Bad News/Good News (depends on person)
> 
> GameStop has stopped taking pre-orders on all editions except normal
> 
> ...



Do you mean sold out as in for all editions?

If so, that really sucks for some people. I barely pre-ordered mine on time XD. Like a week and a half ago but still . So excited.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 7, 2010)

Where is Deliver Hope, extended?


----------



## vegitabo (Sep 8, 2010)

don't know about multiplayer, but campaign was extremely short.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 8, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Do you mean sold out as in for all editions?
> 
> If so, that really sucks for some people. I barely pre-ordered mine on time XD. Like a week and a half ago but still . So excited.



Besides Normal editions yes the're all sold out


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 8, 2010)

Paid off the rest of mine yesterday! I preordered online to pick up in a different city than where I lived when I preordered. Just walked in and asked them to pay for the preorder and it worked!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2010)

Tomorrow!? I think so


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2010)

yeaaaaaaaaaaa buddy.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 8, 2010)

I played 2 hours of it yesterday, it was pure gold, I'll get it on day one.

How did I play?
It got leaked into the pirate bay, and the place where they rent Xbox for aprox 1 dollar an hour has modded xbox's, so they had it in system link with about 8 people... I couldn't resist...


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

So close.... considering calling in sick for work instead of taking the day off to use my sick days..  ...


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2010)

I have no job and im out of school 


midnight realese? No sleep till i pass out? Have a heart attack from too many energy drinks? Aw hells yea


----------



## Bleach (Sep 8, 2010)

Eki, I am jealous of you


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2010)

it will be shortly lived cause i really do need a job


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

Eki ...  Go get a job.


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2010)

Well i had an interview at walmart Monday


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

Get the job and send us all free games.  Spread the wealth.


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2010)

I doubt theyll hire me though


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2010)

Eki said:


> Well i had an interview at walmart Monday



Goodluck, heard walmart actually not bad to work out.


----------



## Tex (Sep 8, 2010)

Eki said:


> Well i had an interview at walmart Monday



If you get the job, just don't be the douche bag that always kicks me out for picking on kids at the Electronics dept. 



The Boss said:


> Get the job and send us all free games.  Spread the wealth.



I 2nd this motion.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 8, 2010)

What poor timing to_ not_ have an Xbox, but to have pre-ordered a copy of _Halo: Reach_. Of course, I found a way to play it after the midnight release, but I won't be able to use my own gamertag. *Le sigh*


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 8, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Where is Deliver Hope, extended?




Here


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn so close  and i don't have to work for 2 days after it comes out  i think 2 straight days of Reach sounds appropriate.


----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> Here



Nice                                          .


----------



## Bleach (Sep 8, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> Here



Aww man that made me cry


----------



## Tex (Sep 8, 2010)

^
I shed a single man tear everytime.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 8, 2010)

We have over 130 copies on reserve at my store. I really hope I'm not working on Tuesday


----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2010)

I just hope there isnt a huge line when i get there


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 8, 2010)

Random said:


> I just hope there isnt a huge line when i get there



We're doing a midnight release at a nearby store, since mine is in a mall. Hopefully that weeds out at least 30%+ of the people coming to pick it up.


----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2010)

Yea, i wont be at my local store at midnight so I'll miss all the crazy people, and i'll make sure i get mine in broad daylight so that no even crazier people attack me


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 8, 2010)

I only dread it cause it kills my numbers for the week. People want to get in, get their game, and get the fuck out. We only were able to reserve 8 of each special edition versions too, they went so fast.


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2010)

yea buddy, pre-order, midnight launch, jizz in my pants, wut?


----------



## Theaww (Sep 8, 2010)

It cant come out any faster


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2010)

5 more days buddy, we'll get through this together


----------



## Theaww (Sep 8, 2010)

i love you man:33


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Draydi (Sep 8, 2010)

The GameStop I reserved my copy at is having a launch event at 10PM on the 13th. Is this every GameStop? Anyone know what it's about?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 8, 2010)

Local gamestops act independently.


----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine too, but i cant make it. It's basically just a big launch party with a bunch of people you dont know


----------



## Draydi (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess it'll be worth going. No reason not to.

Sept 14th couldn't come any faster. Literally -_-


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 8, 2010)

I won't be getting mine until I get out of school, unless my gamestop releases them early.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 8, 2010)

Yea i won't be getting mine until after 1 when I get out class


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2010)

Yea the guy i was talking to (I think he was a manager) was saying that they are going to be doing something at 10pm. He told me he gets a free copy of reach, and he dosn't even have an xbox


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 8, 2010)

They officially start at 10 but I was talking to mine and they said they aren't even closing so you could get there sooner.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 8, 2010)

Random said:


> Nice                                          .





Bleach said:


> Aww man that made me cry





Tex said:


> ^
> I shed a single man tear everytime.





Where's my reps??

XD


----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2010)

I would rep if you actually made that


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 8, 2010)

My GS might be doing something for the release, all i know is i'll be there for it since i'm gonna be there for the midnight launch


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 8, 2010)

Random said:


> I would rep if you actually made that



I know, I was kidding


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not sure how interested in Halo 3 montages the lot of you are, but this is truly a:



Edited by Zola.


----------



## Augors (Sep 8, 2010)

@Shiranui: I saw that one the MLG forums. Zola work is pretty sick, in which he did a lot of badass montages back in the day (Halo 2) that were classics. Now these days you see some sick editing and more story telling in a montages.

I can't wait for Reach.  Fightfight anyone in Reach?

GT: Augors (I changed my GT not too long ago.)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll probably give Firefight a twirl, only if i'm playing with buddies though.


----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2010)

Can you do firefight online?


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe so; however, your focus should be on the link I just posted, Random.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 8, 2010)

Firefight and campaign will have online, I believe.


----------



## Augors (Sep 8, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I believe so; however, your focus should be on the link I just posted, Random.


I had to chagne my pant a couple of times. My god those clips were soooo sick. I loss it when a kid did the 180 degrees spin and no scope the other kid behind him, man. Also with the rocket and nade?! WTBBQ!


----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry, I'll check it out tommorow, i gotta go


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 8, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> I had to chagne my pant a couple of times. My god those clips were soooo sick. I loss it when a kid did the 180 degrees spin and no scope the other kid behind him, man. Also with the rocket and nade?! WTBBQ!



Indeed. The 3D introduction was wonderful as well, but I felt the raining sequence on Narrows was the climax of the video.


----------



## Augors (Sep 8, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Indeed. The 3D introduction was wonderful as well, but I felt the raining sequence on Narrows was the climax of the video.


My reaction to that.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 8, 2010)

It was beautiful. It made me want to play Halo.


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2010)

I made an uber gif


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 9, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> My reaction to that.




As for the vid, i've yet to watch, will after some sleep.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 9, 2010)

It was a sexy video.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes it was. I'll be putting the link in my signature for now.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Hopefully I am not a slowpoke here.  

Looks awesome. 



And this video is a little to gay for my liking... but some of you might dig this.

[YOUTUBE]u7X0_OiA7d0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm pretty lame for thinking this way but....that video is so much better knowing that the dancing Kat girl is in fact attractive under that helmet.



...and in fact a girl.


----------



## Tex (Sep 9, 2010)

I wish I could meet a girl like that. 

Instead, I'm surrounded by women who love jersey shore and going downtown to wear their new Ed Hardy shit.... (which isn't half bad lookin')


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 9, 2010)

Tex said:


> I wish I could meet a girl like that.
> 
> Instead, I'm surrounded by women who love jersey shore and going downtown to wear their new Ed Hardy shit.... (which isn't half bad lookin')



Sucks to be you 
XD

But anyway, I'm dying to have it on my dirty hands.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 9, 2010)

Gamer girls


----------



## Bleach (Sep 9, 2010)

Gamer Girls are hot


----------



## Augors (Sep 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hopefully I am not a slowpoke here.
> 
> Looks awesome.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to lie, but when I saw that I was like "Anal sex. " (there is a joke about Kat's butt.)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 9, 2010)

Gamer girls are hot....too bad they date doucehbags


----------



## Theaww (Sep 9, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> I'm not going to lie, but when I saw that I was like "Anal sex. " (there is a joke about Kat's butt.)



Kats ass!:ho (are you on B.net?)


----------



## Random (Sep 9, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Yes it was. I'll be putting the link in my signature for now.



Finally got to see it, it was epic


----------



## Bleach (Sep 9, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Gamer girls are hot....too bad they date doucehbags



Ez fix.

Dress as master chief


----------



## Augors (Sep 9, 2010)

Theaww said:


> Kats ass!:ho (are you on B.net?)


----------



## Negrito (Sep 10, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Gamer Girls are hot



I like to keep my girls and games separate . So when I want to ignore one I use the other :ho.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 10, 2010)

Gotta spread some rep 



Bleach said:


> Ez fix.
> 
> Dress as master chief


Fuck, i been doing it wrong the whole time.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 10, 2010)

This thread delivers in so many ways and is starting to turn into the Fairy Tail thread on the Library with all the T&A going on.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 10, 2010)

The chicks crawl at me, too bad they're the ugly ones.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 10, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Gamer Girls are hot



Lol not in my neck of the woods old buddy old pal.


----------



## Tex (Sep 10, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Lol not in my neck of the woods old buddy old pal.



lol, same here. All the gamer/anime girls I know are all fat and pimply...

But I'm sure they have beautiful personalities.....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

about this game


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2010)

How can you think that 

Its supposed to be best in series hopefully. Storyline anyways.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> about this game



You mad cuz it's styl'n on you.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 10, 2010)

He mad


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

I finished H1-3

I got tired of halo 3 so I don't know if I really want to buy this and/or ODST


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 10, 2010)

This is gonna be waaaaaaay better then Halo 3 my friend.


----------



## Tex (Sep 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I finished H1-3
> 
> I got tired of halo 3 so I don't know if I really want to buy this and/or ODST





Butō Renjin said:


> This is gonna be waaaaaaay better then Halo 3 my friend.



It's like comparing a girl with a great ass... to a girl with a great ass.... AND a great rack. 

Ya dig?


----------



## Random (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome analogy


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2010)

Yea I also got tired of Halo 3 but I think Reach is going to reignite the flame


----------



## Augors (Sep 10, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You mad cuz it's styl'n on you.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 10, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Yea I also got tired of Halo 3 but I think Reach is going to reignite the flame



The haters will be hatin'.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> The haters will be hatin'.



Except I never was "hatin"

Nor will I be "hatin"

Nor am I "hatin"


----------



## Augors (Sep 10, 2010)

Wal-mart ad.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVLU4nX4AXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont feel like going thru all those choices, after the first 2 theres 3-4 more depending on which one u choose


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 10, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Except I never was "hatin"
> 
> Nor will I be "hatin"
> 
> Nor am I "hatin"



I wasn't talking about you D:

I meant those Halo haters.


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2010)

everyone be using gamercard sigs now. I wonder why that be???


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

I fired up H3 again since I now got my parents trueHD 50ish inch TV in my room now.

Asses were kicked :ho


----------



## Random (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont got much to put on my gamercard since my xbox reset and i lost my profile and all my gamerpoints, had to start all over


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 10, 2010)

Random said:


> I dont got much to put on my gamercard since my xbox reset and i lost my profile and all my gamerpoints, had to start all over



Xbox fail!


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> I wasn't talking about you D:
> 
> I meant those Halo haters.



I know ;D! I was just saying lol.

and I would use a gamercard sig if I had anything to show off D:

I recently got 5k GS lol


----------



## Random (Sep 10, 2010)

Tsukune Aono said:


> Xbox fail!



and it was an awful time for it to do so, i dont have any games or money to buy games. I only had enough to get Reach


----------



## Augors (Sep 10, 2010)

Spinning belts don't die. They're just spinning out of action​


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2010)

lulz, treyarch


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2010)

Sexy Time 

lol @ justin bieber


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2010)

i don't sport nerd cloths :/


----------



## Random (Sep 10, 2010)

God it suucks to be not to be an adult when all these Halo events are goin on

But i got a call from GameStop telling me Reach was almost here and it brightened my day


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 10, 2010)

Amazon release date delivery beats all.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 11, 2010)

Remember Reach, Forget Call of Duty.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Some of the new spree medals are interesting.



Mouseover the images to see them.

"Inconceivable" Kill 35 opponents in a row without dying.
"Unfrigginbelievable" Kill 40 opponents in a row without dying.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 11, 2010)

Unfrigginbelievable made a come back!!!
Awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

watched some trailers

game is moving towards


----------



## Bleach (Sep 11, 2010)

Glad we have another reach fanboy


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 11, 2010)

Is there a list (and descriptions) for the classes that will be available?


----------



## Theaww (Sep 11, 2010)

Read every medal out loud in the announcers voice


----------



## DeathWish08 (Sep 11, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Is there a list (and descriptions) for the classes that will be available?


By classes, are you referring to the Load outs?


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't been following Halo since halo 2 as I never bought a 360, till about 2 days ago...

How does this look in terms of game play? I always liked halo 1 (despite the laggy jump) over halo 2 overall.... Never touched 3 or ODST. Better gameplay mechanics overall?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 11, 2010)

Waaay better. You will shit your pants.


----------



## Alien (Sep 11, 2010)

Nothing beats Halo 1 but i'm a Halo oldfag. 

Forgot to pre-order this btw


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 11, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Waaay better. You will shit your pants.



Care to explain how? What's different?

Most "new" games don't have that "I shit my pants" factor anymore... You know, lack of originality....


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, check out bungie.net they have all the Reach info you could want.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 12, 2010)

IGN review is out. 9.5


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 12, 2010)

Reviews have been pouring in and it is UNIVERSAL ACCLAIM.

General consensus is that Bungie's swan swong is the best Halo game yet (yes, even better than CE).

I think the (10/10) sums it up pretty nicely: 



> Halo: Reach is everything a Halo fan has ever dreamed for. All that was lacking from previous Halo games is here and then some. This is Bungie's love letter to their fans and they've definitely gone out with a bang.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 12, 2010)

Reach is going to be good, but halo CE was a classic.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> IGN review is out. 9.5



How expected        .


----------



## Negrito (Sep 12, 2010)

Can't wait for Monday!


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

Durnit, I was gonna post the IGN review... anyways..


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 12, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Reach is going to be good, but halo CE was a classic.


Pretty much everyone is saying that this game is better than CE.

Every single hardcore Halo fan who I know have snagged this game early is saying that they would rank this above CE; not too mention the reviewers are saying it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

To be honest people who think Combat Evolved was the best, it's pretty sad. It was a good game, but bland.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

fuck its so close


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Reach is going to be good, but halo CE was a classic.



Yup

Hearing the halo theme for the first time
Driving onto the surface of Halo for the first time
Assault on the control room level. 

So epic

I'm such an oldfag when it comes to games


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Reach is going to be good, but halo CE was a classic.



CE will always be a classic but I think Halo 2 was the best of the series

IGN Ratings:
Halo CE: 9.7
Halo 2: 9.8
Halo 3: 9.5
ODST: 9
Reach: 9.5

Gamespot:
Halo CE: 9
Halo 2: 9.4
Halo 3: 9.5
ODST: 9.0




Echø said:


> Also, Bleach, Mackenzie Rosman > Selena Gomez. Whore.



What? Mackenzie Rosman, the girl who looks like she was ran over by a lawnmower? 

I don't think so


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

Nostalgia clouding judgment. Reach will reign supreme


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Nostalgia clouding judgment. Reach will reign supreme



Shut up brat or i'll smack you with my walking stick 

Halo CE for life bitch


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 12, 2010)

IGN Uk gave it 10.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

> What? Mackenzie Rosman, *the girl who looks like she was ran over by a lawnmower?*



Bitch _please._

Now gtfo outta here.


After watching the Reach Review I can solemnly say it does make me wish I had my 360 back


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

Alien said:


> Yup
> 
> Hearing the halo theme for the first time
> Driving onto the surface of Halo for the first time
> ...



its ok, ive been playing halo since the beginning and im only 18


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Bitch _please._
> 
> Now gtfo outta here.
> 
> ...



Ewww. I think I threw up 

But lets not go OT 

and the beginning of the reach review had some awesome imagery.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm working on release day, this should be fun


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

Bleach said:


> CE will always be a classic but I think Halo 2 was the best of the series
> 
> IGN Ratings:
> Halo CE: 9.7
> ...





Can't wait to play 4 player co-op.


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2010)

Eki said:


> its ok, ive been playing halo since the beginning and im only 18



That's probably the reason why you turned out to be a half decent person compared to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the CAGFC


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

Mmmm I love it when she invades a thread like that.  

I get to play through Reach's Campaign this Friday, and the following friday Lan party at my friends with it. Gonna be SIICK.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

They all adore me in there. Its like they want my cock, but im just like, "No btech "


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2010)

:33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0mQk7JEVq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

i remember the guitar song in H2 when you walked in onto those brutes and elites, epicness


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

I remember there being an oddly placed Breaking Benjamin song in Halo 3 when you enter a room full of brutes.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2010)

Halo CE - Best single player
Halo 2 - Best MUlti
Halo 3 - Good mix of both
ODST - Good story
Reach - ???


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

Reach is all that shit cranked to 11.

I think Halo 3's defining flaw was that the campaign was way too short. Especially for the ending of the main trilogy.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

And the ending just left more questions 

I didn't like how the books didn't coincide with the games. And i wonder if they'll show Dr. hasley in Reach


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 12, 2010)

Got to finish my homework so I can play this game come Monday...


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

They've already shown Halsey in the trailers

Legendary Ending was pretty good actually.

The books coincide, just not verbatim. I'm sure the books had to have some kind of creative flexibility.


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Got to finish my homework so I can play this game come Monday...



Reach is more important than school


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Reach is all that shit cranked to 11.
> 
> I think Halo 3's defining flaw was that the campaign was way too short. Especially for the ending of the main trilogy.



True and even so it was 10X better then Halo's campaign lol.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

I hated Halo 3's campaign. Well, ok I didn't hate it, I enjoyed it, but not as much as people riding Bungie's dick who think Halo is the best thing ever.


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2010)

Halo 3's campaign was incredibly meh imo. Felt like a fodder sci-fi shooter to me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

Halo 2's stands out as my favorite personally. Not even entirely sure why.


----------



## Cash (Sep 12, 2010)

that was a nice video review. even more pumped.


----------



## Alien (Sep 12, 2010)

I disliked Halo 2's campaign at first because it was nothing like the famous E3 trailer but in retrospect it was probably the second best campaign.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

im pretty pissed people are playing right now as we speak


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

Halo 3's campaign wasn't really that memorable either. The exceptions, I think, would be Cortana, The Storm, The Covenant, Halo

Levels like Rat's Nest and Sierra 117 just felt like filler.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> True and even so it was 10X better then Halo's campaign lol.



The fuck is wrong with me...meant halo 2's.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 12, 2010)

Halo 3's campaign was _terrible_ except for the Scarab battle that was the only memorable bit. That Cortana level is also memorable but not for a good reason but becuase the whole level looked like a giant butthole.

Multiplayer is where it's at though, sooo much fun.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't really see how anyone could say halo 2's mp was better than 3's simply for the fact of forge alone.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 12, 2010)

I prefer this version of the Halo Theme, it sounds so fresh.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLt5_ME_2_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2010)

Fuck GameZone 

but



Metacritic actually gave halo reach a good score. Now that was unexpected. Metacritic is usually the biggest hardass on rating.

Now I'm even more damn excited!


----------



## Theaww (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh man i'm exited


----------



## Twilit (Sep 12, 2010)

36 Hours :ho


Funny story; I didn't even have this pre-ordered until yesterday. I had Pre-Ordered Black Ops about 4 months ago, and forgot to do Reach.

So yesterday, I go into gamestop to trade in WFC and MW2 (Let's be honest, they're not getting played anymore.) and I cancelled my Black Ops PO for Reach xD

Got a total of 48.75 for the games, too. Very surprising for GameStop.



So, anybody getting the Collectors or Legendary ed's?


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope I can find this being sold early tomorrow


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I can't really see how anyone could say halo 2's mp was better than 3's simply for the fact of forge alone.



The maps, mostly.


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2010)

Just finished burning it
Be right back


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

I loathe you.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2010)

Has anyone checked the Reach ad on the youtube homepage?

The announcer from Halo announces everything you DO LOL

If you double click, he says "DOUBLE CLICK!".

If you scroll he says "SCROLLING SPREE"

Oh man this is funny


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder how much I'll receive by trading in Halo 3: _ODST_ today. I have an extra copy, and I'm hoping to lower the cost of _Reach_, if only slightly.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I'm gonna trade ODST, L4D2, and some shitty Nardo games.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 12, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I wonder how much I'll receive by trading in Halo 3: _ODST_ today. I have an extra copy, and I'm hoping to lower the cost of _Reach_, if only slightly.


Game stop is giving you an extra 25% trade in if you put it towards your Reach Pre Order.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 12, 2010)

Twilit said:


> Game stop is giving you an extra 25% trade in if you put it towards your Reach Pre Order.



Ah, so even if I've already pre-ordered my copy of Halo: _Reach_ the trade-in credit is increased by 25 percent?


----------



## Taki (Sep 12, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Ah, so even if I've already pre-ordered my copy of Halo: _Reach_ the trade-in credit is increased by 25 percent?



Probably not.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 12, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Has anyone checked the Reach ad on the youtube homepage?
> 
> The announcer from Halo announces everything you DO LOL
> 
> ...



I can't find this for some reason


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

Go to youtube, and see the banner ad on the top of the page for Reach? Fill it out and make sure it's over 18 and it'l go to it.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 12, 2010)

Halo 2's maps were better, imo. You can't get any better than Lockout.

I preordered Reach from Best Buy, getting a free $20 gift card in the process.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Go to youtube, and see the banner ad on the top of the page for Reach? Fill it out and make sure it's over 18 and it'l go to it.



Yeah that's what I mean the banner isn't showing. I hope it's not one of those "not in England" things.

Nevermind though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

Who is everyone's favorite character? I myself like Emile.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

I want to use Cortona's voice 

On a side note, i Watched Halo Legends yesterday. Really quite something else seeing halo in Anime form


----------



## Negrito (Sep 12, 2010)

This is the first time I've ever been so anxious for a Monday to come (I hate mondays). But Reach is worth it.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 12, 2010)

Midnight release!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 12, 2010)

Eki said:


> I want to use Cortona's voice
> 
> On a side note, i Watched Halo Legends yesterday. Really quite something else seeing halo in Anime form



Spartan 1337 reporting for duty!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 12, 2010)

Echø said:


> Who is everyone's favorite character? I myself like Emile.


I'm a hardcore Emile fan, i even bought as shirt that has his skull on the front and i'm wearing it for the first time to the midnight release 

EDIT: 8,000th Post here!!! Been long enough.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Kat personally.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

I like his knife.


----------



## Tex (Sep 12, 2010)

Jun - A266, be my fav Char.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

I like him a lot as well. Wait, does he use a Pistol? Also.. does Emile have a pistol?


----------



## Tex (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sure they all have pistols, but I like Jun since he's a sniper.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

the smg is not in this game isn't it?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2010)

I personally like Kat also.

And her robot arm.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 12, 2010)

Who's in Australia apparently they're getting it tonight? (Time zone differences)


----------



## Tex (Sep 12, 2010)

Eki said:


> the smg is not in this game isn't it?



Nope, don't think so.



Bleach said:


> I personally like Kat also.
> 
> And her robot arm.



I can't a think or two that we can do with that arm. :ho


----------



## Random (Sep 12, 2010)

Spartan 1337 FTW


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 12, 2010)

Taki said:


> Probably not.



I was surprised to find that they did, actually. I received $18 for Halo 3: _ODST_, which allowed me to purchase Halo: _Reach_.

Now, does anyone want to play some Halo 3?


----------



## Taki (Sep 12, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I was surprised to find that they did, actually. I received $18 for Halo 3: _ODST_, which allowed me to purchase Halo: _Reach_.
> 
> Now, does anyone want to play some Halo 3?



No way? They didnt do that when I traded ODST for MW2. Gay

Anyways. Gamertag: *Sercut*

Commence with the friend requests.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 12, 2010)

Taki said:


> No way? They didnt do that when I traded ODST for MW2. Gay
> 
> Anyways. Gamertag: *Taki*
> 
> Commence with the friend requests.



I'm sorry, I must be special in some way. Perhaps it's my devilish charm? Who knows.

I'll send you a friend request shortly.

For anyone else who is interested, my gamertag is: I itZ Shamwow I (it was a joke, my normal account is sShiranui, but it expired).


----------



## Taki (Sep 12, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I'm sorry, I must be special in some way. Perhaps it's my devilish charm? Who knows.
> 
> I'll send you a friend request shortly.



More power to you man. I wish I was that lucky, lol


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 12, 2010)

Taki said:


> More power to you man. I wish I was that lucky, lol



Are you currently online?


----------



## Taki (Sep 12, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Are you currently online?



No, I sent a request via Xbox.com


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah, all right. Well, I'm playing at the moment if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Tex (Sep 12, 2010)

Can't play right now.

Cowboys are playing. Football.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 12, 2010)

Tex said:


> Can't play right now.
> 
> Cowboys are playing. Football.



:33 A fellow Cowboys fan.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 12, 2010)

less than two days.

I feel like the anticipation to halo 3 was much longer.


----------



## Augors (Sep 12, 2010)

Who's skipping school/work for Reach? 

I'm going to.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

Wish I could.


----------



## Augors (Sep 12, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Wish I could.


Noooo, Mike! :sad

BTW! Did anyone get a message from gamestop with that screaming lady about your pre-order for Reach? She was sooo damn loud and extra happy. <_<


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

Have a test over derivatives. We just learned this shit Thursday


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

I got a text message :-D

Ah, my first midnight launch, i am excited


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 12, 2010)

Thankfully I won't need to skip any classes, because I have none scheduled on Tuesday.


----------



## Augors (Sep 12, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Thankfully I won't need to skip any classes, because I have none scheduled on Tuesday.


Only reason I'm doing it is cause I have all my requirements done. Tuesdays is nothing really going on in my classes since my schedule got changed up a lot and I don't start my change classes untill wedesday, so it's a good day.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you guys in college?


----------



## Augors (Sep 12, 2010)

Eki said:


> Are you guys in college?


I'm a Senior in high school.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

ah, the best year :]


----------



## Negrito (Sep 12, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Who's skipping school/work for Reach?
> 
> I'm going to.



School and work know their place when it comes to Halo. But I do work tomorrow  and my local game store is releasing it tomorrow...... but I'm only working for 4 hours.... it will be agonizing.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm a senior in HS as well.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 12, 2010)

I am a freshman in college.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I am a freshman in college.



what happens if you skip a class? Do you go to the class the next day and not know wtf is going on?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm a sophomore in college


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2010)

Yea I wish I could skip my class but the first week of my late start class starts tomorrow.

/fml

WHY A FUCKING TUESDAY DAMNIT


----------



## Tex (Sep 13, 2010)

Am I the oldest here? I'm 23 and a senior in College. Would have graduated already had I not started coaching when I did :/

Anyway. REACH! IT'S SO DAMN CLOSE! I'm calling in to work on Tuesday and leaving work early to wait outside GameStop!


----------



## Random (Sep 13, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Who's skipping school/work for Reach?
> 
> I'm going to.



I really wish i could



Eki said:


> Are you guys in college?



I'm an Junior in HS



SatoiK said:


> BTW! Did anyone get a message from gamestop with that screaming lady about your pre-order for Reach? She was sooo damn loud and extra happy. <_<



She made me even more excited


----------



## Kameil (Sep 13, 2010)

Just woke up and excited for tonight I'll be coming for that pickup come midnight release.  

Incase any of y'all will be on add me for Coo-p, Firefight, Slayer, etc. 

I feel like this round about those will be my primary playlists I'll excel in.  

GT: lihL deucE


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 13, 2010)

Our Gamestop is letting us use one of their electrical outlets. So me and a couple friends are bringing two TVs, two 360 consoles, an extension cord and a power strip. Much fun will be had this evening.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Fucking a guys!!! It's almost upon us


----------



## Augors (Sep 13, 2010)

It's Reach eve. 

I'm sooo psyched right now.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 13, 2010)

Australia gets it at 10 Est!


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 13, 2010)

Tex said:


> Am I the oldest here? I'm 23 and a senior in College. Would have graduated already had I not started coaching when I did :/



I'm 25


Aaaargggh UPGRADE TO PRO PHOTOBUCKET TODAY


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 13, 2010)

So glad I dont have class tomorrow until later that night. Haloin it up, all day baby.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 13, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So glad I dont have class tomorrow until later that night. Haloin it up, all day baby.



Lucky. I got class at 9:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Negrito (Sep 13, 2010)

I should be having it in a couple of hours and be playing it by 3-3:30. Work is setting me back a few hours. 

Here's my GT for anybody that has the game already: RABIOSOS


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 13, 2010)

after watching the review I really don't see the big deal about this game. Who wants to shoot a hundred times before killing an enemy. It's just retarded. I mean MW2 isn't all that either, but at least people die when they're supposed to. In that review you see someone shoot at least 5 bullets right in the back of someone stealing a flag. How the hell can you survive that? Also the aim system is meh imo. I was thinking about playing this before, but I really don't see why I should anymore. It's back to Modern shitware 2.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 13, 2010)

If it was meant to be realistic, it wouldn't be in fucking space


----------



## Little Washu (Sep 13, 2010)

Shit I got a class that starts at 8:30 and another one at 10:00 tomorrow.  Come noon however I'll be hitting up Reach.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

If anyone wants to play, hit me up. Ill be on alllll night


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 13, 2010)

I guess I should pick this up as I'm getting a 360 today....

Another $50 for online play sucks though


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

Actually i think their having a deal right now where you save like $20 for a 12 month membership


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> after watching the review I really don't see the big deal about this game. Who wants to shoot a hundred times before killing an enemy. It's just retarded. I mean MW2 isn't all that either, but at least people die when they're supposed to. In that review you see someone shoot at least 5 bullets right in the back of someone stealing a flag. How the hell can you survive that? Also the aim system is meh imo. I was thinking about playing this before, but I really don't see why I should anymore. It's back to Modern shitware 2.



They're called energy shields, they exist in every Halo.
After they drop, you die from a single headshot.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

Reach is about to make CoD look like a joke


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 13, 2010)

Eki said:


> Actually i think their having a deal right now where you save like $20 for a 12 month membership



Link?

I only see a deal where its $20 off if you also get the 250gb 360s bundle.

I already have the console on the way here, so I just need the membership.

Edit: Newegg has 12 months for $40, which isn't bad.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

Synthetickiller said:


> Link?
> 
> I only see a deal where its $20 off if you also get the 250gb 360s bundle.
> 
> ...



In the xbox live dashboard, you need a credit card though.
Oh, and you get 3 months of free Xbox live when you get your Xbox.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2010)

Lucky me, gamefly is sending this to me right now.


----------



## Sindri (Sep 13, 2010)

Pre Ordered this from Amazon so it should be here tomorrow morning


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 13, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> They're called energy shields, they exist in every Halo.
> After they drop, you die from a single headshot.


Yes, but you have to shoot like 5 times before the energie shield drops. So at least 6 bullets before someones dead (if you're lucky).


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

Just different game play styles.


----------



## Random (Sep 13, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yes, but you have to shoot like 5 times before the energie shield drops. So at least 6 bullets before someones dead (if you're lucky).



Well if you dont like it then dont get it, one person isnt gonna be much compare to the million that already preordered it


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yes, but you have to shoot like 5 times before the energie shield drops. So at least 6 bullets before someones dead (if you're lucky).



And the problem with that is...?

If you don't like that, play SWAT, one headshot and you're dead.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope the weapons are more balanced, no more of this Sniper&BR>All bullshit.

Edit: I forgot the BR is gone in this one, I just hope the replacement gun isn't OP as well.


----------



## Random (Sep 13, 2010)

7 1/2 hours left


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I hope the weapons are more balanced, no more of this Sniper&BR>All bullshit.
> 
> Edit: I forgot the BR is gone in this one, I just hope the replacement gun isn't OP as well.



The DMR takes a lot of skill, you can't spam it or else you'll lose accuracy.

I played 4 hours of Reach already, so I know .


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2010)

Good, the main reason I quit playing Halo is because everybody would just be using the same weapon.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2010)

So...close....i'm heading to my GS early just to shoot the breeze before the launch begins.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 13, 2010)

I won't even get my copy until 1PM tomorrow


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I won't even get my copy until 1PM tomorrow



Sucks to be you, I'll get mine at 9 am.


----------



## Augors (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm going to add people now. I'll get my Reach tomorrow morning from GS. 


GT: Augors


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

10 hours left


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Longest 10 hours...ever.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

It's 8 hours for me!


----------



## Augors (Sep 13, 2010)

Get more psyched.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

Bungie are teasing motherfuckers...


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah, a mere three hour class separates me and my local Halo: _Reach_ party, hosted by Gamestop. I was intrigued to find that there will be awards given to players, and prizes to those who arrive early. I am determined to win something.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Very informative 

I dunno yet if my GS is doing anything special, i'll find out when i get there i guess. I hope they do.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

My store will have a midnight release, I don't know about anything else.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Since my Gamestop does so well i'd figure they'd be one of the stores to do something for the fans, but it's a small store so my dreams may be dashed.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 13, 2010)

glad you guys are excited cause the Bungie forum kind of died...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2010)

That's odd, i'd figure the Bungie forum would be seething with rabid Halo fans.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 13, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> That's odd, i'd figure the Bungie forum would be seething with rabid Halo fans.



Its pretty quite which is shocking...Also there are now about 30,000 people playing Reach

WTF is up with the photobucket ???


----------



## Random (Sep 13, 2010)

I wanna go to the launch event so bad , now i wont be able to sleep to night because i'll be thinking about all the other people who are enjoying themselves


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Theaww said:


> Its pretty quite which is shocking...Also there are now about 30,000 people playing Reach
> 
> WTF is up with the photobucket ???


Already? Lucky bastards, i still gotta wait like 6 hours or so.

The photobucket thing fixed itself for me.


----------



## Little Washu (Sep 13, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> I'm going to add people now. I'll get my Reach tomorrow morning from GS.
> 
> 
> GT: Augors



I forgot that I was friends with you on Live.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 13, 2010)

I feel kinda young here though...

You guys are in your 20's


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2010)

How old are you? I'm just barely in my 20's.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm 19. I feel young compared to some of you guys.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 13, 2010)

16

...the photobucket thing fixed itself


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

I sold my old Xbox 1 to get Reach


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> I sold my old Xbox 1 to get Reach



Very good deal,I still have my old Xbox for some reason.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

Rurushu said:


> Very good deal,I still have my old Xbox for some reason.



I still had mine for some strange reason too... Nostalgia??
I didn't have any money, so I sold it and got 60 dllrs for it :3
It's not a lot, but it was a nice deal, nobody buys that shit anymore lol


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2010)

When ever I watch the Deliver Hope trailer for Reach I get hyped,this game's storyline is going to be so dramatic and entertaining. I'm probably going to want to read the Halo books after finishing this game.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

Rurushu said:


> When ever I watch the Deliver Hope trailer for Reach I get hyped,this game's storyline is going to be so dramatic and entertaining. I'm probably going to want to read the Halo books after finishing this game.



I'm going to live obsessed with Halo this whole month


----------



## Theaww (Sep 13, 2010)

Rurushu said:


> When ever I watch the Deliver Hope trailer for Reach I get hyped,this game's storyline is going to be so dramatic and entertaining. I'm probably going to want to read the Halo books after finishing this game.



Just saw it on National TV so pumped


----------



## Tex (Sep 13, 2010)

The books are amazing. Read every single one.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

Tex said:


> The books are amazing. Read every single one.



Is Halo:Legends worth checking out too??


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> Is Halo:Legends worth checking out too??



I've watched this one,it was a very good animated movie and it explained everything straight from the beginning of the Halo Universe.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool, I just need to find an HD BluRay Rip :3


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 13, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> In the xbox live dashboard, you need a credit card though.
> Oh, and you get 3 months of free Xbox live when you get your Xbox.



I got my 360 hooked up...

Comes with 1 month. 

At least streaming media works, even MKVs thanks to tversity. 

Now I just need to get a game. Maybe I'll buy reach?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2010)

got my copy pre-ordered today


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

6 more hours


----------



## Theaww (Sep 13, 2010)

Might not have to go to school tomorrow!


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

But you'll still have to wait till your mommy or daddy comes home to get it for you


----------



## Random (Sep 13, 2010)

The life of a 16 yr old is so hard


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

Been thar dun it


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 13, 2010)

Getting reach at 12:01


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

So am i


----------



## Tex (Sep 13, 2010)

As am I.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

Were just the fucking awesome trio


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 13, 2010)

Life is fucking great


----------



## Tex (Sep 13, 2010)

And my axe!


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

And on and on and on and on and on and on. 


Dooooooont stoooooooop believinnnnng


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 13, 2010)

Halo is going to be awesome but it isn't going anywhere, I can wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 13, 2010)

Whenever I start playing multiplayer/forge/custom games

add me GT: *Sn1peM1k3*

DON'T STOP BELIEVING!


----------



## Theaww (Sep 13, 2010)

Eki said:


> But you'll still have to wait till your mommy or daddy comes home to get it for you



Nah I can get it myself the manager is my bestfriend


----------



## Tex (Sep 13, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> DON'T STOP BELIEVING!





Journey.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Whenever I start playing multiplayer/forge/custom games
> 
> add me GT: *Sn1peM1k3*
> 
> DON'T STOP BELIEVING!


[YOUTUBE]xEFYkYi34o4[/YOUTUBE]


Theaww said:


> Nah I can get it myself the manager is my bestfriend



Ohohoho nice


----------



## Theaww (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah if you remember (not sure if i told you guys this) but i got Legendary edition for free:ho


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol yea you did 

Reach + Journey = too epic to even know what epic is


----------



## Augors (Sep 13, 2010)

Eki said:


> Lol yea you did
> 
> Reach + Journey = too epic to even know what epic is


I smell a montage. :ho


----------



## Theaww (Sep 13, 2010)

I can haz montage?


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

Remember Reach, Forget Call of Duty :3


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 13, 2010)

GT: Plaguer70

Man, this wait is killing me.
And I'm soo fangasming right now .


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm going to go to sleep,the truth is I'm probably not getting this game until tomorrow night,and this thread is giving me false hope.Enjoy Reach,you guys~


----------



## Theaww (Sep 13, 2010)

aww well that sucks but we'll see you soon


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2010)

2 more hours, such a short time, but yet, an eternity


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2010)

The time in which I receive this game depends solely on the U.S mail service...


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 14, 2010)

I just got my pre-order copy of Reach. The store I bought it from is a locally owned and operated non-chain store called Game Point Games.



Anyhow they didn't have any kind of DLC or anything for pre-ordering the game, BUT, they did have a drawing for a free Limited Edition Halo Reach Controller. A Halo Reach Controller that I won. :ho


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2010)

One hour and thirty minutes


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 14, 2010)

I got mah copy!!!!!!  I'm so excited, I just cant hide it!!!!!!


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 14, 2010)

I JUST GOT CALLED BY GAME MANIA!
OFF I GO TO GET REACH!
WOOOOOOO


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 14, 2010)

Damnn...I can't wait to get Reach. Hopefully it'll arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm getting it later today. World doesn't stop just because reach is out.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 14, 2010)

Getting it later today also,also going to change my gamertag.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 14, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOTTA WAIT TILL 2 NOW AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Theaww (Sep 14, 2010)

Gotta wait till 5


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 14, 2010)

Just got back from lunch with my special edition.

My local store gave me some additional bonus content stuff. 

The RECON helmet, multi-threat Mjolnir Mark 5V B Armor?


----------



## Augors (Sep 14, 2010)

We beat them.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 14, 2010)

Who gives a fuck. You better hope Reach won't be as broken as MW2. That's what's important.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 14, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Who gives a fuck. You better hope Reach won't be as broken as MW2. That's what's important.



True but hey I am picking up Reach today once I get pissed off at Reach I will turn to MW2 and once that pisses me off I will go back to Reach thus completing a viscous cycle until Black Ops. If Black Ops pisses me off then it will cycle between Reach and Black Ops.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 14, 2010)

Yay, i get mine as soon as UPS come by.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I'm getting it later today. World doesn't stop just because reach is out.



Uh ok...already said weren't getting it till tomorrow, what was the point of this post?


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 14, 2010)

Newegg has reach for $49.99.

Is there a better deal around?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 14, 2010)

Just bought this, it better be good


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Uh ok...already said weren't getting it till tomorrow, what was the point of this post?



People make such a big deal about a game coming out....

In 2 months, no one will care....


----------



## Negrito (Sep 14, 2010)

Playing campaign on Legendary by yourself is damn annoying. Some Elites have wayyyyy too much shield and health..... they really made Legendary... hard....hard as hell lol


----------



## The Boss (Sep 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Just bought this, it better be good



LETS CO-OP MUTHA FUCKER!


----------



## Tex (Sep 14, 2010)

Synthetickiller said:


> People make such a big deal about a game coming out....
> 
> In 2 months, no one will care....



I will. 

But then again, I'm a huge Halotard.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 14, 2010)

Synthetickiller said:


> People make such a big deal about a game coming out....
> 
> In 2 months, no one will care....



A lot of people make Halo a big deal.


----------



## Sindri (Sep 14, 2010)

Been playing it most of the day, good fun.  I'd still be playing it now but i had to stop cause i've gotta raid on WoW dang raid commitments


----------



## ShangDOh (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm debating about picking it up, kind burned out by HALO. So unless REACH is a huge jump from the last game.....


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 14, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> A lot of people make Halo a big deal.



It's a fun game, but it goes both ways. A lot of halo players can't seem to handle fast games like UT or Quake at all. Totally different league for twitch reflexes.

That said, I just ordered it. I haven't played a bungie game since Halo 2 for a reason, so I'm hoping this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Augors (Sep 14, 2010)

Negrito said:


> Playing campaign on Legendary by yourself is damn annoying. Some Elites have wayyyyy too much shield and health..... they really made Legendary... hard....hard as hell lol


I'm playing it on legendary too. The Elites are some tough mofos. The Brutes on legendary don't got shit on the Elites on legendary. So far I'm on the sniper mission (I think I'm almost done). If I keep playing at this rate I may beat it by tonight. On a side note; we all should play customs soon.


----------



## Random (Sep 14, 2010)

I just got mine, i have to make sure i'm done everything else before i get into the game


----------



## Sauce (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm going to read up on the achievement guide right now.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2010)

The achievement for beating Legendary alone upsets me. I love campaigning coop, I'll probably just skip it now and do it some time down the road.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 14, 2010)

THIS JUST IN!

Melee sucks ass now, rocket packs are abused, camo + sniper/sword/shotgun = gay, still can't add bots for those times where you want to play on a big map splitscreen with your friends at home. 



Gnome on Fire said:


> The achievement for beating Legendary  alone upsets me. I love campaigning coop, I'll probably just skip it now  and do it some time down the road.



There is an achievement for solo legendary camp, but there should be one just for completing it legendary too, so you could co-op that. Just worth like 25 points less.


----------



## Little Washu (Sep 14, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> I'm playing it on legendary too. The Elites are some tough mofos. The Brutes on legendary don't got shit on the Elites on legendary. So far I'm on the sniper mission (I think I'm almost done). If I keep playing at this rate I may beat it by tonight. On a side note; we all should play customs soon.


You have a long way to go and it just keeps getting harder.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 14, 2010)

My redeem codes are shit and I have to get new ones from gamestop.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 14, 2010)

that sucks

just finished first 2 missions on heroic. i think ima do it on legendary later. I wanna just finish the game itself first. 

also played 1 invasion match before i had to go and we lost bad but it was fun as hell

The new interface is really awesome though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 14, 2010)

Played first 4 missions on Legendary co-op with 3 players. Those fucking Elites are relentless.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 14, 2010)

Those grunts with the covenant green rocket launcher things make me laugh. The guns are bigger than they are.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 14, 2010)

Mother just came home with the game today since I was busy.
I got the game
with a Halo Reach Launch Magazine of some kind
a blow up energy sword and a bag.

*GT is Dee Jay X Red*


----------



## Bleach (Sep 14, 2010)

Also, where can I find the daily challenges whatever they are? I see on some peoples profiles that they have completed them but I didn't have enough time to explore around to find out where/what it is.


----------



## Little Washu (Sep 14, 2010)

Just beat the campaign and it was pretty good.  I'm going to look around forge for awhile then call it quits for the night.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 14, 2010)

Matchmaking is pretty slow right now


----------



## Alien (Sep 14, 2010)

How's the music ?


----------



## LMJ (Sep 14, 2010)

Alien said:


> How's the music ?



It has a nice, sad, impending doom kinda vibe to it. You know reach is going down, it is just the calm before the storm kinda thing.


----------



## Alien (Sep 14, 2010)

Animesing said:


> It has a nice, sad, impending doom kinda vibe to it. You know reach is going down, it is just the calm before the storm kinda thing.



Cool

I presume the sound effect are still as epic as in the previous Halo games ?

Yes, i'm a whore when it comes to audio.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 14, 2010)

Alien said:


> Cool
> 
> I presume the sound effect are still as epic as in the previous Halo games ?
> 
> Yes, i'm a whore when it comes to audio.



Still just as good as the trilogy. The visual effects like bombs exploding and other weird ass weaponry fire and related look much better as well.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 14, 2010)

Daily Challenges can be found on the start menu.

The only complaint I have is that in campaign, in the cut scenes, the frame rate seems messed up.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow the matchmaking is really fun


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2010)

Why do they keep defaulting us with a pistol?  I am tired of swapping weapons with teammates.  Just give me my fucking battle rifle!


----------



## Random (Sep 14, 2010)

This game is as fun as.... i dont know what it's just super fun


----------



## Sauce (Sep 14, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Why do they keep defaulting us with a pistol?  I am tired of swapping weapons with teammates.  Just give me my fucking battle rifle!



Pistols is all you need.
I wish it were my primary.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 14, 2010)

DRM and Shotgun baby.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, Reach is easily the greatest Halo title ever. Non-stop rampaging Elites, epic music, epic fights, kick-ass Spartans, MP heaven, this game has it all 

Also, i'm already near WO.


----------



## Helix (Sep 14, 2010)

Seriously, Bungie needs to stop fucking with Cabela. They deserve the spotlight more, stop taking their release dates.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLugi6vbvAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 14, 2010)

I swear this Halo is the best one since 1, maybe even better.
It is also the hardest Halo I've played, those fucking Elites on Legendary are a pain in the ass.

That one mission when you're with Jorge and 7 orso of those white Elites show up?
Yeah, it made me rage so goddamn hard I went ganking lowbies in WoW to blow off steam


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 14, 2010)

That's good to hear. I still think the original is the best. Halo 2 deviated so far, I didn't even get a 360 b/c I figured 3 would be moving in the wrong direction, so I skipped out on it.

Glad to hear it's at least as good as 1. That relieves my worries.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 14, 2010)

At 12:00 pm (GMT -5) the matchmaking servers crashed... It's just that awesome.



My first screenie :3

My first match in Matchmaking :3

I'm Plaguer70 :3


Too many newbs.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2010)

You died too much, i want to see a spread of +25


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 14, 2010)

Just wait, it was my first match, I'll get better eventually.



+22 spread. It was oddball, I don't like it, so it was easy for me to be an asshole and kill too much.
I should stop doing that XD.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 14, 2010)

My disc is scratched. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2010)

I actually prefer the "tactical" game variants as opposed to plain old slayer matches.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 14, 2010)

I like everything but Oddball, it's just a hide and try not to get killed game.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, that concludes my first day of Reach.

Got like 3 missions done and matchmaking lol.

Like 4-5 of my matches my team left and 1 of them I was all alone .

I did pretty bad but just getting used to Halo and all again.

And I love the Arena idea. Its fun but tough at times.

Also, I think Infection is kinda boring cause it ends so fast and its pretty much just like a regular deathmatch besides the you become a zombie part.


----------



## Negrito (Sep 14, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> I'm playing it on legendary too. The Elites are some tough mofos. The Brutes on legendary don't got shit on the Elites on legendary. So far I'm on the sniper mission (I think I'm almost done). If I keep playing at this rate I may beat it by tonight. On a side note; we all should play customs soon.



They annoy me..... this is the first time a game since the DMC series made this upset when playing it.... funny thing? I like it lol.



Gnome on Fire said:


> The achievement for beating Legendary alone upsets me. I love campaigning coop, I'll probably just skip it now and do it some time down the road.



It does me too, since I'm some what of an "achievement hunter" and I want (and will) get it.



Super Mike said:


> Played first 4 missions on Legendary co-op with 3 players. Those fucking Elites are relentless.



They have me cursing.



Super Mike said:


> Daily Challenges can be found on the start menu.
> 
> The only complaint I have is that in campaign, in the cut scenes, the frame rate seems messed up.



Yeah, I noticed that too.



Falco-san said:


> I swear this Halo is the best one since 1, maybe even better.
> It is also the hardest Halo I've played, those fucking Elites on Legendary are a pain in the ass.
> 
> That one mission when you're with Jorge and 7 orso of those white Elites show up?
> Yeah, it made me rage so goddamn hard I went ganking lowbies in WoW to blow off steam



I think this is where am at....... sigh.....


----------



## Theaww (Sep 14, 2010)

I only got 1 mission done but i built a whole map in forge:ho

BTW B.net is down


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2010)

Played around in team slayer a bit, did some firefight, then played some Invasion.

Invasion on Spire > all.

I'm a vehicle guy, so I get tons of fun out of grabbing the falcon+ 2 mates, then dropping one off to grab the core while I circle with the other guy and we just send death through every door


----------



## Random (Sep 15, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I did pretty bad but just getting used to Halo and all again.



Yea, same here


----------



## Sauce (Sep 15, 2010)

Armor Locking in this game is beautiful,I got stuck and then I armor locked it,and I came out unharmed.!
Also the right bumper is way faster for melee


----------



## Bleach (Sep 15, 2010)

Its so fun to do armor lock when a ghost is coming towards you.

I did that like 15 times last night so funny. Cause some idiots see you are in armor lock, back up AND THEN come towards you at full speed LOL.

and some I just armor lock right before they charge me and KABOOOOOM lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2010)

I gave up and bought reach even though I have NO idea how it plays or what it is about.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I gave up and bought reach even though I have NO idea how it plays or what it is about.



One of us. :33

Well, I have 1 chapter left to do on campaign but Imma try matchmaking later today when I get the chance.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2010)

Filthy amerifag.


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow new AI rocks, those fucking Ultras rape my shit


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> One of us. :33
> 
> Well, I have 1 chapter left to do on campaign but Imma try matchmaking later today when I get the chance.



game is installing now :33


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone wanna team up and beat Reach on Legendary or Heroic?  My buddy only wants to beat it on normal.  

Also.. DAMN campaign is so fucking pretty. Every scene is like a _fucking_ painting.  You put that and add the fucking awesome music Halo usually comes with and it's just .._ fffffffffffffff----_  Only thing that needs improvement is story. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> game is installing now :33


Go get'em Tiger.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2010)

holy shit the cutscene when you get ambushed by that badass elite and where they all go hungarian stealing.

that was such a awesome scene and first person just made it better.

+ that fucking music

and god that minigun dude just look so....awesome


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2010)

I still can't get over how awesome the DMR is. And its also so lulzy when you can tell that people aren't waiting that extra half second between shots.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it me or is this game alot harder than halo 3.

in H3 I breezed through the single player on normal without barely dieing but here I died all the time.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Is it me or is this game alot harder than halo 3.
> 
> in H3 I breezed through the single player on normal without barely dieing but here I died all the time.



It's a lot harder. And a lot more fun.


*Spoiler*: _Don't read if you haven't finished the Campaign_ 



The ending is too epic to be true, the best heroic sacrifices they could have.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2010)

Tell me about it.

I remember in H3 on legendary, with 1 other person on my side, elites were a minor speedbump on the road to victory.

Here? Great odin's raven are they tough as fuck. They just keep rollin rollin rollin.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 15, 2010)

Weren't Elites on your side in Halo 3?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea my bad, I meant the brutes. Other than the big hammer dudes they were laughable.

But still, Elites from Halo CE and 2 (especially 2) aint got shit on reach elites.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea my bad, I meant the brutes. Other than the big hammer dudes they were laughable.
> 
> But still, Elites from Halo CE and 2 (especially 2) aint got shit on reach elites.



Reach Elites don't fuck around.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2010)

game just arrived in the mail


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2010)

holy shit those fucking hunters are tough


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> Reach Elites don't fuck around.



Found that out the hard way haha.

Also, the jackals are pretty sweet now too. I love how they'll just climb up buildings and shit.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 15, 2010)

Just finished the campaign and: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Holy fuck, this is the best Halo ever. I loved it from start to finish. Seeing the Spartans fall one by one was sad to see, especially Jorge, who was awesome. And Emile, who I thought to be a tit, went out pretty badass I must admit.

And then the ending...
Wow!

I love how it connects to Halo CE. When they started talking about a more advanced A.I who chose Noble 6 as her carrier I immediatley thought it was Cortana, and it was!

Just one thing....

If 6 delivered Cortana to the Pillar of Autum, and if after reach they arrive at Halo, wasn't chief onboard aswell?

Why the fuck didn't they wake him up?
He could have been a big fucking help..

The last mission "Survive" was just damn depressing...
Seeing 6 getting mauled by those Elites... Damn..

Epic game, is fucking epic.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 15, 2010)

The ending pissed me off.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I realize that some people like to go for the whole poetic beauty thing with the death of the main character at the end of a work and that it fills the story with tragedy/pathos/etc... and showcases just how true of a hero they were by giving their lives.   That's not a bad thing.

For me, however, I always feel like I've completely wasted my time. 






Falco-san said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If 6 delivered Cortana to the Pillar of Autum, and if after reach they arrive at Halo, wasn't chief onboard aswell?



That's what pissed me off even more.  The game was practically screaming that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Noble Six could have been the main character of the Halo Trilogy had that one decision gone the other way.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 15, 2010)

What the hell are those werewolf things? those things are hella fast and agile. I can never melee those bastards.


----------



## Alien (Sep 15, 2010)

Red Viking said:


> The ending pissed me off.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Chief wasn't on the POF at that time iirc


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 15, 2010)

I LOVE the DMR, it's my new best friend. Also the Elites are BEAST.

Also I LOVE Spire in Multiplayer, had a blast being the wheelman in a Falcon while my friend on the gun mopped up then we swapped over.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so happy, I get five whole days of uninterupted Reachness starting today.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2010)

just had my first online match, big team battle with only snipers and no shields,

fun


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> I LOVE the DMR, it's my new best friend. Also the Elites are BEAST.
> 
> Also I LOVE Spire in Multiplayer, had a blast being the wheelman in a Falcon while my friend on the gun mopped up then we swapped over.



This.

I've always been a huge fan of Halo's vehicles, and the Falcon is another welcome addition.

Can the falcon pop up in Invasion Slayer on Spire? Given the amount of AA weapons, as well as the EMP effect of the plasma pistol, I dont think it'd be too overpowered.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 15, 2010)

Alien said:


> Chief wasn't on the POF at that time iirc




*Spoiler*: __ 



 But the Pillar of Autums leaves, and then arrives at the first Halo. Wich is where in Halo CE the Convenant attack the ship, and chief drops onto Halo with Cortana


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2010)

oh god online is so much fun :ho

First ever kill.



First death 



first what the fuck lol physics


----------



## Theaww (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been playing this religiously my god its awesome...haven't played campaign yet  (waiting for a friend to get it tomorrow) but online is a blast as well as forge


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 15, 2010)

Had 2 online matches before going to my night class today. So many nubs right now. Its so .


----------



## Bleach (Sep 15, 2010)

I AM GETTING SO ANGRY AT THESE ELITES LOL.

Man they are tough as fucking nails.


----------



## Sindri (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah the Elites have pissed me off on my Legendary play through, so much infact i started a fire fight game on easy just so i could run round and melee them over and over.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 15, 2010)

My new 360 slim won't read the game. Not sure if the game is bad or the console is as I have no other games to test with it. Fun times...

Looks like it's probably the 360 from what I've read...

No halo reach for me for a LONG time....


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 15, 2010)

Warranty                     ? 

And Falco, The Chief isn't on the Pillar of Autumn whilst its on Reach.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 15, 2010)

God damnit this game is so much harder! Hunters take several missiles to the face in legendary! I could not even kill the 4 that were guarding the jammer in that one mission, i ran out of ammo. I just sprinted to the button, pushed it and sprinted out lol. Anyone find a good way to kill those things?

and those fucking leets dodge like a mother fucker!


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 15, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> God damnit this game is so much harder! Hunters take several missiles to the face in legendary! I could not even kill the 4 that were guarding the jammer in that one mission, i ran out of ammo. I just sprinted to the button, pushed it and sprinted out lol. Anyone find a good way to kill those things?
> 
> and those fucking leets dodge like a mother fucker!



You have to hit the exposed part in the back. Hunters seem easier on this game, even on Legendary. A few shots and a couple beat downs and they're down.

Their shields are stronger I think, though.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 15, 2010)

No way. halo 3 all i had to do was give em one good shotgun blast or sniper shot in the back and they dead Maybe two missiles to the face. These take like 5 of anything, at least. plus they do round melee, so you cant just dodge to the side any more.

I dont have internet at my house so I have yet to do live. How is it? Are the new packs pretty useful?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 15, 2010)

You mean the loadouts? Hologram is pretty useful. Been raping the shit out of people with it.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 15, 2010)

Ya know, thats the one i want to use most on multiplayer, it seems the most useful.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 15, 2010)

Hologram + Sniper or Hologram + Shotgun = gay


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 15, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Warranty                     ?



Its the game, not the console. RMA'ing will take forever. No Reach for me this weekend. How can you press a game badly? REALLY!??!?


----------



## Negrito (Sep 15, 2010)

Legendary Solo Campaign: Completed!

That took a lot out of me. Reach ending was beautiful.



PerveeSage said:


> God damnit this game is so much harder! Hunters take several missiles to the face in legendary! I could not even kill the 4 that were guarding the jammer in that one mission, i ran out of ammo. I just sprinted to the button, pushed it and sprinted out lol. Anyone find a good way to kill those things?
> 
> and those fucking leets dodge like a mother fucker!



I would use the Hologram ability or my teammates as distraction to get to the back and try to shotgun them to death.



Super Mike said:


> You have to hit the exposed part in the back. Hunters seem easier on this game, even on Legendary. A few shots and a couple beat downs and they're down.
> 
> Their shields are stronger I think, though.



Say what? These Hunters have been the hardest one I've face yet.... they're damn annoying.... Nothing beats the Elites though.... I started hating them in this game.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 15, 2010)

GOOD FUCKING GAME

+34 K/D ftw LOL


----------



## Alien (Sep 16, 2010)

> As expected, Halo: Reach had an impressive 24-hour debut.
> 
> Microsoft's biggest title this year generated $200 million in sales, up from the company's previous record holder, Halo 3, which raked in $170 million in its first day back in September 2007.
> 
> ...



Nice           .


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2010)

Halo reach's campaign = what I wanted since Halo 1. Halo ODST had a good one but this one so far *Up to level 6* is fucking awesome.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2010)

Does the story really take off at one point? I just finished level 5 I think it is (it was at night, you start off with a sniper) and there hasn't been anything exceptional about the story yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2010)

Well I'm just enjoying the small cutscenes throughout and the feel of actually trying to win this lost war. Oh and not to many cheesy one liners. Also the campaign is actually fun! *Fuck you halo 2-3.*


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 16, 2010)

It does take off IMO. Not gonna spoil anything. Guess I can say that once you get back to sword base things pick up.

BTW, does anyone know if there is anywhere you can find the leet dodge loadout in campaign mode?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 16, 2010)

God holograms are ridiculous. Or at least, people are so stupid they're ridiculous.

Shoot it. If it doesn't light up...*ITS A HOLOGRAM!* So damn infuriating when im taking on multiple enemies while my downsydrometastic teammates empty round after round into the holograms.

Also, its lulzy when someone running straight at you uses a hologram. I mean do they really think you're not just going to step slightly to the side and continue shooting them in the face?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 16, 2010)

Solo campaign Legendary completed long ago been kicking the shit out of people ever since on matchmaking period.  People are left gasping for breath in my presence especially referring to beating others in scores for firefight.


----------



## Tex (Sep 16, 2010)

Solo Legendary campaign for me is proving to be fucking tough. Mainly because I have having to shoot an elite in the face 50 times before the fucker final goes down.. then I have to kill another 5 more... with no ammo.. and there are no grenades. 

But it's fun. I'm really liking the story line so far.


----------



## Random (Sep 16, 2010)

II thought i would be one of the ones who falls for the holograms, but most of the time i can tell the difference since it just runs in a straight line or i might shot it like twice and then notice.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 16, 2010)

Tex said:


> Solo Legendary campaign for me is proving to be fucking tough. Mainly because I have having to shoot an elite in the face 50 times before the fucker final goes down.. then I have to kill another 5 more... with no ammo.. and there are no grenades.
> 
> But it's fun. I'm really liking the story line so far.



*DMR + Plasma pistol = New noob combo and Elite rapage!*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

you know, the singleplayer is fun and all but it sucks already knowing how it ends and it just feels like your playing for no reason


----------



## Alien (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, i suspect that's going to bother me too. Still interested to see how it plays out tho.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 16, 2010)

Sadly I used hologram, took someone out, turned and saw my hologram (apparently forgot what I looked like and started to turn to attack it and got killed.

Hologram has been useful in several occasions. I find it best used around corners. And even if you shoot it straight while they are attacking you, I think it just might give you a split second advantage if they hesitate.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

I can just image the maddness of the holograms if everybody uses it at the same time in a 8 VS 8 team slayer match :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you know, the singleplayer is fun and all but it sucks already knowing how it ends and it just feels like your playing for no reason



welcome to the world of every historical biography ever, especially every war game


----------



## Bleach (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you know, the singleplayer is fun and all but it sucks already knowing how it ends and it just feels like your playing for no reason



Not always about the ending of the story but the journey through it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

I just noticed that there isn't a multiplayer topic for reach yet.


somebody should make it :ho


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

oh yeah gamer tag is Vegitto kun


----------



## Tex (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone want to do the Legendary Campaign today? I got frustrated during.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The mission where you land back on Reach and have to fight to save civilians so you have to reactivate the Missile Batteries. Fucking wraiths get me every time!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I just noticed that there isn't a multiplayer topic for reach yet.
> somebody should make it :ho


You make it bruh. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> oh yeah gamer tag is Vegitto kun


Adding.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You make it bruh.



I am not worthy of making such a topic when I never really cared about reach untill I bought it


----------



## Bleach (Sep 16, 2010)

so vegitto, i can see that you love reach


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

Well I have flexibility..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

Bleach said:


> so vegitto, i can see that you love reach



You can see?

HOOOOW



yes I do


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well I have flexibility..



Pics or gtfo.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2010)

Also, I'm signed in.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 16, 2010)

Funniest thing in the world = In Firefight when someone betrays you, you boot them and they lose everything.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 16, 2010)

How often do you guys boot people? I rarely do unless its clearly deliberate, because it pisses me off so much when it happens to me.

Example: Was going 28 - 3 in invasion slayer. Got a triple kill with the wraith and happened to betray someone by mistake. He booted me. 

IMO that's some bullshit.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2010)

God damn it, emblems always take me so long to get right. D:

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I just had a perfect game of SWAT!


----------



## Bleach (Sep 16, 2010)

So, I finally finished the game.

I feel like I lost a family.

Saddest ending yet even if you do know whats going to happen


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2010)

[spoiler="Possible Spoilers]I felt bad when Kat died. Jorge too.

Carter and Emile almost never interact with you the whole game, though it was still sad to see them die. Noble 6's is the worst though

And what about Jun?[/spoiler]


----------



## Bleach (Sep 16, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> [spoiler="Possible Spoilers]I felt bad when Kat died. Jorge too.
> 
> Carter and Emile almost never interact with you the whole game, though it was still sad to see them die. Noble 6's is the worst though
> 
> And what about Jun?[/spoiler]




*Spoiler*: __ 





Kat's death kind of killed me on the inside.

I was crying on the inside when on the outside I was like "WTF NOOOOOOOOOOO"

It was sort of melodramatic lol

But yea, Noble 6's end was very sad. It left me wanting more but I don't know more of what!?

I WANT A MOVIE lol

but do we ever know what happened to Jun?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I assumed he dies eventually, but it's not shown.


----------



## Sindri (Sep 16, 2010)

Bleach said:


> So, I finally finished the game.
> 
> I feel like I lost a family.
> 
> Saddest ending yet even if you do know whats going to happen




*Spoiler*: __ 



What made it worse was that they made you play Noble Six's last stand. That got to me just like MGS 3 did when they stopped the cut scene to make you shoot The Boss.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is the Dr that went with Jun ever heard from again?

I'm sort of forgetting the details of the Halo story.





I was also hoping to see Master Chief at the end but I guess not 




Sindri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What made it worse was that they made you play Noble Six's last stand. That got to me just like MGS 3 did when they stopped the cut scene to make you shoot The Boss.




*Spoiler*: __ 



When they cutscene for that was on, I was like "Oh man theres more cut scene!?"

And then they made me play and I'm looking around like wtf am I supposed to do. Don't make me do this!! And so I get on a turret and just die. It was horrible. He did so well at the end with all those elites also.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, Dr. Halsey is currently trapped in the micro dyson sphere in the remains of Onyx.


----------



## Augors (Sep 16, 2010)

Never doing legendary ever again! I finally bea the game on legendary(by myself) and it was a bitch beating.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe Jun went out like Noble 6 went.

Most likey he was killed while protecting the doctor.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, the worst was when Kat got Headshotted. I didn't even expect that shit. Atleast with the guy on the covenant ship, you could see that was gonna happen, but shit. That was hardcore.


----------



## Augors (Sep 16, 2010)

Animesing said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, the worst was when Kat got Headshotted. I didn't even expect that shit. Atleast with the guy on the covenant ship, you could see that was gonna happen, but shit. That was hardcore.



*Spoiler*: __ 



No! What was hardcore is when Emile got stab with the sword and knock out two Elites.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone know how I can switch between tier 1/2/3 loadouts in a match? i only ever get tier 1 even though i have more set up on other tiers.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't know, haven't even touched custom games yet.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No! What was hardcore is when Emile got stab with the sword and knock out two Elites.



Oh yea forgot bout that. That was pretty hardcore too.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2010)

You're your own Noble. Carter Out.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 16, 2010)

7 different equipment options for loadouts. 
5 loadouts to a tier. 
3 tiers.

im on tier 1, fighting against guys who require a loadout in tier 2. 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..............


----------



## Bleach (Sep 16, 2010)

Has anyone played on some epic forge maps so far?

I rarely play custom games but I always love to play them. Just don't have enough friends that play them XD


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 16, 2010)

gun 1; shotgun
gun 2; sniper rifle
equipment; hologram


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Animesing said:


> Hologram + Sniper or Hologram + Shotgun = gay





PerveeSage said:


> gun 1; shotgun
> gun 2; sniper rifle
> equipment; hologram



Exactly what i thought.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So my halo memory is a little rusty, but was there some other reason besides "its cortana" that they made such a huge deal about cortana choosing Noble Six and Noble Six accepting her? It was kinda corny...


----------



## Augors (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess it was some kind of foreshadowing to the Chief or something.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea, I figured. It just seemed like they were trying too hard to make it so obvious. Kinda lessened it for me.

Other than that Im loving the story. Im close to the end now, in the process of delivering the package. Can't wait for the ending.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea that last part of the game where you are by yourself about to die was epic. I even had a couple of man tears drop.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 16, 2010)

Hows bloodgulch?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 17, 2010)

Just finished the campaign, that was some epic shit. Loved the ending.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Just beat campaign. 

I must say i didn't expect Jorge to die first but how he went was all him, he died doing what was best for everyone though in hindsight it was uneccessary.

Kat's death wasn't great so much as it was wholely unexpected. Still saddened that she died like that though 

Carter's death wasn't epic but it was surely an act of true desperation.

Emile died like the fucking boss he is  foiling the first attempt, then getting hit only to turn around and stab the Elite in the neck.

Noble Six definitely went out fighting and it was both sad and awesome, hell it took so many Elite's just to pin him and strike the last blow.

As for Jun, he may have died but then again he may not have. He was with Halsey and we know she lives. We may never know


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2010)

wait to noble 6 ain't master chief


----------



## Alien (Sep 17, 2010)

God this is so epic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXgXgsTYV2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea, the music really was incredible. Definitely fit the atmosphere.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 17, 2010)

Music was some of the most beautiful of all time. I definitely want to buy the OST

Which song was used in the opening screen and throughout the game and also in the trailer?

I want that song. It was beastly.

NVM: It's Winter Contigency. 12 fucking minutes long and 100$ crazy.


----------



## Tex (Sep 17, 2010)

Finally finished it on Legendary. Had to pull an all nighter since work keeps me busy during the day 

About the ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, so Jun was the only one to make it out alive? Everyone had manly deaths, except for Cat's, whom I was like, "  GODAMNIT! "

I really liked the, "Survive" objective... but it kinda sucks that it's impossible for you to stay alive forever. I felt like shit after you die.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 17, 2010)

Tex said:


> Finally finished it on Legendary. Had to pull an all nighter since work keeps me busy during the day
> 
> About the ending.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i dont think we find out what happens with jun except in the book 

and yes, even a day after beating it, i am still very sad and excited


----------



## Eki (Sep 17, 2010)

i beat it yesterday. best campaign since halo 2


----------



## Bleach (Sep 17, 2010)

What level is that from?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

The boss is a friend on live now

I feel so badass


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 17, 2010)

i won my first Halo match EVER not long ago. i never gave a damn bout Halo til now. i actually hate shooters. But i dunno. i finally decided to give this game a chance.

i wont buy it til i get a good internet connection.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Sep 17, 2010)

Page number=Epicness


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2010)

The matchmaking players seemed to have lost a few tiers of skill from the transition from 3 to Reach.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2010)

Bleach said:


> What level is that from?



Last level.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 18, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> The matchmaking players seemed to have lost a few tiers of skill from the transition from 3 to Reach.



True that, I'm pwning hard without even trying, in Rumble Pit I win most of the times in Reach, but in Halo 3 I always end up in 2nd-3rd.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 18, 2010)

Fucking hunters are raping me.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 18, 2010)

Solo, hunters are gay. Co-op, ezpz.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'm solo right now. Spec-Op Elites + Hunters. Just me and Jun.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



About Jun, it just dawned on me, they told Jun to make sure Halsey didn't get caught by the Covenant. I'm guessing the massive explosion that plumed the ground as 6, Carter and Emile took off in the Pelican was him blowing himself up.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 18, 2010)

Not a huge halo fan, but the game is alright

wished i had rented it instead though


----------



## Bleach (Sep 18, 2010)

Pfft, Hunters on freaking heroic take at least 5+ shotgun shots point blank into the back where they are weak. I can't imagine them on legendary... Holy shit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7L4TXbfBjo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Not a huge halo fan, but the game is alright
> 
> wished i had rented it instead though



MP is pretty fun. Just get your 360 drive flashed like me and you'll only pay like 3 bucks for a game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

I am dissapoint at boss.

instead of playing reach she was watching a movie


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2010)

I just had a game of Slayer Pro where I got 10-3, 9 were melee kills, 5 were assassinations.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> MP is pretty fun. Just get your 360 drive flashed like me and you'll only pay like 3 bucks for a game.



wait wut don't you get all banned and shitz?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2010)

Nope. Playin' online for free, CHE YEAH


----------



## Theaww (Sep 18, 2010)

I love this game right now


----------



## Eki (Sep 18, 2010)

Lulz, im almost a Captain


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 18, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Pfft, Hunters on freaking heroic take at least 5+ shotgun shots point blank into the back where they are weak. I can't imagine them on legendary... Holy shit.



I did not even fight em when i went in the room with 4 of em when ya gotta turn off the jammer they are protecting. i ran out of ammo killing two, and then the other two just killed me. i ended up just sprinting to the jammer and sprinting out.

btw, can anyone tell me if there are any advantages to the covenant needler rifle over the DMR? I tested them both out, needler takes 7 shots to kill a shield, DMR takes 6. they both kill in 3 shots unshielded.


----------



## Taki (Sep 18, 2010)

Firefight later on anyone?


----------



## Eki (Sep 18, 2010)

3 shots with a DMR and your shields are gone


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 18, 2010)

BTW, anyone have any good suggestions for weapons with active camo? my second gun is a plasma launcher cause you can stay cloaked while you charge it, but i cant think of a good first gun. 

Post your loadouts!

sprint
golf club
DMR

evade 
plasma repeater
DMR

jet pack
DMR 
sniper rifle

armor lock
plasma repeater
fuel rod gun

drop shield
plasma repeater
spartan laser

active camo
plasma repeater
plasma cannon

hologram 
shotgun
sniper rifle


----------



## Taki (Sep 18, 2010)

Hologram
Shotty
Snipe 

sounds hella good. Ill try that out


----------



## Eki (Sep 18, 2010)

too bad you can't edit your load out :/


----------



## Bleach (Sep 18, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> I did not even fight em when i went in the room with 4 of em when ya gotta turn off the jammer they are protecting. i ran out of ammo killing two, and then the other two just killed me. i ended up just sprinting to the jammer and sprinting out.
> 
> btw, can anyone tell me if there are any advantages to the covenant needler rifle over the DMR? I tested them both out, needler takes 7 shots to kill a shield, DMR takes 6. they both kill in 3 shots unshielded.



Yea but near the end of the game where your playing on the level boneyard is in, you have to defeat 2 of em in order to pass on heroic anyway. There may be more in legendary. Good thing Jun is there to distract them 

And yea, are you guys talking about those loadouts for firefight or something? Cause I haven't played much of firefight and have no idea what you are talking about O_O

I'm also finding it incredibly hard to level even with completely the daily challenges. Idk how people can play so much lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2010)

People add me plz lolorz rofl

Vegitto kun


----------



## Bleach (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## LMJ (Sep 18, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> BTW, anyone have any good suggestions for weapons with active camo? my second gun is a plasma launcher cause you can stay cloaked while you charge it, but i cant think of a good first gun.
> 
> Post your loadouts!
> 
> ...



That loadout is soooo broken. Everyone and their momma uses that.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2010)

Gecka and I are running a custom game-type Jousting, basically high-speed, melee, high octane fun. Everyone is free and encouraged to join. Send me a friend request; Sir0Slick


----------



## Tex (Sep 18, 2010)

Load outs?

Drop Shield
DMR
Pistol

I'm not one to use trickery, pure skill brah.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 18, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am dissapoint at boss.
> 
> instead of playing reach she was watching a movie



Wasn't me bruh. It was my sister on my 360. My shit is auto login cuz usually Im the only one using it.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 18, 2010)

Warrant officer


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

lulz, everyone hates on my Captain rank


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm a sergeant grade 2. Rank isn't has been important to me.
It just adds to the fun when you mop the floor with higher levels.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 19, 2010)

I want rank so I can get the cooler shiz for mah Saprten


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 19, 2010)

I only want emile's helmet.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 19, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I only want emile's helmet.



I want the Gungir or whatever  also i want some more shoulders, the shoulders right now are...meh


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

Jun's little scarf thing is a chest part. Ill have it unlocked after i finish Captain


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 19, 2010)

Bleach said:


>



why does the black kid always get beat up


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

Cause he's black


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2010)

Ending was amazing. All the deaths are kickass.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2010)

The girl spartans death was too random for my taste


----------



## Kameil (Sep 19, 2010)

I honestly laughed at Carter's death the most it was really unnecessary and just funny. 

Also in everyone's experience of the multi-player what's the fastest way to rank up? I'm already a Warrant officer grade 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

Getting achievements, doing challenges, going through campaign on high difficulty.


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

pretty much^


----------



## Kameil (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh I did most of that and still feels like forever even though you do the daily challenges and what not.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The girl spartans death was too random for my taste



I thought it was cool.. since it was unexpected and all.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 19, 2010)

Gruntacoplaypse is the biggest money maker netting around 6500-7000 credits over 3 games. It is such a money maker that because of it, there is a credit limit of 192000 cR per week.

Sadly I can't PLAY IT because of my 4gb slim.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Gruntacoplaypse is the biggest money maker netting around 6500-7000 credits over 3 games. It is such a money maker that because of it, there is a credit limit of 192000 cR per week.
> 
> Sadly I can't PLAY IT because of my 4gb slim.



Seriously!? Is that how people level so damn fast LOL? I need to do that then....

Leveling is taking forever with me even with daily challenges. I get like 3--500 credits per game without the daily challenges and without upgrading a commendation level. Takes so damn long lol.

I however did get all the firefight achievements :33


----------



## Tex (Sep 19, 2010)

I have yet to play firefight. No one ever wants to play.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

We could always do one with NFers. =p


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2010)

Are you talking about a serious firefight or the amazingly easy firefight with the beast edits 

Add IknoIcan and just invite me 2 a party and we'll pro it up


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 19, 2010)

You need to do it in Matchmaking under score attack so no beast edits unfortunately lol.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> You need to do it in Matchmaking under score attack so no beast edits unfortunately lol.



To get easy credits or what?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

I rather like my new emblem. :3


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 19, 2010)

Bleach said:


> To get easy credits or what?



Yeah more or less it would be if you were invincible etc. I think you only get 50 credits from custom firefights like that???


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I thought it was cool.. since it was unexpected and all.



This. Was just like "DAMN" both me and my friend. I was like "Shit she got the gears of war treatment"


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

I rather like my new emblem. :3


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2010)

So I played this yesterday.

Not half bad.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I rather like my new emblem. :3



That's the exact emblem I used for most of my Halo 3 career. Except my background was white lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm more partial to grey, haha.

It looks great when it's blown up on your service record, though.


Anyway, anyone fancy a game of jousting? At least three players to make it more interesting.


Also, I fucking hate team snipers.


----------



## Tex (Sep 19, 2010)

Sunday is a sacred day. Football all day baby! I'll get on later tonight for sure. I'll make sure to add those whom I haven't added already. 

Also, I like my emblem too.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2010)

AHA! So thats who noobatron is! I have all these people from NF on my list and I can't remember for the life of me who they are .

I only can remember Super Mikes since his GT is snipe mike lol. Is it possible to put nicknames on people ~_~?


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Also, I fucking hate team snipers.



One of the worst game types.

Add that to the TERRIBLE spawning on some levels (example Bonyard) and it's not fun to play. I love Team Swat though.


Also i'm sorry but the Betrayal booting thing needs fixing, it's really dumb that i'm in a tank and blowing the hell out of the other team and one team mate decides to walk in the way and dies and he boots me.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

I just got banned from matchmaking because a retard walked into my grenades and booted me.

So who is up for jousting?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2010)

Man I love Team Snipers.

Sniping was my thing back in Halo 2. I always did Team Snipers but then in Halo 3 they took it out and put it on weekend playlist or something. I love sniping so much lol


----------



## The Boss (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah yeah.... Matchmaking is pretty fun. I ain't even trolling.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

Y'all too chicken fo' the manly game o' joustin', eh?


----------



## Tex (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm actually surprisingly better at sniping with the sniper rifle on Reach. I was mediocre at best with it in H3.

BTW, I want to get all of Jun's tattoo's.


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

Cause sniping is so easy on Reach. Its ridiculous.  My dog can snipe better than most kids


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

What're all your GT?

Mine's: *Sir0Slick*


----------



## Tex (Sep 19, 2010)

I thought I just got better. 

Edit: GT - *Noobatron X187*


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2010)

GT-IknoIcan

Just add me and I'll accept D!!

But yea, Sniping on Reach seems so much easier than it did on H3. I really can't tell why :/.

and Tex: Now I know who you are LOL! I completely forgot who noobatron was lol


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

i think the reticule has gotten slightly bigger...


----------



## Tex (Sep 19, 2010)

I didn't even know I had added you .  I'll send an invite whenever your on. :33


BTW, who's that in your sig? O.o

EDIT:





Eki said:


> i think the reticule has gotten slightly bigger...



That's what she said.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2010)

Tex said:


> I didn't even know I had added you .  I'll send an invite whenever your on. :33



Selena Gomez        .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 19, 2010)

GT: BigjoeMinigun


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

Wtf, Vikings 0-2. D:


----------



## Tex (Sep 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Wtf, Vikings 0-2. D:



So are the Cowboys.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

Titans lost. That onside misdirection kick was glorious. And Troy Polamalu's precog at the goal-line. D:


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 19, 2010)

Sniping on Reach is easier because the reticule is a little bigger. I was watching my brother play yesterday and he was pulling off no-scopes like they were nothing.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 19, 2010)

Sniping is far easier, but it may be too easy.


----------



## Tex (Sep 19, 2010)

Logging on. 

Firefight anyone?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2010)

And my second 10/10 game of the year is...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> And my second 10/10 game of the year is...



Cabela's North American Adventures 2011!?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2010)

^YES! How did you guess


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 19, 2010)

Tex said:


> Logging on.
> 
> Firefight anyone?


Would, but work calls


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll be on a bit if anyone cares


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone else here hate the DMR? Makes me really appreciate how good the battle rifle was.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 19, 2010)

DMR is pretty good actually. I prefer it. No spread, which I love. More balanced than the BR too.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2010)

*My Video Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdQjqXUGUqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

Hate the battle rifle, thing feels like a fucking peashooter. Prefer the Cov repeater by far. I want to see the Spiker more in MP, though. Loved that weapon in single-player.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 19, 2010)

Just raped on Arena Doubles.


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

yea the spiker was a lot stronger in this game. I found myself using it alot when out of ammo


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2010)

Storyline question! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



what happens to jun? He just kinda flys off and never hear from him again. I wanna knowwww


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

i don't think he's mentioned in the books ether. I assume he dies though.

Though the ending didn't quite correlate to the book (Halo: First Strike)


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2010)

I assumed that to with MC supposed to be the last one and all but the scientist lady gets back in one piece so I dunno


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2010)

"According to the Halo: Reach Legendary Edition Developer Commentary, Jun is still alive."


----------



## Draydi (Sep 19, 2010)

Is he still alive during the first three games? Surely MC wasn't the ONLY spartan left alive after Reach's destruction.


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> I assumed that to with MC supposed to be the last one and all but the scientist lady gets back in one piece so I dunno



And master chief and his team didn't land on reach till about 10 hours before Reach actually fell.  Or so to my knowledge. Been a while since i read the books. 

@Espada- No, the only spartan ever mentioned was Master Chief himself. Though after the first Halo,(in the books) master chief reunites with his old team of Spartans and then they all somehow split up and shit. And then Halo 2 starts


----------



## Draydi (Sep 19, 2010)

Man, I gotta read through the books. I read through FoR and Flood, but never finished First Strike, and now suddenly there's 3-4 more books. Gotta get those.


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

Ghosts of Onyx was good, though i haven't read the other ones yet.


----------



## Tex (Sep 19, 2010)

I've read all of 'em. 

After Halo 3 there's a total of seven Spartans left alive. Four Spartan II's_(Fred, Kelly, Linda, and the Chief)_ and three Spartan III's._ (Jun and two others whom I forgot their name)_


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

Jun can't be an Spartan III


----------



## Tex (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh, but he is. Jorge is the only Spartan II on Noble team.


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

I have to reread them


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Sep 20, 2010)

All I know about Jun is that he can't snipe...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 20, 2010)

Tex said:


> I've read all of 'em.
> 
> After Halo 3 there's a total of seven Spartans left alive. Four Spartan II's_(Fred, Kelly, Linda, and the Chief)_ and three Spartan III's._ (Jun and two others whom I forgot their name)_



There's also Gray Team (from the novel, The Cole Protocol) composed of three Spartan II's.  In one of the novels (think it was Ghosts of Onyx) Fred says something about how Gray Team was out of contact for a year, so they could be dead.  But then again, they operated deep behind enemy lines, so who knows.  Oh yeah, and they weren't at Reach because they were too far away to be recalled to defend it.

I haven't read the comic series Halo: Blood Line, so I can't say for sure if they're alive or not, but there are four Spartan II's on that team.  

I'm fairly certain that there are more Spartan II's that could still be around, but I can't remember them.  I remember reading something that said the numbers of Spartan II's didn't match up.

Edit:  Found the list of the remaining Spartan II's.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2010)

So anyways, Reach is pretty addicting. Wish I had more time to play this. I haven't even started firefight.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 20, 2010)

Just went 25 - 3 in Slayer DMRs on boardwalk.

Of course, I then went 6 - 18 in BTB snipers on the same map  But seriously, boardwalk should not be a big team map.

Also, how often do you guys get Yoinks (stealing a kill from an assassination in progress)? I've been getting quite a few recently. I feel bad, but I cant control it. I see an enemy, I shoot them in the face. Can't really think about it.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 20, 2010)

I just finished it on Legendary, it was hard as hell, but rewarding nonetheless :3.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2010)

Just finished the game.

I thought this was the best Halo game out of the lot. I just think that the campaign was way too short.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 20, 2010)

Finished Legendary solo, a few extremely frustrating sections but otherwise nothing too difficult. MP is addictive.


----------



## Tex (Sep 20, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





I had forgotten about Grey team. 

I like how Keyes is in basically ALL of the books lol.



The Boss said:


> So anyways, Reach is pretty addicting. Wish I had more time to play this. I haven't even started firefight.



I've only played two games of firefight, and in both I had MASS lag and didn't get to enjoy them 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Of course, I then went 6 - 18 in BTB snipers on the same map  But seriously, boardwalk should not be a big team map.
> 
> Also, how often do you guys get Yoinks (stealing a kill from an assassination in progress)? I've been getting quite a few recently. I feel bad, but I cant control it. I see an enemy, I shoot them in the face. Can't really think about it.



You think so? I actually think it might be a little too big for 4v4? 

Yoinks? I've gotten a few, but it's true... it's just a bad habit lol.



Sasuke said:


> Finished Legendary solo, a few extremely frustrating sections but otherwise nothing too difficult. MP is addictive.



Solo Legendary was pretty tough, I got stuck in a few places too. My only question is... was there a difference in the ending like most of the other games? I don't want someone who beats in on Normal watching my ending.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2010)

*LETS ASSEMBLE A FIREFLIGHT TEAM! *I know this has been mentioned a few pages back.. but is there one yet? Anyone wanna get together and firefight? _Anyone interested? _ I think you can have 4 people right? Not sure since I only played it once or twice in ODST. 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Also, how often do you guys get Yoinks (stealing a kill from an assassination in progress)? I've been getting quite a few recently. I feel bad, but I cant control it. I see an enemy, I shoot them in the face. Can't really think about it.


I pulled my first Yoink yesterday... I didn't know what it was but I sure lol'd. 



Tex said:


> I've only played two games of firefight, and in both I had MASS lag and didn't get to enjoy them


Lagging on your part or others?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 20, 2010)

I think firefight is OK but not that big of a fan. But I'd gladly join the team if you made one


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome! Gamertag plz.


----------



## Tex (Sep 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *LETS ASSEMBLE A FIREFLIGHT TEAM! *I know this has been mentioned a few pages back.. but is there one yet? Anyone wanna get together and firefight? _Anyone interested? _
> 
> Lagging on your part or others?


 Others. But I didn't want to quit since I heard that if you do so, you lose your points. 



Bleach said:


> I think firefight is OK but not that big of a fan. But I'd gladly join the team if you made one



I'm totally down for assembling a Firefight team. I need me some achievements. GT: *Noobatron X187*

What's the best time for you guys to get on?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll add you Tex when I get home.. or you can add me. My GT is *Diju rike eet*. 

I can't do it today, but Tomorrow night? I'm located in USA CST sooo??


----------



## Tex (Sep 20, 2010)

Tomorrow night sounds good, preferably after 7pm(Work). I'm also in the CST zone(Texas ).


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2010)

7pm sounds good to me!  I'll see if my RL buddy would want to join us too. Shit's gonna be so cash.  

*Anyone else want in? *


----------



## Bleach (Sep 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Awesome! Gamertag plz.



IknoIcan



But I already got all the firefight achievements except the 1 that you need a big explosion lol.

Editing firefight settings ftw 

But yea, tomorrow night at 7PM is perfect for me too. I'm also CST lol


----------



## Tex (Sep 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> 7pm sounds good to me!  I'll see if my RL buddy would want to join us too. Shit's gonna be so cash.





Bleach said:


> But yea, tomorrow night at 7PM is perfect for me too. I'm also CST lol



HUZZAH!

Team Epic? :ho


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2010)

SHIT *YEEEAAARRRRRR!*!!!!


----------



## Bleach (Sep 20, 2010)

I'ma change my tag to EPIC


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 20, 2010)

Tex said:


> You think so? I actually think it might be a little too big for 4v4?



It may be a little too big for 4 vs. 4, but its WAY too small for 8 vs. 8.



> Yoinks? I've gotten a few, but it's true... it's just a bad habit lol.



I've gotten cursed out a few times for doing it. IMO, thats the risk you take when you do assassinations as opposed to just bashing them in the back.


----------



## Eki (Sep 20, 2010)

Firefight be laggy online


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone else getting sick of the booting feature? I try to toss a grenade to kill someone, then some idiot decides to jump in and gets himself killed, and as a result I get booted for it.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm more annoyed at people always picking that fucking Team Snipers.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2010)

I hate any game type where everybody is just using a single weapon. It makes the game feel stale.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 20, 2010)

Ike said:


> Anyone else getting sick of the booting feature? I try to toss a grenade to kill someone, then some idiot decides to jump in and gets himself killed, and as a result I get booted for it.



Yea thats really pissing me off. It's always on accident and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) always boots me. I never boot anyone unless I know its on purpose lol or if I find it funny.


----------



## Tex (Sep 20, 2010)

I hate how the AR is broken. I can empty out my entire fucking clip on someone, melee them, and they still won't die. WTF?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 20, 2010)

how good is this game? i never played 3 or odst but reach kind of intrigues me. I've been thinking about getting it but i'm not sure. I do worry about multiplayer though, i've got notoriously slow reflexes XD i enjoy most multiplayer games but not if i suck ass at them lol


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh shit.. my gold subscription ends today..  I'll get a month's worth of Gold tomorrow so so we can firefight as planned. .


----------



## Bleach (Sep 20, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> how good is this game? i never played 3 or odst but reach kind of intrigues me. I've been thinking about getting it but i'm not sure. I do worry about multiplayer though, i've got notoriously slow reflexes XD i enjoy most multiplayer games but not if i suck ass at them lol



Game of the year 

Multiplayer is amazing. The story of this game is the best I've ever seen and you don't have to know about other Halo games to play this since its technically a prequel.

If you have other friends who play, you can make custom maps and just fuck around endlessly with forge and firefight and all those settings. It becomes so epic.

And that's what I call dedication The Boss .

I'd do the same


----------



## Tex (Sep 21, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> how good is this game?



This game is like the first time I heard, The Beetles. Tears of joy were shed.



The Boss said:


> Oh shit.. my gold subscription ends today..  I'll get a month's worth of Gold tomorrow so so we can firefight as planned. .



I'm dedicated to Halo too. Reason being because it's almost like a girlfriend, except this one will never cheat on me, and I know for a fact she'll be satisfied with only taking $59 away from me each year.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 21, 2010)

Firefight w/ NF'ers tomorrow? Shit add me to that one!

GT is *lihL deucE*


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone know if I can connect my xbox to my laptop, and connect the xbox through the laptop wifi?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2010)

Saw this on Kotaku. Skip to 1:20:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIj5W_2T8Bk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 21, 2010)

Finally made Captain :33 took me long enough too.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> And that's what I call dedication The Boss .
> I'd do the same


I do what I can...  



Tex said:


> I'm dedicated to Halo too. Reason being because it's almost like a girlfriend, except this one will never cheat on me, and I know for a fact she'll be satisfied with only taking $59 away from me each year.


 That's how I think of my 360 as well. It keeps me company during those lonely night... if you know what I mean.  



Kameil said:


> Firefight w/ NF'ers tomorrow? Shit add me to that one!
> 
> GT is *lihL deucE*


_Shit Yeeeeaaaaarrr!!!_ Today @ 7pm USA CST. Get yo ass online!  Sending a buddy request. Mine is *Diju rike eet* in case you missed it.


----------



## Tex (Sep 21, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> Anyone know if I can connect my xbox to my laptop, and connect the xbox through the laptop wifi?



Nope. Not that I know of, I've had a few friends try it... but have yet to succeed.



Butō Renjin said:


> Finally made Captain :33 took me long enough too.



It's cause your on all the time! 

lol.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 21, 2010)

Ike said:


> Anyone else getting sick of the booting feature? I try to toss a grenade to kill someone, then some idiot decides to jump in and gets himself killed, and as a result I get booted for it.





> I'm more annoyed at people always picking that fucking Team Snipers.



Agreed agreed.

Team Snipers is getting old and people keep picking the SAME maps. Luckily they're not picking Boneyard lately because that map is awful imo.

Yesterday someone didn't boot me for a betrayal for the first time ever. What a gent. I stuck him with a grenade lol.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2010)

Ike said:


> Anyone else getting sick of the booting feature? I try to toss a grenade to kill someone, then some idiot decides to jump in and gets himself killed, and as a result I get booted for it.



Tell me about it.

I got a triple kill with the wraith, but happened to kill some douche who decided to jump in. Got booted.

Im so sorry you weren't watching out for the GIANT BLUE DEATH BALL coming your way.


----------



## Tex (Sep 21, 2010)

I got booted yesterday during an Oddball match whilst I was obtaining my first overkill on Reach. I mean seriously, the guy see's me going to to town with the goddamn shotgun in a cover shield, why would you try and walk in front of me? I hope they lost after that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2010)

Tex said:


> I got booted yesterday during an Oddball match whilst I was obtaining my first overkill on Reach. I mean seriously, the guy see's me going to to town with the goddamn shotgun in a cover shield, why would you try and walk in front of me? I hope they lost after that.



Yea, the only solace I had when I got booted was that I was clearly leading the team.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 21, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> Anyone know if I can connect my xbox to my laptop, and connect the xbox through the laptop wifi?



I was able to do that with my old 360 before i got the new slim (with wifi =D)
It's pretty simple but there is a little something you have to do to get it to work, you cant just plug an ethernet cord between the two you have to do something with your connection on your pc. It's very simple though and it doesnt affect your laptop's internet connection. When i did it, it only took me a couple minutes, but you just gotta know what to do so check this tutorial, it's what i used and it worked like a charm.  

hope that helps =D


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 21, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Saw this on Kotaku. Skip to 1:20:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIj5W_2T8Bk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



wow... people have a lot of time on their hands dont they?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2010)

Regarding the boot issues... I killed some teammates once or twice but I was never booted off.  Teammates have killed me too but I find that shit lulzy if it isn't intentional.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 21, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> wow... people have a lot of time on their hands dont they?



Actually, the guy who makes those videos does that for various games. It's like his thing. He's done it for GTA IV (I think) and Just Cause 2. They are all so fucking hilarious.


----------



## Eki (Sep 21, 2010)

Game just got meh. Wtf is going on :/


----------



## Tex (Sep 21, 2010)

Eki said:


> Game just got meh. Wtf is going on :/





What, already? Perhaps your getting shitty partners?


----------



## Eki (Sep 21, 2010)

Nah, i dunno. My stats are pretty nice really. I just don't know. MW2 all over again :/


----------



## Random (Sep 21, 2010)

My friend steals kills like a bitch


----------



## Bleach (Sep 21, 2010)

THIS IS FULL OF EPIC AWESOMENESS.

One of the best vids I've seen so far.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 21, 2010)

I am dropping this untill bungie gets rid of the "lol accident team kill = boot"

seriously I am getting tired of it.

I jet pack above a huge pack of enemies and out of nowhere a other guy in a jetpack flies infront of me gets hit by my rocket and instant boot me.

Fuck reach and its fucking retarded booting system


----------



## Random (Sep 21, 2010)

I know i hate that.

I lose so many point from accidental grenade kills


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2010)

If enough people complain about it I think it'll be altered.

My proposition? Everyone gets 1 free boot in team slayer, and perhaps 2 in vehicle/power weapon heavy playlists like invasion or Big team.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 21, 2010)

This game annoys me just as bad as Halo 3.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 21, 2010)

I've only had that feeling once so far. It was like 2 days or so. Pissed me off so god damn bad. I did so bad. But then the next day I raped 

I wish for the first weekend they would have done a weekend playlist but w/e


----------



## Tex (Sep 21, 2010)

Tex here.

Boss and Bleach, I'll be at stuck here at work till around 7:15ish, so I'm going to be late for our little Firefight date. No, I'm not standing you up and I promise there isn't anyone else... lol

But I'll be on by 7:30/7:40.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 21, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> If enough people complain about it I think it'll be altered.
> 
> My proposition? Everyone gets 1 free boot in team slayer, and perhaps 2 in vehicle/power weapon heavy playlists like invasion or Big team.



Bungie already knows n there planning to fix it in the 1st update which is gonna be in October I think


----------



## Eki (Sep 21, 2010)

> We’re seeing reports of players being booted for betrayals after just one measly stinkin’ team kill. Yup, it actually can and will happen, but as always, it’s a bit more nuanced than it appears to be on first glance. Currently Halo: Reach is using a betrayal system similar to the one employed by Halo 2, where players accumulate strikes against their betrayal count not just for straight up kills, but also for doing non-fatal damage to their teammates.
> 
> Of course, none of that is communicated very well in game, so it’s no surprise that you’re freaking out about it. Even internally, we’ve already talked about tweaks to the current system and we’re looking into deploying a solution. Don’t worry; it’s something we can configure without a major update, so you can expect to hear back from us soon about some modified betrayal booting conditions. Maybe December. (Yes, that's a joke.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2010)

Ah.

Guess ill stop AR bursting as a form of nonmic communication...


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 21, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> I was able to do that with my old 360 before i got the new slim (with wifi =D)
> It's pretty simple but there is a little something you have to do to get it to work, you cant just plug an ethernet cord between the two you have to do something with your connection on your pc. It's very simple though and it doesnt affect your laptop's internet connection. When i did it, it only took me a couple minutes, but you just gotta know what to do so check this tutorial, it's what i used and it worked like a charm.
> 
> hope that helps =D



Can you find one of these instructibles for windows 7? it has one on this same website but i cant access the instruction pictures without membership.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> Can you find one of these instructibles for windows 7? it has one on this same website but i cant access the instruction pictures without membership.



This is how my 360 is hooked to the internet. I believe all you have to do is:
-go to network and sharing center
-on left side click on change adapter settings
-there should be the network adapter/card from your laptop showing up and the ethernet cord plugged into your laptop showing up
-crtl-click on both of them to select them
-right click on one and click "Bridge Connection"

That's all I remember having to do, and its through Windows 7.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 21, 2010)

got it working FREAKIN SWEET thanks guys now im not gonna leave my couch for the next month that i have free live lol


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 21, 2010)

logged on to halo reach live. 

you must forfiet 10k cr to play.

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.............


----------



## Bleach (Sep 21, 2010)

Fun night guys  we should do it again sometime hehe


----------



## Eki (Sep 21, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> logged on to halo reach live.
> 
> you must forfiet 10k cr to play.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.............



Wut?


----------



## Tex (Sep 21, 2010)

Team Epic need to work on its CTF tactics... . 

Fun night regardless. Less mic silence next time though.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol all our games had flags in them. I'm not a big fan of flag games XD but yea lol was cool.


----------



## Tex (Sep 21, 2010)

I like BTB games since it's nothing but mindless action and killing... but huge objective type games are my fave.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 21, 2010)

GT: AlphaRaptorXI

feel free to put up with my 10 year lag behind picking up halo

I do alright, go positive 2 most of the time


----------



## Kameil (Sep 22, 2010)

Good night of play I raped the majority of the games y'all know about that tank happening right?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone seen this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxuLOpuKTPw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Sep 22, 2010)

lol Fun night guys.  I feel so weak compare to you guys.   We can team up again next week if you guys want. I'll probably be playing some match making this weekend too so if anyone's on, feel free to team up. =3


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 22, 2010)

Spire is slowly starting to become my favorite map.

Jacking falcons by jumping off the top of the spire is great fun.


----------



## Eki (Sep 22, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Anyone seen this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxuLOpuKTPw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, awesomness. 


Did anyone else find a marine on that same Level talking about "Squids Things?" At first i assumed he was talking about the flood. But then i dunno.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 22, 2010)

I found Jun 

In the last level of the game there is a dead Spartan with identical armor to Jun on the circular platform at the beginning of the level. Beside him is his Sniper Rifle.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 22, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> I found Jun
> 
> In the last level of the game there is a dead Spartan with identical armor to Jun on the circular platform at the beginning of the level. Beside him is his Sniper Rifle.



 That doesn't make sense Jun went the opposite path to escort Halsey to CASTLE base.  It was just another lowly Spartan dead w/ the same armor and in the legendary commentary people said Jun is still alive.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 22, 2010)

Campaign was pretty good, but fatigue set in around the last two levels. The story was the usual mediocre bungie fair, but instead of getting bogged down with space religious wackos and talking plants, it tried focusing on making a character-piece without bothering to make, you know, actual characters.

Multiplayer and firefight matchmaking is pretty ace, even if you can't get a _real_ firefight game going.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 22, 2010)

Safe havens/infection = 

Also, I love rumble pit period. Gimme a jet pack and I win.


----------



## Eki (Sep 22, 2010)

Jet packs are just fail


----------



## The Boss (Sep 22, 2010)

Eki said:


> Jet packs are just fail



You take that back. D:


----------



## Eki (Sep 22, 2010)

Tis true my friend


----------



## Bleach (Sep 22, 2010)

Yea jetpacks aren't really my best friend. In certain cases they are lol. I personally love the little shield thingy. I usually end up picking that or sprinting.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 22, 2010)

Jetpacks are awesome cause people cant turn up and down as fast as they can side to side.

oh yea 



Like my 7 game win streak?


----------



## Tex (Sep 22, 2010)

I too pick up the Cover Shield, even though it's rare that you get the option to do so .

TBH, jet packs are easy pickings for me. I mean... your just sittin' there... in the sky... and since I'm a mid to long range kind of player it's all too easy. 

We need to form an NF arena team, that'd be so


----------



## Bleach (Sep 22, 2010)

Let's do it Tex. You and me


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> Jetpacks are awesome cause people cant turn up and down as fast as they can side to side.
> 
> oh yea
> 
> ...



I like how its followed by 8 losses


----------



## Tex (Sep 23, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Let's do it Tex. You and me



Map and Weapons training starts tomorrow. 

What time is best for you?



Gnome on Fire said:


> I like how its followed by 8 losses



I'm sure it wasn't him... but rather his team.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 23, 2010)

Tex said:


> Map and Weapons training starts tomorrow.
> 
> What time is best for you?



I'm pretty free tomorrow. From 2-3PM onwards. You?


----------



## Tex (Sep 23, 2010)

I go in at 3pm 

But I'll be out by 7pm


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2010)

I shall play tomorrow at like 5 or 6ish. Gamertag = My username if you haven't already added me.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 23, 2010)

Armor lock and drop shield are my forte setups

jetpack is just when i feel like being a douche

since the only maps i use jetpack are small and open, i usually get the rocket launcher early and just go to town

noobish?

you bet your sweet ass it is


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a hologram kinda guy, it just suits me


----------



## Sauce (Sep 23, 2010)

Forge World wins this game,I love playing Gears Of War and Call Of Duty Map Layouts in Customs.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 23, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I like how its followed by 8 losses



Psh thats mostly infection/safe haven which I had never played until then. I dont think you can really "win" those anyway, Once I got the most kills in that game and i dont think it counted as a win. 

my 7 win streak was all slayers though


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

Im so close to getting Juns armor


----------



## The Boss (Sep 23, 2010)

I fucking loath Infection.


----------



## Tex (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't even know how you guys can even play games like infection/safe heaven, or any of those race maps. Can you only play them during a custom game? If so, then that's gay.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Halfway on my cR bar to Major


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 23, 2010)

I just like the idea of zombies really. I was a huge zombiemod fan on counter strike.


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

I have juns armor and its epic


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> I have juns armor and its epic



Scout is ugly  Carters is the best


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

im talking about his chest piece with the sniper scarf. Tis fucking awesomeness


----------



## Bleach (Sep 23, 2010)

Fuck. I couldn't level even if my life depended on it. I need like 10k more credits >_>... Which is like 8-9 Gruntpocalypse games which is like 90 mintes 

Let's do this


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 23, 2010)

What level do you have to be for Jun's armour? It takes sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long to level it's unreal. I'm a warrant officer at the moment.


----------



## Augors (Sep 23, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> What level do you have to be for Jun's armour? It takes sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long to level it's unreal. I'm a warrant officer at the moment.


Keep going and you will find out. :amazed


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> What level do you have to be for Jun's armour? It takes sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long to level it's unreal. I'm a warrant officer at the moment.



Gotta be a Major. Right after Captain.

lulz


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm going to a Reach halo party tomorrow night. All night. Then I have my sisters baby shower the next day. lulz


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

Only girls go to baby showers bro


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> Only girls go to baby showers bro



Says you? It's my sister, she wants me to go, so I'm going.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 23, 2010)

Yea baby showers are usually always for females

Your sister is cramming the culture


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

Though im sure if she wanted you to go. You should go. Or she would never forgive you.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't care about culture lol. My sis wants me at her baby shower so I'm going.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a Major grade 3 and the crap cR system bungie has put me to a halt I'm pretty close to Lt. Colonel.


----------



## Augors (Sep 23, 2010)

Kameil said:


> I'm a Major grade 3 and the crap cR system bungie has put me to a halt I'm pretty close to Lt. Colonel.


THAT'S WHO YOU ARE?!

I was like "who's this nerd getting a higher rank then me. " That really didn't take you long to rank up that fast. Are you play score attack?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 23, 2010)

WTF a major fucking grade 3!?!?!?

HOW U GUYS LVL SO MUCH DAMNITTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Random Member (Sep 23, 2010)

Kameil said:


> I'm a Major grade 3




 Lucky ass!


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

I dunno. But i like it when kids hate on me for being such a high rank


----------



## Kameil (Sep 23, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> THAT'S WHO YOU ARE?!
> 
> I was like "who's this nerd getting a higher rank then me. " That really didn't take you long to rank up that fast. Are you play score attack?





Random Member said:


> Lucky ass!





Bleach said:


> WTF a major fucking grade 3!?!?!?
> 
> HOW U GUYS LVL SO MUCH DAMNITTTTTTTTTTTTT



 Oh yeah!

Also I play Score attack pretty often coupled w/ getting a shitload of commendations.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Says you? It's my sister, she wants me to go, so I'm going.



Just how it goes...but go for it. Lots of girls for ya then


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm actually bringing my girlfriend of four years too


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh well then gonna probably have a super boring time, lol. Baby showers are girl time, you'll just hear alot of boring chatter. Even my sister hates going to them


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

Eh, that's alright. My sister wants me to go, plus... it gives my girlfriend and I some recuperating time. We just got out of a huge fight that she's still pissed at me for, so I'm hoping that My getting my ear pierced, going to an overnight Lan party with her, and then to the baby shower will help us fix some things. 

I guess we should talk about Halo in here.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2010)

^Cools 

Got 22-2 yesterday. 10 kills in a row


----------



## Bleach (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm starting to hate sword base.... a lot...


----------



## Eki (Sep 24, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I'm starting to hate sword base.... a lot...



One of the best maps imo. The Cage is horrible. Fucking shitty spawns.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 24, 2010)

Eki said:


> One of the best maps imo. The Cage is horrible. Fucking shitty spawns.



I love the cage XDDD

lol.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

The cage is ok.

Asylum can go die in a fire.

Love me some boardwalk, and love me some powerbase. (powerhouse or powerbase?)


----------



## Eki (Sep 24, 2010)

i notice its most of the none remakes i dislike


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2010)

My favorite map is Ascension or w/e they called it in this one.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't have a favorite I just like kicking ass.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2010)

I hate the DMR and people who vote for DMR matches, I would like let you DMR people know that I wish you would die in a fire


----------



## Eki (Sep 24, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I hate the DMR and people who vote for DMR matches, I would like let you DMR people know that I wish you would die in a fire



its in practically every game mode lol. Except for invasion


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2010)

RAGE. I mean when it's the starter weapon.


----------



## Eki (Sep 24, 2010)

Thats what i was referring to.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2010)

Well then, my anger has been successfully communicated.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I hate the DMR and people who vote for DMR matches, I would like let you DMR people know that I wish you would die in a fire



Meh, at least its not as bad as the BR. I felt like in Halo 3, BR skill was often times synonymous with Halo skill. As in, it was THE gun.

Sure, the DMR is a good gun, and I love it. However, I recognize that other weapons definitely have their niche.


----------



## Eki (Sep 24, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Well then, my anger has been successfully communicated.





Whip Whirlwind said:


> Meh, at least its not as bad as the BR. I felt like in Halo 3, BR skill was often times synonymous with Halo skill. As in, it was THE gun.
> 
> Sure, the DMR is a good gun, and I love it. However, I recognize that other weapons definitely have their niche.



The beam rifle is fucking hard to use/


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 24, 2010)

race is the stupidest game ever and i cant stop playing it lol


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

Eki said:


> The beam rifle is fucking hard to use/



I'm guessing you mean the focus rifle? Yea, agreed. It is pretty powerful though.

I just wish we had the Halo 3 covy sniper back.

EDIT: Also, what sensitivity do you guys play on? 

I think im at 6, but im gonna switch it up to 7 or 8 and see how that works out.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 24, 2010)

ffs how many firefights do i have to do before i get the option to do a gruntocalypse


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2010)

Why does the majority likes playing snipers?  ... and playing as an Elite? Goddamnit.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm psyched playing this game. I know my loadout is going to be DMR and Pistol. Oh how I love them.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 24, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> race is the stupidest game ever and i cant stop playing it lol



JUst bring rocket race back and we are good to go


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

What do you guys think the best armor abilities are? I've heard run and sprint, but if I can pull off Hologram the right way I'll pick that one.


----------



## Eki (Sep 24, 2010)

Armor lock fersure.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2010)

Hologram is my shit. I trick snipers


----------



## Bleach (Sep 24, 2010)

Hologram is perfect in team snipers and DMR games


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

I can see Hologram working really well with Shotgun and Sniper. Far range close range, so long as you know the area well enough to define your enemies vantage point from afar or up close.


----------



## Tex (Sep 24, 2010)

I demand more drop shield!!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2010)

I have to agree.. Hologram is pretty alpha.. and feels good when people fall for it.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 24, 2010)

I remember when I first played that holograms would always get me. lol


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2010)

When I first played I was raping the hologram with the smash button and it disappeared... I thought it was a glitch.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

People dont know how to use Holo in snipers. Like, Ill shoot at them, then they'll duck and send a holo out. Obviously, the figure calmly jogging out into the open after being shot at with a sniper is NOT the real person.

I prefer sprint and armor lock. Armor lock is wreckage in doubles.

Sprint, in addition to being a standard, can be one of the best abilities when used with knowledge of the map layouts and teamwork. Many a time i've engaged a team of two, then ran like a bitch so they'd follow me around a corner where my teammate is crouched ready to assassinate.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 24, 2010)

the other day i was playing race, and these two guys crashed in front of me and they both flipped over. one mongoose rolled into the water and was lost. instead of getting back on the mongoose they started punching each other. then one guy stole the other guys mongoose and took off. i have not laughed so hard in a long time.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 24, 2010)

whats the fastest way to level up using live? i cant seem to ever get the option to do gruntocalypse on live.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 24, 2010)

Hologram's my shit man. If i'm not running with sprint i'm always going with Hologram, if you use it tactically, it can be extremely versatile and not just for Snipers or DMR game types. Best example, i was on powerhouse following some guy into the shed with the Hammer and i knew he was waiting for me, sent in the Holo, he went for it, i assassinated him  got it on my Fileshare too.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 24, 2010)

Just beat the game on Legendary solo gotta say it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be


----------



## Theaww (Sep 24, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> whats the fastest way to level up using live? i cant seem to ever get the option to do gruntocalypse on live.



You got to do score attack on live not Firefight


----------



## Eki (Sep 24, 2010)

lulz, and you don't even level fast. Im going pretty slow right now and im only a Major Grade 2. GRADE 2. Its like fucking grade 3 shit.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh my god, my hands are sore from all the gruntocalypse im playing. gruntocalypse corvette is easy as shit. I must have gained a whole warrant officer level today.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 25, 2010)

lol i been playing sniper attack

Its soo fun and has been helping my no scoping alot 

Bungie Update 9/24


FUCK YEA ROCKET RACE 

And I didn't know they had a level cap.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wish I could wear this helmet right now.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 25, 2010)

i need people to play with, i'm sick of getting team up with retards. and sadly none of my xbox buddy play halo.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 25, 2010)

I wish I could play this more D: My schedule is ridiculous. Five different Extracurricular (In addition to my two curricular) plus Drama and Band Practice. My days are 5:30AM - 10PM.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah I never have much time to play anymore, makes me sad, worked 6 days this week and I come back home knackered and no access to the telly. I need my Halo fix and I really want better armour but it's taking forever!!! Lol.


----------



## Tex (Sep 25, 2010)

Tuan said:


> i need people to play with, i'm sick of getting team up with retards. and sadly none of my xbox buddy play halo.



You can add us to your FL, a lot of us already play together online. 




Delta Shell said:


> Yeah I never have much time to play anymore, makes me sad, worked 6 days this week and I come back home knackered and no access to the telly. I need my Halo fix and I really want better armour but it's taking forever!!! Lol.



My armor/Spartan looks pretty cash right now, IMO.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 25, 2010)

I only got 2 people from here as friends and I never played with them 

meh I played again last night.

got booted twice.

I hate how in the bungie thing where they talked about the booting that they ended with "how about just not shooting your teammates"

They act like its our fault.

Hell the last boot I got was one I don't even know HOW I killed that guy as I didn't even see him. 

I shot and....suddenly I killed a teammate O_o


----------



## Bleach (Sep 25, 2010)

I forgot your GT Vegitto, tell me again and I'll add you today


----------



## Kameil (Sep 25, 2010)

Lt. Colonel Grade 1.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 25, 2010)

You have to be liL deuhce or however you say that name XD?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 25, 2010)

I think Vegitto-kun's GT is Vegitto kun ..


----------



## Kameil (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah you're right. 

it's *lihL deucE*


----------



## Tex (Sep 25, 2010)

You never join any of our parties.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 25, 2010)

jeez how do you guys rank up so fast Gruntpacolypse is really boring after a couple of games...


----------



## Kameil (Sep 25, 2010)

Tex said:


> You never join any of our parties.



Because I'm either in another party which I usually am or I'm ranking up the fastest route.  But somehow I can't catch you guys wait... which GT are you?  Well invt me I'm still on actually I'll be back on in 15 though apparently you can get banned for quitting too much for 15 minutes you can't play matchmaking for 15 specifically. 

In all of quitting for each I really did have a legitimate reason lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2010)

so i got this game yesturday expecting to play 4 player co-op, turns out you have to do that over live

still an amazing game though, armor locking when a vehicle is coming at you is so funny .


----------



## Bleach (Sep 25, 2010)

Theaww said:


> jeez how do you guys rank up so fast Gruntpacolypse is really boring after a couple of games...



This.

I just did like 4 games of score attack: 3 gruntpocalypse and 1 sniper attack and only got like 7k credits including the 2k from 1 of the daily challenges


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 25, 2010)

Played it last night. All night. What can I say? It's a great game. It's simple, awesome fun to be had by anyone really, with lots of great additives in Forgeworld and such. I thoroughly enjoyed Zombie gameplay, Juggernaut, and also swords/jetpacks on my friend's custom level. Probably the best multiplayer FPS I've ever played.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 25, 2010)

Play with me Echo! I need to play some custom games XDD


----------



## Tex (Sep 25, 2010)

I dunno Bleach, I just started doing Gruntpocalypse... I like it. Mad credits. In about 5 games I've made about 15k. True story.

Anyway, I'm on right now if anyone cares to join me for some matches.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 25, 2010)

I would, but sadly it was a Lan party. I don't actually own it, or even a 360 currently.


----------



## Random (Sep 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC7lJFTZyQg&feature=fvhl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Sep 26, 2010)

I just maxed out my rank on Reach I can't go any further same goes for all until others catch up from the bungie weekly update.  I've ascended officially to Lt. Colonel Grade 3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

GT is Vegitto kun

add me 

NAOW


----------



## Bleach (Sep 26, 2010)

Added           .


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

Halo Reach is a lot of fun but I think the next Halo game[not developed by Bungie] should be like a stealth action TPS. That would be sick. Instead of revolved around the multiplayer, just make it a solo-campaign game and take aspects of Splinter Cell and Hitman into it, only put it in the Halo world and such.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2010)

Kameil said:


> I just maxed out my rank on Reach I can't go any further same goes for all until others catch up from the bungie weekly update.  I've ascended officially to Lt. Colonel Grade 3.



How do you have the time for this!!



Ech? said:


> Halo Reach is a lot of fun but I think the next Halo game[not developed by Bungie] should be like a stealth action TPS. That would be sick. Instead of revolved around the multiplayer, just make it a solo-campaign game and take aspects of Splinter Cell and Hitman into it, only put it in the Halo world and such.



Please, if there is a god, don't let this happen.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh look, a whiny fanboy who's afraid of change.


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

Stealth action is not Halo's style. They might make a spin-off game like that someday but the main Halo games will always be FPS's.

As it should be.


----------



## Random (Sep 26, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Oh look, a whiny fanboy who's afraid of change.



No need to call people names


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

A fanboy isn't an insult unless you take it like one, but regardless, it's still the truth. 

Halo's style should branch out. Star Wars has made games like Republic Commando that have been excellent, Force Unleashed that had good potential but was overall so-so, and Battlefront, which was an amazing game. Three different genres, same basic story, all fun for fans of the series with an open mind.

So no, not "as it should be", it's just appeasing to fanboys. They had Halo Wars which was pretty well-received, and more people would enjoy a TPS than an RTS. 

Also there's no such thing as main halo games anymore. Bungie is done.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 26, 2010)

It wouldn't be Halo if you changed the entire point of it. Most people play Halo for it's current multiplayer system. If you make it like a stealth game than it would just be a splinter cell like game...

Do not want at all.

Even if they did make a game like that, I doubt it would be received well at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2010)

Nah don't want halo to be stealth. A third person shooter halo wouldn't be bad if you play as regular soldiers though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

Bleach said:


> It wouldn't be Halo if you changed the entire point of it. Most people play Halo for it's current multiplayer system. If you make it like a stealth game than it would just be a splinter cell like game...
> 
> Do not want at all.
> 
> Even if they did make a game like that, I doubt it would be received well at all.



They made Halo wars, and lots of people still play it to this day, and it's not revolved around multiplayer. It's just another way to reach out to a new audience and if they did it well it could spring a whole new Halo series. Of course Halo as an FPS would still be the more prominent game, but it wouldn't hurt to make one that's different and interesting all the same.

crazymtf: If they made a Halo game that followed the same general rules as Star Wars: Battlefront... that would be sick.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2010)

Echø said:


> Oh look, a whiny fanboy who's afraid of change.



Wouldn't work for a number of reasons.

I don't know about other games, but Halo's entire story has already been written, from beginning to end. Stealth isn't something you can make an entire campaign out of, a mission or two maybe, but not the entire thing. ODST went that route and we saw how that went.

TPS for Halo is just terrible.

And though making the campaign better is always a plus, what makes Halo an elite game is it's multiplayer and multiplayer should get as much or more attention than the story.

Can't really compare it to Star Wars because Star Wars didn't define itself as a game, it was a movie with game spinoffs.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2010)

Echø said:


> A fanboy isn't an insult unless you take it like one, but regardless, it's still the truth.
> 
> Halo's style should branch out. Star Wars has made games like Republic Commando that have been excellent, Force Unleashed that had good potential but was overall so-so, and Battlefront, which was an amazing game. Three different genres, same basic story, all fun for fans of the series with an open mind.
> 
> ...



I mean, I wouldn't mind [;aying a Halo like this, but the main titles should follow the same formula. Games inbetween the big titles would be fine I guess though.

A lot of people disliked Halo Wars, but it was actually a pretty good game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there wont really be anymore "main title" Halo games really. I mean the main fanbase will be the FPS games, so I'm sure that'l be what's considered the main titles, but nonetheless... Also how would you not mind playing Halo like Star Wars battlefront but Third Person Shooter is just horrible for Halo? The more I think of it the more I think it would be absolutely amazing, especially with Next-gen technology and the amount of money they could pump into it from previous installments.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2010)

Ech? said:


> They made Halo wars, and lots of people still play it to this day, and it's not revolved around multiplayer. It's just another way to reach out to a new audience and if they did it well it could spring a whole new Halo series. Of course Halo as an FPS would still be the more prominent game, but it wouldn't hurt to make one that's different and interesting all the same.
> 
> crazymtf: If they made a Halo game that followed the same general rules as Star Wars: Battlefront... that would be sick.



Yeah but wars is still mainly around multiplayer now days, was fun Multi actually. 

Yeah I'd love a halo game like battlefront.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

The more I think of it, it would be really neat. Of course I don't want to hype a game with an idea not even thought of so I'm going to stop now, before I disappoint myself.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 26, 2010)

Ech? said:


> They made Halo wars, and lots of people still play it to this day, and it's not revolved around multiplayer. It's just another way to reach out to a new audience and if they did it well it could spring a whole new Halo series. Of course Halo as an FPS would still be the more prominent game, but it wouldn't hurt to make one that's different and interesting all the same.
> 
> crazymtf: If they made a Halo game that followed the same general rules as Star Wars: Battlefront... that would be sick.



Yes but that was made my Ensemble studious. Also the amount of units it sold is nothing compared to any of the other Halo games at all. And notice that even though this was Bungie's last Halo game, they never made plans for a different game type.

They always *could* make it but I doubt it would be productive or worth while as a full TPS would be. 

I'm just saying that a different style game would be extremely risky and they can't afford to do something like that with Microsoft's best franchise for Xbox.


----------



## Tex (Sep 26, 2010)

I should be in in charge of developing the new installment of Halo.

It would focus on Fred, Kelly, Halsey, and the remaining Spartan III's. And they then make some Spartan lovin' and raise up their own Spartan army. :


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

I suppose that's true. Refer to my above post.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2010)

Any game, no matter it be Halo or something else, needs a great multiplayer for replayability.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

Not true. I wish more games would focus on the single-player aspect of something more than the multiplayer so that we can get a genuinely superb game from start to finish. Also... most people forget this but games can still be fun if you go back to them some months later and replay them. Not always but if they're good enough.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2010)

Tex said:


> I should be in in charge of developing the new installment of Halo.
> 
> It would focus on Fred, Kelly, Halsey, and the remaining Spartan III's. And they then make some Spartan lovin' and raise up their own Spartan army. :



I prefer the stories like Noble team, they made a difference, but we didn't know about it until the game. 

I think the stories for Fred, Kelly, etc. should be saved for the books/comics.


----------



## Tex (Sep 26, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I prefer the stories like Noble team, they made a difference, but we didn't know about it until the game.
> 
> I think the stories for Fred, Kelly, etc. should be saved for the books/comics.



I'm not quite sure you understand what I meant. It's only going to be 1 hour of total game play, the remaining 10 will be pure cinematic.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Not true. I wish more games would focus on the single-player aspect of something more than the multiplayer so that we can get a genuinely superb game from start to finish. Also... most people forget this but games can still be fun if you go back to them some months later and replay them. Not always but if they're good enough.



Yeah, but a story that you can play over and over is a rare thing. There are exceptions though like L4D and even Halo where the multiplayer can be incorporated into the story. You really need a good balance. Halo's advantage is that almost anything they develop for multiplayer contributes some way to the campaign mode.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2010)

Tex said:


> I'm not quite sure you understand what I meant. It's only going to be 1 hour of total game play, the remaining 10 will be pure cinematic.



MGS4 to the extreme.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't really ever care for Halo's campaign. It always feels very very similar every time. The multiplayer is exquisite. Almost flawless for a sci-fi first person shooter.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I don't really ever care for Halo's campaign. It always feels very very similar every time. The multiplayer is exquisite. Almost flawless for a sci-fi first person shooter.



It's hit or miss I guess. I didn't care for the campaign either until I did some reading on the backstory. Halo's story is really compelling imo if you know the entire thing. Classic retelling of man being pushed to the brink and somehow becoming victorious. The making of the Spartans is pretty interesting as well.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

It's really not the story that bums me, it's the environments. They're always rehashed.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 26, 2010)

Too be honest, I have never cared for the campaign so much but now I do because of Halo Reach and I'm actually interested in reading the books now. The campaign story was just so fucking awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 26, 2010)

I agree with Bleach. Reach is superior.. it actually made me want to read the books.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

I am onlines now :ho


----------



## Tex (Sep 26, 2010)

The Reach storyline was pretty cash, but trust me when I say that the books are very good. Don't bother reading Halo: The Flood since it's basically Halo: CE in written form. I suggest reading First Strike first.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

oh shit talking ZE boss 

epic stuff already


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Any game, no matter it be Halo or something else, needs a great multiplayer for replayability.



Dragon age...mass effect...demon's souls? Heavy Rain? Alot of great games that can be played for hours after beating it once without multiplayer. But I agree halo should keep Multi.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 26, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Dragon age...mass effect...demon's souls? Heavy Rain? Alot of great games that can be played for hours after beating it once without multiplayer. But I agree halo should keep Multi.



Those aren't FPS'.

Single player games that can be played for really long are mostly Action & adventure and RPG's.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay, I can agree there. For the most part, First person shooters do need online to maintain that level of fun and replayability. Unless your name is FarCry 2.  

But no one specified that shooters needed an online component, they said games in general.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 26, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> How do you have the time for this!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please, if there is a god, don't let this happen.



I get on and kick ass!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

the boss is strangely cute while playing

"how did I miss how did I miss noooo"


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2010)

Well when I say any game I mean FPS because thats mostly what I play besides a few exceptions.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

Well... any game doesn't really mean FPS to most gamers who own a PS3 or 360, because most people who do play more than FPS.. So next time maybe you should elaborate a bit better haha


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2010)

Regardless most games need some kind of multiplayer for replayability. There are exceptions, but most need it. I stand by that statement.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

Well.. it's not true. Lol. Most FPS do, but most games do not. If you can do the single player well enough it doesn't need multiplayer. I've owned Mirror's Edge, Dead Space, Farcry, Heavy Rain, Mass Effect, Demon's Souls, and none of them need an online component to be good games or replayable games. Multiplayer only helps if it's done correctly, and quite a lot of times, it's not.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2010)

Like I said, there are exceptions, but most games need it. I played Mirror's Edge and that game was pretty mediocre. All that is besides the point because it's all about personal taste.

Most games don't have a story worth playing multiple times. That's why they need multiplayer. Some of the games you listed are pretty good games that are highly praised for their single player. 

And even then, I don't care how good a story is, it usually gets stale unless some kind of co-op is incorporated. Then it's a little less about the story and more about playing with other people. We obviously have different opinions and it's getting off-topic. Just drop it, I say.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

hooray warrant officer


----------



## Bleach (Sep 26, 2010)

Who's a warrant officer Grade 2?

Yea thats right, ME 

Finally >_____>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

bleach what is your GT?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm IknoIcan

I saw you playing with Boss and Kamiel :33


----------



## Kameil (Sep 26, 2010)

Vegitto-Kun can really kick ass in those few slayers we did.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

Oooh, so that was you.

Haha. people should really put their GT in their sig so I know who is who.

and I did pretty well, last 2 slayers sucked bad since I just hate those maps, bleh stupid reflection(?) too many hallways and shit.

and was there some guy suddenly talking about his foreskin while we were waiting for the game to start?

I should really get a headset. what should I get, is the one that normally comes with the console good enough? Hell can you even buy it seperate


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

You can get a better headset that is more comfortable but quality is the same.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You can get a better headset that is more comfortable but quality is the same.



and now you are supposed to tell me how or what headset you are talking about


----------



## Bleach (Sep 26, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Oooh, so that was you.
> 
> Haha. people should really put their GT in their sig so I know who is who.
> 
> ...



I wish they'd allow you to put nicknames by peoples GT or something. Would make it much simpler and easier.

But I also lost my headset that came with the 360 so I just bought another one that is for the 360. I don't buy many headsets but I don't think there are many that have only 1 connection for both the mic and audio but like I said, I'm not expert on headsets.

@Kameil

I found this hilarious LOL


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 26, 2010)

I opened my nat for reach. My connection took a huge shit on me.


I mad.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

True. 

hopefully we can play together more often, these were some of the funnest games I have had yet.

and I say it again, ZE boss is so fucking adorable on the mic pek


----------



## Kameil (Sep 26, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Oooh, so that was you.
> 
> Haha. people should really put their GT in their sig so I know who is who.
> 
> ...


 Yeah that shit was just....

@Bleach ~ Oh you found that?  Yeah I raped an Elite.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2010)

I guess he was like "OMG GIRLS MY DICK IS HOT LOL FAP FAP FAP"

I really regretted not having a mic at that moment.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 26, 2010)

25% of the way to capitan. FFS my hands, they hurt.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 26, 2010)

I think Zombies gameplay type should've been altered. So that like, in your player menu/options you can create an armor/character for your zombie. Just to make things interesting.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 26, 2010)

Halfway through my slogging of WO grade 1. What is after WO?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 26, 2010)

Captain             .


----------



## Tex (Sep 26, 2010)

Rank is nothing to me. 

I just want my Jun helm. pek


----------



## The Boss (Sep 26, 2010)

AND I... just want credits.. and the rank that I have to unlock to get the armors.


----------



## Tex (Sep 26, 2010)

Boss, if you play Gruntpocalypse, you'll get mad credits. True Story.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 26, 2010)

I just want the haunted helmet by buying all of the base helmets.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 26, 2010)

I want my Blue EVA.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 26, 2010)

Me R Plaguer70 me doesn't talk on XBL, Me kicks ass.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 26, 2010)

I want my lightning coming out of me when I die thing


----------



## Random Member (Sep 26, 2010)

Wait, it only appears when you die?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah 2 million creds for a damn lightning effect? That's kind of a heavy grind right there truthfully you shouldn't do it just to be one of the 1st people to have it because anyway watch some better effect will come out later in october that bests the lightning effect. 

I'm not so much into the armor effects w/ the exception of the hearts thing but I'm more so inclined to get all of the helmets number one mission and then get the black visor.  As I read also later there will be new visor colors, gametypes, ranks, armors, effects anyway and I'm looking forward to a red visor.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2010)

ITS LIKE A PLASMA GRENADE KILLED YOU EVERY TIME 

But ya IDK I wanna save up for one of those big things.

I saw someone with the birthday party one today lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2010)

One thing that I liked about last night.

now I know for sho that boss doesn't have a penis :ho


----------



## Tex (Sep 27, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> One thing that I liked about last night.
> 
> now I know for sho that boss doesn't have a penis :ho



We don't know that for a fact. :ho

I bought Jun's voice for firefight today.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 27, 2010)

As you're all talking about Credits, try this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2h5vhSewGs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Found it on Kotaku.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 27, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I want my lightning coming out of me when I die thing



no not when you die you have it the when your alive, its rain clouds on your shoulders and lighting coming out of it. rain clouds ruin it for me


----------



## Tex (Sep 27, 2010)

So... basically it's like being emo during Matchmaking? lol


----------



## Random (Sep 27, 2010)

Tex said:


> So... basically it's like being emo during Matchmaking? lol



I want it  But geez, it's expensive for no reason


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 27, 2010)

Tex said:


> So... basically it's like being emo during Matchmaking? lol




meh


----------



## Tex (Sep 27, 2010)

Not going to lie... that's pretty fucking beast... lol


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2010)

THat's so damn awesome LOL


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 27, 2010)

Tex said:


> Not going to lie... that's pretty fucking beast... lol



To Each There Own


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 27, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> As you're all talking about Credits, try this:


----------



## The Boss (Sep 27, 2010)

Tex said:


> Boss, if you play Gruntpocalypse, you'll get mad credits. True Story.


What is that?  



Vegitto-kun said:


> One thing that I liked about last night.
> now I know for sho that boss doesn't have a penis :ho


I just like to pretend I have one...  _BTW_ Tiger is female too. She's pretty good.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 27, 2010)

It is convenient when you need to have a wee.




Haven't played Halo for like a week. I think i'll be a Warrant officer forever now!!


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 27, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> As you're all talking about Credits, try this:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2h5vhSewGs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Found it on Kotaku.



FARM IT! FARM IT BEFORE THEY PATCH IT!!!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm going to farm that shit so hard..


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesomeness.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 27, 2010)

hey, i farmed 20k out of that shit and it stopped. it only ever gives me like 50cr every time i bomb those fuckers. what gives?


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 27, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> hey, i farmed 20k out of that shit and it stopped. it only ever gives me like 50cr every time i bomb those fuckers. what gives?



There is a daily credit cap.
Made especially to stop farmers.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh so they already patched it. Well cool at least we get the daily thing.

Oh and I just found out from halo wiki why the commendations come slower with time, you get different cumulative ranks of it but they each require more and more kills.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Sep 27, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> Oh so they already patched it. Well cool at least we get the daily thing.


Nah, the drop in the amount of credits you are getting by doing this isn't a patch. It's been that way the entire time. Basically farming this is a one time thing when it comes to the amount of Cr you gain per go as it'll just keep dropping until it hits the point where you are no longer getting any.

The thing about that farming though is that after those initial Cr go away, you can still farm it for the commendations it gives.

Also, Bungie said that they don't care about Checkpoint farming, so no, they won't do anything to stop this.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 27, 2010)

do you get more credits for turning on skulls/higher difficulty?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Sep 27, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> do you get more credits for turning on skulls/higher difficulty?


Not 100% on this, but I do think that it gives you a little more. Not very much though and it will still eventually drop down.

It will soon be time for you to go to Gruntpocalypse.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2010)

Well that will be the easiest 20k credits I've ever earned...


----------



## Eki (Sep 27, 2010)

Look at me working so hard to be a Lt. colonel and everyone's doing this bullshit 





Onyx ftw. Why my so pro?


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 27, 2010)

I won't do that crap either, maybe only after I get to Lt. Colonel, only to farm Cr,not to advance.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting thing I learned about bungie.

I was looking through their career opportunities page cause of curiosity (lol) and I saw that one requirement they had was this:

"Experience working with modern console architecture, especially PS3, and multi-platform code."

PS3?????????????????????????


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 27, 2010)

There next game is multi platform. gotta get into ps3 tech.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> What is that?
> 
> 
> I just like to pretend I have one...  _BTW_ Tiger is female too. She's pretty good.



Tiger isn't a forum member right?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Sep 27, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> I won't do that crap either, maybe only after I get to Lt. Colonel, only to farm Cr,not to advance.


Why wait until Lt. Colonel? It's not like that is the last rank or anything.

Plus, what's wrong with people wanting to do things like that when they are bored, or to get to the armor they want faster than just playing or farming the "normal" way?

The rank that shows in Reach doesn't really mean anything anyway. (Except for the fact that you need them to get better looking armor)

The real rank in this game is the arena rating and the stars that you get next your gamertag when you qualify for a division.


----------



## Eki (Sep 27, 2010)

Are any of you in divisions yet?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Sep 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> Are any of you in divisions yet?


I don't play Arena enough to get into one. 

I also don't like going into team arena alone based off my luck. (always have people quitting on me) So I wait until some people get on that actually want to go into it.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 27, 2010)

I am making a forge world map where its just a small enclosed area full of explosive objects, made for 8 people. The idea is that you create a game where the kill count is set to 100, and just throw grenades the whole time. Might not be so much fun but its supposed to be a super fast way to farm credit. anyone interested in playing?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd be down for that, need dem cR.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 27, 2010)

gimme your handle ill friend you


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 27, 2010)

GT: BigjoeMinigun


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> I am making a forge world map where its just a small enclosed area full of explosive objects, made for 8 people. The idea is that you create a game where the kill count is set to 100, and just throw grenades the whole time. Might not be so much fun but its supposed to be a super fast way to farm credit. anyone interested in playing?



Will there be............

*Spoiler*: __ 



plasma gernades  ?


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh yes, there will be plasma grenades. More blue balls within a 10 foot radius than you could find in a strip joint. And Plasma batteries and fusion cells and land mines. And of course, a big soccer ball.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> Are any of you in divisions yet?



I'm going to just now get into that now that I'm maxed out but I don't want to be teamed up w/ any crappers in the game.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 28, 2010)

All custom gametypes are limited to 60 cR. So no cR farming that way using your small exploding map of death.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2010)

wont be able to play for about 4 days.

damn renovations at my home.

but I got a headset now :ho


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm trying to get a couple of Achievements but its not working..?? Am I supposed to play on Legendary to unlock these? 

•  Cleared the 2nd mission without setting foot in a drivable vehicle. 
•  Hijacked a Banshee during the Reach Campaign. 
•  Killed 7 Moa during the 2nd mission of the Campaign.


----------



## Negrito (Sep 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to get a couple of Achievements but its not working..?? Am I supposed to play on Legendary to unlock these?
> 
> •  Cleared the 2nd mission without setting foot in a drivable vehicle.
> •  Hijacked a Banshee during the Reach Campaign.
> •  Killed 7 Moa during the 2nd mission of the Campaign.



I did the second one while I was playing on Legendary. But I don't think you have to.

On the first one... are you doing it with a party of people? Because when I tried it, they got on one and I didn't get it.

I'm going to do, the first and the last one. If you want you can join me GT: Rabiosos


----------



## Tex (Sep 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ?  Cleared the 2nd mission without setting foot in a drivable vehicle.
> ?  Hijacked a Banshee during the Reach Campaign.
> ?  Killed 7 Moa during the 2nd mission of the Campaign.



-The first one doesn't have to be on legendary, I completed it on Normal. You just need to make sure that once your off that Falcon at the start of the mission, you don't even come near the trucks or the Falcon w/e it tries to pick up Kat and Emile. Just keep walking straight.  

Anyway... here's a video for the first and third one. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkeUHiGwlFQ[/YOUTUBE]

*-As for the second one...*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBVMssi9woc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Sep 28, 2010)

I see way to many high ranks now because of that campaign shit :/


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2010)

Negrito said:


> I did the second one while I was playing on Legendary. But I don't think you have to.
> 
> On the first one... are you doing it with a party of people? Because when I tried it, they got on one and I didn't get it.
> 
> I'm going to do, the first and the last one. If you want you can join me GT: Rabiosos


I was able to board a banshee but I didn't get the achievement? I think I was on easy cuz I was lazy or something.. could that be it? 

 I did play the 1st one with my buddy. Neither of us got it though.. and we didn't even touch any vehicle. Also on easy.  

I'll probably play it later on but not right now. I'll send a friend request. =) 




Tex said:


> -The first one doesn't have to be on legendary, I completed it on Normal. You just need to make sure that once your off that Falcon at the start of the mission, you don't even come near the trucks or the Falcon w/e it tries to pick up Kat and Emile. Just keep walking straight.
> 
> Anyway... here's a video for the first and third one.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the vids. I'll try them out later today.


----------



## Random (Sep 28, 2010)

You cant get achievements on easy


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2010)

Hijacking a Banshee is so fucking intense lol.

You know on Exodus where you first get the Jetpacks? Well, those banshee's come and I would always try to jetpack up to one and I always got like so close to it that I'm touching it.

Either it would ram the shit outta me or the stupid option would never show up. I did it like 50 times for each damn banshee but it never gave me the option of hijacking it >

But I tried that 20k credits in 10 min thing but it took me more like an hour XD. I guess I was doing it wrong or something. I just really wanted to get the commendations that I could for doing it that way and if I did it for like 10 min a day I could get Onyx pretty easily for like 3-4 of the campaign commendations. 

9k From leveling to WO3 >

But wait, I saw that video on hijacking a banshee. Does the grenade launcher also paralyze vehicles? I didn't know that.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2010)

Random said:


> You cant get achievements on easy



...


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol                               .


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Hijacking a Banshee is so fucking intense lol.
> 
> You know on Exodus where you first get the Jetpacks? Well, those banshee's come and I would always try to jetpack up to one and I always got like so close to it that I'm touching it.
> 
> ...



I get the banshee on Tip of the Spear I think. When you have to get to the top of the Spire.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2010)

The banshee thing was easy, one flew at me and missed, so I jumped on it.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally got around to reading Dr. Halsey's journal I received in my limited edition here's a fun factoid Dr. Halsey had relations w/ Cpt. Key's and infact Halsey is the mother of Miranda keys and as said in the journal Miranda changed her name when she went into the UNSC service.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 28, 2010)

Halsey lived longer than her daughter and her husband. feel the burn.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Hijacking a Banshee is so fucking intense lol.
> 
> You know on Exodus where you first get the Jetpacks? Well, those banshee's come and I would always try to jetpack up to one and I always got like so close to it that I'm touching it.
> 
> ...



You can't hijack a banshee on that level, I believe.

The easiest way to get the achievement is in the last portion of that city level with the USNC chopper-plane things. Near the end you have escorted civilians and have to get on one of 'em. If you start killing the soldiers, they'll become hostile. Then you can just hijack the bird to get the achievement.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 28, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Halsey lived longer than her daughter and her husband. feel the burn.



 I think she'll never die.


----------



## Eki (Sep 28, 2010)

The spartan mother


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 28, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The banshee thing was easy, one flew at me and missed, so I jumped on it.



Same here actually. Stupid covee


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 28, 2010)

There was this drunk elite driving his banshee, and I hijacked him... on Legendary XD.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Finally got around to reading Dr. Halsey's journal I received in my limited edition here's a fun factoid Dr. Halsey had relations w/ Cpt. Key's and infact Halsey is the mother of Miranda keys and as said in the journal Miranda changed her name when she went into the UNSC service.



I don't think it said she was Miranda's mother. That'd be impossible. After she had Keys reassigned, they didn't see each other for a loonng while.

Did you catch when she mentioned Anders? I want to know more about their relationship.


----------



## Random (Sep 28, 2010)

I got the banshee achievement without even knowing it was an achievement. My friend was trying to do it but was failing epicly and i was like "is this what your trying to do" then i jetpacked up to one and hijacked it and got the achievement and i was like " oh, thats why you wanted to do it so badly"


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 28, 2010)

There are other parts of the Series Canon that outright state that Dr. Halsey is Miranda's mother.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> There are other parts of the Series Canon that outright state that Dr. Halsey is Miranda's mother.



Where? I've never read it anywhere. And we've never got any real back story for Halsey except for in Fall of Reach.

And Bungie needs to publish the Halo Story Bible dammit.

I got the Banshee achievement by accident too. Stole won and nodded in approval.


----------



## Tex (Sep 28, 2010)

All I know.. is that Keyes and Halsey were super close... baby making was a huge possibility... but perhaps a book in the near future can shed some light on that.


----------



## Eki (Sep 28, 2010)

" Rank Maxed. "


----------



## Tex (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't played in a while 

I'm a horrible Halotard.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> " Rank Maxed. "



Its okay Eki, in a month or two the Halo Reach Ranks are going to go up and there will be new armor and effects to be unlocked.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2010)

I was playing Rumble Pit Elite Slayer on Pinnacle (I love elite slayer on pinnacle) and I always use the armor lock/needler combo. Well, this is what happens when your pro at using it like me 


*Spoiler*: __ 





All from 4 different people. I actually survived XDDD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 28, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I don't think it said she was Miranda's mother. That'd be impossible. After she had Keys reassigned, they didn't see each other for a loonng while.
> 
> Did you catch when she mentioned Anders? I want to know more about their relationship.



Check out a synopsis of her journal:  

Most important line: _ Finally, on July 12, 2531 on the side of the page, Dr. Halsey wrote, "Jacob has agreed to take her in. I'll miss her, but it's for the best." _


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 28, 2010)

Jun, the sniper who sat on his ass and did absolutely nothing, was the only survivor.


----------



## Tex (Sep 28, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> Jun, the sniper who sat on his ass and did absolutely nothing, was the only survivor.



I only like Jun because of his quirkiness and the fact that he's a sniper. But George by far is the manliest of all Noble Team. 

Anyway, wouldn't it be awesome if there was a way to learn how to speak.. "Reachian" or w/e you call their language?


----------



## Negrito (Sep 29, 2010)

Bleach said:


> But I tried that 20k credits in 10 min thing but it took me more like an hour XD. I guess I was doing it wrong or something. I just really wanted to get the commendations that I could for doing it that way and if I did it for like 10 min a day I could get Onyx pretty easily for like 3-4 of the campaign commendations.



What is this you speak of?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> As you're all talking about Credits, try this:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2h5vhSewGs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Found it on Kotaku.





Negrito said:


> What is this you speak of?



This is what I speak of


----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2010)

Fucking blasphemy is what it is


----------



## Negrito (Sep 29, 2010)

Bleach said:


> This is what I speak of



Trying right now.


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 29, 2010)

I farmed the shit out of that already... prolly gonna get the rest of my level to capitan today.



Bleach said:


> I was playing Rumble Pit Elite Slayer on Pinnacle (I love elite slayer on pinnacle) and I always use the armor lock/needler combo. Well, this is what happens when your pro at using it like me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


ya know, the other day I realized how useful armor lock was in leet slayers, because i always lose that one case everyone is always sticking me with those god damn grenades. in fact, armor lock negates the effect of lots of covenant weapons. GJ with that call in the pic.


----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2010)

I just throw stickies at them until the thing gives up


----------



## Negrito (Sep 29, 2010)

For some reason after I do the farming trick a couple of times the credits it gives lowers a lot


----------



## Gnome (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder if Bungie already nerfed it then.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 29, 2010)

That's just a limiter effect Bungie put in to quell farming.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 29, 2010)

Has it always been there?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 29, 2010)

Pretty much yeah.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2010)

You get your money from commendations. Once you complete one, it generally doubles the required amount to get more credits. The kills themself barely give anything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 29, 2010)

I cant believe I still havent finished the story


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> As you're all talking about Credits, try this:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2h5vhSewGs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Found it on Kotaku.



I did that yesterday and I only got 2k? WTF MAN.  I MAD.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2010)

Boss, like it says in the description it depends on the commendations you receive.


----------



## Tex (Sep 29, 2010)

I just do Gruntpocalypse. 

EDIT: Also, I mentioned earlier that I thought Jorge spoke Reaches native language... but in fact he's speaking Hungarian. Apparently his mother was of Hungarian decent. D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 29, 2010)

I never get gruntpocalypse when I do matchmaking

it sucks.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 29, 2010)

You have to go to Score Attack and pick it when it pops up. It pops up as a choice every time, I think.


----------



## Tex (Sep 29, 2010)

Random Guy is right. 

Competitive > Score Attack > Gruntpocalypse(Which is always the 2nd choice).


----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2010)

The amount of time you play on Firefight is equal to just playing 2 games of Team Slayer.

Has no one else thought of this?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2010)

How much C do you get from one Gruntapocalypse?


----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2010)

About 1,000. Depends


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> The amount of time you play on Firefight is equal to just playing 2 games of Team Slayer.
> 
> Has no one else thought of this?



maybe for you i finish with 4-5 mins left


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2010)

Multi-player ruins this game for me.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Multi-player ruins this game for me.



... wat?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 29, 2010)

I concur...wat?


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Multi-player ruins this game for me.



Are you on drugs?


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm4aK1DOC5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tex (Sep 29, 2010)

I love how that Hunter stares down the camera before he treads off screen.


----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2010)

I am starting to just hate the dmr


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 29, 2010)

Tex said:


> I love how that Hunter stares down the camera before he treads off screen.



He's that fucking cool.


Eki said:


> I am starting to just hate the dmr



Why??


----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2010)

pisses me off.

Not consistent. So DMR battles are always won by who gets a wild lucky headshot.


----------



## Augors (Sep 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> I am starting to just hate the dmr


I can't finish my kills off with it, on top of that I'm so use to the H3 hitscan that I keep thinking that I should led my shots early. I want the 1.1 patch already. 

For the DLC map pack: Do you guys think they should remake maps or make new ones for the new gameplay and etc.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> I am starting to just hate the dmr



You too huh?


----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> maybe for you i finish with 4-5 mins left



And what, it gives you about 12-11 minutes a game. It still takes you 5-6 minutes, relatively a single matchmaking game.


Though i am exited for the new Swat Playlist. So much fun


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> pisses me off.
> 
> Not consistent. So DMR battles are always won by who gets a wild lucky headshot.





The Boss said:


> You too huh?



DMR concept is simple let the rifle breathe like literally you see the small circle inside of it when it contracts too wide from the large circle that's already covering it that's when you already know especially in close range your accuracy lessens as well as wide range.  If you let the DMR come back then you shouldn't have a problem but I suppose everyone has that problem when their shield drops they panic pressing fire on the DMR more rapidly to lose the DMR toe to toe battle.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 29, 2010)

I say new maps.

DMR I take two shots at a time, cool down, then two more. If you have a good strafe it gives room for error.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 29, 2010)

I have over 1000 kills in MP and nearly 1/4 over my kills are beatdowns and assassinations. I feel kind of noobish by it because I usually can't duke it out in a precision battle.


----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2010)

lol, ive been whoring the rush beatdown technique lately.


----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]-hfEBtmGcM0[/YOUTUBE]
nostalgia

best viewed in widescreen


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 29, 2010)

got capitian


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2010)

Got WO Grade 3 

My two most hated maps: Boardwalk and Sword Base. Those maps can go fuck themselves


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm4aK1DOC5Y[/YOUTUBE]



LOOL HE GOT LAUNCHED LOL. Man that was fucking hilarious 



Eki said:


> pisses me off.
> 
> Not consistent. So DMR battles are always won by who gets a wild lucky headshot.



This is main reason why SWAT games are pissing me off so much. I used to be so damn awesome at them but lately I been sucking ass at em :/. Random ass headshots >


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 29, 2010)

In SWAT you should just shoot once while the other dumbass spams the DMR, you'll get a kill for sure


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 29, 2010)

dmr-4 quick body shots followed by a head shot. works wonders.


----------



## Tex (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have problems with the DMR at all. You just have to be patient with it... much like a lady. 

Most hated maps though? The Cage and Sword Base


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

The cage.... such a shitty map.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2010)

The cage is ok. I was playing on SWAT the other day on cage and it was horrible. Worst match of my fucking life. I couldn't figure out for the life of me where the hell this one dude was. 

My favorite is pinnacle and hemorrhage and the other big team battle map on forge world

Also, does sniper attack or gruntpocalypse give more credits? I've done both and I'm awesome at both depending on the map but I haven't really paid attention to the credits. Might experiment with it tonight.

Cause if Gruntpocolypse gives about 1k credit per game, I'm gonna hafta play like.. 60 games of it to level


----------



## Taki (Sep 29, 2010)

Pinnacle is my favorite so far. Countdown is kinda iffy


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2010)

Good news n bad news!

Good news: I'm part of the new xbox beta

Bad news: I can't party chat while
I'm in it D;


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 30, 2010)

That's pretty badass man

I got my Lt. Col. finally, took me long enough. I dun like the fact they capped the ranks though, hopefully they don't take too long updating.

As for the whole maps deal, a lot of the new maps are garbage, they're either too small or too fucking big. I should not spawn, take a step and then get headshotted by some guy camping two stories up on Countdown in SWAT and don't get me started on Infection, camping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-ass humans.

The only map it seems with the right size and style is Powerhouse, it's an average size map, with plenty of open space for precision combat yet lots of corners and turns to duck into and avoid fire and turn it into a CQC situation.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 30, 2010)

After 3 weeks of waiting for newegg to RMA my non-working copy of Reach, I finally got it and sat down for 4 hours and played the campaign. 

I am so very glad to see the pistol is back to the way it should be (I never played 3, which is 2 w/ pretty graphics, or ODST, so IDK if that was re-introducted there), no dual weapons gimmicy bullshit and an overall fun experience. The audio is amazing and I really appreciate the work that went into it.

As for the story, better than halo 2 BY FAR, no idea about 3/ODST. Not better than halo 1. Its nice to see where everything came from. Hopefully the story will get better, so I can't say its horrible. 

I will say this is what halo 2 should have been. As for how many pre-orders, I'm shocked. It's a great game, but not worth pre-ordering. 

Hopefully the end of the story will tie up some loose ends and lead up to the events of halo 1 (not looking for spoilers). Hopefully online play is as good as people claim it to be. If it's how halo 2 was w/ live, I'm not buying an xbox live gold account!


----------



## PerveeSage (Sep 30, 2010)

Tex said:


> Most hated maps though? The Cage and Sword Base



 those are my favorite maps! i owned you too many times on them didnt i?


----------



## Eki (Sep 30, 2010)

Halo 2 had the best multiplayer experience to date. Makes H3 look like shit.


----------



## Theaww (Sep 30, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Good news n bad news!
> 
> Good news: I'm part of the new xbox beta
> 
> ...



Me to!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

god damnit I want to play reach but I cant for another 2 days bleh.

oh well I still got bloodlines


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2010)

I just had the most epic game of CTF. 

I owned their scorpion twice just because I got too close, then the guy comes out of scorpion cause he see's me and then I go in it and destroy the vehicles that are trying to rape me and then I get out and throw a grenade. Then I die and I get like 3 more kills from the scorpion exploding cause of my grenade LOL! THIS HAPPENED TWICE LOL

That's the first time I laughed this much since Rocket Race in H3...


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Sep 30, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I just had the most epic game of CTF.
> 
> I owned their scorpion twice just because I got too close, then the guy comes out of scorpion cause he see's me and then I go in it and destroy the vehicles that are trying to rape me and then I get out and throw a grenade. Then I die and I get like 3 more kills from the scorpion exploding cause of my grenade LOL! THIS HAPPENED TWICE LOL
> 
> That's the first time I laughed this much since Rocket Race in H3...



Rocket Race... good times, I once got a double kill by sending 2 guys into oblivion in Standoff XD


----------



## Captain Fry (Sep 30, 2010)

Why o why is there double beatdown........


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 1, 2010)

'Cause shit happens 

Halo will always have double beatdowns because of the shield system.


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 1, 2010)

Just completed a campaign run on heroic. No matter how many times I watch these cutscenes towards the end of the game they never get old. The musical score does it justice.

*Spoiler*: __ 



That scene where Noble await pick up from a Pelican after Kat dies. Awesome.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 1, 2010)

MW2 has finally been toppled! Halo reach beat it. Ever since CoD4's release, modern warfare has been top but GO REACH GO! I hope to see MW2 die a painful death and Black Ops fail. ;D


----------



## Eki (Oct 1, 2010)

And Medal of honor is coming out soon. So it should give Black Ops a run for its money. I personally think Medal of Honor is going to be better than CoD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

yes lets see which generic shitty grey UBER REALISTIC LOL terrorist/war game will win


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> Halo 2 had the best multiplayer experience to date. Makes H3 look like shit.



I like Reach's multiplayer more.

H2 did shit on H3 though.


----------



## Augors (Oct 1, 2010)

That link had all of the Halo Reach Ranks. I'm glad that they brought back some of the H2 ranks back. They are sooo sick.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 1, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> yes lets see which generic shitty grey UBER REALISTIC LOL terrorist/war game will win



MW 1 was enough. And I also have BC2 which I enjoy 100x more than MW lol. 2 realistic war games are enough for me XDD.

But I like the new ranks they have. Look badass.. Too bad I level slow as shit lol


----------



## Theaww (Oct 1, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> That link had all of the Halo Reach Ranks. I'm glad that they brought back some of the H2 ranks back. They are sooo sick.



That was probably the sickest thing i have ever clicked on


----------



## Eki (Oct 1, 2010)

fucking MLG forums always take forever to load.

Field Marshal shall be mine.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 1, 2010)

Playlist changes on teusday of next week. Ima be rocket racing the fuck outta this game 

However, I do wish that it was a separate playlist :/


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 2, 2010)

i won a race


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 2, 2010)

Holy fucking shit....110,000 cR just to get from Lt. Col. grade 3 to Commander.......


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope none of you were cR banned.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2010)

Fuck yes, no more SWAT!

If only they increased Cr earning across the board.


----------



## Theaww (Oct 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuck yes, no more SWAT!
> 
> If only they increased Cr earning across the board.



Then i could stop playing gruntpacoloypse


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2010)

Does Cr earning increase with rank, btw? Or is it static throughout?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2010)

No more SWAT, it was for baddies anyway.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 2, 2010)

Eki said:


> And Medal of honor is coming out soon. So it should give Black Ops a run for its money. I personally think Medal of Honor is going to be better than CoD



haha the beta was horrible


----------



## Theaww (Oct 2, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> haha the beta was horrible



It was!


----------



## Taki (Oct 2, 2010)

and


----------



## Augors (Oct 2, 2010)

Taki said:


> and


I posted back a page. 

Oh yea, this is SatoiK. I change my name to Augors. =O


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 2, 2010)

O NOES, they're making Gruntpocalypse give less credits .

No more farming for me .


----------



## Taki (Oct 2, 2010)

Augors said:


> I posted back a page.
> 
> Oh yea, this is SatoiK. I change my name to Augors. =O



Fail on my part 

Oh, okay. I was wondering who changed their gamertag


----------



## Eki (Oct 2, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> O NOES, they're making Gruntpocalypse give less credits .
> 
> No more farming for me .



Lol good        .


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 2, 2010)

Eki said:


> Lol good        .



That was the only way of farming I used .


----------



## Eki (Oct 3, 2010)

fuck the farmers


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 3, 2010)

Ranks aren't really that big of a concern to me.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 3, 2010)

Eki said:


> fuck the farmers



It's actually legit, I had to play through the whole match to get mah credits, FUCK ONI SWORD BASE FARMERS.

lol


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 3, 2010)

I actually enjoy swat a fair amount so I will give that playlist a go around. I am glad they removed it from Slayer though. Though it means it will have a lot more experienced players in it so i will probably suck more.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 3, 2010)

Eki said:


> fuck the farmers



Fuck the people that have epic amounts of time to play


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 3, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Fuck the people that have epic amounts of time to play



Don't you mean "fuck the people who don't go to school/to work"? trololol.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 3, 2010)

Quite      .


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 3, 2010)

Bungie just banned 15,000 exploiters, and they are crying in the forums, it's pretty amazing to see lol


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 3, 2010)

Read Achrono's post.


----------



## Alien (Oct 3, 2010)

.



> Black ops for life. bungie should stick to making RTS games. we all know how great halo wars did. lulz bungie should run congress; they'd end the war since they nuke instead of delivering warnings. my boys, infinity ward.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 3, 2010)

Alien said:


> .



Dumbasses FTW!!!

Wars wasn't made by Bungie and Black Ops isn't made by Infinity Ward.
Don't you just love complainers?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 3, 2010)

*Halo: Reach - "Begin the Fight" thread*

Hey everyone, I just wanted to share my site's Halo: Reach review. It's been delayed because of some computer problems, but it's finally out.

Rory and I both agree that this is a great sendoff for the "Bungie developed" Halo franchise. The single player campaign was easily the best offering since Combat Evolved, and although Rory isn't a fan of Halo's online mode, he could easily recognize why everyone will appreciate this final online incarnation from Bungie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yVa1vZojkQ[/YOUTUBE]

Or view it  if that's now working.


----------



## Eki (Oct 3, 2010)

BringerofPlagues said:


> Bungie just banned 15,000 exploiters, and they are crying in the forums, it's pretty amazing to see lol



haha, time to troll


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 3, 2010)

Team Slayer on the Cage+8 players using jetpacks=fun fun fun.

It's so funny when people get so caught up in following me in order to get the kill that they end up falling to their deaths when their jetpack cuts out.

It gives me the opportunity to quote Ra's Al Ghul/Liam Neeson. "mind your surroundings  "


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 3, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Fuck the people that have epic amounts of time to play
> 
> 
> BringerofPlagues said:
> ...


Hey, hey hey now, i work but still have epic amounts of time to play


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't see the necessity for farming. 

For me it is just a case of completing the daily challenges on top of the matchmaking, firefight, the weekly challenge and maybe a bit of the campaign. 

I pretty much am going to get more cR within a few hours of Halo than farming for it in the same amount of time. Did I also mention the substantial cR rewards for recieving Commendations?

I am certain this is how Bungie would want players to earn their cR rather than farming for it.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't agree with farming, but Bungie didn't exactly make the cR returns very valuable. Some people on Bungie.net showed that playing 9 hours a day for 1 year would get you every armor piece (that is currently available). To get inheritor, that doubles.

That is not including the fact that once you max out commendations, you stop getting cR for that act.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 4, 2010)

It's also lame that cR earning remains static regardless of level, so no extra creds for those that advance in ranks.


----------



## Eki (Oct 4, 2010)

I just care about my kill/death ratio. Fuck everything else


----------



## Tuan (Oct 5, 2010)

hello NF  
i'm looking for more people to play reach with! non of my friend play so yeah, and i dont like going in with random people :] 

i do tons of MLG FFA/TS/flags/zombies. mostly MLG stuff and matchmaking.

please add me ^^

gametag: *G4b3y b4b3y
*


----------



## Eki (Oct 5, 2010)

Reminds me, they are taking Slayer Pro out of the Arena. Im making a  face right now


----------



## Tex (Oct 5, 2010)

Eki said:


> I just care about my kill/death ratio. Fuck everything else



Same here... I hate not having a good rating 



Tuan said:


> gametag: *G4b3y b4b3y
> *



Added.



Eki said:


> Reminds me, they are taking Slayer Pro out of the Arena. Im making a  face right now



I have yet to play a single arena match.


----------



## Tuan (Oct 5, 2010)

Tex said:


> Same here... I hate not having a good rating
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dont see your add xO


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2010)

I played like 10 doubles arena matches with a friend. We only lost once, but when we did, he raged quit and we haven't played again. Oh well.


----------



## Tuan (Oct 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I played like 10 doubles arena matches with a friend. We only lost once, but when we did, he raged quit and we haven't played again. Oh well.




LOl. play with my bro and his friend. 6 games we didnt lose. but his friend did bad he rage quit. i lol.



add me! *G4b3y b4b3y 


*


----------



## Tex (Oct 5, 2010)

Tuan said:


> dont see your add xO



I'm still watching a movie. D:


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2010)

Tuan said:


> LOl. play with my bro and his friend. 6 games we didnt lose. but his friend did bad he rage quit. i lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Added, although I'm not playing tonight. Got shit to do.


----------



## Random (Oct 5, 2010)

I was having i real off day yesterday. I hope it's not like that today too. 

My playing style often gets me in trouble though because I'm not the guy who goes straight on into battle, i come up from behind and take people out. But when that fails then i dont know what to do lol.. I'm gonna have to do some intensive Halo Reach training


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 5, 2010)

Random said:


> I was having i real off day yesterday. I hope it's not like that today too.
> 
> My playing style often gets me in trouble though because I'm not the guy who goes straight on into battle, i come up from behind and take people out. But when that fails then i dont know what to do lol.. I'm gonna have to do some intensive Halo Reach training



I usually have off days myself too. I like to let the rest of team get a bit ahead of me and try and work with what's avaiable. I blow when it comes to engaging close combat and having to charge ahead.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 5, 2010)

lol i always charge in, which is why i'm just hovering around a 1.20 K/D ratio right now


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 5, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> lol i always charge in, which is why i'm just hovering around a 1.20 K/D ratio right now



Can't check right now but I think my K/D ratio is a bit higher.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 5, 2010)

Mines about a .86 because I always charge in.


----------



## Eki (Oct 5, 2010)

I used to always go positive 10 or close to it. Now its more like 3


----------



## Bleach (Oct 5, 2010)

Same. I was doing so good like the first week of Reach and now I'm sucking 

I hope keep my K/D above 1.20 at the least. Hopefully. It's 1.27 now


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 5, 2010)

Mines about -12


----------



## Bleach (Oct 5, 2010)

Wait... what!?


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 5, 2010)

So I've been going through the campaign on Legendary tryin to get both of those of achievements. Well I'm on the last level, and I get to the part where you're ship yard, and with a bit of lag in the mix, I accidentally restarted the fucking level while trying to go back to the last checkpoint....

Needless to say, my voice is a bit deep, raspy and strained at the moment from screaming my head off until I couldn't see straight for about five straight minutes. Luckily Enslaved came in the mail today, so that calmed me down a bit.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXasCjUTNpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Oct 5, 2010)

THATS EXACTLY HOW I FELT.

Sorta...


----------



## Random (Oct 5, 2010)

??                                   ??


----------



## Eki (Oct 5, 2010)

my competitive k/d is 1.84 

Invasion k/d 2.26

Arena 1.40


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 5, 2010)

I have 1.24 I think, I still get positives all the time-


----------



## Tex (Oct 5, 2010)

1.38. 

Kinda shitty =/


----------



## Eki (Oct 5, 2010)

fufufufufu, team swat is so much fun


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2010)

I fucking hate SWAT on The Cage. 

I spawn to shots in my face.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 6, 2010)

SWAT is always awesome. Always.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Not when ya spawn take a step and get killed 

I've had this happen to me on numerous occasions leading to me leaving the game even when playing with friends.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2010)

0.72 ...  I should step up my game.. but I have other games to play.  ...


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2010)

Some very exciting news today, gamers. Steven Spielberg and his DreamWorks studio are reportedly trying to obtain the screen rights to make a Halo movie!

The New York Magazine movie blog Vulture claims that, in an effort to avoid getting drawn into a legal quagmire with previous Halo studios Universal and Fox, DreamWorks is looking to use the Halo novel tie-ins as the source material for a revived film.

That way, neither Fox nor Universal can sue them claiming they're owed money from DreamWorks for capitalizing on all the money the studios spent developing their joint film adaptation of the bestselling game imploded back in 2006.

As Vulture reports, "that residual anger over the wasted money is the big reason why DreamWorks is so explicitly saying its project is based on the books: By citing 'different' source material, it preemptively neutralizes any attempt by Universal lawyers to demand that the new studio reimburse its $12 million in development costs. Oh, you were doing a movie on that Halo? Yeah, we're doing something else entirely. More literary. Another helpful side effect of using the books is that it appeases Microsoft, which authorizes them all; it shows them that DreamWorks takes the canon seriously (even if the process ends with a completely original script). [Former Universal Pictures chairman Stacey] Snider, who declined to comment for this story, is now CEO of DreamWorks, and knows from her days ushering Halo through Universal the importance of keeping Microsoft happy."

The site adds that no screenwriter has been set yet, but reminds us that Pirates of the Caribbean and G.I. Joe: Rise of Cobra screenwriter Stuart Beattie penned a spec script adaptation of the novel Halo: The Fall of Reach back during the writers' strike of '07. Hmmmm.

However, as Vulture points out, there's plenty of reason to think that Microsoft doesn't really want a Halo movie, even with the likes of Oscar winner Spielberg involved, because they don't want to muck with their $2 billion brand. But if there's anyone who might be able to appease them, it's Steven Spielberg.

An avid gamer, Spielberg's name has been associated with the Halo movie in the past. Rumors swirled last year that Spielberg was smitten with Beattie's spec, but then Microsoft issued a statement tossing a bucket of cold water on that fanboy firestorm. We'll have to wait and see if things have changed since then.

Read more:


----------



## Bleach (Oct 6, 2010)

GO SPIELBERGGGG!!!


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 6, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Wait... what!?



Think that's right, i'm extremely bad at it because I have two left hands. Lemme check lol.

Tried finding it on bungie.net can't find it whatever.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 6, 2010)

Oshit I didn't know they updated the playlists! Ima be playing multi team non stop now cause of rocket race :33

But its fucked up how they changed it all cause no they attach you to the vehicle if your not on it for 10 seconds. It was so fun to assassinate people wtf 

Too bad they replaced the scorpains with wraiths. Scorpions were so easy to rape with on that map lmao


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2010)

Alien said:


> The site adds that no screenwriter has been set yet, but reminds us that Pirates of the Caribbean and G.I. Joe: Rise of Cobra screenwriter Stuart Beattie penned a spec script adaptation of the novel Halo: The Fall of Reach back during the writers' strike of '07. Hmmmm.



Believe me when I say I really want a Halo movie. I really do. But... if that writer is touching the movie... Do. Not. Want. PotC was good... but it's a family movie w/ a love story. G.I. Joe? Shit movie. Script was horrible, with an even worse love story. Keep Spielberg, but fuck that other guy.



Bleach said:


> GO SPIELBERGGGG!!!



I should direct it.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2010)

I hope the movie quality will live up to the live action commercials/trailers.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2010)

heh Yahtzee's review wasn't that brutal on the game, I think he actually sort of liked it but had to keep up appearances.


----------



## Random (Oct 6, 2010)

Infection is fun, Do they have  it in matchmaking?


----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2010)

In Rumble Pit they do. Shits retarded though. So when ever im the zombie i just don't even play


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2010)

Yea I'm not really liking Infection. It's alright, nothing special. I needa play some fucking custom games lol.

I played rocket race today and I rather they kept it the same as in H3  but its alright I suppose.


----------



## Alien (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm getting the game today


----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2010)

H3, good time 

Today is already over you douche


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 7, 2010)

I can't really stand infection, being a zombie doesn't feel like an advantage as it should, i feel like i'm a fish in a barrel. I mean at least give the zombies some extra armor or some thing


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 7, 2010)

Zombies are too overpowered. There has not been one game I have played where zombies haven't won in less than a minute. Evade is too overpowered as it allows them to dodge the shotgun blast. And even when I shoot pointblank with a shottie, they have not died. 

However, in the next update later in the month, we are getting a living dead playlist, effectively removing it from rumble pit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 7, 2010)

Pistols man it's dem pistols. Zombie's one weakness.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2010)

Yea but thats to the head. It's fairly simple though.


----------



## Tex (Oct 7, 2010)

I've never really liked any of those Infection type games, buuuut....

I wish they would remake, "The Library" from Halo: CE. That was the only truly epic Flood level. It was scary, difficult, and they weren't annoying at that point. That would be so....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2010)

Tex said:


> I wish they would remake, "The Library" from Halo: CE. That was the only truly epic Flood level. It was scary, difficult, and they weren't annoying at that point. That would be so....



That's still probably my favorite level from all of the halo games.The first time doing it with a buddy was so awesome.

So has anybody played doubles lately? Its kinda pissing me off how half the time people will play like they'd play any other game, and half the time the opposing team will just grab the sword/rocket launcher/shotgun and just camp.

The rocket launcher should just not be in team doubles. The sword can be deflected, and with enough harassment you can take down a camping sniper/shotgunner, but rockets are just ridiculous.


----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2010)

You could make any map in forge. They really let you get creative with that shit this time.


----------



## Tex (Oct 7, 2010)

I've been messing around with forge because I've been trying to create a really huge racing map... Mario Kart style... but when I give it a test run, it says it's not a compatible game variant D:

I'm confused


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 7, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Pistols man it's dem pistols. Zombie's one weakness.



lol yeah I remember me and 4 people on the team camping at a spot with our pistols.

every zombie that came was getting 5 bullets in them every second


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2010)

Wooh I got the achievement where you have to kill an elite to save yourself from a deadly fall. It was funny but easy. THe hardest one for me will be the completing the game on legendary alone lol...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 7, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Wooh I got the achievement where you have to *kill an elite to save yourself from a deadly fall*. It was funny but easy. THe hardest one for me will be the completing the game on legendary alone lol...



That achievement is fucking dildos man. Took me about an hour or 2 to get.


----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2010)

Alright so i was playing Elite Slayer on rumble pit and this guy went into armor lock right in front of me and i was like " Hmm, i wonder if i shoot my charged plasma pistol at him if it would break him out of armor lock." And i shot it at him and it bounced back and hit me instead and i was just like "Hahaha OH SHIT!" And then he came out of armor lock and killed me. It was one of those  moments


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2010)

Skilled armor lockers are some of the most annoying people to play against.

friend blocked my sword lunge THREE TIMES by hitting armor lock at just the right time. Luckily I made the smart move to just chill back and do some pistol work


----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2010)

Eki said:


> Alright so i was playing Elite Slayer on rumble pit and this guy went into armor lock right in front of me and i was like " Hmm, i wonder if i shoot my charged plasma pistol at him if it would break him out of armor lock." And i shot it at him and it bounced back and hit me instead and i was just like "Hahaha OH SHIT!" And then he came out of armor lock and killed me. It was one of those  moments



How dare you make me quote myself 

but yes, it can be quite annoying sometimes


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2010)

Ha honestly, thats not so much as you going up against a skilled armor locker but more along the lines of you experimenting with a new tactic that totally backfired on you.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 7, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol yeah I remember me and 4 people on the team camping at a spot with our pistols.
> 
> every zombie that came was getting 5 bullets in them every second


Infection on Zealot  it's a travesty


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 8, 2010)

Been playing invasion a lot recently, always went with zealot (needler rifle, evade) once I the higher tiers were unlocked.

But its ridiculous how effective hologram can be with the sword. Especially against shotgunners, who shoot then melee the holo, then get stabbed.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

*egoraptor's Awesome Reach*

My Reaction when i got Halo Reach.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXasCjUTNpE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 8, 2010)

I fucking love that it's not even about the game :rofl


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> My Reaction when i got Halo Reach.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXasCjUTNpE[/YOUTUBE]​



What the shit?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 8, 2010)

So I wasn't the only one who snorted their game disc? good to know.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 8, 2010)

Didn't ya know? Snorting Reach is all the rage, all the kids are doing it


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ yea, it gives you the winning edge.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 8, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ yea, it gives you the winning edge.



And its what plants crave. Its got electrolytes!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 8, 2010)

3 more days untill I can play reach again


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 8, 2010)

Just reached WO3


----------



## Bleach (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm half way to Captain


----------



## Random (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm still on WO, why is it taking so long for me to just get past this one rank while  everybody else is just zoomin by


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 9, 2010)

I just reached Captain, so I was bragging to my friends about it.  They just stared at me and laughed.  Turns out one is already a Lieutenant Colonel and the other is a Major Grade 3.


----------



## Mahdi (Oct 9, 2010)

Im stuck on WO too dont feel bad


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 9, 2010)

The DMR can go die.

I'll take the needle rifle any day of the week. Sure it requires one more shot than the DMR, but considering the bloom on that retarded gun, the DMR's bullets can take anywhere from 5 to 8-9 shots to finish someone off with a headshot.

Now if it weren't for the fact that almost every game starts with the DMR, I'd be a happier player.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 9, 2010)

Same here, the DMR is truly better than that slag heap BR but it's still shit. It doesn't fire fast enough and the single shot cadence makes it a terrible mid range weapon, forget close range and Reach is a very close quarters oriented game.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 9, 2010)

Reached Captain yesterday.
WO3 is a pain in the ass!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> The DMR can go die.
> 
> I'll take the needle rifle any day of the week. Sure it requires one more shot than the DMR, but considering the bloom on that retarded gun, the DMR's bullets can take anywhere from 5 to 8-9 shots to finish someone off with a headshot.
> 
> Now if it weren't for the fact that almost every game starts with the DMR, I'd be a happier player.



I think thats just a matter of balancing. DMR > Needle Rifle in long range but the Needle Rifle stomps in mid range.

I'm pretty sure the needle rifle is the best gun to have at mid range. Elite Slayer and Invasion (when im covenant) are my jams.


----------



## Tex (Oct 9, 2010)

TBH, you just need to slow your DMR rate of fire down. If you shoot too fast your reticle won't be set correctly. Personally, I heart the DMR.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2010)

Im also a big fan of it, but imo the needler is superior in mid range. Especially when they get close enough and you can just full auto for the needleburst


----------



## Bleach (Oct 9, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> The DMR can go die.
> 
> I'll take the needle rifle any day of the week. Sure it requires one more shot than the DMR, but considering the bloom on that retarded gun, the DMR's bullets can take anywhere from 5 to 8-9 shots to finish someone off with a headshot.
> 
> Now if it weren't for the fact that almost every game starts with the DMR, I'd be a happier player.



Yea the DMR can get annoying and I'm loving the needle rifle lately for some reason.


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 9, 2010)

Tex said:


> TBH, you just need to slow your DMR rate of fire down. If you shoot too fast your reticle won't be set correctly. Personally, I heart the DMR.



Except that's a load of balls.

This is a huge problem on the Bungie forums as well. People who spam the trigger usually win. That's because waiting a second or two for the bloom to reset allows your opponent to fire two random shots at you. Spammers frequently win DMR duels, and that pisses off the entire community.

So it's clearly not functioning as intended.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 9, 2010)

I usually kill people who spam the DMR, I always time my shots and end up victorious.


----------



## Tex (Oct 9, 2010)

Pistol ftw.


----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2010)

Does your kills in rumble pit no longer go to your competitive overall kills/ deaths?


----------



## Random (Oct 9, 2010)

Finally made it to WO grade 1. I was beasting today which is unusual for me lol.


----------



## Theaww (Oct 9, 2010)

WO3  it takes SOOOO LOOOONNNNGGGGGGG (not what she said)


----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats what everyone says, but i can't remember if took me so long


----------



## Bleach (Oct 9, 2010)

Cause you need 66k credits instead of 23k or 33k >_______>

Fucking takes forever lul


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 9, 2010)

Being a huge anti-Halo fan for the series' life, I actually got this game. I played my friend's copy one night and it was awesome. Not sure what makes me like it over any other Halo game, but it's awesome.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 9, 2010)

I did that kill 400 enemies across all gametypes challenge for 4000 cR.

I played 4 gruntocalypse games. 2 games I only got 900 cR, but 2 other games gave me around 1900-2500 cR. So for less that an hour's worth of gaming, I got over 10,000 cR and moved about 1/4-1/3 through WO3.


----------



## Eki (Oct 10, 2010)

Cortana fan art i did


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh man I just discovered Rocket Race.




I didn't even mind how in my third match my partner quit still had lulz.


Oh and i've given up levelling up, when it happens nice but i'll never get past warrant officer haha


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

Guess who just hit WO Grade 3? Me.  Life is all down hill from here.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

Purge said:


> Guess who just hit WO Grade 3? Me.  Life is all down hill from here.



Actually no. You have been hiking through the Himalayas and then walked head first into Everest. 66,000 cR!


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 10, 2010)

After WO3 everything gets faster.
I'm a Capt grade 1 already.


I stopped farming in Campaign after I got to captain.

Another little thing.
How can , be followed by ?

I'm Plaguer70, I was beast on the first one but then immediatly sucked at the next one.


----------



## Random (Oct 10, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I did that kill 400 enemies across all gametypes challenge for 4000 cR.
> 
> I played 4 gruntocalypse games. 2 games I only got 900 cR, but 2 other games gave me around 1900-2500 cR. So for less that an hour's worth of gaming, I got over 10,000 cR and moved about 1/4-1/3 through WO3.



Aw man, i should have done that, i was so close to getting it, i had 381 but then it hit 12am and i was too late


----------



## Taki (Oct 10, 2010)

All my friends tell me that after WO3, the rank progression is faster. True or false? Cause Its taking forever to get out of WO3


----------



## Eki (Oct 10, 2010)

yes, it does go faster. Though it is still quite the way to Lt. Colonel


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 10, 2010)

Played this game Saturaday. two words FUCKING EPIC!!!


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 10, 2010)

Argh. So I reached Captain rank this weekend and unlocked new armour. Why is it the game reveals new armour after every rank, but you cannot actually buy some of them until you reach the next set of ranks?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 11, 2010)

So you know to start saving up credits.


----------



## Eki (Oct 11, 2010)

The armor customization should of been greater :/


----------



## Bleach (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been doing so horribly lately 

It's probably because I've been playing BC2 more lol. Damn. I gotta start playing more!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2010)

DAMN! Thanks to Deuce and Tiger I was able to finish Halo on Hardcore and Legendary yesterday.  Now all I need is another 35G for Halo and then I can unlock that damn armor..


----------



## Bleach (Oct 11, 2010)

What! NOOOOO! You shouldve told me you were doing that D:!

Wait, you can do campaign with more than 2 people total!?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't know you were interested... it just sort of happened. 

You can but there is a requirement. I don't remember what it is though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 11, 2010)

Bleach said:


> What! NOOOOO! You shouldve told me you were doing that D:!
> 
> Wait, you can do campaign with more than 2 people total!?



I think you could do up to four people co-op starting in Halo 3.  I remember skipping school when the third game came out with three of my friends and we all played the campaign.

Only thing is, you can only have two people on one 360, so we had to have two of them and then met online.

Haven't tried it with Reach yet; just beat it on campaign with my friend once and then the rest of the time has been online.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea its only 2 people per console.

Co-Op in halo 3 was fun. Legendary was a cakewalk with 4 people. Reach....no so much.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 11, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> Argh. So I reached Captain rank this weekend and unlocked new armour. Why is it the game reveals new armour after every rank, but you cannot actually buy some of them until you reach the next set of ranks?



Cockteasing.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 11, 2010)

WTH.

In my first game of arena I went around 1360. In my second I sucked badly on boardwalk and had 6 kills and 10 deaths for 1080. Then back on powerhouse (same has first game) I went around slapping my dick around like a boss and had 23 kills and around a 1660. Averaged out at 1340 or something like that.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 11, 2010)

Just bought the game..and boy do I suck at it. It's been too long since I've played any Halo game.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 11, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Just bought the game..and boy do I suck at it. It's been too long since I've played any Halo game.



Practice in Firefight, it helps for Multiplayer.


----------



## Tex (Oct 11, 2010)

Dear NF'ers. I haven't sent any game invites as of late because I've been having some interwebs problems.. been disconnecting quite a lot 

But soon... soon we shall get together and play some Big Team Multiplayers.


----------



## Eki (Oct 11, 2010)

I stopped playing arena with the lack of slayer pro


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 11, 2010)

I will probably stop playing after this because they are removing jet pack and invisibility because they are removing radar in season 3. I use invisibility a lot so I will be sad to see it go. Running is plain, holo is ok, and I suck with AL.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 11, 2010)

Wait what? They are removing jet packs and camouflage?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 11, 2010)

There is a thread on Bungie.net that is updating any remakes that the community makes


Yeah on Bungie.net, one of the mods on Optimatch boards(who works for Bungie) talked about how they were removing those for season 3 because of the removal of radar.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

What the fuck? That's retarded. And why remove radar?

What's next, the only game in arena will be team swat?


----------



## Tex (Oct 11, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What's next, the only game in arena will be team swat?



I hate how people vote for Team Swat when it's Team Slayer or Multi-Team. I mean, really? If you want to play Swat go to the Goddamn Swat playist.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm just happy that they took it out of the Team slayer playlist.

Was sick of people voting for it and if it didn't win the votes then there would always be a kid going "OMG WE GOT NORMAL SLAYER I'M LEAVING NOW!!! QQ".

It was really annoying.


----------



## Eki (Oct 12, 2010)

Removing the radar is a good thing 


Closer to MLG settings which are > bungie


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 12, 2010)

Tex said:


> I hate how people vote for Team Swat when it's Team Slayer or Multi-Team. I mean, really? If you want to play Swat go to the Goddamn Swat playist.


I feel ya, shit's so annoying.

As for the Arena update, it makes me feel that much better that i don't give two shits enough about Arena to care what changes they make. But turning it into Swat with armor is just fucktarded. Before ya know it they'll downsize the entire game into one playlist.....SWAT


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 12, 2010)

wow, if they remove radar, jet packs and camo then fuck bungie. its enough to make you want to boycott. who the fuck comes up with an idea like that? 

"hey guys we totally cock teased you with all the futuristic awesomeness, we are going to take it away because it is unrealistic. more unrealistic than space aliens."


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 12, 2010)

Eki said:


> Removing the radar is a good thing
> 
> 
> Closer to MLG settings which are > bungie


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

I personally enjoy SWAT except on Boardwalk. I suck on that map. I rock on just about every other map except Boardwalk, on all game types.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 12, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Wait what? They are *removing jet packs* and camouflage?



_fffffffffffffffffff---_ this is a lie right? Sauce? I never read those Halo updates. ='(


----------



## Tex (Oct 12, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> wow, if they remove radar, jet packs and camo then fuck bungie. its enough to make you want to boycott. who the fuck comes up with an idea like that?






The Boss said:


> _fffffffffffffffffff---_ this is a lie right? Sauce? I never read those Halo updates. ='(



Gaiz, he was talking about removing them from the Arena playlist for the 3rd Season. I'm assuming to balance things out and force stronger team/timing play. Basically start setting up for MLG events I'm assuming. Personally, I don't care. I hate the Jet Pack, and I think Camo is for pansies who don't like to fight.. so w/e. lol



Ergo Proxy said:


> I rock on just about every other map except Boardwalk, on all game types.



I don't mind SWAT either, I just hate that people ALWAYS pick it, I'm actually pretty good at it too. I'm also fond of all maps... except for The Cage. If every shitty map in Halo history had a baby... that would be it. I'd prefer Heretic over that shit.

Oh and yea, finally reached Captain last night. I had been on a bit of a hiatus... but I'm back baby.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 12, 2010)

Haven't gotten into MP as yet but I do need a few more friends on my list for when I do start.

Feel free to add me *TomcatTheLion* :3


----------



## The Boss (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey guys! 



More here if you guys want.  

If you have boobs why not right. FYI she claims to have spent $700 and over 100+ hrs on research. I'm sure. 



Tex said:


> Gaiz, he was talking about removing them from the Arena playlist for the 3rd Season. I'm assuming to balance things out and force stronger team/timing play. Basically start setting up for MLG events I'm assuming. Personally, I don't care.* I hate the Jet Pack*, and I think Camo is for pansies who don't like to fight.. so w/e. lol


You have no class Joe.  ... but thanks for clearing that up.  

I got that UAV (or whatever it's called) chest piece (:33) I was aiming for. SoOoOOOoo... my activities with MP will be low.. for now.


----------



## Tex (Oct 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> If you have boobs why not right. FYI she claims to have spent $700 and over 100+ hrs on research. I'm sure.



I just want to know why she only has like... half her crotch piece. Or better yet... a bulging crotch piece. 

Perhaps you should do the same Bgss. :ho


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol she looks weird to be honest.

Phew glad it's only arena, i've only played that once anyway.


----------



## Eki (Oct 12, 2010)

I would just go buy an authentic suit


----------



## The Boss (Oct 12, 2010)

Tex said:


> I just want to know why she only has like... half her crotch piece. Or better yet... a bulging crotch piece.
> 
> Perhaps you should do the same Bgss. :ho



Also she bought the head peice.. I was wondering why it look better than the rest.  

Yeah yeah, just let me cut up these cardboard boxes.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2010)

That cost $700?  I don't think she got her money's worth.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 12, 2010)

just played reach for a short bit on my new HD projector Full HD on a 107 inch curtain

shit looked amazing


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 12, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I will probably stop playing after this because they are removing jet pack and invisibility because they are removing radar in season 3. I use invisibility a lot so I will be sad to see it go. Running is plain, holo is ok, and I suck with AL.



Using camo is cheap. Good thing it's leaving.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 12, 2010)

YES managed to find a Limited Edition Reach 360!!!


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Oct 12, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> YES managed to find a Limited Edition Reach 360!!!




Lucky you.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 12, 2010)

its pretty fuckin awesome. much better than the halo 3 edition shit that i got that didn't even come with the game


----------



## Eki (Oct 13, 2010)

i love camo. Cause no one knows wtf is going on and shit gets hectic


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 13, 2010)

I have no real opinion on camo. I love the Hologram, though. I have gotten multiple kills confusing my opponent with that shit.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 13, 2010)

Camo is pretty hot in Invasion.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 13, 2010)

Eki said:


> i love camo. Cause no one knows wtf is going on and shit gets hectic



I always run away when my radar starts taking a shit


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, Camo's very double edged, either the guy you're hunting runs or hunts you, it's not that hard to find a guy using camo tbh. Which is why i prefer using it just as a distraction for my teammates, love running into the fray then activating camo and the other team gets disoriented


----------



## Tex (Oct 13, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Yeah, Camo's very double edged, *either the guy you're hunting runs or hunts you*, it's not that hard to find a guy using camo tbh. Which is why i prefer using it just as a distraction for my teammates, love running into the fray then activating camo and the other team gets disoriented



This. I'm not sure if any of you use your visor zoom or not, but it really works for finding invis'd opponents. You can pick up on the any little movement, and it has a wider view than any weapon zoom.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 13, 2010)

started playing again, 

playing it on a 107 inch full HD projector with over 4000watts of speakers and subwoofer is just


awesome


----------



## Bleach (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't sit too close Vegitto


----------



## Eki (Oct 13, 2010)

You'll get shot


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 13, 2010)

camo is best used while crouching IMO. it makes you so invis, once i crouch walked up to some dude camping in a corner and killed him with two smacks to the front.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 13, 2010)

I had a fun night playing Reach. 

I think Reach is actually one of my favorite games this year along with Mass Effect 2.. I hope Fallout: New Vegas goes under the list too.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 14, 2010)

Eki said:


> You'll get shot



If your playing it in 3D


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 14, 2010)

I have had people walk right past me before when I crouched with camo.

You want to know what is better than playing on a 107 inch projector? Being the developer of the Cowboys Jumbo(mega)tron and getting to play Halo on it. My roommate is from Dallas and got to meet the creators of that monstrosity. The first thing they did to test the screen and sound system was playing Halo 3.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 14, 2010)

I think you mean this


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I had a fun night playing Reach.
> 
> I think Reach is actually one of my favorite games this year along with Mass Effect 2.. I hope Fallout: New Vegas goes under the list too.



Are you cheating on Bioware with Bungie now?  For shame, for shame.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 14, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I think you mean this


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 14, 2010)

The closest I've ever gotten to that was using a projector on a wall.  While it was amazing compared to a television, it doesn't hold a candle to that.


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't like playing on big screens :/


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a 32" TV in my room, but that's only because anything bigger would just take over the room. I have played CoD: MW2 on my fiance's family's 60" and it was fucking awesome.


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

lol,     fiance?


So lucky


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, fiance. We've been engaged almost a year now and we just celebrated our 5 year anniversary since we started dating earlier this month.


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty sweet 


love is in the air pek


----------



## Tex (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah, what it is to be young and in love. I was engaged once. I had just turned 21 and all was well... then she turned out to be a whore and was cheating on me four months before the wedding. 

But it's ok the way I see it, Halo will never cheat on me. pek


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 14, 2010)

Halo is a loyal mistress


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh yess!!!! Xbox 360 is my _looooover!_ :33 It makes me happy... and angry  ... why would I want anyone else. 



forgotten_hero said:


> Are you cheating on Bioware with Bungie now?  For shame, for shame.



I like to keep my options open.  Bioware and Bungie are both dirty whores.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm still petting my gorgeous statue I got from the Legendary edition. Sitting nicely on top of my cable box right above my 50" plasma HDTV.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2010)

Since we are talking about TV size, mine is 42" HDTV.  I got it back in 2004... so I think it's almost time for an upgrade!


----------



## Tex (Oct 14, 2010)

I recently got my 48" LED T.V in May. Watching Blu-Ray on it is like having eye/brain sex.. if that was possible.

The missing component to my Ultimate Man Cave/ Bachelor Pad is a home theater system. But the damn things are too expensive. lol


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

Fucking huge tv talk 

I have a 19"


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2010)

40" here

But my mom wants to buy a bigger LED TV. Our current TV is a powerdrain. Led TV's use much less power.

Big investment tho


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

My tv is energy sufficient :33

Dynex it is called.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 14, 2010)

I love my 32 inch Sony Bravia. And my computer cable so I can turn it into a monitor. I swear, Naruto and Bleach look so much better on my tv than they do on my laptop. And Stargate Universe. Yay!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2010)

Tex said:


> I recently got my 48" LED T.V in May. Watching Blu-Ray on it is like having eye/brain sex.. if that was possible.
> 
> The missing component to my Ultimate Man Cave/ Bachelor Pad is a home theater system. But the damn things are too expensive. lol



I have a home theatre system, the brand is Bose. Be jelly of me.  Imma get a LED T.V. towards the end of this year. My sis has one in her room and DAMN Blue Ray is the sex indeed.


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Halo is a loyal mistress



Yeah you only have to share her with about 5 million people


----------



## Tex (Oct 14, 2010)

Eki said:


> Dynex it is called.



I has an LG, but I call her Lucy. 



The Boss said:


> I have a home theatre system, the brand is Bose.



A BOSE theater system?  Shit all you need are regular BOSE headphones and it'll sound like a damned system lol.





Alien said:


> Yeah you only have to share her with about 5 million people



Are you calling my Halo a whore?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 14, 2010)

Boss is a spoiled brat


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2010)

Tex said:


> Are you calling my Halo a whore?



Yup, but she's a good one and pretty cheap too considering that i only had to pay ?55 for 7 hours of fun.


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

God i fucking hate infection


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2010)

Tex said:


> A BOSE theater system?  Shit all you need are regular BOSE headphones and it'll sound like a damned system lol.


I came buckets when I first installed the sound system. I was playing ME2, suicide mission.  



Bleach said:


> Boss is a spoiled brat


 lol I wish. Shit, everything I have I bought with my own money.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 14, 2010)

oh hai guys


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice projector. I heardprojectors destroy the quality.. but that was years ago. They probably improved it by now. 

BTW ARE SHOWING OUR TV'S NOW?  HERE'S MINE! 



TV looks small in pic.. but I swear it's HUUGE.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't think this has been posted yet, but Bungie has some detail on the map pack coming out on November 30 for 800 points.


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

Small ass room


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Don't think this has been posted yet, but Bungie has some detail on the map pack coming out on November 30 for 800 points.


Looks cool. I might get it. Depends if Im still playing Halo by then. 



Eki said:


> Small ass room


It gets the job done.... if you know what I mean.


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh i know what you mean


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2010)

Eki said:


> Oh i know what you mean


My couch is movable so I can basically transform my couch into a bed... hell yeah... getting them kills while laying in bed.


----------



## Theaww (Oct 14, 2010)

Alien said:


> 40" here
> 
> But my mom wants to buy a bigger LED TV. Our current TV is a powerdrain. Led TV's use much less power.
> 
> Big investment tho



I don't know about those the are fairly new tech and the one i got crapped out on me in a month


----------



## Tex (Oct 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> TV looks small in pic.. but I swear it's HUUGE.



So when am I going over to visit? 



Theaww said:


> I don't know about those the are fairly new tech and the one i got crapped out on me in a month



 I've had mine for a few months and it works like a charm. I'll post up a picture of my once once I get find my cables.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Bleach (Oct 15, 2010)

I envy you all 

I'm playing it on a tv like this:



I have a more technologically advanced TV upstairs though so don't worry LOL. But I play on that one cause of its location in my house. I need a TV


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 15, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I envy you all
> 
> I'm playing it on a tv like this:
> 
> ...



Those TVs aren't that bad to play on. Also, don't envy me. I am in fucking debt because of my stupid decisions and the credit card I applied for to get that TV.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm playing on a $100 tv from Walmart...that I bought two years ago.  I think it's about 20 inches.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Nice projector. I heardprojectors destroy the quality.. but that was years ago. They probably improved it by now.
> 
> BTW ARE SHOWING OUR TV'S NOW?  HERE'S MINE!
> 
> ...



I will take pictures when the room is done.

still plenty of stuff that need to get sorted out.

the quality is excellent. screen is sharper than my parents 46inch full HD TV. 

but the sound.

explosions everywhere


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 15, 2010)

Man, you're guys' battlestations look so epic, mine pales in comparison but it's decent enough and it certainly gets the job done


----------



## Eki (Oct 15, 2010)

My room is plain. I need posters i think


----------



## Theaww (Oct 15, 2010)

Im moving soon so my room is pretty...bland


----------



## The Boss (Oct 15, 2010)

Tex said:


> So when am I going over to visit?


Anytime you want Noob.  

You went into dept? :amazed How much was it? 



Vegitto-kun said:


> I will take pictures when the room is done.
> 
> still plenty of stuff that need to get sorted out.
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah, take pix and make us all jelly of you.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Anytime you want Noob.
> 
> 
> You went into dept? :amazed How much was it?
> ...



come over, you can stay over in my room :ho We can do co-op all night long


----------



## The Boss (Oct 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> come over, you can stay over in my room :ho We can do co-op all night long



Excuse me I have a work out to continue.


----------



## Eki (Oct 15, 2010)

look at how bad ass my girl looks with an Full Metal Alchemist arm pek


----------



## Tex (Oct 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Excuse me I have a work out to continue.




I can' think of a work out or two. :ho


----------



## Eki (Oct 15, 2010)

MLG DC is on


----------



## Augors (Oct 16, 2010)

Eki said:


> look at how bad ass my girl looks with an Full Metal Alchemist arm pek


I called Al the robot kid.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 19, 2010)

Wtf happened to this thread! No one posted here in 4 days


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 19, 2010)

I reached Captain!


----------



## Eki (Oct 19, 2010)

I dunno, but the cap will be lifted in November sometime.


----------



## Tex (Oct 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> I dunno, but the cap will be lifted in November sometime.




_*REJOICE!
*_
​


----------



## Random (Oct 19, 2010)

When does infection get it's own playlist?


----------



## Theaww (Oct 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> I dunno, but the cap will be lifted in November sometime.



Bungie stated that once the community gets to 117,000,000 cR in daily challenges they would raise the cap




Random said:


> When does infection get it's own playlist?



In the Multiplayer update. That should be coming next week if i remember correctly.:ho


----------



## Random (Oct 19, 2010)

Theaww said:


> In the Multiplayer update. That should be coming next week if i remember correctly.:ho



Thanx, I cant wait


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2010)

Haven't played Reach in like2 weeks.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Haven't played Reach in like2 weeks.



Same here.

Now, I kinda want to play it, but I dont because of how much I dont want to go through those 3-4 "I'm playing like trash" games before I get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Eki (Oct 19, 2010)

Meh, got boring.


----------



## Tex (Oct 19, 2010)

'Cause your always online Eki.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 20, 2010)

Any MLG or slayer pro playlists yet?


----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2010)

Tex said:


> 'Cause your always online Eki.


Nuh uh 


Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Any MLG or slayer pro playlists yet?



Nah. MLG is still tweaking their settings i believe.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 22, 2010)

Ugh, until they update ranks i think i'm done with Reach. I got UNS2 and Black Ops to keep me busy in the mean time.


----------



## Eki (Oct 22, 2010)

Im tired of CoD games. They were better on the PC.

Anyways, the funniest thing happened to me last night. I got on and saw that i was ranked Commander grade 3, i was like, "Oh they lifted the cap." But then i soon found out it was only because my internet was down 

Though the new armor after Lt. Colonel is gay.


----------



## Tex (Oct 25, 2010)

Haven't been able to play Reach due to work and other stuff. I'm only able to log on for like 15 min... and I always get stuck with a shitty connection/people who leave.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 25, 2010)

I haven't played in two weeks...won't be able to play for another two weeks.  Damn midterms, projects, and work.  Don't they know I need to get more credits?


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 25, 2010)

Has anyone tried the cooperative campaign matchmaking lately? There seems to be a very good connection to this for me everytime I play it, and the lag isn't even noticable. It's like I am the host, when I know I am not. 

Gameplay feels more smooth than Firefight. I'm not sure if this is something Bungie has fixed, or whether it is down to my recently upgraded internet connection. Either way has anyone else tried it and if so, always gets a good connection?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 25, 2010)

So I'm not the only one who hasn't play this in a while?  Fallout has been keeping me busy... It probably will for another week or so... loong game is loooooong.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So I'm not the only one who hasn't play this in a while?  Fallout has been keeping me busy... It probably will for another week or so... loong game is loooooong.



No you are not. I've been playing BC2 with a friend lately but now that Fable 3 is coming out, I'll be busy with that


----------



## The Boss (Oct 25, 2010)

Bleach said:


> No you are not. I've been playing BC2 with a friend lately but now that Fable 3 is coming out, I'll be busy with that



_Meeeeh_.. Fable 3..  But I kinda wanna try it though... only because the cover art for Fable is hot as fuck. 

And whats up with you and Miss Gomez.. isn't she 12?


----------



## Tex (Oct 25, 2010)

I've never played any of the Fable games... or BC2. it's either pay the rent... or buy games, lol.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 25, 2010)

Wait, Fable 3 is coming out already?  Huh, didn't realize it was so close to being ready to ship.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2010)

A lot of shit is coming out right now. But i am most eager for Stars Wars the force unleashed


----------



## The Boss (Oct 25, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wait, Fable 3 is coming out already?  Huh, didn't realize it was so close to being ready to ship.


I think it comes out tomorrow bro. 



Eki said:


> A lot of shit is coming out right now. But i am most eager for Stars Wars the force unleashed


The main guy is very easy on the eyes... :33


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2010)

He's so bad ass


----------



## Bleach (Oct 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _Meeeeh_.. Fable 3..  But I kinda wanna try it though... only because the cover art for Fable is hot as fuck.
> 
> And whats up with you and Miss Gomez.. isn't she 12?



Aren't you like... 12 

No she's 18  . A beautiful 18 year old pek


----------



## Tex (Oct 25, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Aren't you like... 12
> 
> No she's 18  . A beautiful 18 year old pek





This girl here isn't 12. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Jennifer Love Hewit


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2010)

My god


----------



## Bleach (Oct 25, 2010)

Tex said:


> This girl here isn't 12.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And yet she was 12 not so long ago.

You pedo


----------



## Tex (Oct 26, 2010)

Bleach said:


> And yet she was 12 not so long ago.
> 
> You pedo



Uhhhh... she's 31? Which means she was 18 fourteen years ago... lol. 

What the mystery is.. how old is Boss... and when is she posting up pics?!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

I just turned 24 this past Sept, and I think I posted some pix in the members thread but they might be deleted by now. (Feels like a woman-child man. ;_



Tex said:


> This girl here isn't 12.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I remember her in I know what you Did Last Summer... it's a shit movie but I was a kid and that shit was scary.  



Bleach said:


> Aren't you like... 12
> No she's 18  . A beautiful 18 year old pek



18? Damn.. she looks 12... all Disney star looks 12.. Just saying brah.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 26, 2010)

Played this through once, havent been able to get into it...  Black Ops here I come!


----------



## Tex (Oct 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> 18? Damn.. she looks 12... all Disney star looks 12.. Just saying brah.



I think it's customary for all Disney stars to look like little kids... then turn into sluts.

First Brittany, then "Hanna Montana", and soon to be Selena Gomez... wait... didn't that girl have leaked pictures of her naked or something?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 26, 2010)

Na, that was Vanessa Hudgeons.  The High School Musical girl.  

And it happened twice.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

I gotta play this game again.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 26, 2010)

Tex said:


> Uhhhh... she's 31? Which means she was 18 fourteen years ago... lol.



Told old then.



The Boss said:


> 18? Damn.. she looks 12... all Disney star looks 12.. Just saying brah.



Ya'll can't tell anything. Horrible sense of age


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey guys!!! 100 HRS and $700 LATER! What do you guys think! 




Tex said:


> I think it's customary for all Disney stars to look like little kids... then turn into sluts.
> 
> First Brittany, then "Hanna Montana", and soon to be Selena Gomez... wait... didn't that girl have leaked pictures of her naked or something?


The male Disney star get's it so much easier.. Zac Efron has a sex scene in his latest movie (DON'T JUDGE ME) ... and noone is going scandal with that shit...


----------



## Negrito (Oct 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hey guys!!! 100 HRS and $700 LATER! What do you guys think!
> 
> 
> That. Is. Awesome.
> ...


----------



## Tex (Oct 27, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Ya'll can't tell anything. Horrible sense of age



But she really doesn't look 18. She looks 16 at best. 



The Boss said:


> Hey guys!!! 100 HRS and $700 LATER! What do you guys think!



You made this? Or did you pay someone to do this? Regardless, pretty damn awesome. I'd put that in the living room above a small lamp which would then make it kinda glow and make it look all majestic like. 



The Boss said:


> The male Disney star get's it so much easier.. Zac Efron has a sex scene in his latest movie (DON'T JUDGE ME) ... and noone is going scandal with that shit...



Because it's a broken Law. If a guy sleeps with 10 girls, he's more of a man. But if a girl sleeps with 10 guys... she's a slut. =/ Kinda sucks for girls, I know. But ultimately, you all have the power of using the, "my head hurts" excuse... and many many more. lol.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

Negrito said:


> The Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!!! 100 HRS and $700 LATER! What do you guys think!
> ...


----------



## Bleach (Oct 27, 2010)

Tex said:


> But she really doesn't look 18. She looks 16 at best.



All that matters in the end, is that she is 18


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hey guys!!! 100 HRS and $700 LATER! What do you guys think!



Looks really nice, but imo you should of went for a darker color for the armor.


----------



## Tex (Oct 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Nah, I ain't got that kind of money.  I did it myself.. I plan to print it out as a poster and hang it in my gaming room. Shit's gonna be so cash.  I wish I would have drew it with the chest armor I currently have though.. BUT OH WELL.



You used Microsoft paint didn't you? :ho



The Boss said:


> True true.... but still I don't understand how some guys can just go out and sleep with just about anyone who he thinks is hot. (Some chick do that too, but damn.)  MY HEAD HURTS.



Well guys usually do it just because they like, "the hunt". While girls do it because they like being noticed and just want the attention. That's why they say that they like guys with, "confidence"... which translates into, "I just like guys that hit on me, rather than try to get to know me." and thus, end up waking up to... "I've got to go to work." or some bullshit. lol. =/



Bleach said:


> All that matters in the end, is that she is 18



I'll take your word for it. Just make sure to I.D her just in case. . 

In other news! I'll be starting the Halo: Reach FC down in zeh other sub forums that way we can maybe catch the eye of a few more people and draw in a few other players. Though, I need a catchy name for it... suggestions?!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

Bleach said:


> All that matters in the end, is that she is 18 :C


OKAY.  



Eki said:


> Looks really nice, but imo you should of went for a darker color for the armor.


White is a GLORIOUS color. 



Tex said:


> You used Microsoft paint didn't you? :ho


Of course! That's why it took 100hrs and $700 to make! :ho 



> Well guys usually do it just because they like, "the hunt". While girls do it because they like being noticed and just want the attention. That's why they say that they like guys with, "confidence"... which translates into, "I just like guys that hit on me, rather than try to get to know me." and thus, end up waking up to... "I've got to go to work." or some bullshit. lol. =/


I wouldn't know... I don't do that so.. I guess it's cool if some people like that stuff. Sex isn't a big deal though. imo it sucks.  



> In other news! I'll be starting the Halo: Reach FC down in zeh other sub forums that way we can maybe catch the eye of a few more people and draw in a few other players. Though, I need a catchy name for it... suggestions?!


Call it Halo: Reach Around FC


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2010)

It is, but it dosen't really fit well with the dark theme of the story :/

But i envy you're skillssssss


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> It is, but it dosen't really fit well with the dark theme of the story :/
> 
> But i envy you're skillssssss



I'm that white knight in the darkness.


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2010)

lulz,


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

White Castle is actually very delicious. :33


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2010)

I've never tried it :[

I don't think it's any where near me. I'd have to travel like 100 miles


----------



## Tex (Oct 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> I've never tried it :[
> 
> I don't think it's any where near me. I'd have to travel like 100 miles



Same. But we do have something delicious known as...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> I've never tried it :[
> I don't think it's any where near me. I'd have to travel like 100 miles


I like their jalapeno cheese burgers. So small.. but tastes like heaven.  



Tex said:


> Same. But we do have something delicious known as...



Do they have Jalapeno cheese burgers?


----------



## Tex (Oct 27, 2010)

Why, yes. Yes they do. One of their slogans is... 





> "There are 36,864 ways to make a Whataburger."



Which is actually true. I love their A1 Thick and Hearty Cheese burger with extra pickles, A1 sauce, and seasoned fries.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

That... actually sounds delicious. Not a big fan of A1 sauce though..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 27, 2010)

I've only had frozen White Castle Burgers.  While they taste pretty good, I'm sure that it doesn't even compare to having it at one of the restaurants.  At least I have In-N-Out though.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

I had In-n-Out last time I was in the west coast. I miss it so much.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 28, 2010)

I haven't had it in almost eight months, and just seeing any burger makes me sick...but I guess that's what happens when you eat a 12 by 12 in under an hour.  At least I got $100 from it though.  

Back on topic:  I love playing Big Team on Spire.  Especially Stockpile; just grab the Warthog or Falcon and just spray with the turret.  So much fun.


----------



## Eki (Oct 28, 2010)

Invasion is where it's at. Fun ass game type


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 28, 2010)

This is just a simple question, but is anyone up for teaming up to beat the campaign on Legendary? Also, how many of you have actually beaten it on Legendary?


----------



## Eki (Oct 28, 2010)

Ive beaten the first level on legendary lulz.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 28, 2010)

I beat the first two levels on Legendary.  I'm going for the achievement to beat it on your own.  I'll get it...eventually.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 28, 2010)

If you keep going at it you can get it. I finished the first.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 28, 2010)

Epic game. 
One of the best.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2010)

Actually all i need is to beat the Legendary campaign on my own and i'll have a full 1000 gamerscore for it.


----------



## Augors (Oct 29, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Actually all i need is to beat the Legendary campaign on my own and i'll have a full 1000 gamerscore for it.


Really? I think legendary is not that hard. The only hard put is going back to sword base and the 2nd to last mission too. I have full gamescore and for some reason it says I have 48 out of 49 but I got all the achievements. I can't seem to find which one of them glitched. o.o


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 29, 2010)

Augors said:


> I have full gamescore and for some reason it says I have 48 out of 49 but I got all the achievements. I can't seem to find which one of them *I* glitched. o.o



Fixed.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck to those going for the solo Legendary achievement.  Im not going for it because I don't know if the rage, anger, and controller breaking moments would be worth it. 

_ALSO_.. fucking 12x12 BURGER. WTF MAN.


----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2010)

Soon to be moving on to Black Ops, lulz


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Good luck to those going for the solo Legendary achievement.  Im not going for it because I don't know if the rage, anger, and controller breaking moments would be worth it.
> 
> _ALSO_.. fucking 12x12 BURGER. WTF MAN.



I should also mention that I haven't been able to use armor abilities for a while now.  My controller is so old and used that the left bumper is no longer responsive.

My friends did pay me $100 to eat it.  And I needed the money at the time...it really didn't seem so bad until I saw it.  Then I realized I was in deep shit...and I was having deep shits all night.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 30, 2010)

Augors said:


> Really? I think legendary is not that hard. The only hard put is going back to sword base and the 2nd to last mission too. I have full gamescore and for some reason it says I have 48 out of 49 but I got all the achievements. I can't seem to find which one of them glitched. o.o


Actually, i know with effort i can do it but the lack of it is what's keeping me from it. I have Fable III, Naruto Storm 2 and tons of anime i'm catching up on keeping me occupied, i may give it a go when the ranks update 'til then i got a full plate.


----------



## Augors (Oct 30, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Actually, i know with effort i can do it but the lack of it is what's keeping me from it. I have Fable III, Naruto Storm 2 and tons of anime i'm catching up on keeping me occupied, i may give it a go when the ranks update 'til then i got a full plate.


Storm 2 is godly.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

Just played this game today. Killing dozens online.


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't like the fighting system


----------



## giantchicken (Oct 30, 2010)

im getting it christmas i hope a little late but looking forward to firefight and invasion :ho


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 31, 2010)

Augors said:


> Storm 2 is godly.


I heartily agree, but it does have flaws.


----------



## Eki (Oct 31, 2010)

Christmas is a long ways to go


----------



## Tex (Nov 1, 2010)

I want it to be Halloween again :

I love Old Hallows Eve. Especially the costumes... 

Does anyone know if there is anything that you can unlock by completing all achievements/commendations?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't think so Joe... you just get the 100% and that's it.. until new achievements come out of course.


----------



## Tex (Nov 3, 2010)

Boo. That's kinda lame.

You know... I've never really cared about gamer score... but perhaps I should. I need to go back and replay everything for their achievements. :ho


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2010)

I have 20k points


----------



## The Boss (Nov 3, 2010)

Tex said:


> Boo. That's kinda lame.
> 
> You know... I've never really cared about gamer score... but perhaps I should. I need to go back and replay everything for their achievements. :ho


Nooooo!! Don't become an achievement whore.. it's bad for you. UNLESS it's a game you like.  I always try to 100% on games I like.. unless I'm lazy. 



Eki said:


> I have 20k points


I have 12k.


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2010)

Get on my level son


----------



## The Boss (Nov 3, 2010)

Getting there.. only 8k left to go..


----------



## Tex (Nov 3, 2010)

I only have like 4k 

Then again, that's also because I had a previous gamer tag which I dropped once I got ODST... so my old score... which was like 10k is gone =/


----------



## Random (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm actually started to get bored with Reach finally.

And i dropped my old Gamertag so now i only have 615 points lol


----------



## Theaww (Nov 7, 2010)

I got bored with this game...

The're way to many things that frustrate me


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah fuck this game 


On too Black Ops


----------



## The Boss (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm not getting Black Ops..


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2010)

i wasn't going to either. But then i figured why not


----------



## Tex (Nov 7, 2010)

The only thing I hate about Reach is fucking Armor Lock... it's fucking retarded.

I'm going to get Black Ops... but it'll be at least a month or two until I do. Need to make sure that I get the most out of the game before I move on lol.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 7, 2010)

Armor lock = god tier.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2010)

I've noticed how almost everyone uses Armor Lock in Elite Slayer to negate my sticks. 

Gay stuff is gay.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 7, 2010)

Eki said:


> i wasn't going to either. But then i figured why not


I thought about it.. but then I realized I barely played MW2... and it looks like the same game to me.  



Tex said:


> The only thing I hate about Reach is fucking Armor Lock... it's fucking retarded.
> 
> I'm going to get Black Ops... but it'll be at least a month or two until I do. Need to make sure that I get the most out of the game before I move on lol.


Hell yeah, if I ever decided to get Black Ops it wont be til later.... cuz I still have to finish New Vegas. Loong game is fucking _looong_.


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2010)

Yea... i just don't know. Im going to just trade in some old games.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 8, 2010)

I think i'm on the "novelty has worn off" train here. Of course this game may be fun too play in a few months when other shit's gotten boring, i mean after a year or so i refound Halo 3 :ho

So for the time being i'm done, gonna give Black Ops a spin.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2010)

But it DOES look the same as all the other CoD's. Just new guns and shit. At least medal of honor was something nice and new. and the graphics were superb.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree, only reason i'm even buying it is 'cause Treyarch shits all over IW. I won't buy another CoD title unless it has Treyarch as it's developer.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 9, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> I agree, only reason i'm even buying it is 'cause Treyarch shits all over IW. I won't buy another CoD title unless it has Treyarch as it's developer.



I think IW are gone now though right?

Also yeah, haven't played Halo in ages now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2010)

I got bored of Halo for a few weeks, but lately I'm back and its like its brand new again. Really starting to play more invasion, although it's a bit annoying how Invasion Slayer tends to favor the spartans (pistol is murderous).

Anyways, figured i'd necro this thread since the new map pack is coming out. The maps look really solid, and I think they'll breath some fresh life into the game. Really looking forward to Breakpoint and tempest. Here's a video preview.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 22, 2010)

How much is the new map? I might get it since I'm looking for something to play on the side while I achievement whore in another game.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 22, 2010)

Probably the standard 600 mp.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2010)

From the looks of things it seems to be worth the money. All the maps are original, and not even taken from the campaign.

Apparently this is the first time that the entire Bungie development team has been free to focus on DLC so they wanted to make the most of it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 22, 2010)

I haven't played some Reach in a while. Gotta start up again.


----------



## Eki (Nov 22, 2010)

< not going to start again


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 22, 2010)

Why is that


----------



## Eki (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't know. I don't have as much fun anymore


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2010)

Personally, I think the game has gotten even more fun since Black Ops came out. Mainly because the community has gotten better imo.

On another note, Invasion Slayer on hemorrhage is so much more enjoyable when your team (specifically, yours truly) gets the sniper. The amount of people who let themselves get repeatedly spawnkilled or go for the reinforcement destination when they JUST SAW someone try to do that and get headshotted is hilarious


----------



## Eki (Nov 22, 2010)

Not as many people play now that black ops is out. I swear theres about a million people on everyday


----------



## The Boss (Nov 22, 2010)

600mp sounds plausible.. we'll see though. Oh ... we'll see.


----------



## Theaww (Nov 22, 2010)

I haven't played in a while, it just wasn't nearly as fun as halo 3


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 22, 2010)

the new maps are gonna be the mp equivalent to $10, what ever that is


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 22, 2010)

I wish the living dead playlist was to 12 people max instead of 8. Bungie disaappointed me on this one.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 23, 2010)

In case you don't have the flaming skull effect and you want it, you can get it by pre-ordering the map-pack from GameStop (you also need to be a PowerUp Rewards member).


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2010)

Jihad said:


> the new maps are gonna be the mp equivalent to $10, what ever that is


$10 ...  I'll have to think about it then... and I'm trying to save money.


----------



## Tex (Nov 23, 2010)

You now, normally I would say, "$10? Ha! 'Tis nothing! I make it rain 10 dollar bills every day soonnnn!"

But like Boss, I'm fixing on starting to buy Xmas presents and so need to save my money 

Perhaps I need to start whoring myself around...


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 24, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> In case you don't have the flaming skull effect and you want it, you can get it by pre-ordering the map-pack from GameStop (you also need to be a PowerUp Rewards member).



That's fucking horse shit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 24, 2010)

Eki said:


> Not as many people play now that black ops is out. I swear theres about a million people on everyday



Which im fine with. It cuts down on the "THAT'S MY SNIPER YOU FUCKING ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" people.



Utopia Realm said:


> I wish the living dead playlist was to 12 people max instead of 8. Bungie disaappointed me on this one.



Same here. And I wish multi team was 8 people instead of 12. Too much chaos.

But Living dead has improved my pistol skill so much.


----------



## Tex (Nov 25, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Which im fine with. It cuts down on the "THAT'S MY SNIPER YOU FUCKING ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" people.
> .



I hate those. Then they turn around and start shooting you because you were faster to the rifle... then if you die they waste all the ammo on nothing...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 26, 2010)

Tex said:


> I hate those. Then they turn around and start shooting you because you were faster to the rifle... then if you die they waste all the ammo on nothing...



It's the worst in invasion slayer on hemorrhage. Who picks up that sniper in the beginning can set the tide for the whole match.


----------



## lucytextrin (Nov 27, 2010)

*Halo Reach: Good in multiplayer, but bad in plot (spoilers ahead)*

When i played the storyline through, I had a ton of complaints on it.Shall I make a list? I shall start with a quote and give a response.
"You had something no other spartan had. Can you guess? Luck..." Cortana
I think she meant to say:
"You have PNJ on your side. you could fight the whole Covenant and their grandmums, and you would have came out alive."

Here is that list:
1: Character Deaths
This made it seem like they killed them off because they had to. Here is a sub list:
Kat: She gets killed by a sniper in a phantom which runs away instead of trying to kill the other spartans. WHY!? if you could headshot Kat, and all the spartans seem to have are assault rifles, then why flee? it seemed like the phantom could have easily defeated them all but fled instead.
Carter: I know he was dying (at least that's what I assumed) but he didn't have to kamikaze himself just to destroy what master chief rapes on an hourly basis! Noble Six was with them (whom is at Master Chief's level) they had another spartan , and a pelican which could have incapacitated the damn thing!
Emile:I have to give credit that his death was good, but could have easily been avoided. Why does it seem if Carter didn't kamikaze himself, Six AND Emile could have easily escaped?
Six: Noble Six was a mixed thing for me. While Six did die a warrior's death, it left a few questions. You never see Six's armour, which was close by Six's helmet. It shows Years later that the helmet is there, but not the armour. Could Six still be alive!? Also, it looked like that end part seemed to tease The Master Chief's location. If you look in the right corner behind Six's helmet, you can see what appears to be half of a frigate. That's just me though.
Jorge: At first it seemed epic, but the introduction of the MAC just set it off for me. Why not use it in the first place!? In fact, it's an objective to destroy one!
Loose Ends
Many people (mainly the people who just want to see spoilers) might ask "What about Jun!?". He never died, but is never mentioned in any of the books. He was supposed to guard Halsey, but he isn't in the book where she is mentioned (I believe it was the flood). maybe she killed him?
Star Wars Similarity
I noticed this tidbit when I played The Force Unleashed. Basically I am referring to the fact Starkiller started the Rebellion, but is never mentioned. I can get Six's record is supposed to be classified, but SIX HELPED WIN THE WAR! I still don't see how that adds up, but it's messed up IMO.
In The Long Run
If you want to see epic scenes without any plot, this is for you! if so, then there is always multiplayer!
This has been my Plot Complaint Coming From A Writer rant! comment your opinions!


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Nov 27, 2010)

lucytextrin said:


> When i played the storyline through, I had a ton of complaints on it.Shall I make a list? I shall start with a quote and give a response.
> "You had something no other spartan had. Can you guess? Luck..." Cortana
> I think she meant to say:
> "You have PNJ on your side. you could fight the whole Covenant and their grandmums, and you would have came out alive."
> ...



Good post.

Well my opinions on Halo Reach would be:

1. Same as the last Halo. (Nothing Different but the Jetpack).
2.Not what I expected. To me well sense this is the last Halo they will make well I heard this is the last one they make they should have made this one with a lot of better graphics, lots of different vehicles and different enemies because every game they are the exact same. 

So really nothing different about Halo Reach. But this is just my opinion and if you don't agree with me then well you don't agree with me. This is a honest opinion so don't get upset at my post.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 28, 2010)

since when you play video game for the plot ? 

its not a movie, its about having fun, people forgot that today ? its sad (i didint played reach yet)


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Nov 28, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> since when you play video game for the plot ?
> 
> its not a movie, its about having fun, people forgot that today ? its sad (i didint played reach yet)



Well the Multiplayer is cool but I just didn't enjoy the Single Player.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2010)

This required its own thread why?


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXasCjUTNpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 28, 2010)

^ 

But seriously, dumbass people not searching for my thread beforehand


----------



## Tex (Nov 28, 2010)

lucytextrin said:


> Here is that list:
> Kat: She gets killed by a sniper in a phantom which runs away instead of trying to kill the other spartans. WHY!? if you could headshot Kat, and all the spartans seem to have are assault rifles, then why flee? it seemed like the phantom could have easily defeated them all but fled instead.



Because the element of surprise was gone. He was lucky enough to catch ONE Spartan off guard... he did the what any smart Sniper would have done, relocate. Not to mention Noble Team also had Jun, their own sniper.



lucytextrin said:


> Carter: I know he was dying (at least that's what I assumed) but he didn't have to kamikaze himself just to destroy what master chief rapes on an hourly basis! Noble Six was with them (whom is at Master Chief's level) they had another spartan , and a pelican which could have incapacitated the damn thing!



He said it himself, "You don't have the time." Yes, they could have downed the Scarab, but the Pillar of Autumn had a schedule and needed to dust off, if even remotely had a chance to get in orbit. Carter gave them that small window of time in order to complete the mission.




lucytextrin said:


> Emile:I have to give credit that his death was good, but could have easily been avoided. Why does it seem if Carter didn't kamikaze himself, Six AND Emile could have easily escaped?



Even if Carter HAD survived, he would not have been operating/protecting the MAC gun, he would have been on the turf with Six. Since securing the package Six was carrying was more important.



lucytextrin said:


> Six: Noble Six was a mixed thing for me. While Six did die a warrior's death, it left a few questions. You never see Six's armour, which was close by Six's helmet. It shows Years later that the helmet is there, but not the armour. Could Six still be alive!? Also, it looked like that end part seemed to tease The Master Chief's location. If you look in the right corner behind Six's helmet, you can see what appears to be half of a frigate. That's just me though.



Six dies, Halsey says it herself in her Narration at the end of the game. And no, it's not the Chiefs location after the end, the Chief is caught drifting in space until they come across that unknown Forefunner planet which was way out of UNSC airspace.



lucytextrin said:


> Jorge: At first it seemed epic, but the introduction of the MAC just set it off for me. Why not use it in the first place!? In fact, it's an objective to destroy one!



All other UNSC frigates were occupied defending other areas around the globe, and the cruiser which was sent to aid you had been destroyed, remember?


lucytextrin said:


> Loose Ends
> Many people (mainly the people who just want to see spoilers) might ask "What about Jun!?". He never died, but is never mentioned in any of the books. He was supposed to guard Halsey, but he isn't in the book where she is mentioned (I believe it was the flood). maybe she killed him?



Yes, because killing one of her Spartans has always been on her mind. Bungie clearly stated that Halo: Reach would not follow the novels' storyline. Had you read them carefully you would have known that Halsey did not even know of the Spartan III's existence until after Reach had fallen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 29, 2010)

got reach over the  weekend [god bless black friday] 

Loved the story, the air of wholeness was really awesome

they did a great job of building a  desperate battle against  a over whelming force


i wish they would remake halo 1-2 using what they did in reach


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> they did a great job of building a  desperate battle against  a over whelming force



Probably my favorite part of the campaign. There's never a point where you aren't reminded that you are fighting a losing battle. Adds a real sense of tragedy to the whole thing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 29, 2010)

also some thing impressive i noticed bungie did

after halo 2-3 they humanized the elite  , making them into honorable antiheroes

after reach you kinda want them all to die in a fire....


----------



## Random (Nov 29, 2010)

I finally got around to playin the campaign since my internet got turned off, i think it was pretty epic


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 9, 2010)

FINALLY BEAT THE LAST LEVEL

Legendary and No Lower for my first play through
Fun though
I love Sprint, Evade and Jet Pack :33


----------



## Eki (Dec 9, 2010)

just watched my friends play like idiots for 2 hours


----------



## Tex (Dec 9, 2010)

I need the new map pack. 

I played for a few hours last night and it was good. But not having a friends log on make it that much more boring. 

Also a few PA comic from a while back.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Dec 9, 2010)

I finally got to Major Grade 3. Yeah, I have a life now. XD


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 12, 2010)

Are the new maps worth buying?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Eh, I dunno.

Anchor 9 is okay, but its mainly just a clusterfuck of ARs and grenades. Kinda difficult to play with any semblance of strategy.

Tempest is a great snipers/objective map, and Breakpoint is probably my favorite. A blast for big team and invasion. My only gripe is that the initial spawn point is really close to the first objective, so elites have an advantage at the start. In the second stage spartans have the advantage though, so I guess its evened out.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Dec 13, 2010)

I read in the Bungie forums that the new maps are the best in Reach.

Oh and I finally got to Lt. Colonel. A little late for a day 1 player.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

In my opinion, and only mine, I think the game didn't amount to the hype it received.


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2010)

not even new maps will have me going back to that game


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

I know right? kind of a let down really.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Dec 13, 2010)

Good, less whiny bitches to play with.


----------



## Tex (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll admit that it's not a game that I can play for hours on end... unless it was a LAN party. I find myself switching between games and netflix... so I see why most of you are bored now, but it's still a good game to play for a few matches a day just to keep up w/ the updates.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2010)

Its still my go to drunk game. No game comes close as far as how many ridiculous kills you can get. 

Then you have the vehicles. Nothing beats jumping off the spire and hijacking a falcon on the way down, then laying waste to the entire team.

Also, I still have a lot of fun with the warthog. Getting a 15+ wheelman spree all the while going up against other vehicles is great.


----------



## Random (Dec 24, 2010)

Planet Reach is dead, and so is this thread (rhyme not intended)


----------



## Tex (Dec 24, 2010)

I still play Reach.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd play Reach if my friends did, but they're CoD junkies and i'm tweaking to get my hands on Gears 3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 24, 2010)

Gears 3 is coming out in Fall, right?  I think that beta access is being included in Bulletstorm.  Not sure if I'm going to buy Bulletstorm though...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah  they changed it from an April release to fall 

I won't ever buy a game just for Beta access, especially one i'm not the least bit interested in.


----------



## Tex (Dec 25, 2010)

I wasn't aware that they had pushed back the GoW: 3 release date... that puts a damper on my birthday wishes. 

I agree with you too BR, if my friends played a bit more Reach I wouldn't get bored, but for some reason I have found some solace in playing Multi-Team... keeps things random.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't need friends to have fun with Reach.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2010)

I actually just played reach for the first time in AAAAAGES tonight.

was pretty fun.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm good at Reach I know how to breeze through campaign missions and the dailys and weeklys are fun I hate the squeakers

I'm a colonel, BTW


----------



## Augors (Dec 30, 2010)

Soon as they get a patch update going then I'll come back.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

I would rather play this game with friends than angry strangers who don't like me...  but then again I don't have friends, I really like this game too...


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Dec 30, 2010)

INamineI said:


> I would rather play this game with friends than angry strangers who don't like me...  but then again I don't have friends, I really like this game too...



You don't have to listen to them...
There's the mute option, I always have it on. I hate other people talking shit.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, even though I set my preferences to silent, I still end up playing with people who talk.  So I just mute them all.  Makes playing a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Dec 31, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I'm good at Reach I know how to breeze through campaign missions and the dailys and weeklys are fun I hate the squeakers
> 
> I'm a colonel, BTW



I'm a colonel too. /brofist


----------



## Lord Stark (Dec 31, 2010)

Reach is awesome.  Much better than...

I may have been distracted by other games...but soon and very soon I will be back.


----------



## Random (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a captain, brofist to all my captains....no one? oh well, i'll just brofist the air


----------



## Lord Stark (Dec 31, 2010)

Random said:


> I'm a captain, brofist to all my captains....no one? oh well, i'll just brofist the air



I'm a captain


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 1, 2011)

BringerofPlagues said:


> I'm a colonel too. /brofist


 

I hate the squeakers a ton =_= But it's funny when you're in an all-girl team and you're the highest rank amoung the girls Then they ask you "are you really a girl?" and I say "Yeah I am. I just play all the time with my BF who has the MC armor" and they're all like " oooooo"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

its so nice that the number of gamer chicks are growing.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its so nice that the number of gamer chicks are growing.



Yea I finally got a chance to play Halo Online few days ago and saw female body armor. Deathmatch is really fun and I wish I had a 360 (Reactivate my old XBL account )


----------



## Tex (Jan 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its not so nice to see that the gamer chicks are growing.




In width?

:ho


----------



## Random (Jan 2, 2011)

Tex said:


> In width?
> 
> :ho


----------



## The Boss (Jan 2, 2011)

lol wut.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2011)

Aww..

What can't be unseen. ;__;


----------



## Tex (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess my curiosity is not so curious to click


----------



## Random (Jan 3, 2011)

Click it


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## Tex (Jan 3, 2011)

I really hate you right now Boss...


----------



## Eki (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2011)

Boss, isn't it bad enough with all the Mass Effect pictures you scarred me with?  I was hoping that I would never see the picture...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

Tex said:


> I really hate you right now Boss...





forgotten_hero said:


> Boss, isn't it bad enough with all the Mass Effect pictures you scarred me with?  I was hoping that I would never see the picture...


I was only helping a bruh out.  Besides  She's not that bad... besides dem rolls.... 




Eki said:


>



Not Reach, but superior. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Check out dat elite man.... dem details.


----------



## Tex (Jan 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I was only helping a bruh out.  Besides  She's not that bad... besides dem rolls....



Are you saying that after midnight her rolls turn into the gas tank for her love machine?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2011)

.... sure.  

She can also shoot laser beams out of her eyes, so be nice.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 6, 2011)

For those of you that play firefight.


Do you ever get stuck with only one other person and they're afc the entire game?
As if tho they turned their game on, went to firefight, started the countdown and then left the house? 

Those people are starting to get more frequent and it's pissing me off. Are they trying to get the Perfectionist commendation? I usually end up having to quit the game, just from how pointless it is with just me doing everything alone.


I always make sure to get those people killed at least once, every set.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes.  And I don't really care...just means more kills for me.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 8, 2011)

Smoke said:


> For those of you that play firefight.
> 
> 
> Do you ever get stuck with only one other person and they're afc the entire game?
> ...


Idle boosting is now a reportable offense to Bungie Let the banhammer fall upon all idle boosters


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXasCjUTNpE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it's cOLD in here.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

BringerofPlagues said:


> I think it's cOLD in here.



              .


----------



## Eki (Jan 9, 2011)

Im saddened that i could not fully enjoy this game like i did with Halo CE or H2 :/


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm enjoying it more than Halo CE or 2 because I didn't have Xbox live back when 2 came out and I was too young when I had CE.

I love this damn game more than any other Halo because it's the first one I can truly enjoy.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 9, 2011)

So i heard from my local Gamestop that 343 is planning on releasing Halo 4 at the end of this year.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 10, 2011)

All I've heard is that they were working on a project.  Don't recall saying that it was Halo 4 or that there was a release date.

Edit:  Did some searching, and found that Frank O'Connor said, "At the end of Halo 3, and cover your ears if you haven't played it, Master Chief is in cryosleep. Cortana has sent a rescue signal, and they are orbiting a strange world. We'd have to be the world's biggest assholes to not follow through on his story."

From:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 10, 2011)

Well i knew that 343 was going to continue Halo since Bungie dropped it and i heard somewhere that it had basically been in production since 3 or ODST i can't remember which, i'll have to find it later.


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

needs to coincide with the books


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Jan 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS31jcDXMq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2011)

roflHalo4whatisthisohwaitGamestop

I won't be surprised, though when it's announced.


----------



## Random (Jan 11, 2011)

Halo 4 it has a nice ring to it


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2011)

I hope there's no flood.


That's the number 1 reason why I like reach so much more than the rest. It has 0 flood.


----------



## Random (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea, i hate the flood too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 12, 2011)

Everybody hates the Flood.


----------



## Random (Jan 12, 2011)

Firefight Arcade is xtra fun. i hope it doesn't go away too soon


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 12, 2011)

It's okay, but it's kinda like "wtf"


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 12, 2011)

I actually didn't mind the flood.


Difference making.


----------



## Random (Jan 12, 2011)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> It's okay, but it's kinda like "wtf"



Well, i suppose it;s especially fun to me since i love random killing and mayhem with unlimited bullets and lives


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 13, 2011)

I like Firefight Arcade...easy credits.  I get 2,000 ~ 3,000 credits a game.

Plus, it's pretty fun.


----------



## Random (Jan 13, 2011)

yea, plus that lol


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 14, 2011)

Finally made it to Captain, I doubt I'll ever get the Lieutenant Colonel achievement.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm at Colonel grade 2  Going onto 3, but my aim's shiiiiiiit ;-;


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2011)

Just do Firefight Arcade...I've gotten so many credits from it.  I went from getting 2,000 credits per game two days ago to getting 3,000 credits per game now.


----------



## Random (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm still only captain grade 3. i level up pretty slowly, especially since i only get to play like maybe an hour a day. Plus, I have to show affection to my other games too, like Black ops and Naruto UNS2


----------



## Tex (Jan 15, 2011)

I made it to Lt. Colonel grade 2.

I haven't played me some Reach in about a month. My account expired like three days or so... I don't think I'm going to renew it until GoW 3. =/


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2011)

Pssft, I barely played Halo Reach. Gotta keep it, bruh. D=


----------



## Smoke (Jan 21, 2011)

The fun part about arcade is that it lets you have unlimited ammo with the other human weapons that weren't available to us before in games that had unlimited ammo.


----------



## Random (Jan 21, 2011)

I like grifball, it's like football except the bashing people with hammers and the explosion once you get a touchdown


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2011)

Is there griffball on Reach now?  Haven't been on for a week or so.


----------



## Random (Jan 21, 2011)

yea, i dont know how long it'll be on there tho. 

It made it easy for me to get a killtacular. I pretty good at the game but i could never rack up that many kills so quickly. I still can't get past killtacular though lol


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2011)

I finally reached Captain level.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats...took me so long to get there.  Now I'm Colonel Grade 2...time to take a break.


----------



## Random (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm Major grade 1, i'm close to 2. I just got my first extermination and killtastrophe. I was so close to killionaire but them i got betrayed :/


----------



## Sito (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm major grade 2, is Lt colonel next? omfg i want that achivment already.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 24, 2011)

No.  Should be Major Grade 3 then Lt. Colonel.  Doesn't it say at the bottom of the screen where it displays the amount of credits you have?


----------



## Sito (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh i meant after captain grade 3. Lol silly me. I was typing i was major grade 1 or 2 and after that is 3 so after that is lt colonel? But then i found out that i was grade 2 and i took the 1 part out and i guess that part aswell.

Also it looks like alot of people here don't like reach very much


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, Captain to Grade 3 then Major to Grade 3 then Lt. Colonel.  



I still enjoy the game, it's just that getting 500,000 credits in around three weeks burned me out...need to take a nice, long break.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd play more if my friends played it and if it wasn't such a pain to get credits.


----------



## Sito (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah its a fucking ass to get credits. 



forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, Captain to Grade 3 then Major to Grade 3 then Lt. Colonel.
> 
> 
> 
> I still enjoy the game, it's just that getting 500,000 credits in around three weeks burned me out...need to take a nice, long break.



Lol i meant major grade 2, wow i need to check what i type.

I play reach a lot becuase a lot of my friends play it, it's one of my three games that i play regularly


----------



## Tex (Jan 25, 2011)

We need to get another NF Halo: Reach night going. We did it a few times a while back... that was fun. 

Yes or Yes?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, yes. Count me in if you guys are up for it.


----------



## Eki (Jan 25, 2011)

This game.........


----------



## Random (Jan 25, 2011)

It seems like i'm the only person i know who still enjoys the game as much as everybody did when it first came out. Everybody else seems to be bored with it. Idk i guess it's just because I didn't play any other Halo after Halo CE and i only just played that a couple years ago.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2011)

I still enjoy multiplayer. I just can't play as much because I don't have much free time for Halo.


----------



## Tex (Jan 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I still enjoy multiplayer. I just can't play as much because I don't have much free time for Halo.



This...


Any my Netflix is damn addicting. 

EDIT: Boss, lets get the gang together for some Reach goodness this Thursday. Yes? Awesome. 7pm central it is.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

OK! I'll be playing  Halo @7pm CST this Thursday! *BE ON EVERYONE!*!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn, I'll be in class...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll be on, you guys should invite me. It'll be good to actually play some Reach.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

What's your GT? I'll add you to my list and send an invite.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 26, 2011)

BigjoeMinigun


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

Friend request sent. I'm _Diju rike eet_ so yeaaaah.... :33


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2011)

*TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT*.  7pm CST. Be on.


----------



## Cash (Jan 27, 2011)

God I love CTF


----------



## Sito (Jan 27, 2011)

CTF is my least favorite. I hate it when people that have mics say, vote CTF, or whatever and people listen to them. 

I usually play Big Team Slayer and Invasion. From time to time i do rumble pit, and i like multiteam when I'm playing with my friend or cousin.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2011)

I almost always do Big Team.  I like the fact that the matches are longer.


----------



## Sito (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, I especially love it now that normal big team slayer is a game to 100 instead of 75.

I get more kills in.


----------



## Random (Jan 27, 2011)

I like it because i get to run people over


----------



## Sito (Jan 27, 2011)

I usually don't like to use vehicles becuase my friends call me stupid so i need more kills with the dmr.


----------



## Random (Jan 28, 2011)

Your friends are stupid (no offense) In real war, you kill with whatever you can get. 
In fake interplanetary war, that rule applies 10 fold


----------



## Sito (Jan 28, 2011)

It's jut kinda noobish to kill with vehicles. Im using the snpier more and more now, especially since i barely ound out where both are located on boardwalk(i knew where that one on top was), and boneyard.


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2011)

Meh, more splatters for me.
I just think you should use your resources.. In Call of Duty, you get call a noob for using anything but a sniper or an assault rifle(with the grenade launcher). I think thats stupid, but oh well. Call me a noob if you want, it doesnt take the pleasure out of killing you


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

Warthog splatters, fuck yeahssssss


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2011)

Hell yeah, they make me feel so satisfied


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 29, 2011)

Mongoose splatters are where it's all at. 

And I think it's more noobish if you don't get any kills than using a vehicle to get kills.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 29, 2011)

So...close...to Commander....Grade 3....almost...there


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

are all the ranks unlocked now?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 29, 2011)

Yup 

10char


----------



## Sito (Jan 29, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Mongoose splatters are where it's all at.
> 
> And I think it's more noobish if you don't get any kills than using a vehicle to get kills.



Who says i don't get kills? 

I still use vehicles but use them less and less now. The best splatters are ghost splatters. I just fucking hate it when they try and bait me by not moving or looking the other way and then then use armor lock and I die.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2011)

Guess I worded that wrong.  Meant to say that I think it's better to do whatever gets you the most kills.  If it's using vehicles, then I don't see any problem with that.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 30, 2011)

Add me on xbox: I Namine I


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2011)

I hate betrayals, you should be able to kill your own team. I keep accidentally kill my own team, then i get booted. They don't even think about whether it was an accident or not

Also, what playlist do i go to to find rocket race?


----------



## Sito (Jan 30, 2011)

If we couldn't boot people for betraying Halo, would be gay as fuck. People would come trolling in and killing there own team. Wouldn't be fun. Although if only the server knew that the betrayal was an accident, becuase sometimes my stupid ass team gets in my way. Like this one time, I had that sticky grenade gun and shot it towards a warthog and then my stupid ass team basically files with the mongoose and it gets him instead. OMFG stupid ass doesn't see where he's going. I only boot if its big team slayer(elite or not), if its something else like CTF or territories, we need all the help we can get. 


To find play rocket race I go to multi-team(8 teams of 2), I usually play it with my cousin and when there's no hope  we just kill each other.


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

lol rocket race... memories


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 30, 2011)

But the noobs hate rocket race

How bout that weekly, eh?


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't know about the weekly challenges.... I haven't put the game in my disc tray for over about 3 months


----------



## Sito (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you play cod now? Reach is better


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

Well i did a for a while... but now i don't even play that. Now i play Super Street fighter and Morrowind while i wait for Marvel Vs Capcom 3


----------



## Sito (Jan 30, 2011)

I never got much appeal from black ops. SSF4 was fucking amazing, but fighting games get boring after a time. I don't know what Morrowind is tho, and can't wait for MvsC3(although i don't think im going to buy it, i gots to get other games first).


Halo: Reach, Mass Effect(the first one), Gears of War 2, and Dance central are the only games i play now a days. Also COD 2, just so i can get the achievements.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 30, 2011)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> But the noobs hate rocket race
> 
> How bout that weekly, eh?


Aw hell naw  i'm not even gonna attempt that weekly.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 30, 2011)

I tried three times. It's like impossible ;.;


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, i think i'd end up destroying my controller in frustration, i'll stick with the daily challenges. They're much easier


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2011)

I just wanna play rocket race for the acheivement and that weekly challenge can go do itself


----------



## Smoke (Jan 31, 2011)

It feels kinda cheap but I just got my first "Extermination" medal. Can't stop grinning.


As for betraying, I'm glad they got rid of friendly fire in firefight. You have 4 guys shooting rockets and throwing grenades, there's no way you're not gonna hit your team mates. I always hated when I got high scores and right at the very end of the game, I would get booted for accidental betraying.


The worst part now is little shitheads who get pissed at you for "taking" their kills.

I played with this guy who followed me for 2 entire rounds with the fuel rod, in a sniper game all because I "took" his wraith kill.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 31, 2011)

Eki said:


> lol rocket race... memories



I don't like Reach's version of Rocket Race. Halo 3's was much better and I will never get over them taking it off regular playlist. I played Halo 3 just because of rocket race and when they took it off I said "Fuck that" and just stopped lol.

Haven't played Reach in a long ass time too but I watched all of RoosterTeeth's Halo Reach fail videos and got the urge to play again. Too bad I lent the game to a friend


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

This weeks challenge is 77 multilayer matchmaking games for 11k credits.


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like i'll be Reachin it all week It'll take a while for me since i cant get on all the time.


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2011)

Morrowind is an RPG. Im sure you've heard of Oblivion?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> This weeks challenge is 77 multilayer matchmaking games for 11k credits.


I already got a seventh of it done 

Fuck you Bungie


----------



## Random (Feb 1, 2011)

I got 20 games so far, somehow i know that i'm gonna get xtra close to getting it, then something is gonna screw me over


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

I've calculated the time.. and if each match is about 15 mins long.. it would take about 19.25hrs to complete.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 1, 2011)

That's like the max amount of time tho.


Most games go about 5-7 minutes depending on what game type.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

When I play team slayers, a round usually takes up to 10-13 mins. You guys are fast...


----------



## Random (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been playin grifball.  If you and your team(or the other team) are good enough, those games can go by in less than 3 minutes


----------



## Tex (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd say that my average game time runs around 7-9 minutes. Depending on the map... sometimes I just can't seem to find anyone on Reflection


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I've calculated the time.. and if each match is about 15 mins long.. it would take about 19.25hrs to complete.


41 games in 1 day


----------



## Random (Feb 2, 2011)

They took away grifball Now i dont even fell like doing that challenge. Oh well


----------



## Sito (Feb 15, 2011)

Guys i finally got it back from my friend, and got the map pack, the maps are pretty cool 

add me, 
if you want to get pwned, or if you need help with an achievement or something.

SitoGR


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2011)

New Maps coming out in March.


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

Even new maps can't save this game


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll probably play this again in a month or so...I'm just burned out from playing so much of it.  I'll take the time to finish some of my Dragon Age playthroughs before the sequel comes out.


----------



## Sito (Feb 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> Even new maps can't save this game



This game is amazing,


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally got to Colonel.


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2011)

New maps already,  they're trying to make me go broke....wait, I'm already broke


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't wait till the new map pack :33 my bf's getting me mine for me


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 15, 2011)

Made by 343 Studios as well.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, a preview of what Halo CE HD might be like


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2011)

Is it just me, or are the daily challenges starting to get sucky?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2011)

To be honest, I haven't checked.  I've been busy with school, work, and Red Dead Redemption.  Last time I checked though, I think there were a bunch of "Play XX of matches" or "Kill XX people with precision weapons".  

Have they introduced any new challenges, or are they still recycling the same old ones?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2011)

They always recycle the same ones, it's a never ending circle of lame challenges.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 20, 2011)

HALO??


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2011)

Reach


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't Reach for Reach with mah Keyes


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2011)

I was hoping they would add new challenges...doing the same stuff over and over is boring.  Especially when there are the same or similar challenges the next day.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if the previous map pack will be free once the new one comes out?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2011)

I highly doubt it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 20, 2011)

Look at the Halo 3 map packs. They're not free


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2011)

nothing is ever free....not even free stuff


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 20, 2011)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Look at the Halo 3 map packs. They're not free



 I'm pretty sure they were.  Usually around the time that Bungie released their next map pack online the previous one would be integrated into the standard playlists, which means they were free for everyone at that point.  

But since Bungie handed over the Halo franchise to 343, I wasn't sure if they would still do this or not.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't think they'll make them free this soon though if they even do.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 20, 2011)

If I recall only Heroic was ever free in Halo 3.

the others got discounted but that's about all I can think of them.

also I finally reached captain after not playing this game at all.


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm pretty sure they were.  Usually around the time that Bungie released their next map pack online the previous one would be integrated into the standard playlists, which means they were free for everyone at that point.
> 
> But since Bungie handed over the Halo franchise to 343, I wasn't sure if they would still do this or not.



I suppose they figured that if the people didnt buy it by the next map pack, then they wouldnt buy it at all But these have been released pretty close together so i dont think they are going to be making the previous one free, Thats bad marketing


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess the answer is that no one knows yet.

As for the whole free map pack issue in general, they have ALL ended up free with the exception of the Lengendary map pack which was reduced in price.


----------



## Sito (Feb 22, 2011)

Why can't you just buy it? 

It's only $10.


Also, I finally got to Lt Colonel and got all the achievements for Reach 
Even the Noble Map pack ones. The stockpile one was a bitch tho, I tried and cried for tried and then this one time we had all the flags and theres was 10 secs left and like 3 of them came and rocket launched us, and took our flags, shit was devastating.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2011)

I just need to do the stockpile one.  I never bothered to do it, because I'm sure it'll be a pain to do.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> The stockpile one was a bitch tho, I tried and cried for tried and then this one time we had all the flags and theres was 10 secs left and like 3 of them came and rocket launched us, and took our flags, shit was devastating.





forgotten_hero said:


> I just need to do the stockpile one.  I never bothered to do it, because I'm sure it'll be a pain to do.



Yeah, this achievement was a total pain in the ass. I initially wasn't gonna bother trying to get it, but then I accidentally got the "You Blew It Up" achievement, and I can't stand it when a gamer score doesn't have a 5 or a 0 at the end of it.

I remember the first time I almost got it on Powerhouse. We all had a flag and were running towards our spot with only 1 minute left on the clock. Three of us got there, and right when the last dude was about to get there, some fucker rockets most of us, and his three other teammates swarm the rest. They didn't take our flags, they just grabbed and dropped it out of the zone and just guarded the area. Was so pissed that I negged that entire opposing team and raged for a little while. Then I got back on in a few hours and got it. Snagged all of them in the first few minutes and stonewalled all of their attempts to stop us.

As for the new maps, they look pretty damn good, a lot more entertaining looking than the first batch. Here's hoping that none of the achievements that come with it are as annoying as the one I just got done ranting about, and that they aren't stupid numbers.


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2011)

Achievement: Get a killionaire in a Rocket race matchmade game-13G


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh wait, I also need to do that one in Campaign where you destroy the engines in under three minutes.  Then I'll have all of them.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 22, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Oh wait, I also need to do that one in Campaign where you destroy the engines in under three minutes.  Then I'll have all of them.



That's easy with co-op campaign.


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2011)

I usually dont care much for achievements, It's always nice to get them, but i dont want to get frustrated and start cursing at the game My most recent acheivement for Reach is Cross-mappin which is kinda easy to get


----------



## Sito (Feb 23, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Yeah, this achievement was a total pain in the ass. I initially wasn't gonna bother trying to get it, but then I accidentally got the "You Blew It Up" achievement, and I can't stand it when a gamer score doesn't have a 5 or a 0 at the end of it.
> 
> I remember the first time I almost got it on Powerhouse. We all had a flag and were running towards our spot with only 1 minute left on the clock. Three of us got there, and right when the last dude was about to get there, some fucker rockets most of us, and his three other teammates swarm the rest. They didn't take our flags, they just grabbed and dropped it out of the zone and just guarded the area. Was so pissed that I negged that entire opposing team and raged for a little while. Then I got back on in a few hours and got it. Snagged all of them in the first few minutes and stonewalled all of their attempts to stop us.
> 
> As for the new maps, they look pretty damn good, a lot more entertaining looking than the first batch. Here's hoping that none of the achievements that come with it are as annoying as the one I just got done ranting about, and that they aren't stupid numbers.



I feel you dude, that achievement was a fucker. I kinda didn't want to get it tho since i liked that it wasn't a 0 or a 5 at the end of my gamer-score.

The new maps look legit, especially highlands 
Achievement Hunter said it was coming with 150 gamer score.

Is this true? Or am i confusing it?




forgotten_hero said:


> Oh wait, I also need to do that one in Campaign where you destroy the engines in under three minutes.  Then I'll have all of them.


As son goku said, this was really easy. I didn't get it in my first play through tho(I did my first by myself on Legendary, it was cool when i passed the game and it said 5 achievements for 300 something )

At first I didn't understand what i had to do but i went to Achivment hunter and he said get like 3-4 people and its really easy but really its easly enough with 2 people.



Random said:


> I usually dont care much for achievements, It's always nice to get them, but i dont want to get frustrated and start cursing at the game My most recent acheivement for Reach is Cross-mappin which is kinda easy to get



Acheivements make the world go round. I actually kind don't play those old multiplayer games that have no people online becuase i just know the'll have some multiplayer achievements taht i won't be able to get to get all GS attached to it.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 3, 2011)

Just played against these 2 guys

one is  200k from getting Nova rank and the other is 500k


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Lol.*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Just played against these 2 guys
> 
> one is  200k from getting Nova rank and the other is 500k



That's dedication...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

I just want that one rank that will allow me to unlock the EVA helmet.  I'm close.. I think.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 4, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Just played against these 2 guys
> 
> one is  200k from getting Nova rank and the other is 500k


I doubt he didn't use the old credit farming trick. The both on them :/


----------



## Sito (Mar 4, 2011)

How are people so highl ranked?  
Those fucking 20 year old no lifers.

Oh wait 

*The Boss* - I wanted the EVA helmet to but after seeing so many other cooler helmets at higher ranks it makes it like like a noob one.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2011)

I want the Haunted Helmet or whatever it's called.  You know, the one that is unlocked after buying all the helmets and reaching the last rank?  

I don't think I'll ever get to the last rank though...


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Mar 5, 2011)

I got to General recently!


----------



## Smoke (Mar 5, 2011)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I doubt he didn't use the old credit farming trick. The both on them :/



If you check how many logged hours they have, one has 44+ days of playing halo.


44!!!


That's a month and a half of straight playing


The game has been out for a little under 6 months.




These guys have spent 25% of their total time, in the last 6 months, on nothing but halo.



I would love to see a pic of them irl


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Mar 5, 2011)

It's evolution baby!

I've only spent 9 days in it.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 5, 2011)

BringerofPlagues said:


> I got to General recently!


Me too 


Smoke said:


> If you check how many logged hours they have, one has 44+ days of playing halo.
> 
> 
> 44!!!
> ...


I investigated more and saw that.  I hate school....


----------



## Random (Mar 5, 2011)

I've only had 3 days 6 hours and 59 mins of playtime, and i'm only a commander.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 5, 2011)

2d 0h 54m for firefight
5d 8h 27m for matchmaking


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 5, 2011)

Invasion: 15 hours, 45 minutes
Competitive: 3 days, 11 hours, 25 minutes
Firefight:  1 day, 17 hours, 31 minutes

I'm a Colonel Grade 2.

Even if I didn't have school and work, I doubt I would have played 44+ days of Halo...that's a lot of time playing Halo.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Mar 5, 2011)

Invasion: 0d 16h 42m
Competitive: 4d 6h 51m
Campaign: 1d 9h 45m
Firefight: 2d 7h 5m

I'm a General.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh geez 

I don't even know my playing time atm but i know if i hadn't stopped playing Reach for the span i did i'd probably be way higher.


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2011)

if i had unlimited time with my 360, i would probably be some legendary rank right now too lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm a high rank 

I just hate the dailys lately


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2011)

yea, they suck


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 17, 2011)

im a big halo fan and i havent even played reach or odst or the rts one....
i should try this, also i dont know if this have been posted but...


WHATTHE SH** 8f8f** * shw8 f888 what8u89 the sh88 im wathing 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXasCjUTNpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Mar 17, 2011)

I really wanted those ranks 

Could of gotten them too. But ive moved onto fighting games :/


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Mar 17, 2011)

That video is *OLD*.


----------



## Random (Mar 27, 2011)

I hatehow the dially challenges have idiotic names like "weapon swap" and the challenge is to get a certain number a kills. Nothin to do with swappin weapons


----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2011)

100% commendation progress


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 29, 2011)

That's just sad, honestly. Guy needs to get out more.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2011)

63 logged days of halo play. That a little more than 2 months.

Game has been out 6months.


1/3 of the last 6 months, for this guy, have been dedicated to halo. That's not counting sleeping, showering, eating, or work/school if he has any.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 29, 2011)

Guess he never gets bored of Halo...I mean, I got bored of it after I played it for about a month.


----------



## Random (Mar 29, 2011)

I never got bored of it, but i do have somewhat of a life lol. Plus oother games


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2011)

Why you guys so jelly. :ho


----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2011)

Because I want 100% commendation.......except I want it without having to give up every waking hour.

Should take me another year, at my current pace.


----------



## Tex (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't played Reach in over 2 months now... stupid Black Ops. 

We need to set up another NF invasion on Reach like we did way back when.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 29, 2011)

I wanna kill moar BOB's


----------



## Random (Mar 31, 2011)

I wanna kill a BOB....what's a BOB?


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Mar 31, 2011)

Blasphemy.

I think this is the only thread I post. XD


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 1, 2011)

Random said:


> I wanna kill a BOB....what's a BOB?


A BOB is typically a Ranger-Class elite (the one with the weird helmet) that is gold and appears for a certain time frame in the campaign missions

You get a bungie.net medal if you kill it, and it's worth major points
 (Seek and Destroy)


----------



## Smoke (Apr 1, 2011)

It says I've killed 22 of those. 

Nice


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 1, 2011)

My bf's a BOB whore He kills them and I get assists


----------



## Smoke (Apr 2, 2011)

I hadn't realized it before but these new updates suck balls.

It's mostly regarding firefight.



We can no longer pick up weapons/grenades. That's bullshit. That means if I use the 4 grenades I begin with, I'm gonna have to die in order to get more. Fuck that. It's gonna be a bitch now, to get the grenades commendation up.

Same with the entirety of firefight arcade. Thanks to that, they go rid of the old firefight. Ever since arcade took over, I haven't gotten any vehicle kills. Bring that shit back.


----------



## Random (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm having a lack of Reach online since i dont have internet at the moment


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 7, 2011)

So soon I'll have two copies of Reach since I got into the xbox live beta.

It seems microsoft likes giving me free copies of Halo games, as I got ODST last year too.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 12, 2011)

First inheritor


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 12, 2011)

I call hax on him.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 12, 2011)

Everyone does!!


The daily cap is 60k.


Inheritor is 20 mil.


Getting the daily cap, every single day, would take 11months to get 20mill.


The game has been out 7months.



He's the main talk all over several forums. So many people are raging.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

He had to have hacked or something


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

> xXSAVIORS0ULXx



Dat gamertag.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Apr 14, 2011)

The cap is 120k not 60k.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 14, 2011)

45 days, 4 hours, and 16 minutes of playing...damn, someone loves the game.


----------



## Tex (Apr 15, 2011)

Regardless of what the cap is... that's still pretty nuts. Dude needs to focus on something else lol.


----------



## Eki (Apr 15, 2011)

how many people even still play this game? I'm guessing it's somewhere around 50K-100k


----------



## Smoke (Apr 15, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> 45 days, 4 hours, and 16 minutes of playing...damn, someone loves the game.



That's just his firefight time.

For competitive, he has 14 days, 6hrs
Campaign has 9 days, 3hrs
invasion is 2 days and 9
arena is 1 day and 12



all added together is 72 days





> how many people even still play this game? I'm guessing it's somewhere around 50K-100k


Depends on what time it is. Peak hrs gets from 110k - 180k


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 21, 2011)

72 days? 72 DAYS?! That's insane.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2011)

72 whole fucking days?....


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Apr 22, 2011)

No lifers ftw!?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 22, 2011)

No life having mofos smh


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 22, 2011)

Meh, I don't really care.

Started playing Reach on Legendary recently. Good lord it's frustrating, but it's not as bad as H2.


----------



## BringerofPlagues (Apr 22, 2011)

I finished it the sunday after it came out. I had to do it before going into Matchmaking. It feels so rewarding when you finish the game.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 5, 2011)

Just got my 2nd extermination. Feels good, man.


----------



## Random (Jul 4, 2011)

i havent played in forever, and it isnt by choice


----------

